#ubuntu-za 2010-12-20
<nlsthzn> Nightshifts ftl QQ
<highvoltage> heh
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> mornings
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<superfly> nuvolari: I finished Machinarium over the weekend
<superfly> yay for Google alerts
<drubin> Maaz: is it lunch yet
<Maaz> drubin: Huh?
<drubin> Maaz: make me a sandwich
<Maaz> drubin: What? Make it yourself.
<drubin> Maaz: sudo make me a sandwich
<Maaz> drubin: Okay.
<drubin> Maaz: ubuntu-za + [sudo make me sandwich]
<Maaz> drubin: Huh?
<drubin> Maaz: ubuntu-za ++ [sudo make me sandwich]
<tumbleweed> feel like writing an xkcd factpack for ibid? :)
<cocooncrash> LOL
<nlsthzn> Good day ZA peeps...
<highvoltage> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> highvoltage: Hey... SA still under water?
<highvoltage> nlsthzn: no idea
<tumbleweed> around here we are under sweat
<highvoltage> nlsthzn: I was not aware that it was under water to begin with
<nlsthzn> Heard there has been a lot of rain...
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: Why you stressing?
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: no, the heat
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: oh... so one part too hot, other floods :)
<highvoltage> this would be a very weird time of year for cape town to have floods :)
<nlsthzn> true I guess... but in land I hear it is very wet.... tumbleweed where are you, Durbs?
 * tumbleweed is wearing only shorts, and going through about 1L of water per hour
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: cape town
<nlsthzn> How can the Cape be that hot? Or what is considered hot there?
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather cape town
<Maaz> highvoltage: In Cape Town, Cape Town International Airport, South Africa at 5:00 PM SAST on December 20, 2010: 30°C; Humidity: 33%; Wind: SSW at 30 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 5:30 AM SAST/7:55 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 7:20 PM SAST/4:23 AM SAST
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather midrand
<Maaz> highvoltage: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 5:30 PM SAST on December 20, 2010: 22°C; Humidity: 46%; Wind: East at 11 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 5:11 AM SAST/6:57 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 6:19 PM SAST/4:04 AM SAST
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather durban
<Maaz> highvoltage: In Durban, Durban International Airport, South Africa at 2:00 PM SAST on December 20, 2010: 26°C; Humidity: 56%; Wind: WSW at 15 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:56 PM SAST/6:17 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 3:42 AM SAST/Waxing Gibbous
<highvoltage> and there's your ubuntu-za weather report for today :)
<nlsthzn> lol... ah 30 degC is like ideal weather here... if everyday was 30degC I would be happy
<highvoltage> ime cape town weather has pretty much always been good from this time of year up until late march
<highvoltage> I'm in Canada atm so I miss it a lot
<nlsthzn> ah, Canada... can get a bit chilly there in some parts
<nuvolari> superfly: :O it's not that easy :P I'm dumb with puzzle games 
<nuvolari> I'm at the part where you have to make the owl break the wire
<tumbleweed> hmm the myweather stations are down, but vredehoek feels way above 30°C
<cocooncrash> Gee, Durbs is better than CT
<tumbleweed> MB Temperature:     +51.0°C <- that feels about right
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather montreal
<Maaz> highvoltage: Too many places match montreal: Montreal, France; Montreal, Missouri; Montreal, Quebec and Montreal, Wisconsin
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather montreal, quebec
<Maaz> highvoltage: In Montreal, Quebec at 10:00 AM EST on December 20, 2010: -9°C; Humidity: 93%; Wind: North at 0 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:31 AM EST/4:13 PM EST; Moonrise/set: 3:37 PM EST/6:53 AM EST
<highvoltage> nice and warm today, thursday was -17 :)
 * tumbleweed spots a kernel-paniced laptop in th room, that could be responsible for some of the heat
<Tonberry> nothing like a kernel panic to ruin a day
<inetpro> good evening
<nlsthzn> Hey
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you still on leave?
<nlsthzn> T_T I wish... busy with my 5th day on the trot... 3rd nightshift... tomorrow is the last... can't wait :)
<inetpro> highvoltage: good to see you back on #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> nlsthzn: hmm... 
<nlsthzn> ... not that bad :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: cool
<highvoltage> inetpro: Thanks, it's good to be back
<nlsthzn> I wiped my openSUSE install and went back to 10.04... 5 minutes later I am missing openSUSE and KDE so much I am going to have to re-install again... I wonder what it is about the Green chameleon I like so...
<superfly> SuSE always had a well implemented version of KDE
<nlsthzn> I have heard a lot of peeps say that they do KDE right... (but being an (ex) Gnome fan I wouldn't know)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: so why not just use Kubuntu?
<Tonberry> meh @ kubuntu
<nlsthzn> inetpro: I have read that Kubuntu is one of the worst implementations of KDE ever... besides I don't think it is just KDE... there is a number of things I have grown to like in openSUSE...
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> perhaps one day when I have time I should try openSUSE and see for myself
<inetpro> nlsthzn: so why hang out on #ubuntu-za then?
<nlsthzn> inetpro: didn't know it was an exclusive club :/
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I'm just curious
<nlsthzn> inetpro: ubuntu's greatest strenght is community... I like to hang out here, I have learnt a lot and will continue too, regardless what I am running...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: ok
<nlsthzn> besides, I have more than one PC... so I am pretty sure Ubuntu will be on one of them again soon :D
 * nlsthzn also thinks the guys of #ubuntu-za is awesome and is doing the whole cool by association thing
<inetpro> nlsthzn: would be even more cool if all of us had more time to actually contribute and improve kubuntu for the benefit of everyone else
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Time, what is this you speak of?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: good question
<inetpro> next one please :-)
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-21
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> good morning
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<superfly> anyone got any preferred ADSL ISP? One with uncapped, preferably
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> hiya sakhi
 * sakhi is back from Ethiopia
<superfly> sakhi: what were you doing in Ethiopia ?
<sakhi> superfly: I was training Sys.Admins on mail systems (Posftix, Dovecot, Squirrel and mail scanning)
<linuxboy> superfly: mweb
<linuxboy> superfly: no fuss
<superfly> linuxboy: do they do a package thing where you get your ADSL through them as well?
<linuxboy> superfly: ja
<linuxboy> superfly: but I dont' do that
<superfly> any particular reason?
<linuxboy> then I can cancel it without transferring the adsl line
<superfly> ah
<drubin> superfly: axxess has been good to me mostly. afrihost is cheap.
<linuxboy> superfly: you finally got access in your area?
<superfly> apparently... I want to see if that is for real
<linuxboy> https://secureapp.telkom.co.za/adslchecker/check.htm
<drubin> LOL they imply that the rest of their site isn't secure
<superfly> linuxboy: they first need to install a phone line ;-)
<linuxboy> yeah :/
<Tonberry> drubin is irc.sun.ac.za down?
<drubin> Tonberry: yes
<Tonberry> ah
<Tonberry> wonder what they broke this time...
<nlsthzn> clocking in for the night shift, hi all :)
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: Hi sir :)
<highvoltage> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> highvoltage: hey... SA has come to life :)
<highvoltage> if you say so :)
<nlsthzn> just an observation about the increase in activity in the channel... 3 people at once... wow :p
<Tonberry> o0
<cocooncrash> Why is that so amazing?
<nlsthzn> because 5 minutes ago it felt like it was only me T_T 
<nlsthzn> ;)
<nlsthzn> hi Tonberry, cocooncrash
<Tonberry> hello
<Morganvd> evening all
<superfly> hi Morganvd
<Morganvd> hey superfly 
<Morganvd> ubuntu 10.10 netbook is driving me nuts
<superfly> why, what's up?
<Morganvd> im trying to add a custom launcher to the global menu
<Morganvd> weechat
<Morganvd> i maid the launcher
<Morganvd> in the menu option
<Morganvd> but i cannot seem to launch it
<superfly> Morganvd: I'm afraid I'm a KDE junkie, so I don't really know how to do that in Gnome (or Unity)
<drubin> Morganvd: what command are yo using?
<Morganvd> i created a custom launcher in the menu to run weechat-curses
<drubin> Morganvd: Ah that wont work. :)
<Morganvd> but i cannot find the launcher in the list of applications 
<Morganvd> k
<drubin> Morganvd: that is like executing vim from launcher it needs terminal to run in :)
<Morganvd> i did tell it to run in terminal
<drubin> Morganvd: how?
<Morganvd> when you create a custom launcher
<Morganvd> there is two options in the drop down box
<drubin> oo that is a nice feature
<Morganvd> application and run in terminal
<Morganvd> drubin: what ubuntu you running
<Morganvd> i created it on 10.04
<drubin> Morganvd: 10.10 but I don't use normal GUI
<drubin> Morganvd: btw have you tried changing the comamnd to gnome-terminal -e "weechat-curses"
<Morganvd> what gui you using
<drubin> and setting it to not run in a terminal?
<Morganvd> yeah
<drubin> Morganvd: Xmonad
<Morganvd> ill check it out
<Morganvd> k gnome application menu
<Morganvd> if you right click
<Morganvd> edit menu
<Morganvd> you can add launcher
<Morganvd> i had a nice one for weechat on 10.04
<drubin> Morganvd: Ye i don't have that issue because I never ever close weechat :)
<drubin> ssh screen -rd  :)
<Morganvd> :)
<drubin> Morganvd: can you not see the launcher or doesn't it work?
<Morganvd> cant c it
<Morganvd> i created it 
<Morganvd> its there
<Morganvd> just wont add it to the menu in the netbook addiotion
<marcog> drubin: you mean, ssh -t screen -rd
<drubin> marcog: well actually I meant ssh and then screen -rd
<marcog> drubin: you can do it in one cmd though
<drubin> but I don't like to
<Morganvd> lol
<drubin> marcog: I can also chat via fifo socket instead of weechat 
<Morganvd> and how does this help me
<Tonberry> restart whatever interface it uses?
<Tonberry> @ launcher not showing
<Morganvd> tried that already but the global menu seems to be burried into the interface with no config
<Tonberry> eish
<Tonberry> and they want unity as the next ubuntu interface?
<drubin> sounds like unity tried to take over more then it can chew
<Tonberry> i still wonder how badly replacing Xorg is going to go
<drubin> people have mixed feelings I for one welcome any thing that makes graphics on Linux better
<Morganvd> im slightly bothered about the new approach
<drubin> (if it does)
<marcog> drubin: why wouldn't you like to?
<Tonberry> well x is old 
<marcog> drubin: it's much snappier doing it in one cmd
<drubin> marcog: JUST to annoy froztbyte I like to see what packages need upgrading via the MOTD
<drubin> marcog: what happens if I have things in my screen -rd I don't want people to see??? hey!! ;)
<Morganvd> unity is nice but it needs major work
<marcog> drubin: so you're being silly about it, right... :P
<marcog> Morganvd: loads of major work, it's far too slow atm
<drubin> marcog: actually my first point stands 2nd point was silly
<marcog> drubin: ok, well idc what packages tumbleweed needs to update on clam :)
<Tonberry> <drubin> but I don't like to   counts as a point?
<tumbleweed> eh?
<Tonberry> lurker!!!
<marcog> tumbleweed: ignore :)
<drubin> marcog: You deff don't want motd installed by default on a shell server like clam
<marcog> anyone here want a diaspora invite?
<superfly> marcog: I'll take one, thanks
<marcog> superfly: pm me your addy and i'll send
<Morganvd> what is it
<marcog> open, distributed alternative to facebook
<marcog> still pre-alpha
<marcog> but quite promising at the early stage
<drubin> marcog: needs more pictures
<marcog> drubin: early stage
<marcog> but yes
 * drubin knows
<drubin> pretty impressed so far
 * marcog got my first other-site contact today
<drubin> other-site?
<marcog> i.e. contact from another diaspora instance
<drubin> Ah ye
<superfly> would be great if I could actually read the text
<drubin> superfly: context?
<superfly> drubin: diasp.org - light grey text on a white background
<superfly> they've set the background colour but neglected to set the font colour... or vice versa
<superfly> and with my dark colour scheme, my colours are opposite
<marcog> superfly: do you mean the text like "X minutes ago"?
<marcog> cause the names and statuses are fine here
<superfly> marcog: no, the selects and inputs where I have to select my date of birth and type in my name, for instance
<marcog> oh that was fine for me, iirc
<ghostknife> anyone seen nuvolari today?
<nuvolari> *cough*
<nuvolari> o/
<drubin> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2392757965 << unity progress report
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-22
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<drubin> Morning maiatoday !
<superfly> hi drubin
<drubin> Maaz: today ++ [awesome]
<superfly> drubin: what do you think of Diaspora so far?
<drubin> pretty cool
<drubin> confused how the inter hub connections work but it is getting there
<drubin> superfly: I think the interface is pretty clean and well done considering it was started 5months ago
<superfly> there doesn't seem to be too much functionality at this stage
<superfly> yes
<drubin> ye there isn't. They did huge amounts of work upfront for the distrabuted stuffs I think.
<drubin> superfly: when facebook launched they had very little as well. I think it was simple profile and private/wall (not both)
<superfly> ja, I'm figuring much of the work is behind-the-scenes sort of stuff
<drubin> No picture sharing
<superfly> ja, I'm not complaining, just commenting
<drubin> like when I few tumbleweed as my friend it shows the link on disap.org but he is on another hub so confused ;/
<drubin> inetpro: check ubuntu-za ML
<inetpro> drubin: why?
<superfly> inetpro: Kilos
<inetpro> ahh :-)
<inetpro> drubin: thanks
<nuvimob> o/ 
<nuvimob> i'z home safe B-)
<nlsthzn> Hey all
<inetpro> nlsthzn: hi
<inetpro> it's really cold in here
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-23
<Morganvd> anyone hear
<Morganvd> anyone here
<inetpro> Morganvd: I'm not sure, why?
<inetpro> good morning Morganvd
<Morganvd> wanted to know if anyone knows how something was done
<Morganvd> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> Morganvd: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Morganvd> k sorry
<Morganvd> http://www.tux-planet.fr/gnome-mockup-4/
<inetpro> :-)
<Morganvd> anyone know what pannels they used
<Morganvd> to make the mock ups
<inetpro> Morganvd: it's Gnome 3 by the looks of it
<Morganvd> its not the first time i have seen the pannels
<Morganvd> it was just a easier way to show what i was looking for
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> looks nice
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Morning... 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: heh, how is you this morning
<superfly> Morganvd: most mockups are done competely in Photoshop
<nlsthzn> Morganvd: morning
<nlsthzn> superfly: morning
<nlsthzn> lol, 
<inetpro> morning superfly
<superfly> morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Good... just had a nice winters walk...
<Morganvd> Morning all
<inetpro> nlsthzn: winters walk in summer?
 * nlsthzn leanrs from Morganvd example :p
<nlsthzn> *learns
<Morganvd> i understand that superfly but i have seen some screen shots of other things with the pannels like that
<nlsthzn> inetpro: winter in the northern hemi... but feels like spring/early summer now...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: is it cold?
 * inetpro having breakfast
<inetpro> wbb
<Morganvd> haha when you search google it always come back with gnome shell 
<Morganvd> and i realy hate it
<Morganvd> i would rather go to KDE than use gnome shell
<Morganvd> brb
<Morganvd> need a reboot
<superfly> I would rather go KDE than anything else :-P
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell inetpro 16degC but going to a high of 27 today (nights are chilly!)
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Morganvd> i know that superfly 
<nlsthzn> superfly: I am back on KDE... seems it has grown on me...
<Morganvd> im tried the netbook adition
<superfly> *edition
<Morganvd> but i was battling to do random stuff
<Morganvd> thanks i need a spell checker
<Morganvd> i have 5 kids that are on holiday i need rest
<Morganvd> bbl
<inetpro> .
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, nlsthzn on freenode told me "tell inetpro 16degC but going to a high of 27 today (nights are chilly!)" 23 minutes and 11 seconds ago
<inetpro> deegee: wb
<deegee> :)
<deegee> good morning
<inetpro> Morganvd: just forget about gnome and use KDE, it's just so much better :-)
<inetpro> good morning deegee
<deegee> inetpro: hello
<fwolff> hi everybody. I'm trying to fix someone's broken Ubuntu 10.10 system, and need help restoring grub
<fwolff> I booted from a 10.04 usb stick, ran grub-install, and no errors were reported
<fwolff> I rebooted, and there is no grub showing at all, and nothing happening
<fwolff> I booted again from the usb stick, and tried to use the grub-install from the installed 10.04 partition, but then grub-mkimage complains about "invalid ELF header"
<fwolff> so it seems that grub changed the way it compiles its binaries or something, but I'm out of ideas
<fwolff> anyone who can help?
<superfly> fwolff: did they upgrade their system from previous versions of Ubuntu?
<somaunn> hello guys
<fwolff> no, it was a clean install of 10.10
<superfly> hi somaunn
<fwolff> netbook edition, if that matters
<somaunn> i want to know it's good or not to run ubuntu on old presario 1200 with 32Mb of RAM
<somaunn> it's actually running Win 2000
<superfly> somaunn: you might need to use one of the cut-down versions like Lubuntu
<superfly> fwolff: there was a change in 10.04 I think to grub2
<superfly> it would be better trying to do a fix using 10.10 if you can
<somaunn> superfly, is that light ubuntu faster and better than Xubuntu
<superfly> somaunn: I'm not sure
<somaunn> because i actually have xubuntu iso
<superfly> you can try it, but xubuntu uses GTK, which can be quite heavy
<somaunn> superfly, thanks for help will download and try it
<somaunn> bye, guys
<somaunn> hello guys
<fwolff> superfly: 10.10 did the trick
<superfly> fwolff: ah, figured it might
<superfly> hi somaunn
<somaunn> hi superfly 
<somaunn> i'm actually working on project 
<somaunn> i want to make a web calendar or online calendar
<superfly> somaunn: just for fun?
<somaunn> no for work
<somaunn> want all my colleagues and partners to be able to browse it
<somaunn> brb
<superfly> somaunn: phpcalendar is one of many open source solutions out there...?
 * inetpro attempting an upgrade of the latest kde on lucid via kubuntu-ppa/ppa
 * inetpro don't see a difference but am now on KDE 4.4.5 up from 4.4.2
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-24
<nlsthzn> hey all
<nlsthzn> so, eveyone having a short Friday?
<kodez> merry christmas and a happy new year to all ubuntu-za family
<nlsthzn> kodez: to you and yours too... and so too to all ya lovely people :D
<kodez> how to configure user roaming in ubuntu?
<kodez> how to configure usser account roaming?
<tumbleweed> kodez: there is no direct equivilent. Basically you need a shared athentication mechanism (such as LDAP)
<tumbleweed> then either you just have /home mounted from a central server (say via NFS) or you need some way to sync their home directories around (don't know of anything offhand)
<Queery> marry xmas!!
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-25
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<Morganvd> Marry Xmas all
<superfly> hey Morganvd, thanks, to you too
<Morganvd> Hope you have a great one superfly 
<superfly> it's been OK... I've had better, but I've also had worse
<nlsthzn> best to you all and yours :)
<inetpro> Merry Christmas!
<Rusty49> jip -
<Rusty49> ditto
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-26
<nlsthzn> Hi all
<inetpro> nlsthzn: good evening
<superfly> hi nlsthzn, inetpro
<inetpro> hello superfly
<nlsthzn> inetpro: superfly: greetings gents :)
<nlsthzn> hope you had a nice and peaceful festive time
<superfly> as peaceful as you get with a toddler smashing a beer bottle against a glass table ;-)
<nlsthzn> superfly: ouch, nobody injured?
<superfly> nope
<nlsthzn> superfly: glad, then it could have been much worst ;)
<inetpro> eish
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-19
<Kilos> morning inetpro and others
<inetpro> good morning Kilos and everyone else
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hello Kilos and everyone else
<Kilos> bbl
<Squirm> morning
<fulcrum> morning
<fulcrum> anyone here
<superfly> hi fulcrum
<fulcrum> hey
<fulcrum> hows it going
<superfly> fulcrum: I'm alright, and you?
<superfly> (just a bit busy, as you might have gathered)
<fulcrum> superfly:  good thanks
<fulcrum> superfly:  me too... on leave from tomorrow though
<fulcrum> superfly:  that job come through?
<superfly> fulcrum: nope
<fulcrum> superfly:  nope nope or still waiting to hear?
<superfly> wish I was working right now... dunno how I'm going to pay rent, medical aid, etc and have money for grocery shopping next month
<superfly> still waiting to hear
<fulcrum> gah... :-(
<fulcrum> sucks
<superfly> if it was just me, it would be OK, but my wife and kid also gotta eat
<fulcrum> yeah
<zeref> http://www.thejournal.ie/us-congress-rules-that-pizza-is-a-vegetable-282033-Nov2011/
<zeref> i lold
<Langjan> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Langjan 
<Kilos> im glad your xchat is fixed
<Langjan> sorry I'm late, got bogged down in town, yes so am I
<Kilos> no prob
<Kilos> do you want to learn how to get maaz to google for you?
<Langjan> Peter Nel sent me an e-mail with some suggestions about my slow 11.10 problem, perhaps I should work thro that first and see what happens
<Kilos> he fetches the first 4 or so relevant links. not same as actually googling
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> so how is your headache problem today?
<Kilos> not a good day but i maintain ty
<Langjan> Eish, sorry to hear that, am thinking of you and praying for you...
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> here is one unity slowness link
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67194/unity-runs-slow
<Langjan> my privilege my friend
<Langjan> thanks for the link
<Kilos> your welcome
<Kilos> good luck to finding the cure
<Langjan> Thanks, I will do some homework and let you know how things are progressing. 
<Kilos> i saw mails with 11.04 way back that were similar and they found the probs
<Langjan> Alles sal regkom
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> just remember you dont have a nvidia graphics card in there hey
<Langjan> Will do. OK take a break and drink plenty water
<Langjan> moet net nie verdrink nie...
<Langjan> lol
<Kilos> ha ha
<Langjan> and thx for your patience with my xchat prob
<Kilos> ek kan goed swem ek was n lewensredder by toti
<Kilos> anytime my friend
<Langjan> O jys een van die 'toti helde, daai bruingebrande manne met die spogspiere 
<Kilos> hiya superfly you guys ok?
<superfly> ja, we're ok for now
<Kilos> lmga ja maar 35 jaar terug
<Langjan> maar 'toti was 'n gevaarlike swemplek
<Langjan> het jou groot borskas nou afgesak?
<Langjan> tot waar?
<Kilos> ja die see het bietjie skeef getrek party keer
<Kilos> ek was daar toe die eerste haai aanval daar was
<Langjan> sjoe, dit was seker ''n ervaring
<Kilos> superfly, thats nice to hear
<Langjan> nouja, ek word geroep - die pantoffelregering. Mooi loop kilos
<Kilos> ek het geleer om op water te loop daai dag
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Kilos: not really... now is OK, next month will not be
<Kilos> selle daar
<Kilos> eish superfly we all praying for you
<superfly> dankie oom
<Kilos> i'll be back later. be good all of ya
<Kilos> i have a terrible problem. somehow i cant get into the second partition of my external
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20rCl3EeC
<Kilos> thats the error message i get
<Kilos> from  dmesg | tail
<roryy> ouch
<Kilos> yeah. i have everything saved there
<superfly> you should be able to read the drive without the journal though, but I am unfamiliar with that sort of stuff
<Kilos> if i look in places it actually shows as the storage drive it is but when i try open it then i get the error message telling me to run that tail command
<Kilos> i copied ms office there this avy to take with to tara and dunno if that could have caused it
<Kilos> the drive is partitioned as backup and storage and only the storage part wont open
<Kilos> i gonna try mount with cli
<roryy> there are some scary e2fsck things to do with using superblock backups
<roryy> if it's feasible perhaps you should use dd to back the drive up, and play with the backup image.  i'm guessing the partition is too big for that, though
<superfly> eish, it's already past time to start the monthly meeting
<Kilos> i dont understand anything about superblocks. its just a partition i keep everything on
 * superfly prods nuvolari, drubin, tumbleweed, inetpro
<superfly> zeref: you around?
<superfly> sdehaan, Squirm, Kerbero, bmg505: you guys?
<Kilos> superfly, we can have a small meet and just say everyone has gone on holiday
<superfly> Kilos: eish, I need to go deal with the little man, will only be back in half an hour... but I agree with you
<Kilos> np superfly 
<tumbleweed> hi
<Kilos> hiya tumbleweed 
<Kilos> we can wait for superfly and then have our monthly meet
<Kilos> what you think
<tumbleweed> erm, what's the agenda?
<superfly> tumbleweed: I don't think we really have one at this stage :-)
<superfly> anyways, gotta go, bbiab
<Kilos> i spose just to say we actually having a meet but everyone is on holiday
<tumbleweed> sure, re waiting
<Kilos> we missed having a meet last month as well
<Kilos> sorry internet died
<Squirm> hello superfly
<Squirm> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Squirm 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, do you know how i can get past this superblock please
<Kilos> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,
<Kilos> something funny happening. if i go places computer then it sees my storage drive as sdb2
<Kilos> but still wont open
<Kilos> so where this mix up with sdb and sdc coming from?
<Squirm> Kilos: is it an ntfs drive? do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Kilos> no its ext4
<tumbleweed> Kilos: sdb and sdc are different devices
<Squirm> then I'm as lost as you :P
<tumbleweed> are you sure the mixup isn't in your head?
<tumbleweed> :)
<Squirm> dmesg should tell you where it is
<tumbleweed> cat /proc/partitions will show you what partitions the kernel sees
<Kilos> ya tumbleweed but its the same external. always sdb now it sees it as sdc as well
<Squirm> you don't have a flash disk or anything in there?
<tumbleweed> probably re-added it before it noticed that it was removed (due to a temporary disconnection or something like that)
<tumbleweed> does /proc/partitions show the same partitions for sdb and sdc?
<Kilos> shows as sdc
<tumbleweed> where?
<Kilos> proc/partitions
<tumbleweed> no sign of sdb?
<tumbleweed> then I don't see a problem
<Kilos> nope
<tumbleweed> unless you still have sdb mounted, in which case, yes you do have a problem :P
<Kilos> when i plug it in the first part opens but second one gives error message
<Kilos> there isnt any othe usb goodie mounted 
<Kilos> just walked aroung pc to check
<Kilos> only modem and external
<tumbleweed> "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sdc" <- please pastebin the output
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20fUFzt3R
<tumbleweed> sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<tumbleweed> I assume that gives you your bad superblock error?
<tumbleweed> "dmesg | tail" should give more hints
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20gWholzz
<Kilos> even that output is different to what is was earlier
<tumbleweed> ok, corrupted journal maybe
<tumbleweed> have you run an fsck on it?
<tumbleweed> fsck -C0 -f -y /dev/sdc2
<Kilos> dont know how to do that tumbleweed 
<Kilos> ty will try
<superfly> I'm back
<Kilos> storage: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> we ready for you
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2oYpT7arN
<superfly> mkay, well... let's see if I can drive Maaz
<superfly> Maaz: how do I use meeting?
<Maaz> superfly: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<Kilos> yay ty tumbleweed its fixed
<tumbleweed> Kilos: np
<superfly> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly Meeting
<Maaz> superfly: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> can just copying winsucks stuff to there do that?
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly Meeting
<tumbleweed> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Permissions: chairmeeting and nmap
<superfly> ah, I don't have meeting permissions, I think
<tumbleweed> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<superfly> thanks tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> do we have an agenda?
<Kilos> Maaz, i am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Sure
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<superfly> tumbleweed: uh, not really, I don't think... I'm quickly looking up the last minutes
<Kilos> bmg wb log in to meet please
<Kilos> Squirm, log in
<Kilos> zeref, ping
<superfly> tumbleweed, Kilos: do you remember when our last meeting was?
<Kilos> 2 months back superfly 
<tumbleweed> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/
<tumbleweed> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings seems to be a little sparse
<tumbleweed> Maaz: topic review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: review previous minutes
<tumbleweed> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-10-24-17-37-27.html
<Kilos> yip we missed last month because kbmonkey didnt have internet connection
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey seems to have won all the action items
<Kilos> and he apologised again today
<tumbleweed> so I assume we don't have much review to do without him
<superfly> well, he and I were supposed to organise an Ubuntu hour, but that never really materialised, partially my fault, I forgot :-(
<Kilos> methinks we just need to have showed we are here and havent given up
<tumbleweed> superfly: so it goes
<superfly> (there was also the just got back from holiday, and then the losing my job bits)
<Kilos> most of the guys are away on holiday
<tumbleweed> in that case
<tumbleweed> Maaz: topic agenda
<Maaz> Current Topic: agenda
<tumbleweed> anything we need to discuss?
<superfly> I'd like to have a slightly more local Ubuntu hour, especially now that I have a netbook
<tumbleweed> that'd be lovely
<superfly> but I think we should look at doing that in about Feb, when people are back at work
 * tumbleweed thinks we should do some vaguely dev-oriented event while highvoltage is in town, if we can twist his arm :P
<superfly> ooo, that would be cool
<tumbleweed> last call for agenda items
<superfly> so possible events are a Cape Town Ubuntu hour and a dev event when highvoltage is in town
<superfly> tumbleweed: I think those two events?
<superfly> should go on the agenda, I mean
<Kilos> lo rossouwap 
<tumbleweed> yup
<tumbleweed> Maaz: topic CT ubuntu hour
<Maaz> Current Topic: CT ubuntu hour
<tumbleweed> superfly: if you are taking that on, it'd be great
<superfly> I'll do my best... I'd like to have at least one other person who can "guarantee" they'll be there though
<superfly> I hate sitting alone in a coffee shop :-(
<tumbleweed> heh, I'll do my best to be there
<tumbleweed> when and where are you thinking?
<superfly> Maybe the second or third Saturday in Feb? the 11th or the 18th?
<tumbleweed> sounds good
<superfly> Not too sure where... maybe somewhere accessible by train? or even on the train? :-P
<rossouwap> hi Kilos
<tumbleweed> Maaz: agreed superfly to organise a CT Ubuntu Hour in mid-feb
<Maaz> Agreed: superfly to organise a CT Ubuntu Hour in mid-feb
<tumbleweed> done with that?
 * superfly diarises it
<superfly> yeah
<tumbleweed> Maaz: topic a dev event of some sort
<Maaz> Current Topic: a dev event of some sort
<tumbleweed> we could just have a geeky corner of the ubuntu hour, but speciased events probably aren't a bad idea
<tumbleweed> whe had quite a successful little global jam a few months back
<superfly> tumbleweed: do you know when highvoltage will be around?
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: are you keen for something?
<tumbleweed> superfly: another 2 months, I think
<tumbleweed> this must probably be discussed out of this meeting...
<tumbleweed> Maaz: agreed tumbleweed to possibly organise a little dev event
<Maaz> Agreed: tumbleweed to possibly organise a little dev event
<tumbleweed> Maaz: topic Any Other Business?
<Maaz> Current Topic: Any Other Business
<Squirm> bit late
<Squirm> but log in where?
<superfly> Squirm: identify yourself
<Kilos> just say maaz i am and your name
<superfly> tumbleweed: No, everyone is on holiday
<tumbleweed> yay
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> -Notice- {from NickServ} You are already logged in as Squirm.
<Kilos> rossouwap, you wanna sign in here at the meet?
<Kilos> no man Squirm 
<Kilos>  just go maaz i am and your name
<Squirm> oh
<rossouwap> no thanks Kilos, just got here without realising what the time was :S
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> Maaz: I am Sinjin Swanepoel
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<tumbleweed> then we can end :)
<tumbleweed> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-12-19-18-40-35.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-12-19-18-40-35.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-12-19-18-40-35.html
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> yes, I know I know, I made a big contribution, no need for applause
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed superfly we legal for another month
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> thanks tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> np
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: please give superfly chairmeeting
 * tumbleweed copies and pastes some team reports together
<superfly> tumbleweed: I was going to make a monthly meeting page, are you busy with that?
<tumbleweed> superfly: haven't started anything yet
<superfly> kk
 * superfly does so
<zeref> hurrrr
<Kilos> haha hiya zeref 
<zeref> hi there Kilos 
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to superfly when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: I don't know who superfly is
<cocooncrash> Maaz: create account superfly 
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Okay
<Kilos> oh my
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to superfly when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash 
<superfly> heya cocooncrash
<cocooncrash> Hi :)
<garaman> hello all.  graham here
<Kilos> hiya garaman 
<superfly> hi garaman
<superfly> cocooncrash: are you almost ready for the move?
<cocooncrash> superfly: Getting there slowly :-/
<cocooncrash> Still trying to decide what to ship and so on
<superfly> *nod*
<superfly> cocooncrash: are you paying for the move yourself, or is the company paying for it?
<cocooncrash> superfly: I've got an allowance to spend on the move
<superfly> ah, ok
<Kilos> night guys. keep cool
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> the email came, the email went...
<nuvolari> and I miss another meeting
<nuvolari> :'(
<nuvolari> where are you ging cocooncrash ? :-/
<cocooncrash> nuvolari: California
<nuvolari> meh. Why is everyone leaving ZA?
<Kerbero> sommer
<nuvolari> cocooncrash: best of wishes!
<Kerbero> want dis lekker hier in die buiteland
<nuvolari> naand Kerbero 
<Kerbero> dis nie eers koud nie
<Kerbero> hallo
<nuvolari> Kerbero: ballito is ook nie koud nie, en dit is nie buiteland nie
<bmg505> o_O rather the devil you know than the one you don't
 * Kerbero ken nie ballito nie
<bmg505> die sosialistiese republiek van california is nogals lekker, behalwe dat jy in die kak kom as jy 'n krimineel skiet
<Kerbero> maar dit lyk vir my ons gaan nie 'n wit kersfees in Europa he^ hierdie jaar nie
<cocooncrash> nuvolari: Shot
<cocooncrash> nuvolari: I'll be back in a few years :)
<bmg505> kom terug met sak vol usd as jy R150.00/$ kry, dis soos 'n jackpot :)
<nuvolari> bmg505: klink baie soos ZA, kriminele het meer regte as die eerlike mense
<Squirm> night all
<bmg505> nite
<bmg505> ja daar kom jy in die kak, en die krimineel tree af op jou omkoste met die hofsaak teen jou
<sdehaan> superfly: affirmative
<superfly> sdehaan: a bit too late I'm afraid...
<superfly> but thanks for showing up anyways :-)
<sdehaan> hrm howso?
<zeref> hmmm, is it possible to install 2 linux disto's on a flash drive??
<sdehaan> superfly: ah ok
<superfly> sdehaan: yeah, we just wanted to see how many folks were present for the meeting
<cocooncrash> bmg505: Heh, might have to wait a while for that exchange rate
<zeref> aahh so confused
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-20
<bmg505> good morning
<bmg505> what meeting?
<roryy> morning
<roryy> i think Kilos wanted to have a monthly meeting of some sort
<roryy> i guess ubuntu-za loco meeting? no idea
<bmg505> looks like it
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro missed another meeting
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> morning Kilos 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> hoe gaan dinge vanmore
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier inetpro
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> als reg dankie behalwe kop wat klap. hoe gaan dinge met jou
<superfly> morning everyone
<inetpro> morning superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: geen klagtes nie
<Kilos> mooi man
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> have a good day guys
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> everyone still alive and kicking?
<superfly> nuvolari: very much so
<zeref> ummmm
<zeref> mysql: Y U NO sort column
<zeref> hurrrmmm
<zeref> any mysql fundie here?
<Mezenir> #mysql :)
<superfly> zeref: I know it a little
<zeref> oh, sorted. was try to clear data off a table and reset the primary key
<stevegza> hi all - is there an ubuntu-za monthly meeting scheduled for today, if so, what time? TX
<zeref> o0
<zeref> 24hrs late :-)
<Mezenir> this irc server isnt advertised enough
<Mezenir> i stumbled upon it by accident
<Mezenir> everything is here
<Mezenir> gnu
<Mezenir> fsf
<Mezenir> ok i may have contradicted myself
<Mezenir> but still
<Mezenir> never realised everything was on the same server
<superfly> stevegza: sorry, we had an impromptu meeting last night
<superfly> stevegza: the next one should be around the 16th of January
<stevegza> cool - no probs. thanks for the update. I'll look out for the next meet
<superfly> stevegza: we usually try to post it on the mailing list
<Mezenir> so where are those meetings usually held ?
<Squirm> evening
<superfly> Mezenir: in here
<superfly> hi Squirm
<rossouwap> hello, does anyone here dabble with python?
<rossouwap> I'm getting started and looking for an IDE - or recommendations on how to use existing Ubuntu applications for python
<rossouwap> people have recommended eclipse - but that looks a little big for me at the moment
<superfly> rossouwap: I do
<superfly> rossouwap: you can always use VIM or gedit
<superfly> (I don't use Gnome, so I'm not too sure if gedit has plugins or what)
<rossouwap> thanks superfly - i'm using gedit at the moment with a few plugins - also Wing IDE (the book i'm working through has some examples that use it)
<superfly> rossouwap: I use Eric, but that's a PyQt4 app so it'll load in Qt4, and it takes a little getting used to
<rossouwap> superfly, may I ask why you chose Eric? Perhaps your reasoning may help a noob like me ;)
<superfly> rossouwap: cause I'm developing a PyQt4 app :-)
<superfly> it does have some cool features, but it doesn't have advanced autocompletion like Eclipse
<superfly> you can enhance it though
<rossouwap> ok
<Mezenir> so superfly did you receive official tersiary education relating to open source softare
<Mezenir> ware
<Mezenir> or are you just learning as you go
<rossouwap> I'm presuming you've had experience with eclipse then?
<inetpro> Mezenir: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Mezenir> rossouowap: might as well learn eclipse, its good for many languages ... i use it for java at work, dont think youll regret it
<Mezenir> and you dont need to use all the features on day 1
<Mezenir> het inetpro
<Mezenir> thanks
<Mezenir> hey*
<rossouwap> ok, thanks Mezenir :)
<inetpro> Mezenir: and where are from if I may ask?
<Mezenir> i stay in cape town
<Mezenir> working as a java programmer
<inetpro> hmm... another Capetonian
<Mezenir> but im also a linux fan
<Mezenir> learning oss as i go
<inetpro> plenty of them around here
<Mezenir> how about you ?
 * inetpro is from Pretoria
<Mezenir> i was born in pretoria, for what its worth
<Mezenir> parents moved here when i was 10
<Mezenir> so what do you do
<inetpro> sysadmin, jack of all trades
<inetpro> anything *nix
<Mezenir> cool
<Mezenir> you ever dabble with forensics ?
<Mezenir> in the computer sense ?
<Mezenir> seems like an interesting career
<superfly> Mezenir: nope, my tertiary education was all microsoft
<Mezenir> if a bit stressful
<rossouwap> got me thinking of csi there for a moment
<superfly> Mezenir: I taught myself python
<rossouwap> superfly, that's interesting
<Mezenir> cool
<superfly> rossouwap: I've used Eclipse a little, it's not bad
<rossouwap> i went to the local university for some guidance, and all they wanted to teach me was .net
<Mezenir> so are you still a microsoft fan superfly ?
<inetpro> eish
<superfly> I went to university before .NET existed ;-)
<rossouwap> lol :)
<superfly> Mezenir: I don't have a single Microsoft application running in my household - that should tell you
<rossouwap> funny how that turns out in the end...
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> bad course then ? ;)
<rossouwap> I've got a bucket load of Microsoft certificates and I'm trying my hardest not to touch it :)
<Mezenir> bad lecturers maybe
<Mezenir> thats the thing
<rossouwap> think a combo of both - and what the local market says they want
<superfly> Mezenir: no, it was good, taught folks a lot about programming (though I had been programming for years already)
<Mezenir> microsoft changes its mind every few years
<inetpro> Mezenir: we don't talk about that thing in here
<Mezenir> had a colleague at my previous job
<Mezenir> he was a vb6 developer
<Mezenir> and now his skills are obsolete
 * inetpro wonders where kilos is hiding this evening
<Mezenir> on the other hand
<Mezenir> as a programmer you need to keep up
<rossouwap> Mezenir - try being in the hardware infrastructure business
<rossouwap> we just did a stock take and clear out of equipment at the office
<rossouwap> about two skips full of horrible old hardware - that I'm totally certified to work on :D
<rossouwap> just a pity nobody wants it anymore :(
<Mezenir> what do you do on the hardware ?
<Mezenir> embedded programming ?
<rossouwap> nah - nothing as glamorous as that
<Mezenir> yeah thats why i picked java seemed a safe microsoft alternative
<Mezenir> thou im teaching myself a little c++ when i have time to spare
<Mezenir> and im not watching supernatural :)
<rossouwap> spend my life installing and maintaining vmware and the hardware it sits on
<Mezenir> mm
<Mezenir> for web servers ?
<rossouwap> for everything
<rossouwap> full infrastructure
<Mezenir> how come you use vmware ?
<Mezenir> im just curious about the thinking process
<rossouwap> cause it was the first virtualisation platform that was stable (according to the company ;) )
<Mezenir> haha ok
<Mezenir> isnt vmware a microsoft thing ?
<rossouwap> nope
<rossouwap> vmware is a vmware thing :)
<Mezenir> at least the server edition
<rossouwap> owned by emc now
<Mezenir> ok
<Mezenir> i use virtualbox
<Mezenir> for testing
<rossouwap> that company we're not allowed to talk about has something else
<rossouwap> ya, virtualbox runs
<inetpro> hmm...  
<rossouwap> lol, rocks
 * inetpro just the following SMS: "MR FOUCHE Your arrear Lewis acc ###-####-# (R13436.97) now @ Oppermans for summons. Phone Vivienne 021-####### to avoid legal steps. Quote ref:S#####"
<Mezenir> you need to use gnucash then
<Mezenir> :>
<inetpro> just got *
<superfly> Mezenir: inetpro is not Mr Fouche
<rossouwap> think someone made a typo with a cellphone number ;)
<inetpro> a very bad typo that is
<rossouwap> indeed
<inetpro> wish I had so much money to spend at Lewis
<inetpro> but I guess mr fouche doesn't have it either
<Mezenir> it went into that very nice leather couch that ive been eyeing
<Mezenir> rofl
<Mezenir> nice
 * inetpro needs a new 3G wireless modem
<Mezenir> no man
<Mezenir> adsl
<Mezenir> axxess is a good isp
<inetpro> no more Telkom lines here, all stolen
<Mezenir> been using them for 8 months no
<Mezenir> now
<Mezenir> rofl
<Mezenir> yes they should replace them with fibre optics :)
<Mezenir> win win
<Mezenir> you get super speed
<Mezenir> and its not worth stealing
<inetpro> my nice modem just packed up the other day
<inetpro> doesn't seem to connect any more
<inetpro> I tried with Vodacom, MTN and 8ta
<inetpro> and Vodacom is still connecting with my K3570-Z
<inetpro> lucky that I still have that
<Mezenir> lol
<inetpro> fibre optics would be super nice
<Mezenir> cellc has those speed sticks
<Mezenir> 5 gig a month
<Mezenir> yeah fibre optics is the bomb
<Mezenir> i hear australia is laying fibre optics to every household
<inetpro> Mezenir: the cellc stick is useless in my area
<Mezenir> lucky bastards
<Mezenir> not sure what theyre going to do with it though
<tumbleweed> telkom's 3g is even cheaper, if you have a telkom tower locally
<Mezenir> really ?
<Mezenir> in pta ?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you mean 8ta?
<Mezenir> id expect cellphone service to be top notch there
<tumbleweed> telkom is laying fibre, but to the kerbside distribution boxes, not to the home
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah
<inetpro> 8ta is also useless here
<tumbleweed> 3g is getting cheap, but no way I'm leaving ADSL for it
<Mezenir> turn off your radio jammer :P
<inetpro> Vodacom is also bad but I can work with it, better than the others
<inetpro> tumbleweed: enjoy it while you can
<Mezenir> inetpro how come you dont have adsl lines
 * inetpro hates the inconsistency of 3g
<tumbleweed> inetpro: tie the modem to a very long pole :)
<Mezenir> do you guys also have a wireless user group up there ? like ctwug
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I guess I should do that
<inetpro> Mezenir: yes ptawug but they are also far away from my home
<Mezenir> geez man
<Mezenir> where in pta do you stay
<inetpro> and they don't allow internet 
<inetpro> Mezenir: in the north
<Mezenir> well you dont need as much internet if you have wug ;)
 * inetpro live on the net
<inetpro> lives*
<Mezenir> browsing ?\
<Mezenir> probably more browsing than downloading
 * tumbleweed needs a lot of internet
<inetpro> Mezenir: yep and chatting to you :-)
<Mezenir> yeah
<tumbleweed> I've always meant to connect to ctwug, though...
<Mezenir> thats not a lot of bandwidth thou
<Mezenir> i dont have line of sight to ctwug :(
<Mezenir> thou im surrounded by high sites
<Mezenir> lol
<inetpro> Mezenir: Telkom refused to install cables after they were stolen more than once
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> thats harsh
<inetpro> serious
<Mezenir> i believe you
<Mezenir> its ridiculous
<Mezenir> but you cant stop it
<Mezenir> without fibre optics :)
<inetpro> they even stole my power lines and my water meter
<Mezenir> fibre optics isnt worth much melted down
<Mezenir> wow
<Mezenir> thats audacity
<Mezenir> how do you steal a power line
<inetpro> these guys are very desparate for copper
<Mezenir> you live on a farm or something ?
<inetpro> a plot
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> do you farm ?
<inetpro> Mezenir: I wish I had more time for that 
<Mezenir> i duno hey
<Mezenir> its a bit isolated for my taste
<inetpro> but my place is just to small for that anyway
<Mezenir> why not live in the city ?
<inetpro> eish... VC lagging badly again
 * inetpro enjoys living on the plot
<inetpro> grew up on the farm in KZN
<Mezenir> thats a good reason i guess
<inetpro> have my chickens and a nice garden
<Mezenir> im surprised you care about the internet then
<inetpro> and some bees that I'm neglecting
<inetpro> heh
<inetpro> I wish my place was big enough for a horse or three
 * inetpro just remembered the days on the farm
<inetpro> many years ago
<inetpro> I once had 30 wild horses running around my dads big farm
<roryy> evening all
<inetpro> good evening roryy
<inetpro> welcome to #ubuntu-za
<roryy> thanks
<inetpro> roryy: is it your first time here?
<roryy> nope :)
<inetpro> or was I being ignorant again
<inetpro> :-)
<roryy> but i haven't been around for a year or so
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> wb
<roryy> ty
<inetpro> Mezenir: why so quiet now?
<inetpro> you guys should come back more often anyway
<inetpro> it's time for this place to come alive again
<inetpro> kilos will be so happy
<Mezenir> sorry
<Mezenir> been chatting in fsf
<inetpro> superfly: BTW, you won't believe it but I'm still running Ubuntu Oneiric with Unity
<inetpro> Mezenir: ahh
 * rossouwap goes to get some coffee
<Mezenir> this irc server rocks
<inetpro> Mezenir: you mean this network
<inetpro> freenode
<Mezenir> yes
<inetpro> freenode is massive
<Mezenir> collection of servers
<Mezenir> i suppose
<inetpro> this is the place for all serious FLOSS related stuffs
<Mezenir> how do you relate to that ?
<inetpro> Mezenir: what do you mean by that?
<Mezenir> what is your job
<Mezenir> how do you relate to FLOSS
 * inetpro uses Ubuntu since the first beta
<Mezenir> interesting
<Mezenir> i only started using linux about 3 years ago
 * inetpro looks after multiple *nix servers
<Mezenir> cool
<inetpro> FreeBSD, Solaris, Ubuntu, even RedHat
<Mezenir> howd you get into that
<Mezenir> if you dont mind my asking
<rossouwap> AIX?
<inetpro> hmm... time
<inetpro> rossouwap: nope
<rossouwap> inetpro: :) we got some legends at the office who used to do aix and solaris
<Mezenir> time
 * inetpro tries to limit it to just a few of them
<rossouwap> man i wish i could suck information from their brains
<Mezenir> well time can take you many places
<Mezenir> open source isnt always one of theme
<inetpro> Mezenir: you start by putting your web server software on something more stable
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<inetpro> and then you expand with mail gateways, dns, proxy, etc
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Kilos> lo pro
<Mezenir> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Mezenir> rome wasnt built in a day
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Mezenir: for sure
<inetpro> Kilos: say hi to our new members
<Kilos> i have said hi to Mezenir 
<Kilos> dont see any other new guys
<inetpro> oops, sorry
<Kilos> members or visitors??
<Kilos> wakey wakey
<inetpro> hmm... I guess Mezenir is enjoying this and will stick around
<Mezenir> good guess
<inetpro> and then roryy seems to have come back after some absence
<Kilos> my offline time has allowed me to work out how to overclock my 1.7g cpu to just over 2g
<inetpro> :-)
<Mezenir> thou ill prolly disappear between christmas and new years ;)
<Kilos> as long as you come back in the new year thats great Mezenir 
<inetpro> Mezenir: are you running on Ubuntu yet?
<Mezenir> i dual boot windoze for games and kubuntu 10.4
<Mezenir> havent upgraded to 10.10 yet
<Mezenir> 11.4
<Mezenir> my bad
<inetpro> ahh, another KDE dude, that's cool
<rossouwap> rofl
<Mezenir> i lose years sometime :P
<Kilos> 11.10
<Kerbero> lol
<rossouwap> everyone (other than the kde fella's) running Unity?
<Kilos> 12.04 out in 4 months and a bit
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<roryy> i'm on 10.04 still
<Kerbero> lo kilos
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> gnome here
<roryy> upgrading is always a huge pita
<Mezenir> how do you like unity ?
<Kilos> maverick here
<Kerbero> upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 always fails
<rossouwap> roryy: indeed
<Mezenir> i briefly used it on my laptop once
<Mezenir> Kerbero: yes i read that
<rossouwap> i've become more of a fan of the shell
<Mezenir> and im not in the mood for a clean install
<inetpro> rossouwap: I must say I'm quite impressed with the latest Unity although I will probably return to Kubuntu
<rossouwap> last time i tried KDE was back on 8.04 :S
<Mezenir> i guess theres not much chance ubuntu will convert to a rolling release
<inetpro> Mezenir: a rolling release, why?
<Mezenir> so i dont need to reinstall every 6 months
<inetpro> things are already changing way to fast for me
<Mezenir> ive had issues with upgrading
<superfly> Mezenir: I've never encountered issues that were unfixable when upgrading
<Mezenir> so i prefer a clean install
<Mezenir> mebe
 * inetpro just keeps data separated from system to make life easier
<superfly> even a guy who rebooted his machine halfway through the process, and ended up with a borked kernel
<Mezenir> do you guys use the encrypted home partition ?
<Kerbero> nope
<inetpro> Mezenir: I tried that once but basically gave up
<Mezenir> i found mounting other partitions under my home directory with that didnt fly so well
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> makes things to complicated
<Mezenir> so i mounted them under /mnt instead
<inetpro> the idea is good though
<rossouwap> i keep /home on a separate partition too
<Mezenir> yes separate partitions are good
<Mezenir> i have 2 oses
<Mezenir> sharing a data partition
<rossouwap> just before re-install I run dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<Mezenir> but each os has its own home
<rossouwap> and rename my username folder
<rossouwap> re-install, put applications back, and move my homedir back to where it belongs
<Kilos> rossouwap, what does that command do?
<rossouwap> Kilos: lists all the installed applications
<inetpro> rossouwap: nice idea
<Kilos> ah ty i will save it
<rossouwap> usually pipe it to a text file
<Mezenir> cool
<rossouwap> interesting, had a customer who did the right thing and kept /boot / /home and /var separate
<rossouwap> to forget to move his mysql data files from /var
<inetpro> eish
<rossouwap> now he's got a massive /home and 99% utilisation on /var
<inetpro> easy to fix that
<rossouwap> indeed - when i can get some downtime ;)
<inetpro> with soft links
<Kilos> what does it matter if you put / or /boot first
<Kilos> in gparted it has / first
<Kilos> so thats how i did it
<Kilos> does it matter
<rossouwap> you want a theoretical answer?
<inetpro> Kilos: it doesn't matter as long as you have a / somewhere
<Mezenir> i dont think it does
<Mezenir> if youre worried about it confusing partitions
<Mezenir> use uuids in fstab
<Kilos> i just follow the partition tool
<Mezenir> thou i think thats the default
<Mezenir> in newer ubuntus
<rossouwap> depending on the disk speed and IO - it does matter where the partitions sit, whether on the inside or outside
<rossouwap> but for home machines - np
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^ that
<Kilos> and /swap right after / and /boot
 * Kilos thinks it a bit quicker with /swap near start of drive
<inetpro> I think the difference will be insignificant
<inetpro> but perhaps I'm wrong
<Kilos> you have a fast pc inetpro 
<rossouwap> with modern home systems, it's negligible
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, right
<Kilos> with lotsa ram
<Mezenir> rossouwap: please explain why it makes a difference ?
<inetpro> hmm... time to go dig into the old documentation
<rossouwap> all comes down to seek time, and how much the disk needs to work to get the data
<Mezenir> im not sure myself
<rossouwap> if you doing lots IO, you want to minimise the seek time
<inetpro> perhaps this doc explains it? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<Mezenir> interesting
<Kilos> inetpro, is that wget able
<rossouwap> often system bottlenecks are on the disk
<inetpro> Kilos: it should be
<Kilos> i try
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> but hang on
<rossouwap> had another customer with a production db on a mirrored SATA set
<Mezenir> why wget able ?
<rossouwap> ...was fun seeing the performance difference after moving to fibre connected SAS
<Kilos> lol data saver
<Mezenir> i recently read an article on richard stallman
<Mezenir> he also prefers wget
<Mezenir> as opposed to direct browsing
<Mezenir> though im not sure why
<Kilos> going to sites eats data
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> i think he was trying to avoid sites with like buttons
<Mezenir> for facebook
<Kilos> facebook eats 10m data here before i even say hello to anyone
<Mezenir> im guessing youre also on wireless kilos ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Mezenir> makes sense
<Kilos> nobroadband
<Mezenir> leme guess
<Mezenir> you live on a plot ? :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you been there done that?
<Mezenir> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Mezenir> no
<Mezenir> ive just spoken to inetpro
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> you guys live together ?
<inetpro> Mezenir: nope
<Kilos> before we could get adsl over head wires were stolen every 2 weeks or so till telcom refused to replace them'
<inetpro> Mezenir: Pretoria has many plots
<Kilos> i at least get a better signal than inetpro 
<Kilos> can see my tower from bedroom window
<Kilos> he battles even when standing on his roof
<Kilos> we must be 30ks apart or more
<Mezenir> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm trying to find a single file for that but struggling
<rossouwap> firefox + noscript + adblock = happy :)
<Mezenir> just thought it was a coincidence
<Kilos> for what inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: that document has many HTML files
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> dont worry man
<Kilos> i seem to have mastered partitioning with clean installs
<Kilos> and rsync has been a good friend
<inetpro> but I guess you could wget it with the mirroring option 
<Kilos> whats that?
<Mezenir> yeah rossouwap i agree
<Mezenir> but im worried about firefox's future funding
<inetpro> Kilos: wget is very clever
<Mezenir> since 80 % came from google
<inetpro> can spider through a site and get all files
<Mezenir> and google has its own browser now
<Kilos> i like it and only uses a few kB everytime
<inetpro> but it's not something I would recommend to the uninitiated
<rossouwap> Mezenir - too many people have invested in firefox to see it go
<rossouwap> all of the HP install tools have firefox underneath
<rossouwap> as an example
 * Kilos uses epiphany
<Kilos> much faster than ff
<rossouwap> Kilos - i do agree
<rossouwap> but no noscript :(
<inetpro> Mezenir: Firefox is here to stay
<Kilos> yeah
<Mezenir> well inetpro theres only one way to become initiated in wget :>
<Mezenir> man pages are fun
<Kilos> also epiphany likes opening a new window everytime
<inetpro> Mozilla is a very stable and well run non-profi organisation
<inetpro> non-profit*
<rossouwap> Kilo's, have you played with the epiphany app tab yet?
<inetpro> Mezenir: I agree
<rossouwap> (don't know which version you have installed)
<Kilos> where is the app tab?
<Mezenir> im by no means an expert in wget
<Kilos> whatever comes with maverick
<Mezenir> but ive found the -c flag very useful
<Mezenir> for large files
<Kilos> wget rocks if you just want the text and quickly
<Mezenir> where firefox would sometimes say download complete on a poor connection
<Mezenir> even though that was not the case
<Mezenir> have any of you experienced that ?
 * inetpro is very happy with firefox + noscript + adblock 
<inetpro> but Mezenir I don't count every byte as much as Kilos
<inetpro> as a retired citizen he has no income like you and me
<superfly> Mezenir: -i
<rossouwap> sorry Kilos, stepped away for a moment
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> -i ?
<rossouwap> latest builds have the app tab
<Mezenir> oh
<Kilos> np
<superfly> Mezenir: download all the links in the file
<Mezenir> input file
<Kilos> my tab shows nothing , most likely because of blank page
<Mezenir> i see
<inetpro> Kilos: with all the chit-chat of this evening I guess you will have to watch your data
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was just thinking of going to bath and bed inetpro 
<Mezenir> kilos are you retired ?
<Kilos> i've been very good, kept to 1m a day
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> inna way
<Kilos> disabled retired
<Kilos> but then you see i am ofline most of the time
<inetpro> which reminds me, I need to setup my vnstat again
<Kilos> try come say morning and night
<Mezenir> sorry to hear that
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> anway guys thanks for a good evening
<Mezenir> what line of work were you in
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> diesel mechanic and farmer
<superfly> Mezenir: Kilos had an accident and the government has refused to pay him disability compensation
<Mezenir> sjo
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: :-)
<inetpro> Mezenir: but it is a long and interesting story
<roryy> night all
<inetpro> for another day
<Mezenir> ok
<inetpro> roryy: good night
<Kilos> night roryy 
<Mezenir> see you around kilos
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<Mezenir> 3 more days till holiday
<Mezenir> longest week ever :)
<rossouwap> 3 days to 3 weeks holiday \0/
<inetpro> for me the time flies way to quickly
<inetpro> time for me to say good night
<superfly> hrm, time for me to pack up too
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> maar dis nog vroeg
<Kerbero> 21:13
<inetpro> Kerbero: 22:13
<Mezenir> hehe
<Mezenir> 3 weeks
<Mezenir> lucky you
<Mezenir> i dont have that much in total :(
<Mezenir> but i prefer to have one long weekend each month
<Mezenir> so thats probably why :)
<rossouwap> try working at the same place for 8+ years
<rossouwap> after a while you have more days owed to you than you know what to do with
<rossouwap> i have to take days every month or I lose them, and throw in a week every few months
 * rossouwap calls it a night
<rossouwap> cheers
<Mezenir> cheerio
<Mezenir> enjoy
<kierend> anyone interested in the shuttleworth lab, a bunch of us are installing new hardware on thursday evening.  attack me for details, or just rock up at 6 to help if you feel like being nice
<Barco> I have a weird 3G problem, My adsl is down unexpectantly. Was able to connect via 3g some months ago. Now it seems although it connects dns does not resolve i.e. no internet available on the browser. 
<Barco> Can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<tumbleweed> Barco: try leaving the dongle plugged in a while before connecting (a minute or two)
<tumbleweed> lots of them are buggy and give bogus DNS to the machine, if they don't know what the DNS servers are, yet
<Barco> I've tried quite a few things. By now I have 3x dongles here. None Connect. Have tried to edit resolv.conf for the ppp connection in \etc as well as the general resolv.conf which points to my adsl router. 
<Barco> Problem is that I'm locked out of the main resolv.conf even if I try and edit via sudo
<tumbleweed> Barco: why does it point at your ADSL router? are you also plugged into the LAN?
<tumbleweed> you should be able to edit it as root, don't know why you are having trouble doing so
<tumbleweed> ifyou're seeing your adsl router in resolv.conf, that's not the issue I was describing
<Barco> Usually yes, but I have unplugged the machine from the network. 
<Barco> I've even logged into the file manager as root in addition to editing via sudo in cmd line. File is locked and I am not permitted to edit it's permissions with root password.
<Barco> I've used Chmod & Chown cmds and Gui after loggin into file man as root. 
<tumbleweed> don't chown it, it should belong to root
<tumbleweed> and it usually has 644 as the permission bits
<Barco> Right now I'd nuke it to get connected to the net. ;)
<tumbleweed> what are the current permissions on it?
<tumbleweed> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<Barco> One moment...
<Barco> -rw -r -r-- 1 root root 56
<tumbleweed> that looks right
<tumbleweed> lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<Barco> I used sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf to edit - is that right?
<tumbleweed> that should work
<Barco> -------------i------------------------------e-
<Barco> opens the file read only
<Barco> which is wrong according to my experience
<Barco> have you ever seen something like this?
<tumbleweed> there you go, it's immutable
<tumbleweed> chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<Barco> chatter? never seen that before. But it unlocked the file! Thank you!!!
<Barco> IT Works!!! Thanks a million Tumbleweed. Will look up Chattr.
<tumbleweed> np
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-21
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<sakhi_> life would be so easy if there was a command to upgrade from 10.04 LTS 32 bit to 64bit but I guess its not at the OS leyer.
<Mezenir> hi hi
<zeref> herro
<superfly> sakhi: there is one way, but you need to be a psychopath to want to even try
<tumbleweed> superfly: how's that package?
<superfly> tumbleweed: no further than when we last looked at it
<tumbleweed> pish :P
<superfly> I think I needed to correct the license as a first step
<superfly> just been busy fixing bugs for this weekend's release
<tumbleweed> yeah, releases come first
<Mezenir> what package is that ?
<zeref> lolz, just realised, i've never used the software center
<superfly> Mezenir: one of my open source projects, http://openlp.org/
<superfly> Mezenir: I want to get it into Debian, and thereby also into Ubuntu
<rossouwap> Mezenir, you there?
<Mezenir> yeah
<Mezenir> hows it going
<rossouwap> cool - saw a press release from Mozilla today that you may be interested in
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> yeah
<Mezenir> saw that
<Mezenir> on slashdot
<rossouwap> ;)
<Mezenir> good news all around
<Mezenir> i guess its a way for google to gain good publicity
<Kilos> eveningsupand others
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> try again
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<superfly> oom, ek het goeie nuus
<Kilos> vertel
<superfly> zak sal 'n boetie of 'n sussie kry volgende jaar
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> waar kry jy die tyd
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> o op vakansie
<Kilos> veels geluk
<superfly> ;-)
<superfly> thanks oom
<Kilos> congrats mrs_fly_ 
<Kilos> how come her nick got a tail superfly 
<Kilos> thank heavens for tab complete
<superfly> Kilos: dunno, netsplits or something
<mrs_fly_> Thanks Oom Kilos!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everything of the best young lady
<Kilos> look after yourself  now and make the fly do all the work
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<tumbleweed> marcog: hrm, maybe see you in may: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<marcog> tumbleweed: cool :)
<marcog> everyone seems to be passing through here, it's crazy
<marcog> not that i'm complaining at all :P
<marcog> if you want a place to crash at any time, we've got a couch in our place in mountain view
<tumbleweed> thanks, probably won't, but not even thinking that far ahead right now
<marcog> lol, just after that another friend tells me plans to come by in feb
 * nuvolari sigh
<nuvolari> any LaTeX users around?
<nuvolari> whoot! Congratulations superfly + mrs_fly_ :D
<superfly> thanks nuvolari
 * nuvolari rephrase: any LaTeX users around that created customisations of beamer themes around?
<tumbleweed> I've customised themes, but not beamer
<tumbleweed> marcog: you ever customised beamer?
<tumbleweed> superfly: oh, indeed, congrats
<superfly> thanks tumbleweed :-)
 * tumbleweed .sister just popped a sprog
<tumbleweed> the first of our generation
<tumbleweed> (well, in the family, and excluding cousins)
<marcog> tumbleweed: nope
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-22
<inetpro> good mornin
<marcog> good evening
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Môre!
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Mezenir> hello
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> archlinux is sexy
<tumbleweed> it seems like the current favorite "some assembly needed" distro
<zeref> yep
<zeref> thinking about putting it in lappy
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> tumbleweed: how come there are no local mirros for arch
<Mezenir> i heard web africa has some mirrors
<Mezenir> might try there
<Mezenir> not sure where
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> Môre superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> been playing pinball on win me
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> the unity/gnome issue is really burning up the mailing list hey?
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> you got glasses on zeref 
<zeref> not yet 
<Kilos> oh that looked like a 4 eyed 1question kinda look
<Kilos> o.O
<Kilos> thats without glasses
<zeref> :P
<zeref> hmm, just reading mail
<zeref> lots of issues
<Mezenir> hey rossouw
<Mezenir> wadup
<superfly> yo Mezenir, zeref and oom Kilos
<zeref> Hi superfly 
<Kilos> lo superfly Mezenir rossouwap 
<rossouwap> evening
<rossouwap> busy reading through all the rants on the mailing list
<tumbleweed> zeref: we certainly have one at UCT
<zeref> uct leg?
<Mezenir> hi hi
<Mezenir> you talking about the ubuntu-za mailing list ?
<Mezenir> i heard gnome 3 \s been forked
<zeref> yeah
<rossouwap> ya
<rossouwap> cinammon?
<zeref> mate
<rossouwap> mate is is the gnome 2 fork
<zeref> oh yeah
<Mezenir> well
<Mezenir> it was forked by a linux mint dev
<zeref> i think they should rather focus on the gnome fallback session
<Mezenir> and mint was taken
<Mezenir> maybe they like spices
<rossouwap> indeed
<zeref> i'll move to xfce or lxde
<rossouwap> i'm sticking with gnome-shell
<Mezenir> kde !
<rossouwap> i quite like it
<Mezenir> o wait this isnt kubuntu-za
<zeref> lol
<rossouwap> there's a bit of ubuntu in kubuntu ;)
<Mezenir> kubuntu-za looks a bit empty
<rossouwap> there's a kubuntu-za?
<zeref> what interesting is that peeps that are using linux for the 1st time like unity/gnome-shell
<Mezenir> yeah
<rossouwap> thought you were making a funny
<Mezenir> just tried it
<Mezenir> i am the second member
<rossouwap> zeref: yip
<Mezenir> unity is supposed to be touch pad ish
<Mezenir> i think
<zeref> yeah, they are moving towards that
<Mezenir> maybe im becoming set in my ways
<Mezenir> but i prefer the old style
<zeref> fail, i think
<Mezenir> linus called it an abomination
<Mezenir> haha
<zeref> lolz
<zeref> they should have rather kept the old gnome, and said there is an option to go to unity/gnome-shell for testing
<rossouwap> i don't see people holding onto freeDOS or Windows NT
<zeref> unity/gnome-shell not ready yet
<superfly> Mezenir: I'm a "die hard" KDE fan
<superfly> Linus also preferred KDE, and when he met KDE 4, he went to Gnome
<superfly> so I wouldn't bank too much on his opinion, since he likes to complain (why do you think we have git?)
<zeref> lol
<zeref> i think he has gone to xfce now
<Mezenir> mmmm
<Mezenir> surprised he doesnt stick to the command line]
<Mezenir> lol
<zeref> lol
<superfly> Mezenir: with X you can have more terminal windows open without needing to do quite so much switching
<Mezenir> true
<rossouwap> just spent the last while trying to respond to this silly emails - decided it wasn't worth it
<rossouwap> although, i would like my seasoned onions to be considered food too
<Mezenir> onions ?
<rossouwap> that was my lame joke trying to start the email I canned
<superfly> rossouwap: lame enough to get a laugh out of me :-)
<rossouwap> was supposed to go just under the section where someone was moaning about there reasoned opinions being called FUD
<rossouwap> thanks superfly :-)
<superfly> rossouwap: I have a lame sense of humour :-)
<rossouwap> hehe - I think we may have something in common
<Mezenir> lol
<Kilos> what i missed
<Kilos> bumped the power cord
<superfly> Kilos: nothing
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> where is the funny
<Kilos> i got a big piece of scroll back missing here because the power died
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-23
<sakhi> mornings
<Kilos> morning early birds
<rossouwap> hullo Kilos
<Kilos> hiya rossouwap 
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<Kilos> bbl
 * zeref is going home, Enjoy the holi's xD
<Etherion> Hmm
<Kilos> yo ubunteros
<superfly> heya oom Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly all well?
<superfly> Kilos: pretty good, and you?
<Kilos> ok ty superfly 
<Kilos> be back tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight all
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-24
<bmg505> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-25
<dLimit> Morning
<dLimit> Merry Christmas everyone
<dLimit> Maaz: Merry Christmas
<Maaz> dLimit: Huh?
<dLimit> lol
 * Kilos wishes you all a Merry Christmas
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> Maaz: teel kilos thanks oom Kilos! And a Merry Christmas to you too, and have a great festive time :)
<nuvolari> uh
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos thanks oom Kilos! And a Merry Christmas to you too, and have a great festive time :)
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> fp
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-17
<inetpro> good mornings
 * inetpro wonders what Kilos was looking for
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> ah wb Kilos
<inetpro> and good morning
<inetpro> oh and pong
<Kilos> hi inetpro wb to you not me
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha
 * inetpro been here earlier already
<Kilos> you wanna give me the correct info to tweet inetpro ?
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> like what?
<Kilos> ja man but you pong a day late
<Squirm> nice being able to wake up later than usual
<Kilos> about tonights meet with agenda and minute links
<Kilos> i see agenda up top
<inetpro> Reminder: Monthly meeting this evening at 19:30 on IRC-freenode #ubuntu-za. Agenda: http://bit.ly/T0K4ry
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean something like that ^^ ?
<Kilos> yes ty. is that all?
<inetpro> Kilos: what more do you want?
<inetpro> you can tweet more later
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i thought you had gone away for the weekend
<Kilos> hi SeeBorg 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i see you are still in Beta so things can just get better
<theblazehen> hi kilos yeah just started him up last night
<Kilos> ah hi theblazehen morning to you
<theblazehen> you too
<Kilos> thats good
<theblazehen> did you talk to him?
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> ok. I set him to not say anything
<Kilos> only saw him now for the first time
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Kilos> is he a bot?
<theblazehen> yeah a learning chatbot
<Kilos> do you do python programming?
<theblazehen> not really. I onlt know the basics
<theblazehen> only*
<theblazehen> On saturday I made a program in C++ to change my display brightness
<Kilos> clever hey?
<theblazehen> It's just a wxSliderand wriite to file though
<theblazehen> back in 10 min
<theblazehen> im back
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> you know I went to a larger channel yesterday and I bet SeeBorg would fit right in...
<Kilos> theblazehen, have you joined our mailing list?
<theblazehen> nope... where?
<Kilos> sec i find it
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<theblazehen> so what do i do? just send it a mail?
<Kilos> sec i gotta think
<Kilos> you join somehow
<theblazehen> yeah...
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to join ubuntu-za mailing list
<Maaz> Kilos: "ubuntu-za Info Page" https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za :: "[ubuntu-za] Electrical Design Software/GIS/iTunes" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2011-February/007213.html :: "Mailing Lists - Ubuntu" https://lists.ubuntu.com/ :: "[ubuntu-za] Launcher icons" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2012-May/008926.html ::
<Maaz> "[ubuntu-za] Continual error message in top right screen" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubun…
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> k inetpro 
<theblazehen> I found it
<Kilos> nice im struggling some today
<theblazehen> ok I subscribed.
<Kilos> good
<theblazehen> Now to deal with the mess of an inbox I call gmail
<Kilos> what a pain that can be hey?
<theblazehen> yeah... I should clean it out sometime
<Kilos> i just keep important ones and limit who i get mails from
<theblazehen> good idea.
<Kilos> and evolution only fetches new mails
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> have you seen http://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn ? Some nice desktops there...
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy thunderbird much, and evo can make its own backup of settings etc
<theblazehen> I'll try it sometime then.
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Kilos> this one i like
<Kilos> http://ompldr.org/vZ3A5Mw/desk.png
<theblazehen> It is pretty good
<Kilos> only on unity if i changed mine it shows on all desktops where kde can have each desktop with a different one
<theblazehen> I don't get what you mean ?
<Kilos> workspaces
<theblazehen> ah. nice
<Kilos> as in unity comes out with for as default
<Kilos> 4
<theblazehen> yeah...
<Squirm> Kilos: do you use Compiz?
<Kilos> im too old to enjoy the minimizing thing
<Kilos> i dunno Squirm 
<Squirm> open a terminal and type `ccsm`
<Squirm> if you do it should open the settings manager
<Squirm> Compiz allows you to set a different wallpaper for each workspace
<Squirm> a quick google
<Squirm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135230/different-background-or-wallpaper-per-workspace-ubuntu-12-04
<Kilos> not installed it says
<Kilos> ah ty Squirm 
<Kilos> dont work Squirm 
<Kilos> never mind
<Kilos> doesnt get to the show desktop thing
<Kilos> ill play with desktops on kde
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> lol np ill leave 12.04 default while its working
<Kilos> tim having probs with connection again
<magespawn> morning all
<Squirm> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos you've been busy today already
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> superfly i have had no luck w8th updating the new package manager for the n900. any ideas?
<superfly> magespawn: not a clue, I'm afraid. Mine works fine
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<magespawn> k will see what i can find
<magespawn> reading time
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl_> good morning
<magespawn> hey charl_ 
<magespawn> timkeller is a bit like a yo y9
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> mornings everyone
<nuvolari> time to prepare
 * nuvolari cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> *nuckles
<nuvolari> ?
<nuvolari> *knuckles
<nlsthzn> morning nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> your photo's are coming along nicely... pity the native sphere for android not that good yet
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: thanks! :> I made 1 with the Android that came out pretty nice actually
<nlsthzn> saw that one I think... but the last few are very good... like the way the trees stand out, looks shopped :)
<nuvolari> I'm just struggling to find the best zoom 
<nuvolari> I messed up the focus on the last one
<nuvolari> it was too close so the objects in the distance is out of focus, but the nice thing is that with the stereographic projection it looks like it should be like that
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> hey nuvolari nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> morning Maaz 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> morning magespawn 
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> argh :-/
<nuvolari> how can I insert bullet points in the loco wiki?
<charl_> hi magespawn
<charl_> wow timkeller is sitting on a bad network :(
<magespawn> not sure nuvolari i think inetpro did mine
<charl_> nuvolari: link?
<nuvolari> charl_: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/506/detail/
<nuvolari> I found it 
<nuvolari> just need an empty line between items
<nuvolari> which is weird :-/
<nuvolari> hmm, I wonder whether we need more photo's...
<nuvolari> there's a lot of pics in the existing album 
<charl_> weird wiki, no obvious links to documentation on formatting
<charl_> oh well, you got it right :)
<nuvolari> does anyone know who has access to the mailing list stats?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: wouldn't the list admin perhaps have access to it|
<nlsthzn> ?
<theblazehen>  /join #alife
<nuvolari> ooh, nice! We have a good number of reports for 2012 compared to 2011 and 2010
<nuvolari> thanks for that nlsthzn :>
<nlsthzn> just trying to help.. feels insignificant vs all others are doing however
<nuvolari> well, everyone needs a thank you
<nuvolari> there's no I in loco team :P
<nuvolari> I've added the 2 Ubuntu Hour meetings we had in the last 2 years that I could recall
<nuvolari> :> Just read the testimonials
<nuvolari> friggin awesome
<nuvolari> and sad that I can't be around more often to provide a helping hand
<nlsthzn> +1
<mazal> Afternoon all
<magespawn> later all
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, just checking in to make sure you're not always the oldest chatter around... 
<zeref> hi tumbleweed: i'm trying to build a package of mine on another computer but i get a running debsign failed: i moved my .gnupg folder from the other computer to the new one but still the same error.
<zeref> should i create a new key and link it with my launchpad account
<zeref> ?
<nuvolari> oh come on!! :-(
<nuvolari> why does flash always have to be the only app causing issues during upgrade?
<Cantide> i have blue videos again .-.
<Cantide> silly flash :/
<tumbleweed> zeref: I recommend avoiding creating new keys where possible
<tumbleweed> once published no keyservers, gpg keys are there forever
<Kilos> afternoon all. been busy with visits from brother and old buddy that moved to aus in 96
<Kilos> hi nuvolari , jy reg vir more?
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> just checking
<nlsthzn> guys, the family and I have been invited out for dinner so I doubt I will make the meeting tonight... I will check the logs however and I am still on to make it to the re-submission tomorrow (just need to check the time) 
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn enjoy
<nlsthzn> will do (and if I eat quickly I will be here :p)_
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> hay!
<Vince-0> guess what - installing fedora 17 over ubuntu just to try at work
<Squirm> :(
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I had Fedora 16
<Squirm> didn't like it at all
<Vince-0> got way better battery survival on ubuntu recently with nvidia drivers but the hdmi out is an issue
<Vince-0> gome3 is pretty
<Squirm> and I really don't like gnome 3
<Vince-0> aw
<Kilos> hey theblazehen you hanging in here hey
<Kilos> well doner
<Kilos> done too
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> all ready for tonight?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> aw wassup inetpro 
<Kilos> what isnt ready
 * inetpro tired :-)
<Kilos> aw what you been doing
<inetpro> running around away from home
<inetpro> with family
<inetpro> but I shall try to be present
<inetpro> tonight
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> have lotsa coffee till meeting over
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> anyone heard from maia?
<inetpro> Kilos: send her an email
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hehe you think she will get it onna fone
<Kilos> we'll see
<Kilos> hi superfly , you gonna be here hey?
<Kilos> and tumbleweed 
<superfly> Kilos: if I'm not too sick
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> ah no superfly take double meds and suck thatbottle thing
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> the pump goodie
<Kilos> hope its not a cortizone one
<Kilos> or just now you will look like arnie
<magespawn> superfly no luck with the spplication manager or the dep downloads
<magespawn> and what are you sick with?
<magespawn> maybe you should not come to the meeting, might make the rest of us sick too
<Kilos> shame magespawn 
<Kilos> our fly be struggling
<Kilos> you guys got time for a 1 hour nap before meeting
 * Kilos wbb now now
<Kilos> i hope we get some new faces here tonight
<SmilyBorg> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg you ok?
<Kilos> been away long time
<SmilyBorg> I'll probably be around for the meeting. Not likely to be too talkative though
<SmilyBorg> I'm surviving hey. I've had a bad few weeks
<Kilos> ty for being here at least
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<SmilyBorg> had 3 car accidents, 2 were in the same day, my grandmother passed away on friday after beening ill for quite a while and my girlfriend is away at a spa for a week
<SmilyBorg> I sould grab some food too
<magespawn> hectic SmilyBorg if we can do something say
<SmilyBorg> thanks magespawn. nothing at the moment. thanks
<nuvolari> meh! :( I am failing to set up a Billion router as a wireless AP
<nuvolari> I have my wireless AP set up nicely back home, and I can kick myself for not bringing it with :-/
<magespawn> nuvolari: is the billion the router and adsl modem too?
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah
<nuvolari> It doesn't seem like I can configure it like my wireless AP
<magespawn> should be able to
<magespawn> what is it not doing?
<Kilos> aw smilesorry to hear that
<Kilos> you onns fone thing magespawn ?
<Kilos> onna
<magespawn> no pc tonight
<nuvolari> magespawn: well, I can see all the other devices on the network, but I want to share the internet connection that is provided via my USB modem on my laptop
<Kilos> found another frightening tool
<Kilos> hdparm
<nuvolari> I can't seem to get the gateway set up correctly
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> ja dankie en jy nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom 
<Kilos> mooi
<magespawn> so the billion is not the gateway? but is the ip router?
<theblazehen> hi everyone
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah
<Kilos> hi magtie theblazehen 
<magespawn> hi theblazehen
<nuvolari> hi magtie 
<nuvolari> welcome
<magtie> hi evryone
<nuvolari> eek, i need to open up the agenda quick
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<nuvolari> hallo bytjie
<Kilos> wb
<superfly> nuvolari: I'm busy working on a new track
<maiatoday> Hi all
<nuvolari> superfly: ooh... with FL Studio?
<maiatoday> Wifi may be dodgy sorry if I appear and disappear 
<magespawn> nuvolari: not sure but i think you have to check the gateway settings on the other devices they might default to the router as it is the server
<magespawn> hi maiatoday
<superfly> nuvolari: ja, FL Studio 10 works nicely in WINE
<nuvolari> magespawn: that's exactly what happens :-/
<Kerbero> Hmm, vergadering tyd? 
 * Cantide still likes milkytracker
<nuvolari> Kerbero: affirmative
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<superfly> nuvolari: LMMS has potential, but too few good instruments
<Kerbero> Queery is te dronk om by te woon
<Kerbero> Drubin ook 
<maiatoday> We have a meeting, no?
<Kerbero> Ek oom
<superfly> and I couldn't figure out how to get the VST plugins to work
<Kerbero> *ook
<Kilos> sies
<nuvolari> meh, I don't want to fork out a lot of money :-/ How much is fLStudio these days?
<Kilos> yes maiatoday 
<nuvolari> I played around with seq24 and some of the synthysizers this past week
<superfly> nuvolari: I dunno... when I bought it back in 2003 or so, I got the Producer Edition for around R2000
<superfly> quite cheap compared to Reason, Cubase and the others out there
<mazal> Evening everyone
<Kerbero> Maiatoday: Brazens, queery is visiting 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<mazal> Goed dankie , raasie baie nie
<magespawn> hey mazal
<nuvolari> hey mazal 
<magespawn> nuvolari: i think there might be a setting in the billion to control the gateway
<maiatoday> Say hi to Queery I was going to be there but family decided to visit
<magespawn> Kerbero 
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<magespawn> log them in anyway
<theblazehen> I am Jeandre Henderson
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<mazal> Maaz I am Wikus van Dyk
<Maaz> mazal: Sure
<theblazehen> Maaz: I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Yessir
<nuvolari> magespawn: the billion doesn't seem to take the settings when I apply them :-/ it's a mission
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> I'll try later
<nuvolari> Welcome everyone
<Kerbero> Maaz: I am jp Meijers 
<Maaz> Kerbero: Alrighty
<magtie> Maaz: I am Magda Smith
<Maaz> magtie: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<magespawn> Telkom Billion nuvolari?
<nuvolari> thank you maiatoday for being around tonight :>
<SmilyBorg> maaz: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Done
<nuvolari> magespawn: MWeb
<nuvolari> but I guess they are the same
<magespawn> lets chat later
<Cantide> Maaz: I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Righto
<nuvolari> cool
<maiatoday> Kilos who is chair
<nuvolari> Ok, who still needs an introduction?
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> nuvolari, maiatoday 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you here?
 * nuvolari het skaafwerk nodig, die stoel het splinters :P
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<nuvolari> which is actually done...
<nuvolari> sorry, I was asleep :P
<Kilos> hehe
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass 
<Maaz> maiatoday: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review Previous Minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review Previous Minutes
<nuvolari> Ok, link for the previous minutes: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.txt
<nuvolari> I'm quickly going to scan through it. Please feel welcome to bring up points of interest from the past meeting if you have the urge to do so
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hi, I'm here
<Kilos> ah good ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> tell the bot who you are
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> We have a good attendance tonight, even though it's a quiet time (people spending time with loved ones etc.)
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Righto
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<nuvolari> hmm, think I forgot to say hi SmilyBorg :) Hello
<superfly> nuvolari: I'm not spending time with my loved ones, I just have the family around today
<SmilyBorg> hi nuvolari
<maiatoday> I have no comments on the minutes,. 
<nuvolari> in the meantime, was there any new IRC-faces around this month?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but none here now
<nuvolari> ok, done scanning, I don't have any comments either
<nuvolari> I think we are doing good generally speaking 
<nuvolari> I'll give it a minute or 2 more
<Cantide> i missed the last meeting :'(
<nuvolari> aw :-/ Well, you can always make up tonight Cantide :)
<Cantide> but after scanning it, there is nothing from it that i wish to discuss :p
<Cantide> nuvolari, I hope i can :)
<nuvolari> moving on...
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Administrativia and Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia and Announcements
<nuvolari> I think the most important announcement is tomorrows LoCo Re-Approval meeting
<nuvolari> but I added it as an item under events
<magespawn> Where and when is the meeting taking place?
<nuvolari> so we might keep it off until then
<magespawn> okay 
<nuvolari> trying to find the exact channel quick
<Kilos> we meet here around 19.30 and join there before 20.00
<Cantide> when, tomorrow?
<Kilos> ya
<Cantide> cool, i should be around
<Kilos> maiatoday, channel for reapp?
<Kilos> ubuntu-meeting?
<superfly> No, it is 20:00 UTC, which makes it 22:00 for us
<superfly> IIRC
<maiatoday> #ubuntu-meeting I think
<Kilos> oh my
<Cantide> ouch, that's after my bedtime :p
 * inetpro stepping into the room
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<nuvolari> "Tuesday 18th December 2012, 20:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net. I have put us on the agenda."
<maiatoday> Yes 22:00
<inetpro> sorry for being late
<nuvolari> welcome inetpro 
<inetpro> again
<nuvolari> quoted maiatoday there
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<maiatoday> My cut and paste us slow I am on the tablet
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<nuvolari> who's running the mailing list?
<nuvolari> or has access to the info
<Kilos> peeps can take an early nap and come back for the meeting
<nuvolari> that I don't know, and we need some of that numbers for the stats
<maiatoday> I will work on the wiki page tomorrow morning some more
<maiatoday> I will add the photos I collected
<nuvolari> maiatoday: I took a look at the wiki page and I think it looks good, thanks!
<nuvolari> The only section bugging me is the stats section, it's kind of repeating the online activities section, not?
<maiatoday> It needs a few touch ups and then I think it should be ok
<inetpro> nuvolari: as far as I am aware drubin_ still has access to the mailing list details
<maiatoday> We had a stats section last time but we are missing something stats
<nuvolari> inetpro: thanks, I'll mail him to find out about that
<maiatoday> Last time we had graphs of irc activity 
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed nuvolari to find out about mailing list stats from drubin_ 
<Maaz> Agreed: nuvolari to find out about mailing list stats from drubin_
<maiatoday> If we don't have useful stats by tomorrow we could take that section out
<inetpro> maiatoday: we tried getting some irc stats 
<maiatoday> Ok
<inetpro> sadly the page which gave stats last time around stopped doing it some time I think in 2010 or 2011
<nuvolari> meh :-/
<maiatoday> I don't think it's that serious if we don't have stats
<Cantide> should someone be tasked with running a bot that collects stats?
<nuvolari> yeah, they can take our word for it :P we were quite active this year
<inetpro> superfly and myself tried something but it ended up not being so simple as expected
<mazal> I think the most important one is the number of active members in the community
<inetpro> problem is to find the time
<maiatoday> If the wiki page is pretty decent and a fair amount of us go to the  meeting we should be ok
<superfly> I have something that is workable (And I'm working on at the moment)
<maiatoday> Also once I add the slide show it will help too
<nuvolari> ooh :> slides
<superfly> it is not 100% accurate, but it should be good enough to give people a feel for how active the channel is on average
<maiatoday> That's fine
<inetpro> superfly: good news!
<magespawn> okay ?
<nuvolari> thank you superfly, greatly appreciated!
<inetpro> thanks for your efforts
<maiatoday> Just a 
<nuvolari> a
<inetpro> a?
<nuvolari> a!
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> :P
<maiatoday> Picasa album I'll see if I can make it work on the wiki
<Kilos> ty maiatoday 
<magespawn> that will be cool to see
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<maiatoday> Bleargh tablet auto correct 
<maiatoday> It's the same one that is on my last Blogger post 
<magespawn> link?
<nuvolari> ok, I'm moving the reapproval items to administrativia
<nuvolari> https://picasaweb.google.com/109121642496019706308/UbuntuZa2010To2012?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<nuvolari> think it's that one
<nuvolari> went straight to google+ for me
<nuvolari> *redirected
<SmilyBorg> picasa has basicly been rolled into g+now
<nuvolari> maiatoday: can I add al link to the google+ event for the meeting we had in durbs?
<maiatoday> Sure
 * Cantide missed the meeting in Durban, too :'(
<nuvolari> https://plus.google.com/events/c142k82osntadrdi5nf5bi7mj4g?banner=pwa
<Kilos> hi smile welcome to our meeting
<nuvolari> welcome smile :)
<SmilyBorg> :-) that was a fun event
<smile> hi :)
<maiatoday> Pu
<inetpro> nuvolari: what else is there to discuss about tomorrow?
<smile> :p
<maiatoday> Add links to the wiki
<nuvolari> ditto! It's been nice to get out to mingle with geeks in the area
<nuvolari> inetpro: I don't think there is much more for tomorroww
<nuvolari> I'm pretty excited for tomorrow's reapproval meeting
<maiatoday> Or in here then I'll pick them up from the minutes and add tgem
<smile> thanks nuvolari 
<smile> :D
<smile> french did to well :)
<smile> * go
<inetpro> nuvolari: in that case I just want us to focus for a minute on our website, that is if superfly is ready to discuss it
<superfly> I guess
<inetpro> perhaps we can move the item to our next meeting
<superfly> what's up?
<nuvolari> ok right, we can do that
<inetpro> superfly: we where discussing having just a plain static site
<nuvolari> inetpro: your decision
<inetpro> were*
<inetpro> so the meeting has to decide whether we keep things as is or whether we simplify it
<smile> Kilos: thanks I'll not disturb your meeting
<inetpro> not a lot of things that are changing on the website at the moment
<Kilos> you may join in smile just give your name to maaz
<smile> Maaz: I am smile
<Maaz> smile: Righto
<smile> Maaz: smile
<Maaz> smile: smile is showing you some love
<inetpro> anyone is welcome to share their point of view
<Kilos> no man true name
<smile> Maaz: geoffrey
<Maaz> smile: Huh?
<smile> :o
<smile> I don't get it :|
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> I am Name
<smile> Maaz: I am Geoffrey
<Maaz> smile: Okay
<smile> jaay :)
<Cantide> whew '<
<smile> sorry for the "flood"
<nuvolari> I don't have any comments on the website
<smile> I do have some :)
<Cantide> what website are we discussing? link?
<nuvolari> anyone want to add something? 
<smile> static is always faster :)
<nuvolari> I think to simplify it would help ya
<inetpro> http://ubuntu-za.org/
<smile> but more difficult to edit :|
<magespawn> what is the benefit of static inetpro?
<Cantide> aah, of course
<nuvolari> but it's good as is, not?
<inetpro> superfly: you are hosting?
<smile> yeah, some design tweaks maybe :)
<mazal> I had an idea for the website
<inetpro> mazal: an idea?
<mazal> How about a little "bio" area where members can just give their short history of how they started with ubuntu and their experiences etc
<inetpro> mazal: we can have that on the ubuntu wiki
<superfly> mazal: the problem with the web site is that no one has the time to maintain it.
<superfly> inetpro: no, CLUG hosts it
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro remembers now
<magespawn> superfly maybe a team to do it?
<magespawn> or group
<superfly> magespawn: doesn't work, already did that
<magespawn> i can do basic stuff
<smile> superfly: what is CLUG? :)
<smile> a hosting company?
<magespawn> oh okay
<superfly> Maaz: google for CLUG
<Maaz> superfly: "Urban Dictionary: clug" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=clug :: "Clug" http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Main_Page :: "CLUG | All Linux, All the Time" http://www.clug.org/ :: "Edward Clug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Clug :: "Welcome to Canberra Linux Users Group" http://clug.org.au/ :: "CLUG Home |
<Maaz> Canberra LEGO® User Group - Adult LEGO Fans ..." http://www.clug.com.au/ :: "Clemson Linux…
<nuvolari> lol
<magespawn> the second one smile
 * inetpro love Lego
<inetpro> loves*
<smile> okay, cool! :)
<SmilyBorg> I would start a lego user group but got too many things on my plate as it is
<magespawn> superfly as long as the changes are not too hectic i should be able to manage it
<nuvolari> Can we agree that this will be discussed in more detail?
<magespawn> superfly in drupal?
<superfly> magespawn: yes
<magespawn> would be a good learning curve
<superfly> *IF* we continue with Drupal, we will also need to upgrade to D7
<inetpro> but we need more than just one person
<magespawn> ahh well i am fairly easy
<nuvolari> ok, we might need to move on if we wish to cover everything in time. We can add this to the following meeting's agenda too?
<Cantide> I have some experience with PHP
<Cantide> I may lend a hand when i have time
<inetpro> ok superfly, do we agree to keep as is and try get more people involved?
<magespawn> +1
<inetpro> then we discuss again at next meeting?
<nuvolari> +1
<superfly> we can do that
<superfly> I'd like us to look at the purpose of the web site
<inetpro> +1
<superfly> Cantide: learn some Python
 * Cantide dies
<superfly> Cantide: leave PHP for the script kiddies and the wannabes
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> nuvolari: next topic?
<Cantide> Pythons are dangerous >_>
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Discuss future of the website by involving more help and re-thinking the purpose of the website.
<Maaz> Agreed: Discuss future of the website by involving more help and re-thinking the purpose of the website
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Ubuntu+1 status and feedback
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu+1 status and feedback
<superfly> inetpro or magespawn: are you going to run with that?
<inetpro> superfly: I will follow up again in the evenings, and will try help where I can
 * superfly has family to deal with now
<smile> superfly: :(
<magespawn> with the website superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: yes
<nuvolari> i've seen some more complains this last couple of weeks on the mailing list on the latest ubuntu release
 * inetpro will discuss with magespawn and others and when superfly has time he will chime in
<magespawn> sure i can commit sometime to it
<nuvolari> I don't know how much of that is caused by user error though :P
<superfly> nuvolari: in most cases, user error I think
<superfly> also, people thinking that a reinstall will fix stuff when 99% of cases it won't
<nuvolari> As for 12.10, I'm still running 12.04 so I can't comment. However, I did upgrade my brother's netbook to have an ubuntu  dualboot with 12.10
<Cantide> nuvolari, I had trouble and went back to 12.04; but then again, i did an upgrade and not a clean install, and on top of that i had some hardware trouble at the same time, so I can't make a fair judgement
<mazal> I did use 12.10 and it was very buggy and very slow
<smile> mazal: I have the same experience.
<nuvolari> In general it seems that we have mixed experiences, both great and less great
<Cantide> all in all, i felt that webapps were not as useful as i thought they'd be, and there wasn't much else new there that would bring me back to 12.10 instead of just waiting for the next version
 * nlsthzn pops in and says, "alo"
<smile> yeah.. I expected the alpha releases/beta releases to be buggy (they were)
<nuvolari> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<smile> but the stable releases were still buggy
<smile> which is a shame
<Cantide> hey nlsthzn :)
<maiatoday> My web apps crash alot
<Kilos> tell maaz who you are nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> ah meeting still ongoing
<Kilos> yip
<nlsthzn> Maaz: my name is Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> lol i am
<nuvolari> well, I guess you can't blame them that much, as the LTS versions will be around much longer now
<Cantide> my web apps used a lot of memory and weren't really helpful because i had to have the web pages open anyway -.-v
<inetpro> nlsthzn: please sign the register
<inetpro> ai
<nlsthzn> did I do it wrong again
<SmilyBorg> the llvmpipe thing has made a world of difference to me, but had a nasty issue in lightdm the other day that wouldnt let me change between windoww managers/desktop environments
<nuvolari> I suspect they will not focus on it to have the releaces in between spotless
<Kilos> nlsthzn, maaz i am 
 * inetpro 's connection is lagging
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
 * nuvolari googles llvmpipe
<Cantide> nuvolari, all releases should be spotless - what if it's a new users first experience with Ubuntu
<mazal> I agree with Cantide 
<SmilyBorg> true
<mazal> What's the point of having a release every 6 months , but it feels like a beta
<nuvolari> I guess you're right :-/
<tumbleweed> we aim to have all releases be high quality
<mazal> Then rather release once a year a proper stable one
<tumbleweed> LTS releases get special polish because they have to be supported for longer
<tumbleweed> but all releases should be fit for use
<magespawn> i usually stay on the lts
<mazal> I feel they don't give themselves enough time on each release
<magespawn> LTS
<nuvolari> I'm one of the lucky ones, I did not have many issues lately
<Cantide> i usually skip a release
<nuvolari> ok, time is chasing us :-/
<Cantide> i had a lot of freezing on 12.10, but i'm not sure if that was caused by faulty hardware or not
<tumbleweed> I don't think more time would help. More time spent on polish rather than features, wouldl, though
<Cantide> tumbleweed, agreed
<Cantide> nuvolari, yes :/
 * nlsthzn wonders what the topic is?
<nuvolari> Maaz: current topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> argh :-/
<magespawn> lol
<mazal> lol
<nlsthzn> ah blink...
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> it seems we went a bit off topic :D oops!
<nuvolari> Ubuntu+1 status and feedback <-- nlsthzn 
<mazal> It is Ubuntu +1
<mazal> snap
<nuvolari> moving on...
<mazal> What is Ubuntu +1 btw ?
<nlsthzn> RR
<Cantide> i wanted to ask the same thing
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nlsthzn> 13.04
<Cantide> aha
<nlsthzn> 12.10 + 1 = 13.04
<maiatoday> I need to go now thanks all,  I sort the wiki page for the re-approval and see you at the meeting tomorrow 
<Kilos> ty maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> maiatoday: good night
<Cantide> thanks maiatoday 
<Cantide> see ya
<Kilos> for everything
<maiatoday> :) 
<nuvolari> ok maiatoday, thanks for popping in
<mazal> Ok so just for info's sake , it's 10pm tomorrow ?
<Kilos> see you morrow night
<maiatoday> Yes
<nuvolari> mazal: affirmative
<mazal> sjoe
<nuvolari> in #ubuntu-meeting
 * nlsthzn does the math... midnight in the UAE :'(
<Kilos> eek nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> aw :-/
<nlsthzn> no worries, will be there
<Kilos> ty
<nlsthzn> back on topic... tomorrow is an important event :p
 * Kilos agrees
<nuvolari> yeah, but we covered most of tomorrow earlier
<nuvolari> I'm confident that it will go well
<mazal> How many you need ?
<nuvolari> community participation was good the past year
<nuvolari> mazal: how many of what?
<mazal> Members to join the meeting tomorrow 
 * SmilyBorg adds tomorrow's meeting to her calendar
<nuvolari> well, as many as we can get
<SmilyBorg> can't promise anything, but will attend if I can
<nuvolari> we need pom-poms to cheer us on too
<Cantide> me, too
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> nuvolari, I'll try to be here too
<nuvolari> ok great
<mazal> Weather permitting
<nuvolari> is there any other events this holidays?
<nuvolari> *are
<nuvolari> we discussed some things for next year in the Durban area
<nuvolari> LPI get-togethers
 * SmilyBorg nods
<nuvolari> and a DLUG meeting in January/February
<Cantide> I missed those discussions 'o'
<Cantide> where could i get the log?
<nuvolari> Cantide: did you attend the last get-together?
<Cantide> no :/
<nuvolari> Cantide: we discussed it at the DLUG year-end
<Cantide> I was working
<nuvolari> meh :-/
<Cantide> okay, no worry, i will keep an eye out here for info as things happen
<SmilyBorg> the DBN-LUG is kinda quite most of the time but things are warming up. we've managed to have events about every 6 weeks lately
<nuvolari> I had a look through my mail today, the first Ubuntu Hour we had in durbs was Dec 2010 I think
<Vince-0> SUUP!
<nuvolari> and not that frequent after that
<nuvolari> yo Vince-0!
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> *jamming games
<SmilyBorg> the meetings might not be the conventional sort with a dedicated speaker or anything, more social geek out and show and tell sessions
<nuvolari> you have a last-minute opportunity to id to maaz for the meeting
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 youre late
<Vince-0> ow soz
<Kilos> Vince-0, type maaz I am Nmae
<nuvolari> Vince-0: I was talking to you :P
<Kilos> Name
<nuvolari> moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * Kilos says nuvolari 
 * Cantide agrees
<Vince-0> maaz I am Vince-0
<Maaz> Vince-0: Sure
<magespawn> nuvolari: +1
<nuvolari> I'm available for the next meeting if you're okay with that
<inetpro> sorry
 * inetpro got distracted by a phone call
<nuvolari> ook... amazon geek dinner in January :>
<Kilos> np inetpro life happens
<nuvolari> ok cool
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed chairperson for next meeting: nuvolari 
<Maaz> Agreed: chairperson for next meeting: nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<nuvolari> Right, the next meeting will be on the 21st of January 2013
<Kilos> thanks nuvolari and all attendees
<nuvolari> Thank you everyone for attending.
<nlsthzn> thanks all , and hope to see many tomorrow night again!!
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<nuvolari> This meeting was quite important IMO and we did a good job
<Kilos> yqa
<Kilos> ya as well
<nuvolari> So see you guys and ladies tomorrow evening
<nuvolari> (those that can make it)
<nuvolari> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> night nuvolari sleep tight
 * nlsthzn will still be around a bit... thinking of trying out a spherical cow >.>
<nuvolari> Thanks for a great year everyone, our LoCo made it a great year :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-12-17-17-30-59.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-12-17-17-30-59.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-12-17-17-30-59.html
<Kilos> thanks all night from me too
<mazal> Nag oom
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<magespawn> night Kilos
<Cantide> night Kilos :)
<nuvolari> ok, I'm out, family waiting :P
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<nuvolari> night everyone, oom Kilos, magespawn, mazal, Cantide 
<magespawn> cheers nuvolari
 * inetpro back again after a very flaky 8ta connection
<Cantide> good night '-'//
<inetpro> good night Cantide
<SmilyBorg> night all. I had better get some sleep since I still have 3 more days of work left
<magespawn> night all
<magespawn> i am not going just to be clear
<inetpro> nuvolari: just for the record, my thoughts on the Ubuntu+1 topic was to get feedback from others involved with Ubuntu development or testing
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<magespawn> superfly do you have a deb for the Quassel2go? seems to have removed from most places on the net
<superfly> magespawn: I'll look around
<magespawn> cool ty
<inetpro> as far as I understand Ubuntu+1 is the next release, which would be 13.04
<superfly> might even still have it on my phone...
<superfly> which is downstairs... *sigh*
<magespawn> no worries
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro thought magespawn is leaving
<magespawn> not yet, bit like a bad cold
<superfly> magespawn: http://www.jabawok.net/uploads/quassel2go_0.8-pre5_armel.deb
<magespawn> cool
<superfly> download, copy to device via USB, use file manager to find deb, open it to install it
<magespawn> cool ty superfly
<magespawn> got
<magespawn> it
 * inetpro crashing early tonight
<inetpro> good night all
<magespawn> night inetpro
<smile> good night inetpro 
<magespawn> Hey superfly am on the phone, ty.
<superfly> magespawn: w00t!
<magespawn> Ooo lots of pretty colours
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, pretty awesome to have a Quassel client on your phone, eh?
<magespawn> Very cool.
<magespawn> I still think this phone is the most awesome piece of engineering around even now
<smile> good night! :p
<magespawn> Night smile
<smile> thanks :)
<superfly> magespawn: I agree
<superfly> I have decided to stick with it and give mrs_fly a new phone, and she'll probably get a droid
<Squirm> evening
<magespawn> Maybe go and buy a whole load of new ones keep them in the boxs till you need them
<magespawn> Hey Squirm
<magespawn> Boxes even
<magespawn> brand new only R4000.00
<nuvolari> wtf :-/
<nuvolari> something is wrong with .tar.gz
<nuvolari> it only transfers the first 2mb then freezes
<Squirm> something is wrong with your gunzip :P
<Squirm> gzip
<nuvolari> er, it's before I have the complete file
<nuvolari> wget/curl
<nuvolari> when I bzip2 the file, it transfer without error
<magespawn> superfly do you read snargawok?
<superfly> magespawn: can't say I even know what that is
<magespawn> the blog at www.jabawok,net
<magespawn> the blog at www.jabawok.net
<Squirm> so a client brought in a laptop today. It doesn't power off unless you hold down the off button. Ok, it turns off, but it turns itself back on. It's like the power option is set to 'always on', but it isn't. there is no such option in the BIOS and I've reset the BIOS to factory defaults. It stays off if you hold down the off button, or disconnect the battery and AC and connect them again. It's a Toshiba Satellite. I know this is a linux channel, 
<Squirm> but anyone had this problem before?
<magespawn> no thats a good one Squirm
<magespawn> we also chat about other things in ##kilos, just to help keep this channel on topic
<Squirm> and for the life of me I can't find anything on google. everyone talks about them not turning off or not turning on. this turns off and on perfectly. but as it turns off it turns back on
<magespawn> not a faulty switch?
<nuvolari> oh come on :-/ I feel like throwing my laptop against a wall or something
<Squirm> I thought it could be. but if I disconnect all power source and connect it back. it stays off. or if I hold down the power button it stays off
<nuvolari> why can't flash be packaged like all the other apps?
<superfly> nuvolari: what do you need flash for?
<magespawn> process of elimination Squirm
<Squirm> nuvolari: apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Squirm> ?
<nuvolari> er... how many times did you install flash Squirm ? :P
<nuvolari> it downloads a .tar.gz file
<Squirm> I never
<Squirm> came with mint
<Squirm> magespawn: yep
<nuvolari> superfly: well, the sites that still have flash plugins here and there
<nuvolari> the nonsense is that every freaking time it downloads to a new tmpXYZ.gz file :-/
<magespawn> depressing quite a few
<nuvolari> I don't know how to intercept that download
<superfly> nuvolari: download the official tar.gz from their site?
<nuvolari> this is absurd
<nuvolari> my install is now broken
<nuvolari> nothing I do would fix this flash mess
<nuvolari> success!!
<magespawn> cool nuvolari
<nuvolari> now, on to the router *sigh*
 * nuvolari maintains radiosilence
<magespawn> routers are simple compared to flash
<magespawn> a lot of the billions that i have worked on have a problem when you try to apply any setting changes
<magespawn> good night all
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos You're a bigmouth. You contribute about 48% of the chatter in here.
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-18
<magespawn> Morning all.
<barrydk> Goodmorning everyone
<magespawn> Morning barrydk
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen>   Hi.
<theblazehen> Anyone mind if I let SeeBorg talk ?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> they will complain
<theblazehen> ok.
<theblazehen> maybe put him in another channel :)
<Kilos> :-)
<theblazehen> any ideas ?
<Kilos> you want to just test it?
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> theblazehen, find one without a bot
<Kilos> or temp to my channel
<Kilos> but not much chat there
<theblazehen> ok I have a list of other channelt though
<Kilos> always check first if they have a bot
<theblazehen> why?
<Kilos> lol some of the peeps with bots in a channel already dont want others as well
<theblazehen> I dont care if they ban me ...
<Kilos> aw
<theblazehen>  /join #bots now
<theblazehen> it funny
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Squirm> it's nice being able to wake up late :)
<Kilos> hehe hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<magespawn> Hey Squirm, a change is as good as a rest.
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<magespawn> Morning jrgns
<jrgns> morning magespawn
<Squirm> magespawn: to an extent
<Kilos> hi symbolsi 
<symbolsi> hi kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<symbolsi> thanks kilos
<magespawn> Squirm that is true.
<mazal> Morning everyone
<magespawn> Hey mazal
<mazal> hmm , kernel update I see
<mazal> wbb , gotta reboot
<Kilos> hi mazsup
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Sorry" 2 hours, 5 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos 
<mazal> Btw , I saw yesterday my Ubuntu still deletes files out of the apt cache , so that setting doesn't work
<mazal> Last week had 370 odd files
<mazal> Now only 270 odd
<Kilos> eeek
<mazal> Have you checked yours yet ?
<Kilos> are you using apt-get clean or autoclean
<Kilos> they delete them
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> then i dunno
<Kilos> rsync them after an upgrade to somewhere else
<mazal> Fortunately I do seperate archive backups once a week on a seperate backup drive
<mazal> So they "should" stack up there
<Kilos> then rsync them back before running update next time
<Kilos> that too ya
<mazal> It's anyway only in a VERY VERY worse case scenario cos I make my own iso mos that I use for re-install and that has everything in it already
<mazal> So it will only be neccesary if that iso fails for some reason
<Kilos> ah
 * mazal checks his to-do list and see he has plenty of work tonight :P
<mazal> grrrr
<mazal> Can someone help me with an easy command that I can't get right
<mazal> What switch must you add to the ls command that it shows the total number of files
<Kilos> ls -la
<Kilos> i hope
<mazal> nope a don't work
<mazal> Going through the man page but can't find it
<Kilos> you see nothing from that command?
<mazal> I see the files , but I want it to tell me how many files it is
<mazal> I want to know the total number of files in a said directory
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> I use ls -lh which shows everything but not the number of files
<mazal> Maaz google show number of files in cli
<Maaz> mazal: "command line - Find number of files in folder and sub folders? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/34099/find-number-of-files-in-folder-and-sub-folders :: "Command Line File Count [Archive] - The macosxhints Forums" http://hintsforums.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-23074.html :: "Short command line tips" http://www.robvanderwoude.com/shorts.php ::
<Maaz> "Command Line Basics: Count Files | Tux Tweaks" http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/01/command-line-…
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos 
<mazal> Ahh , tree works nice :)
<nlsthzn> xmas tree?
<Kilos> lava
<nlsthzn> lava tree
<nlsthzn> that is new
<Kilos> toilet man
 * nlsthzn feels like he is missing something.. more than usual
<Kilos> lol correct spelling is lavatory
<Kilos> way peeps speak it sounds like lavatree
<nlsthzn> oh haha... ok
<mazal> no , the app called tree
<mazal> Tells me how many files in the current folder
<nlsthzn> :)
<zeref> hmmmm
<mazal> Although piping ls -lh to wc -l also works
<inetpro> mazal: find /folder -type f | wc -l
<mazal> Thanx inetpro 
<mazal> Check out this one as well : tree -phugL 1
<inetpro> eish
<mazal> or just tree -L 1 if only a summary is needed
<inetpro> mazal: way to much info for answering your basic question
<mazal> Yeah I found the wc -l , but then started playing with tree as well
<mazal> Gives a little more info , even just on summary
<mazal> Bye for now all
<mazal> Gotta go see specialist
<magespawn> Afternoon all
<theblazehen> hi
<barrydk> Buy all going home now, looks like a storm coming from Joburg side
<maiatoday> I went in to the wiki page for the re-approval. It looks great. Thanks everyone who added edits and testimonials. 
<maiatoday> I'll see everyone tonight. 
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<magespawn> Hey kbmonkey
<magespawn> Later all see at the meeting
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn. 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey hows ya
<Cantide> i might not make the meeting ;_;
<Kilos> aw why
<Cantide> didn't sleep last night
<Kilos> ugly word might
<kbmonkey> fine Kilos hows you?
<Cantide> and feeling very sick today
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> ok ty
<Cantide> so i will stay up and see how i feel
<Cantide> if i feel too tired, i'm off to bed :p
<kbmonkey> hope you feel better Cantide 
<Kilos> nap now with alarm set
<Cantide> thanks .-.
<Kilos> Cantide, drink lotsa coffee
<Cantide> Kilos, that's an idea, but i'm not very good at napping
<kbmonkey> Kilos is the team review held in this chan?
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> you sicker?
<Cantide> my stomach is on fire, not drinking coffee today :p
<Kilos> nope kbmonkey on #ubuntu-meeting i think
<kbmonkey> must have been some public holiday, Cantide :}
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> wassup tummy Cantide ?
<Kilos> you been drinking petrol?
<Cantide> ahhahaha
<Cantide> nah, i think i ate too much spicy food .-.
<Cantide> and not being able to sleep last night didn't help either .-.
<Kilos> milk, bycarb rennies
<kbmonkey> lol
<Cantide> lol
<kbmonkey> i find the potassium in bananas help
<Cantide> brb water
<Kilos> ya nanas are good food
<kbmonkey> is the meet at 19h30?
<Kilos> 2200 kbmonkey 
<Kilos> late but what can we do
<Kilos> i mailed the lists just now as well
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<Kilos> hope i got it all right
<kbmonkey> well that gives time to update my cv
<Kilos> you job hunting again?
<kbmonkey> yes before this one ends
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> yup yup
<Kilos> i dont understand some of the lists peeps not wanting to use irc. ubuntu was built on irc
<nlsthzn> not everyone is a developer and or cares for IRC
<Kilos> but they dont mind getting free cd's
<kbmonkey> some of them are probably flooded by other social networks to worry about irc
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ;P
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu is not aiming for the people that like to wait until 10 at night and use IRC to have a "meeting"
<nlsthzn> just saying
 * nlsthzn goes and eats dinner now... kthxbai
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> that reminds me of something
<kbmonkey> back when before cellphones were everywhere, we had to organize to do stuff in advance. 
<Kilos> yeah by snail mail
<Kilos> or fone calls
<kbmonkey> and if plans failed, you had to either wait around or find a payphone. ha ha
<Cantide> I experienced that in Korea haha - my cellphone could barely pick up wireless there, so i was restricted to email and pay phones
<Cantide> moral of story: don't get the cheapest android phone and expect it to work well
<Kilos> did expensive fones work?
<Cantide> i bet they do
<Kilos> no man
<Cantide> my phone has really bad wifi range
<Kilos> wireless is wireless
<Cantide> but the range..
<Kilos> you were inna bad area
<Cantide> i had to virtually sit on top of a router haha
<Cantide> in many areas
<kbmonkey> wireless is wireless? try tell that to apple ;)
<Cantide> hahaa
<Kilos> oh do they come with stronger transmitters/receivers
<Cantide> apple like to create their own propriety junk
<Cantide> no thanks :p
<kbmonkey> their one model had bad signal. their solution: hold the phone a certain way.
<kbmonkey> no thanks!
<Cantide> haha, i remember that :D
<Cantide> iPhone 4 maybe >.<
<kbmonkey> iPay
<Cantide> iPoop
<Kilos> im sure its the signal from their towers thats bad
<Cantide> no, it was a specific model of phone
<Cantide> that had a design flaw
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> anyway, their products are overpriced and 'trendy'
<Cantide> not for me :
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> besides, Android is awesome '-';;;
<kbmonkey> indeed.
<charl_> good evening
<Cantide> hey charl_ '-'
<charl_> hi Cantide :)
<charl_> how's it going
<Cantide> okay! just feeling a little under the weather
<Cantide> what about you?
<charl_> good
<charl_> tomorrow second-last day of work left for this year
<charl_> from friday i have holiday until the 2nd january
<Cantide> wow :)
<Cantide> i used up all my leave already :'(
<Cantide> December is our busiest time :-S
<Cantide> are you planning to travel at all?
<charl_> i did a pretty poor attempt of taking up leave this year
<charl_> yeah i might go to switzerland or somewhere in germany
<Cantide> nice :)
<charl_> but i haven't decided yet, a colleague of mine is an expert on switzerland so i want to ask him tomorrow
<Cantide> I want to go to Germany someday .-.
<charl_> but most likely i will just end up going somewhere in germay
<charl_> *germany
<charl_> it's a nice country, i try to spend some of my free time there
<charl_> i live very close to the border so it's about a 20 mins on the train
<charl_> but i will probably travel a bit further in now
<charl_> i like it that you can order a potato as a dish :) that's not something you can do in most countries
<charl_> hi zeref 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty
<Banlam> charl are you in france?
<charl_> Banlam: nope NL
<Banlam> ah k, up north
<charl_> even though i am part french i don't speak a word of french :)
<Banlam> heh
<Cantide> charl_, you are so close!! 20 minutes?! you could just go over whenever you feel like it!
<Banlam> had a friend from belgium
<Banlam> spoke english and dutch fluently
<Banlam> his french was pretty good
<Kilos> i was part french too. bled it out first time i cut my finger
<Banlam> and german wasn't too sabby either
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<charl_> Kilos: good one!
<Banlam> hey kilos
<charl_> Banlam: speaking multiple languages is normal if you live in europe :)
<Banlam> charl, not always
<Banlam> i found in germany
<Banlam> lots of people speak only german
<Banlam> with some english
<Cantide> Kilos :D :D
<charl_> that is actually quite true but the german-speaking world would be an exception
<Banlam> :P
<charl_> i live in a small country so that's different ;)
<Banlam> sure
<charl_> problem with living in a small country is that you need to speak the languages of the countries around you
<charl_> even if you don't speak them well, you need to understand / speak some basics
<charl_> in belgium, northern belgium speaks a dialect of dutch (not proper dutch mind you haha)
<Cantide> i wish i could speak more languages .-.
<charl_> southern belgium speaks french and eastern belgium speaks german
<Banlam> i wish i could speak more languages too
<charl_> switzerland is part german and part french with some other minority languages
<Kilos> dont most peeps learn english as secong language
<Kilos> second
<Banlam> yes
<Banlam> but they use it during school
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> and then don't really get another opportunity to use it
<Banlam> day to day, germans only have to speak german
<charl_> lol except for on the internet
<charl_> ;)
<Banlam> :P
<charl_> if you can't read english on the internet it's limiting
<Banlam> chrome + auto translate :P
<charl_> but reading and writing / speaking a language is something very different
<charl_> yeah but that translation feature is a hit and miss
<charl_> i use it myself sometimes
<Banlam> yeah, for sure
<charl_> sometimes it works surprisingly well and other times it screws up
<Banlam> it helps if you know some of the language
<charl_> very true
<Banlam> and you can put things in context
<charl_> if you only need to look up some words
<Banlam> and figure out the actual meaning
<charl_> problem is a lot of words are very context specific
<charl_> and then you have certain sayings and expressions
<charl_> so it makes translating without a thorough understanding of the language pretty hard
<charl_> but usually you don't need to fuss about the details if you are just reading it
<charl_> and mostly you can "fill in the blanks" by looking at the context
<charl_> even though my german is far from perfect i can figure out what people mean by thinking about similar words and context
<charl_> and that's an opportunity to learn as well of course
<Banlam> ja
<charl_> ok i'm off to do dinner bbl
<kbmonkey> same here, going to snack before its too late
 * nlsthzn fires up Steam on Ubuntu and is going to play some TF2 until the meeting starts... 
<smile> hi :p
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> ooh nice and full now :) good dinner
<smile> hi charl_ :D
<theblazehen-phon> hi
<smile> hi theblazehen & maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi smile, theblazehen-phon
<smile> maiatoday: how are you? :)
<maiatoday> I'm ok
<smile> :D
<theblazehen> hi smile
<smile> hi theblazehen:p
<theblazehen> lol not paying much attention
<nlsthzn> so... all systems go for the meeting, or are there still some issues that need attention/
<nlsthzn> ?
<smile> theblazehen: me neither :p
<theblazehen> Yeah... Minetest is a awesome game
 * nlsthzn tried it yesterday... still prefer the original
<theblazehen> yeah. Not on a netbook though
<theblazehen> Minetest with minimum graphics gives me max 13 FPS
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> hi inetpro evening all
<Kilos> was quite a storm we had
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm, was it windy?
<inetpro> or thunder and lightning?
 * inetpro didn't even notice
<Kilos> ya heavy and thunder lots and 20mm in 30 mins
<Kilos> the sunshine
 * inetpro was way to busy again
<Kilos> hehe you were inna office
<inetpro> yebo yes
<inetpro> just noticed some wet roads when I drove home
<inetpro> then again, I did realise that it was raining earlier
<inetpro> but didn't realise there was a big storm
<Kilos> power died three times here
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> played a bit with hdparm
<Kilos> very interesting
<Kilos> and smartd
<nlsthzn> good mornign all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: good morning sir
<inetpro> did you sleep well?
<nlsthzn> so we are rocking and ready for da meeting?
<Kilos> still 38 mins to meeting and eyes keep drooping
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> pffttt... not even 10 over there yet
<inetpro> let's hope that the authorities are ready for the meeting
<Kilos> arent you 2 hours ahead of us nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> oh over here
<Kilos> sorry
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lets hope inetpro 
<Kilos> hope its short and sweet
<inetpro> Kilos: you had enough sleep man
<Kilos> when?
<inetpro> you was gone all day
<Kilos> pc slept not me
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> wb magespawn_
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn_> evening guys
<magespawn_> i can't connect to my core
<Kilos> there we greeted them both
<Kilos> aw
<mazal> Evening everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hey theblazehen wake up
<magespawn_> hey mazal
<smile> see ya tomorrow :)
<smile> big hug nlsthzn , Kilos , magespawn, mazal :)
<smile> good night
<Kilos> you not staying for the meeting smile 
<inetpro> hmm
<magespawn_> night smile
<mazal> Bye smile :)
<nlsthzn> night smile 
<magespawn_> hhm inetpro
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> Kilos: :(
<smile> had to go :(
<inetpro> smile: lekker slaap
<smile> like now
<Kilos> ok
<smile> dankie inetpro :)
<Kilos> eek theres 192 peeps at the meeting channel
<smile> :o
<mazal> Sjoe
<mazal> Ek sal in die hoekie sit :P
<nlsthzn> lurkers
<Banlam> is the meeting not here?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> #ubuntu-meeting
<Banlam> ty
<Kilos> yw
<Banlam> "Ubuntu Membership Board Meeting
<Banlam> "
<Banlam> ?
<Banlam> that what we're there for
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> re-approval as a loco
<Kilos> we all loco anyway
<maiatoday>  hi all
<mazal> Hi maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> o/ Maaz 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<magespawn_> here is some info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<nlsthzn> \o maiatoday (and anyone else I may have missed)
<magespawn_> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines?action=show&redirect=LoCoCouncil%2FLoCoTeamReApproval
<maiatoday> hi nlsthzn
<magespawn_> o/ nlsthzn 
<magespawn_> hey maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi magespawn_
<nlsthzn> can I just say a thanks to all of you guys for being so awesome and all the amazing things you are doing in SA... perhaps one day I will be back then I can come and give you all a pat on the back in person :D
<Kilos> hehe
<maiatoday> the testimonials on our approval page are so awesome, thanks everyone :)
<mazal> yw :)
<mazal> I just looked at it myself
<magespawn_> cool so we going to do this thing then? no doubts?
<Kilos> of course
<nlsthzn> if the council shows
<magespawn_> awesome
<nlsthzn> but they should, even if they are very busy
 * nlsthzn had a meeting with them about a month ago, one of the loco members was on the beach on his laptop for the hangout... lekker by die see
<maiatoday> magespawn_ do you have doubts? 
<magespawn_> i might have to track them down of they don't
<magespawn_> not me no
<maiatoday> there are 2 agenda items for tonight for them 
<magespawn_> was looking at the other teams page but i do not read Spanish or Mexican or Portugese
<nlsthzn> well I see some of the loco lurking there so it seems to be all systems gogo
 * Kilos wonders who ubuntuMx is
<mazal> Mexico
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> handele handele ariba
 * mazal is hungry now :P
<Kilos> saw that some time back in clint eastwood movies
<nlsthzn> sounds like speedy Gonzales...
<Kilos> lol'
<maiatoday> their page is pretty
<magespawn_> maiatoday: i see they give out conference packs to loco teams that have a ubuntu booth at a conference
<magespawn_> are they still doing that?
<maiatoday> we have a table cloth and a banner
<Kilos> yeah they got lotsa spare time with all the siesta time
<nlsthzn> they notta speakinging da englishish 
<maiatoday> I dunno what else is in the conference pack
<magespawn_> brb
<magespawn_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<nlsthzn> ah, ok I see there application page, nicely done.
<magespawn_> looks like some nice stuff, especially for promoting 
 * inetpro wonders whether drubin, superfly and tumbleweed will make it to the meeting
<superfly> I'm around
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<inetpro> who else here has not said anything yet this evening
<inetpro> wb kbmonkey
<magespawn_> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro 
<kbmonkey> back :)
<maiatoday> magespawn_ we could try to get a conference pack but up to now we haven't needed it
<nlsthzn> hi kbmonkey :)
<nlsthzn> oh and hello superfly 
<magespawn_> ping lurkers
<inetpro> nuvolari: you have 10 minutes to wake up and get here
<magespawn_> maiatoday: if the need arises it would be nice
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi I'm here
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> o/ nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi kbmonkey!
<nuvolari> where were you last night? 
 * nuvolari taps foot
<nlsthzn> o/ nuvolari 
<inetpro> ah, slowly but surely the room is filling up
<Kilos> hey nuvolari 
<maiatoday> also with the banner and the table cloth, it is difficult to get it to whoever wants to use it. At the moment it is at UCT, I should track it down
<inetpro> wb nuvolari
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> good evening maiatoday, inetpro, kbmonkey, magespawn_, nuvolari, Maaz and anyone else present
 * nuvolari likes talking to himself
<kbmonkey> pings lurkers
<maiatoday> hi nuvolari
<mazal> Hi nuvolari , inetpro 
<nuvolari> hi mazal 
<inetpro> mazal: hi
<magespawn_> hey nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ok, so what's the MO for the meeting?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<magespawn_> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn_: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<magespawn_> Maaz. large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn_
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<nuvolari> now I'm stressing
<Kilos> dont
<inetpro> nuvolari: you join #ubuntu-meeting and keep quiet unless you are spoken to
<inetpro> or until
<nlsthzn> sounds boring can't we cheer and such?
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry, there aren't any more cups left
 * nuvolari gets excited like a little doggy and pees his pants
<inetpro> lol
<kbmonkey> heh
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn_> lol
<nlsthzn> that is one down :/
<inetpro> nuvolari: but I'm only joking, I'm sure they won't mind if you speak up
<magespawn_> okay then
<nuvolari> #ubuntu-meeting is extremely quiet...
<mazal> indeed
<magespawn_> 6 minutes
<maiatoday> I can't remember how it went last time
<maiatoday> They may ask some questions
<magespawn_> \me hums suitable suspenseful theme song 
<nuvolari> does that mean we're up first?
<maiatoday> I hope so
 * magespawn_ hums suitable suspenseful theme song
 * nlsthzn wonders if dubstep is the best music for the occasion... perhaps I should switch :/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, nuvolari, magespawn_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<nlsthzn> Maaz: and my tea?
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn> :'(
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<kbmonkey> I'd settle for some instrumental classical
<Maaz> nuvolari: thankyou!
<nlsthzn> as long as the guitars are plugged into electricity!!!
<kbmonkey> :)
<maiatoday> haha I am just hearing that Jaws music, dadadadadada
<kbmonkey> how about some electric violin
<kbmonkey> with distortion
<magespawn_> ditto maiatoday 
<Banlam> electric violins look amazing
 * nlsthzn hits the goth... let us all got down and dark
<Banlam> well i've seen some amazing looking ones
<magespawn_> Vannesa Mae
<mazal> Feels like a "Team ZA is in da house !!!" moment :)
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> maaz put on a dress
<Maaz> Banlam: *blink*
<Banlam> maaz do you have a dress
<Maaz> Banlam: I already know stuff about do you
<Banlam> o.O
<Banlam> maaz banlam
<Maaz> Banlam: *blink*
<superfly> what's the channel again?
<Banlam> oh do
<nlsthzn> #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> #ubuntu-meeting superfly 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: ping
<nlsthzn> we need Maaz in a dress with pom pom's asap
<nuvolari> who's representing us?
<superfly> I thought maiatoday was?
<maiatoday> nuvolari: I'll introduce us if you like
<maiatoday> I am there
<Kilos> must be maiatoday surely?
<Kilos> and we support
<maiatoday> I am not sure if we should ping anyone
<theblazehen>   /join #ubuntu-meeting
<maiatoday> we'll give them a few minutes
<magespawn_> so we are the ones wearing the pom pom then
<inetpro> maiatoday: I guess we have enough support
<maiatoday> :D
<maiatoday> yes we are well supported
 * inetpro just thought the idea to dress up Maaz was classic
<Kilos> twits
<inetpro> something that cocooncrash should see
<nlsthzn> should ask maaz to join in the channel and when ever a specific council member says anything he should reply "Objection!"
<mazal> lol
<nuvolari> I think the testimonial section is enough to grant us re-approval success
<mazal> Yeah , that adds the power to the punch
<nuvolari> hmm, running 2 minutes off :-/
<nuvolari> 3
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you going there?
<maiatoday> the previous meetings started at 20:03
<maiatoday> I wonder if it would be rude to ping someone
<mazal> Where are these okes , we from Africa and even we are on time :P
<magespawn_> lol
<magespawn_> maybe they are on daylight savings time
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> kbwassup
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> who's on the LoCoCouncil?
<maiatoday> I hope I did everything, as far as I could see we only had to add our agenda item
<maiatoday> I already pinged someone
<maiatoday> I wish drubin was here
<nuvolari> or a bug report?
<Kilos> hmmm
<maiatoday> someone just said they had the times messed up
<maiatoday> they didn't realise they had to be there already
<maiatoday> sorry for the delay guys
<kbmonkey_> oh dear :p
<kbmonkey_> okay :}
<inetpro> well I'm sure we can wait
<Kilos> not you maiatoday 
<magespawn_> one of those things
<kbmonkey_> hmm, 3g not too good. lets try 2g
<kbmonkey_> glad the pain meds are kicking in. mental note: bend legs when lifting heaving machinery
<magespawn_> what is heavy machinery?
<kbmonkey> pc towers magespawn XD
<kbmonkey> moved office today
<magespawn_> ahh right
<nuvolari> meh :-/
<inetpro> someone please ping me when it starts
<nuvolari> will it be 23:00 now?
<magespawn_> going to need power before then
<nlsthzn> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<inetpro> magespawn_: go get power now
<inetpro> before it's to late
<magespawn_> mmm
<Kilos> so what time is the meeting gonna be
<magespawn_> got to go inside anyway the mozzies are killer tonight
 * mazal goes looking for a snack
<maiatoday> I'll let you know as soon as I know
<nuvolari> we're waiting for a response oom Kilos 
<maiatoday> bit of an anticlimax :(
<Kilos> i just read there ty
<nuvolari> ya :-/
<nuvolari> for their mistake they owe us automatic re-approval :P
<maiatoday> ok it's starting
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> whoot
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: get back here
<Kilos> inetpro, go
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<nlsthzn> yawn
<Kilos> yw
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> I mean nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> ah both then
<inetpro> magespawn_: I hope you have power now and are ready
<nlsthzn> very slow meeting thus far... can'
<nlsthzn> cant we ask for nuvolari to chair
<magespawn_> yup
<inetpro> nlsthzn: haha
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> looking good
<nlsthzn> someone smack superfly :p
<nuvolari> hmm, that's the first time I've seen that event list :P
<nuvolari> looks impressive IMO
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: is it on our re-application?
<magespawn_> maia, maia she our gal, if she can't do it no one can
<nlsthzn> +9000
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: I don't think so
<nuvolari> let me check
<nuvolari> I don't know where they dug out that link...
<nlsthzn> ah, when ever a meeting or event is registered it goes there...
<nlsthzn> it is the go to place to see what is happening in the loco 
<nlsthzn> or is supposed to be
<nlsthzn> ezpz
<nlsthzn> good job all :D
<maiatoday> woot
<magespawn_> well that was painless
<nlsthzn> \o/
<magespawn_> awesome maiatoday 
<tumbleweed> nicely done, everyone :)
<nuvolari> whoot!
<maiatoday> yay
<nuvolari> thanks maiatoday 
<inetpro> thanks maiatoday
<nuvolari> thanks everyone for your support in there
<Kilos> yoooohoooo ty maiatoday and everyone
<mazal> Thank you maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> someone do that karma think for maiatoday  cause I don't know how :/
<kbmonkey> yay that is good news :}
<nuvolari> Maaz: help with karma
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<nuvolari> hrrr
<nlsthzn> :(
<nuvolari> Maaz: karma
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nlsthzn> oh well
<maiatoday> no thank you to everybody for not disappearing when I was busy
 * nlsthzn can go sleep now... weeeee...
<nlsthzn> cheers all
<nuvolari> night nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> sleep well
<nuvolari> thanks for waiting up at this time of the night
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<Kilos> thanks again
<maiatoday> night Kilos
<kbmonkey> wish I could have been around more maiatoday, but resolutions are coming up :}
<mazal> Good night everyone
<magespawn_> night kilos
<kbmonkey> nite Kilos 
<nuvolari> Maaz: maiatoday++ for being awesome
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<maiatoday> no worries kbmonkey
<nuvolari> sies Maaz :(
<maiatoday> we all just do a little bit then it is easy
<nuvolari> yeah, I think the last 6 months or so went awesome
<magespawn_> kbmonket resolutions?
<kbmonkey> new years resolutions, magespawn 
<nuvolari> ok, need to catch up with the family quick
<nuvolari> was out all day
<superfly> yay! all approved!
<magespawn_> do not believe in those
<kbmonkey> cheers nuvolari 
<magespawn_> later nuvolari 
<nuvolari> night evenyone :)
<maiatoday> bye nuvolari thanks for the support
<nuvolari> :> you're welcome
<kbmonkey> that reapproval page is so well done,wow!
<maiatoday> yeah they have a pretty page
<kbmonkey> I mean our ZA team page
<maiatoday> oh :)
<maiatoday> ok I'll write a blog post about this tomorrow
<maiatoday> night all and thanks again for everything
<magespawn_> i am off  to bed, good night y'all
<kbmonkey> gnite magespawn and maiatoday
<kbmonkey> time to regenerate the body
<kbmonkey> nite all
<drubin> I am sorry guys!!!!
<drubin> i was waiting for the reapproval but I missed it :(
<queery> I'm late where's the meeting
<queery> Did I miss it? 
<queery> It's only 7past 11
<queery> Was it a 10?
<queery> Sht
<inetpro> drubin: np
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-19
 * Kilos greets the approved peeps
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<superfly> morning all
<superfly> hi barns
<superfly> *barrydk
<barrydk> Good morning
<Kilos> hi superfly barrydk 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<barrydk> Hows everythin on your sides this morning
<superfly> meh
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good morning superfly , uncle Kilos 
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<magespawn>  morning y'all
<Kilos> hey magespawn jrgns 
<barrydk> Hi There 
<Kilos> we apped again
<magespawn> very ne Kilos
<jrgns> Hi Kilos, magespawn
<magespawn> cool^
<jrgns> nice
<superfly> hi magespawn
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> hey jrgns 
<Kilos> them guys that approved us seemed happy with the way we do things i think
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> indeed Kilos they almost rushed through that meeting
<nlsthzn> perhaps the bar to entry is lower than we imagine :p
<nlsthzn> just saw this on planet.ubuntu.com
<nlsthzn> http://fitoschido.wordpress.com/2012/12/18/ubuntu-mx-is-now-an-official-loco-team/
<Kilos> yay they made it
<superfly> nlsthzn: that's great. they did seem quite eager
<nlsthzn> yup :)
<magespawn> they had tried twice before too, so must be a relief for them
<Kilos> shame
<nlsthzn> I would imagine that getting the first one is much thougher than keeping aproval
<magespawn> more experince in doing things and an established team count a lot
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and having some of the big guns too
<superfly> wow, ubuntu-mx has weekly G+ hangouts
<magespawn> nice idea
<magespawn> does anyone know what the interwebz is like there?
<superfly> magespawn: better than ours, AFAIK
<magespawn> as always
<magespawn> superfly if you wanted to leave code in an html document but not have it active is commenting the best way to do it?
<superfly> magespawn: "code"?
<magespawn> sorry html markup
<superfly> yeah, you can comment it
<magespawn> was just wondering what the 'best practice' was
<superfly> magespawn: best practice is, commented code should be removed.
<magespawn> okay so after the change is approved remove the commented code
<superfly> magespawn: yep
<magespawn> ty
<nuvolari> .
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
 * nuvolari dropped a pin
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
 * nuvolari dooi van die hitte
<Kilos> redelik dankie en jy?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom!
<nuvolari> verkeer rustig
<nuvolari> *ek verkeer rustig
<Kilos> lekker
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<theblazehen> hi\
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hi charl_ theblazehen 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> man today is quiet
 * magespawn feels like he could dance around the shop naked and nobody would notice
<superfly> hahahaha
<magespawn> and i do mean around the shop, on the outside
<superfly> bwahahahahaha
<superfly> magespawn: what's the weather like up there?
<magespawn> warm and sunny not too hot or humid for a change, perfect beach weather
 * magespawn goes to do something constructive, like watch youtube videos
<superfly> magespawn: here's a good one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw
<magespawn> some ppl have too much time, me being one of them
<magespawn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=MtN1YnoL46Q&feature=endscreen
<superfly> magespawn: ah yes
<magespawn> it WORKED, have a call out, bbl
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> btw just noticed the topic needs to be updated: Next Meeting: Mon, 17 Dec 19:30
<Cantide> what did I miss >_>
<Cantide> gz on the LOCO reapproval :)
<Kilos> quiet day
<Cantide> i woke up at 21:30 last night, but i had passed out again by 22:00 :<
<Cantide> so i have this blue flash video problem again since i reinstalled
<Cantide> i fixed it last time using the instructions here -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Cantide> but this time the fix didn't work..
<Cantide> any ideas?
<Kilos> hehe you see blue peeps?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i had this before and fixed it
<Cantide> tried fixing it now and it didn't work..
<Kilos> everything updated/upgraded
<Cantide> strangely enough, the colours are right in my browser
<Cantide> but playing in totem is still broken
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> is that with playing videos?
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> or streaming online
<Kilos> what player
<Cantide> totem
<Cantide> i just removed libvdpau1 -> sudo apt-get remove libvdpau1
<Kilos> try vlc and see if the prob is still there
<Cantide> but this should prevent hardware acceleration ...
<Cantide> oh, i don't have vlc installed
<Cantide> brb, will reboot
<Kilos> ?
<Cantide> hm,
<Cantide> just changed the hue setting in totem
<Cantide> but i don't think it's a good solution
<Kilos> why did you reinstall Cantide ?
<Kilos> thought only i do that
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i bought a new HDD
<Cantide> and i wanted to go back to 12.04
<Kilos> get vlc man so you can try localise the fault
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> i'm trying not to install too many things :p
<Cantide> unless i really need them
<Kilos> what video card?
<Cantide> nvidia :p
<Cantide> 8400 GS -__-;; because my other two cards died haha
<Kilos> type additional in dash and see if it wants drivers
<mazal> VLC is a must , you need it trust me :)
<Kilos> i only use vlc
<Kilos> the others need all that good bad ugly stuff
<Kilos> gstreamer
<Cantide> no additional drivers are needed :p
<Cantide> i will probably end up installing VLC at some point
<Cantide> but i will do so if and when i need it
<Kilos> then they must come with default nowadays
<Cantide> ah, i installed about a week ago
<Cantide> i probably installed a few things such as drivers in a semi-sleep state
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i like vlc becuase it allows a net interface which means i can control it form my tablet, like a remote
<magespawn> stops me getting even a little exercise lol
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i may install it when i need something that handles subtitles
<magespawn> later all
<Cantide> see ya magespawn 
<smile> byeee :)
<inetpro> Kilos: you are still awake?
<Kilos> ya inetpro only just
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> want to try get upgraded after 11
<Kilos> got the next 0AD that wants 375m
<inetpro> OAD?
<Kilos> not sure if its the beta coming
<Kilos> zero AD
<Kilos> game in repos
<Kilos> very lekker
<inetpro> hmm....
<Kilos> like age of empires
 * inetpro didn't realise that he became a gamer
<Kilos> i think the one in 12.04 is alpha
<Kilos> when one sits waiting for data recovery you need distractions
<Kilos> and i think there are new linux headers and goed too about 50m
<Kilos> new kernel i think its called
<Kilos> why arent you asleep yet inetpro you on holiday?
<inetpro> haha, this is still normal working time for me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are you also gonna upgrade after 11
<inetpro> if I can stay awake I guess I should try
<inetpro> but I think I'm up to date
<Kilos> its new
<Kilos> saw the update manager alert today
<Kilos> must be about60 or 70m
<superfly> so who is up for weekly G+ Hangouts?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-20
<superfly> Morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Good morning superfly 
<nlsthzn> how are you?
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos GOOD MORNING!!!
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> nlsthzn: Mostly OK
<superfly> and you?
<nlsthzn> Not to shaby, last day of leave today, starting again tomorrow :'(
<superfly> *shabby
<superfly> Ah, tomorrow is my last work day till the 2nd
<superfly> Hoping my S3 arrives today or tomorrow... Wishful thinking though...
<nlsthzn> ah yes... my spelling is going to be bad as I don't have spell check at the moment :/ (makes me lazy)
<superfly> Gonna miss my N900 though
<nlsthzn> S3 is an amazing device :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: neither do I :-P
<nlsthzn> well correcting all the mistakes on the internet is a noble cause, good luck with that ;)
<superfly> looking forward to it
<nlsthzn> once you get tired of the easy peasy touchwiz interface it will be time for some custom ROMS :)
<superfly> Yeah, I don't want touchwiz
<superfly> gonna see if I can find the stock launcher somewhere and install that
<superfly> And if I can't, CM here I come :-)
<superfly> Will be cool to actually be able to use Google Now, unlike my Kindle which is a very plain tablet
<nlsthzn> there are all the standard launchers in the play store... and Google Now is pretty awesome
<nlsthzn> CM not the best for the S3...
<nlsthzn> several big wholes they won't fix for it
<nlsthzn> I am using a ROM based on CM and AOKP (or what ever that accronym is)
<superfly> AOSP, I think... Android Open Source Project
<nlsthzn> ya that one :p
<superfly> What sort of holes?
<nlsthzn> few things not working, radio, tethering and as per last time I checked a nice big memory whole
<superfly> Ah, OK
<nlsthzn> even now I have found I have to reboot my device sometimes and my camera will just not respond
<nlsthzn> I am currently on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1815285
<nlsthzn> so far I like it a lot (except the touch tone keys seem to be buggy so when I have to enter numbers in an automated phone system it gives the wrong sounds :/
 * nlsthzn goes to play a game Dota while he still can... bbl
<superfly> Ah, OK
<superfly> Cape Town!
<barrydk> Goodmorning all
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> wow Kilos must be sleeping late today
<barrydk> yip too quiet
<magespawn> superfly a change of planes about the phone?
<magespawn> plans rather
<magespawn> new google doodle, 200th anniversary of Grimms Fairy Tales
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<barrydk> Morning
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Big problems with my eyes this morning must go and see the doc
<Kilos> whats wrong?
<barrydk> Cant see myself working today and tommorow
<Kilos> what is the prob
<Kilos> dust infection or what
<barrydk> Ek wil nie vandag en more werk nie. I dont want to work today and tommorow!!!
<Kilos> how does that affect your eyes?
<barrydk> I cant see myself working today
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> funny peep
<nlsthzn> morning magespawn , barrydk and uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn goes for a SSandS... bbl
<barrydk> Ish oom Kilos you are slow this morning. Morning nlsthzn
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> im cross the game 0AD
<Kilos> keeps rebooting the pc
<Kilos> all that lovely data wasted
<magespawn> just by installing or buy running the game Kilos?
<Kilos> oh i see barrydk 
<Kilos> i installed about a month ago and yesterday while playing it rebooted once magespawn 
<Kilos> so i got it upgraded last night and it rebooted twice this morning so now i give up with that game
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> everything else works kiff on unity
<Symmetria> lol, I swear my neighbors cat is living on borrowed time
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<magespawn> maybe not the game?
<magespawn> morning Symmetria
<Symmetria> it comes into my yard and wonders why it gets chased by a very angry snarling puppy
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> Hi Symmetria
<Symmetria> (and my dog is fairly placid, it loves everyone and everything, except that cat)
<Kilos> barrydk, you using the eyes as an excuse ?
<Kilos> and the peeps you chat to online Symmetria 
<Symmetria> hahaha kilos ok yeah, she doesnt like people on the other end of skype
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> but thats because it confuses her and she cant find them
<Symmetria> she runs in, looks at the tv, sees someone, can hear them, snarls and growls and runs around for half an hour trying to find them
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> getting more and more pissy when she cant
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> let her spend time watching tv to get used to the missing peeps
<barrydk> Thats right Kilos
<Kilos> skelm
<Kilos> eyes are a feeble excuse
<Kilos> magespawn, do you do the G+ hangout thing?
<Symmetria> kilos lol, my dog is a little strange, certain things that really piss it off, lightning is another one
<Symmetria> she is scared of thunder, and growls and barks at lightning
<Kilos> haha one of my staffies was like that . gun fire and car backfires as well
<Kilos> had a souped up beach buggy that liked to backfire and he used to chomp on the exhaust everytime
<Symmetria> the funniest thing I think that annoys my dog though is if she's sitting on the bed or something, and you slip your hand under the blanket and then scratch against the mattress, she thinks its a rodent or something, goes completely ballistic
<Symmetria> starts attacking the bed as if it was coming to bite her or something
<Symmetria> its hilarious
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/1219/breaking49.html <=== omg, you know how drunk I coulda gotten on that?!
<magespawn> Kilos i have not yet been to a hang put
<magespawn> out
<Kilos> <superfly> so who is up for weekly G+ Hangouts?
<Kilos> dunno where guys will find time
<Kilos> i just wanna know how much data it will use each time
<magespawn> is you use the video, a lot i should imagine
<Symmetria> wtf drugs is the ANC on... gotta love this statement:
<Symmetria> “Commissions (at national and provincial level) will be able to hold disciplinary hearings but we hope members will make it easy for the ANC by resigning or stepping aside if there are serious allegations of corruption. 
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> yeah, the corrupt people are gonna make it easy by stepping aside the moment they are found out, because they have shown SUCH moral integrity 
<magespawn> Symmetria: the remaining bottles just trippled in value
 * Symmetria rolls his eyes
<magespawn> lol
<Symmetria> magespawn lol this is true
<Symmetria> magespawn its like my bottle of middleton single cask reserve (whisky) 
<Symmetria> they make 100 bottles every 25 years, each bottle is numbered, and signed by the distiller
<magespawn> nice, you ever going to drink it?
<Symmetria> when I bought my bottle (bottle number 78), it cost like, 700 euros, that was 4 or 5 years ago, when I had it valued 4 months ago, apparently only 12 of that run are still known to exist, bottle is now valued at 3 thousand euros 
<Symmetria> magespawn I doubt it :P 
<Symmetria> something about opening a bottle of anything worth that kinda money would make me ill :p
<magespawn> better taste good then
<magespawn> nah that is what it is for
<Symmetria> that or I'd be so upset by opening it I'd have to drink it all to drown my sorrows :p
<Symmetria> magespawn lol, not as bad as the bottle of Jameson Gold Reserve I saw for sale in the celtic whisky store in ireland
<Symmetria> 1938!!!!
<Symmetria> Cost for the bottle....... wait for it..........
<magespawn> the current value is not in the taste but in the scarcity of the bottles
<Symmetria> *38 THOUSAND EUROS*
<Kilos> eeek
<magespawn> and then it tastes like vinegar or worse
<Kilos> peeps are crazy
<Kilos> expensive headache
<Symmetria> :P I wanna win like, the euro millions or something, then buy a 35 thousand euro bottle of something, walk into a pub and go "HEY! Lets play coinage!" :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> that would be fun :P 
<Kilos> Symmetria, no feedback on a host for us yet?
<Symmetria> kilos was told that the place I wanna put it at isnt looking at anything till at least January
<Symmetria> they were in kinda, crisis mode trying to get everything ready for this stupid anc conference
<Kilos> ah ok ty
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> and now no one is on campus at all because campus is in lockdown while this goes on
<Kilos> crazy
<Symmetria> royal pain in the ass if you ask me
<Kilos> hey Symmetria dont you wanna post me all the scrap harddrives you come across?
<Symmetria> lol, those are few and far between these days, most of them get reused in the test clusters
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> magespawn: yes, I saw I can get the S3 for R9 more than what I was already paying monthly, so I decided to just go for it.
<superfly> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
<superfly> Maaz: tell barrydk LOVE your comment about you eyes :-D
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell barrydk on freenode
<Kilos> superfly, superfly ?
<Kilos> sup i mean
<superfly> hi Kilos :-)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi barns
<superfly> argh!!! again!!!
<superfly> hi barrydk
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> things getting tough. one needs to type 4 characters nowadays
<barrydk> Hi Superfly and again Kilos. Dam laptop freez had to reboot. Told you i cant see myself working today
<Maaz> barrydk: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell barrydk LOVE your comment about you eyes :-D" 19 minutes and 4 seconds ago
<Kilos> barrydk, excuses excuses
<barrydk> Im gona leave this chanel and look for one where one can get some sympathe 
<Symmetria> #carebears
<Kilos> hahaha
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> last mail from maia is a buglink
<magespawn> superfly you got the n900 on contract?
<superfly> magespawn: nope, bought it on cacell.co.za
<magespawn> mm never saw it on contract or at any cellular outlet
<magespawn> superfly you gonna carry two phones?
<magespawn> i have always wanted to see if you could use a usb to lan adapter to hardwire the n900 onto a network
<superfly> magespawn: it never was, none of the networks imported it, and Nokia only does things officially via the networks
<superfly> magespawn: no, will likely only carry the S3
<superfly> not sure what I'll do with the N900
<superfly> love it to bits though
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<magespawn> i did find it once in a vodacom store in ballito
<magespawn> could use it as a server superfly
<superfly> haha
<superfly> I'll use it as my toy phone for installing MeeGo and SailFish
<magespawn> install it in your car, use the smscon software, and you have gps tracking 
<mazal> Morning all
<magespawn> hey Mazal
<superfly> hi Maaz
<superfly> ag, there I do it again
<superfly> hi mazal
<magespawn> superfly the fingers are already on holiday
<magespawn> bbl y'all
<Kilos> toods mage
<Kilos> when you upgrade cpu to core 2 or dual core is your pc still a P4?
<superfly> Kilos: it can be
<Kilos> what decides superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: the CPU you buy... I don't think you get P4's anymore though
<Kilos> i get lost with all these cpu's
<Kilos> the pc shop here still supplies from a intel C 1.8g to a core 2 duo 2.8+
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, lunch please
<Maaz> Kilos You are just in time to grab a steak off the braai and there is pap, onion and tomato gravy and salads ready next to the stove.
<Kilos> yum
<barrydk> If any of you guys believe the world will end on the 21 Dec according to the Maja Calender, please make a list of your most valuable stuff and let me have it. Thanks 
<barrydk> Buy Guys have a great evening
<Kilos> home time guys
<superfly> Hi Kilos, you still around?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you onna train yet superfly 
<superfly> You've been quiet today, alles reg?
<superfly> Ja, Obs station approaching
<Kilos> yes ty. pc was rebooting more and more
<superfly> Eish
<Kilos> found its a bad connection on the psu mb connector
<Kilos> still havent pinpointed it yet
<superfly> Ah
<Kilos> now it doesnt wanna reboot so will try get some of that switch cleaner soon
<Kilos> on its own i mean
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn \
<Kilos> the rebooting is a bad connection somewhere
<Kilos> not 0AD
<magespawn> that is sort of good i suppose
<zeref> o0o0o
<zeref> have not chatted here in a while.
<zeref> hi Ubuntu-za
<magespawn> hey zeref
<magespawn> just lots of hmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> ya hes the hmmmmer
<Kilos> storm coming
<Kilos> inetpro, get home quick if you not there already
<inetpro> Kilos: to late
<inetpro> it's raining at home already
<Kilos> aw you wet?
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> but I'm at home :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> swine
<magespawn> then stay at work
<magespawn> hah
<inetpro> Kilos: but thanks for the thought
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> coming down in bucket loads here
<Kilos> good. nothing here yet
<Kilos> eek power crashed once already and it hasnt even started raining yet
<magespawn> Kilos i just realised the other day what you email is
<Kilos> lol what took so long magespawn 
<Kilos> the pro moaned at me in the beginning
<magespawn> spelt it out did not read it aloud
<Kilos> said its ugly
<magespawn> thought it was funny
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> the dom donner one?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> thats the one
<Kilos> the pro wants to buy it from me
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> for his off days
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just slight mod needed
<Kilos> gmdomdonner@gmail.com
<Kilos> nou eers reen dit hier inetpro 
<magespawn> later guys, on my way home at last.
<Kilos> bbl power gone
 * inetpro 's 8ta network just died after a massive strike of lightning
<inetpro> can see no further than the 3rd hop
<inetpro> and I'm back again
<inetpro> just thought I would have to fall back to Vodacom
<superfly> ARGH!!!! They tried to deliver my S3 today!!!!!
<inetpro> superfly: eish! Sorry.
<inetpro> superfly: what happened?
<superfly> ah well, môre is nog 'n dag
<superfly> inetpro: they tried to call me while I was on the phone
<inetpro> ai
<smile> byeee :)
<inetpro> smile: goeie nag
<smile> dankie jy ook :D
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> power just came back and unity booted to 640X480 resolution
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<tim-ct> hi all
<superfly> hi tim-ct
<inetpro> hi tim-ct
<charl_> hi tim-ct 
<charl_> good evening all
<tim-ct> anyone tell what I done wrong on my fireall   http://pastebin.com/uMHh6Vt7
<smile> :-P
<smile> I am back :)
<smile> Maaz: 5+1
<Maaz> smile: 6
<smile> :-D
<smile> Maaz: 6!
<Maaz> smile: 6
<smile> should be 720
<smile> Maaz: you are cute
<Maaz> smile: I already know stuff about you
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-21
<Kilos> morning all and every
<theblazehen-phon> Hi
<Kilos> hard work onna fone hey?
<superfly> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> ah, time to phone the courier
<Kilos> what you sending where?
<superfly> I'm getting my Christmas present from Vodacom
<Kilos> lekker do they give you presents or do you buy them?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all they ever gave me was bad service
<Kilos> Maaz, seen Wraz 
<Maaz> Kilos: Wraz was last seen 9 days, 7 hours, 36 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-12-11 14:27:27 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-12-20 20:27:46 PST
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk hows the eyes
<Kilos> hehe
<barrydk> I think it will be ok after 12 today thank Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> Hows things on your side
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> everything is working fine
<Kilos> and lotsa rain last night so all smells good
<barrydk> Thats good. and thats great nothing beats the smell of rain, ploughing the soil and fresh coffee
<superfly> Kilos: they're delivering my Samsung Galaxy S3
<Kilos> oh ya a lekker curry cooking even hits the tummy
<Kilos> ah lekker superfly one more toy to play with
<superfly> morning barrydk, how's your eyesight today?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> seen them advertised on the idiot box. look quite cool
<barrydk> Hi Superfly. Just told kilos it should be much better after 12. But you are a bad guy advertising that phone
<superfly> who said I'm advertising that phone?
<barrydk> Ok braging that you re getting one, I also want one.
<superfly> I'm not even bragging...
<superfly> it was the right price at the right time
<barrydk> I upgraded my contract in Feb this year and i think less than a month later the s3 came out.
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<mazal> Morning everyone
<superfly> mnorning mazal
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<jrgns> morning mazal
<mazal> How is everyone ?
<superfly> ugh, so I tab complete right this morning, but misspell "morning" - am I ever gonna get it right?
<barrydk> Morning Mazal, jrgns
<jrgns> morning barrydk
<superfly> barrydk: sadly, I am moving to a lesser phone... the N900 is still BY FAR the best phone
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> superfly, that's Nokia ne ?
<superfly> yup
<barrydk> I thought the s3 is one of the best. I am very happy with my s2 except its gps tracking are rubbish. Its great to here you think nokia is better i was always a nokia fan
<superfly> nokia has gone down the tubes
<superfly> forget nokia
<barrydk> Does tha 900 have build in gps receiver?
<superfly> barrydk: yes
<barrydk> why do you say nokia is the best and later to forget nokia. Youre confusing me now
<superfly> barrydk: the N900 is the best, nokia has since gone down the tubes thanks to their ex-Microsoft CEO
<mazal> They run Windows on their smartphones yes ?
<barrydk> ok 
<barrydk> Mazal 11:00 at golf club?
<mazal> Ok b
<mazal> Is reg
<barrydk> Superfly do you still get the 900 or are they also outdated?
<superfly> barrydk: I don't know...
<superfly> you might still be able to get one, but there's no point... it doesn't have the ecosystem surrounding other systems like Android and iOS
<superfly> barrydk: but since it is running a real linux system, you can cross-compile apps and run them on the phone :-)
<barrydk> I'll only upgrade in 2014 so ill see what is there an the market at that time. 
<Kilos> superfly, you still here?
<superfly> sortof
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you read the mail from Bhavani to maia ?
<Kilos> who puts the links in
<Kilos> we got facebook and twitter goodies that can be linked there
<Kilos> was just a slip up on our part i think not adding the links
<superfly> Kilos: did you ever see the Ubuntu-MX Application? That was seriously awesome
<Kilos> no didnt look superfly 
<Kilos> maybe we can learn some from them for our trip in 2 years time
<mazal> l8tr all
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> barrydk you can still get the n900, but only as a straight up buy no contract
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<Kilos> that avira rescue found a trojan thing inna drive that i had to part the first 5g and not use at all
<Kilos> couldnt format that 5g with anything
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> will try format now
<Kilos> they serious things them trojans hey
<magespawn> some can be
<Kilos> normally formatting kills all them bugs
<magespawn> somebody must of thought of that. how were you formatting it, linux or windows?
<Kilos> tried them all
<Kilos> ubuntu could partition that whole drive
<Kilos> gparted that is
<Kilos> but couldnt install to it
<Kilos> after parting the first 5g it took xp
<Kilos> so stupid though
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> installed to drive D: and still sees drive C:
<Kilos> but cant do anything with it
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeeeeee my rather expensive experiment is working :P
<magespawn> what ecperiment is that?
<Symmetria> I went and got a panasonic HC-V700 HD video camera, and hooked it into my blackmagic intensity pro card, then used VLC with some hax, and managed to multicast the video camera output all over the house in full HD in real time
<Symmetria> <3
<Symmetria> technically using this setup if I had the bandwidth here I could stream in full HD off that camera anywhere 
<magespawn> good way to run security
<Kilos> hehe hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh, finally though, a camera that can actually output what its seeing when its in record mode and not playback mode 
<Symmetria> lo kilos :)
<Symmetria> heh, downloading a trial version of adobe premiere now, and if it does what I want I'll go buy that as well
<Symmetria> :p
<magespawn> funny thing is i have a sony tape camera that does that
<Symmetria> magespawn heh 99% of the digital HD video cams dont :(
<Symmetria> it sucks
<Symmetria> I looked at camera after camera before I found this one
<Symmetria> probably why this damn thing cost me 6k
<magespawn> mine was free
<magespawn> i like free
<Symmetria> lol I will sell this solution to a client and bill someone for it :p
<Symmetria> and it will end up being profitable instead of free :p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> now if you can do profitable and free then you really score
<Symmetria> holy crap haha I was capturing video in raw mode 1080p, 2.8 gigs for 30 seconds
<Symmetria> thank god for SD harddrives :p
<Symmetria> oops I mean solid state 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> or i guess in .za it is good afternoon :)
<charl_> my holiday starts today so i can take it easy for the next week
<magespawn> Symmetria: going to need some serious storage for video like that
<magespawn> hey charl_
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> hi Symmetria, Kilos 
<magespawn> nice one have a beer for us
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, I convert it to h264 after, can do it in real time but its not easy
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> lol magespawn had enough beers yesterday evening :)
<Symmetria> heh, real time 1080p -> h264 video conversion *chews* cpu and even on my machine it struggles to keep up
<Symmetria> (and if this machine Im using can't handle it with ease, nothing can, because I have some absolutely sick processing power in this thing)
<charl_> it's strange, yesterday evening i was drinking weizen and on the back on the label it said it has a banana aroma
<charl_> i didn't taste anything of the bananas though
<charl_> but the beer wasn't too bad, even though i prefer hefeweizen
<magespawn> can you convert it from h264 to .avi or something more commonly playable?
<magespawn> charl_: you would have to smell it
<charl_> magespawn: it wasn't a gaybar ! :)
<Kilos> charl_, have you tried amarula
<charl_> Kilos: yes it's extremely nice i used to drink it in coffee
<Kilos> great flavour
<charl_> yes very nice amarula++
<charl_> i think it works the best in coffee
<charl_> makes an irish coffee :)
<magespawn> Symmetria: can you convert it from h264 to .avi or something more commonly playable?
<magespawn> amarula coffee
<Symmetria> magespawn h264 = mkv
<Symmetria> everything plays those 
<Symmetria> hell, even my tv can recognize and play mkv 
<Symmetria> h264 is the only sane way to do really high def video, because its the best video compression codec in existance
<magespawn> so if export it from a dvr security system they could play in wmp?
<charl_> afaik matroska is the video container and h264 is the codec
<charl_> so the h264 codec gets wrapped in a mkv container
<charl_> this is interesting: http://lifehacker.com/5893250/whats-the-difference-between-all-these-video-formats-and-which-one-should-i-use
<charl_> As for containers, both MKV and MP4 support high quality H.264 video, but in general we prefer MKV for almost everything, since it has a few more extra features, supports higher quality audio, and is open source.
<charl_> The one downside of MKV is that it isn't as well supported by certain programs and devices. 
<charl_> i guess it depends on which program / device (well, firmware) you use
<Symmetria> yeah, I havent seen a lot of modern stuff that doesnt support the mkv container
<Symmetria> my series 8 samsung supports it just fine 
<Symmetria> can plug a harddrive into the tv and hit play on any mkv file, I know the xbox didnt support it at one point
<Symmetria> dont know if the ps3 does
<Symmetria> heh this video capture card of mine is pretty sweet, it handles the video real well and it wasnt that pricey (think it was like 4 grand)
<Symmetria> only problem is that you need a motherboard that has spare pci-e 8x slots on it and a lot of the cheaper boards still only come with one pci-e slot for the video card
<Symmetria> (though there is a usb-3 version of this thing as well)
<charl_> there are a bunch of hdmi dongles now that run android
<charl_> so if you have a "dumb
<charl_> sorry hit enter by mistake
<charl_> so if you have a bunch of "dumb televisions" that you want to upgrade to a "smart television" you can do that without replacing the tv
<charl_> and a good video player on android should be able to handle any common file format
<charl_> you can even run vlc on the android: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-android.html
<Symmetria> yeah, proper smart tv's aren't cheap I will say
<charl_> although it's still apparently in beta
<Symmetria> I mean, now days they can do soooo much more than just be a tv
<Symmetria> (you can ping my tv for example)
<Symmetria> and skype off it, it runs skype for tv :p
<Symmetria> heh, infact the number of IP enabled devices in my house now is getting kinda insane
<charl_> i saw a tv the other day at the bcc which had a skype camera build in
<Symmetria> yeah, same with mine 
<Symmetria> thats probably the same tv as mine, the samsung series 8 
<Symmetria> but hell, now days you can even browse to my amplifier with a webbrowser and ask the amplifier to find and play a gazillion internet radio stations
<charl_> people who have already upgraded to fibre (i'm not one of them) need to use IPTV in any case
<Symmetria> (I run a yamaha rx-a810 amp)
<charl_> oh yes could have been samsung, wasn't paying particular attention but it looked awesome (the picture quality)
<charl_> and it has a massive screen
<Symmetria> you don't really need fiber for iptv, so long as you've got 100mbit you're good
<Symmetria> and you can get 100mbit without fiber
<Symmetria> heh my internet connection at home now though is the only thing that ISN'T on fiber in my house
<Symmetria> (where things like my amp and my tv didn't support it, I use a fiber converter)
<charl_> i watch iptv all the time on my cable connection but i mean if you have cable you can get the tv channels off the shared spectrum on the cable
<charl_> if you go fibre you only have the option of IPTV, there is no alternative
<charl_> but i can watch at least two (probably three) 1080p streams simultaneously on my 60mbps cable
<charl_> the biggest package the cable company has is 120mbps but i don't feel like paying the extra 15 euro per month
<charl_> i can only watch one thing at a time and i live alone :)
<charl_> but if i had a family maybe 120mbps would be nice
<Symmetria> heh, honestly the bandwidth I have doesn't really bother me, I don't use that much and 10mbit works just fine for my needs 
<Symmetria> but its INSIDE my house where I need real bandwidth
<Symmetria> when I start testing stuff and throwing around packets
<Symmetria> heh, so a coupla things on 10gigabit in my house now
<charl_> if you pre-download everything, 10mbps is fine because you can just let the downloads run during the night
<charl_> but if you want to stream stuff 10mbps would be rather limiting
<charl_> unless you do it in low-res
<charl_> but at the end it all depends on your personal need of course
<Symmetria> well, if you work it out, you can stream 720p over 10mbit just fine 
<Symmetria> 720p 45minute file = 1.2gig approx in h264
<Symmetria> and thats only using about 3mbit :p
<charl_> wow, that's not bad
<charl_> i guess it depends on the compression you use, the compression is so extremely good these days
<charl_> i do have a really strange problem with youtube however, i have to let it buffer on a lot of videos when i try to play them at 1080p or even 720p
<charl_> and my internet connection isn't nearly saturated at that point
<charl_> sometimes i open 10 videos, let them all buffer, and then watch them afterwards
<charl_> i have the suspicion that google is having trouble keeping up with the demand
<charl_> or they are doing this on purpose somehow
<charl_> because on other sites i can stream video without any problems
<Symmetria> heh Ive seen google having capacity problems at certain exchanges
<charl_> yeah i suspect it's a peering problem
<charl_> especially during peak hours like in the evening
<charl_> when people are at home watching video i mean
<charl_> if i open a bunch of videos and then open a bandwidth monitoring tool i can get 30+ mbps down no problem
<charl_> but if i open one i get a very low throughput
<charl_> and then it keeps buffering every few seconds
<charl_> ok i'm off bbl
 * Symmetria snores at adobe
<Symmetria> they need more bandwidth :p
<Kilos> hi magtie Jabberwocky smile 
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> home time inetpro before the storms come
<smile> Kilos: storms are coming? :p
<Kilos> feels like it
<Kilos> bad weather storms
<Kilos> donder en bliksem
<smile> :o
<smile> here the weather is fine :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> bloue hemel :)
<Kilos> here too but looks like it might build up like it did last night
<Kilos> many hours no power
<magtie> Hi Kilos & Everyone
<superfly> woohoo! got my droid!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> are you also gonna come on here as a droid
<Kilos> superdroid
<Kilos> like magespawn 
<Kilos> lo ludo
<superfly> Oh wow, it's already ready to upgrade to Jellybean
<magespawn> nice one superfly
<mazal> gtg for now
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<superfly> hello
<superfly> woot 
<magespawn> later all home time
<smile> byeee :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<smile> see ya :)
<Jabberwocky_> hello and goodbye Kilos :)
<Kilos> cheers Jabberwocky_ 
<Jabberwocky_> enjoy your weekend
<smile> The world is going to reboot! https://duckduckgo.com/?q=the+end+of+time
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :)
<Kilos> dont worry you still gonna have time to get bigger and busier in life
<smile4linux> Kilos: yeah, isn't that great :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> lo
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> hi smile4linux, Kilos, Squirm 
<smile4linux> hi charl_ :)
<smile4linux> & Squirm 
<smile4linux> I got my points for my exams today
<smile4linux> 74% :D
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> yay almost mignight
<charl_> *midnight
<Kilos> well done smile4linux 
<Squirm> the sun hit me today. I'm all crispy
<charl_> tomorrow we can make fun of the people who thought the world was going to end today :)
<Kilos> lol hiya Squirm 
<charl_> smile4linux: well done!
<Squirm> and sore
<Squirm> :/
<charl_> i hear it has been very hot today in za
<smile4linux> thanks :D
<Squirm> charl_: very
<smile4linux> I was first of my class :)
<Squirm> went out to sea this morning
<smile4linux> Squirm: how was it? :)
<charl_> smile4linux: you better be, we wouldn't expect any less from you :P
<Squirm> so pretty much sat in the sun from 6am-1pm
<Kilos> catch any fish Squirm ?
<Squirm> smile4linux: good. went out sailing
<smile4linux> charl_: haha! ;)
<Squirm> Kilos: never caught anything
<Kilos> eish
<smile4linux> Squirm: cool :) no storm?
<Kilos> roasted for nothing
<Squirm> smile4linux: not a cloud
<Squirm> Kilos: well, we chilled in the sun. and sailed
<Kilos> so for coupla days we can call you pienkie
<smile4linux> Squirm: wow! :)
<Kilos> you cant chill in the sun at sea you can heat up ya
<Squirm> my whole back is read + my chest and my arms
<Squirm> s/read/red
<Kilos> eina
<Squirm> meh
 * Squirm goes and has cold shower
<Kilos> Squirm: wait
<Kilos> have you got a bath?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
 * Cantide has just showered
<Cantide> hi :p
<charl_> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> Squirm: ping
<Kilos> sigh
<Cantide> hallo, charl_ '<
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro: lewe jy nog?
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's hier
<Kilos> mooi
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> if im gone before Squirm gets back tell him to soak inna bath of luke warm water
<Kilos> and rub vicks on the sunburn
<Cantide> why would luke be in his bath?
 * Cantide hides
<Cantide> isn't vinegar supposed to help with sunburn?
<Kilos> oh squirm must put a cup of vinegar in the bath
<Cantide> '-';;
<smile4linux> Cantide: you are fresh now :p
<Cantide> smile4linux, I am!! second shower of the day -.-
<Kilos> lol i was rushing and  forgot the vinegar
<Cantide> summer in Durban </3
<smile4linux> Cantide: oh :p too hot?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> well, i went from winter to summer to winter and back to summer in about 3 months
<Kilos> best time of the year to be a surf life saver
<Cantide> so i think i haven't adjusted well ._.
<Kilos> many cute chicks around
<inetpro> Kilos: why would you br gone?
<inetpro> be*
<Cantide> Kilos, hahaha
<Kilos> i tired inetpro 
<Cantide> i was at the beach on Monday, but only for a few minutes ._.v
<Kilos> i miss the beach
<inetpro> Kilos: ag nee man, jy't dan niks gedoen vandag nie
<Kilos> vra die skape en die bossies
<inetpro> ai, kan ek gou met hulle praat?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja ja
<Cantide> wat is n "bossie" ?
<Kilos> weed
<Cantide> aah
<Cantide> dankie '-';;;
<Kilos> boete bos baie hier
<charl_> the boys are smoking a lot of weed? lol
<Kilos> boete bos is a weed that gets thorny buds on and stick in sheeps wool
<Cantide> lol
<Squirm> not a chance am I putting vinegar in a bath
<Squirm> and I'll live :)
<inetpro> superfly: happy with the new toy?
<Cantide> Squirm, but you might stop squirming if you use vinegar!
<Kilos> then the shearers charge a penalty fee (boete) to shear them
<superfly> inetpro: mostly, I don't like TouchWiz
<inetpro> superfly: what's that, the keyboard?
<charl_> Kilos: ah i see :)
<superfly> inetpro: no, Samsung's interface
<inetpro> ah
<superfly> I installed the Jellybean Launcher, so that helps
<inetpro> superfly: I'm very happy with SwiftKey 3 for the keyboard
<inetpro> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey
<Cantide> bbl 'o'
<superfly> inetpro: I installed GO keyboard, also very happy with it.
<Squirm> a friend of mine uses swype
<Squirm> takes quite a bit of getting used to, but it's not bad
<inetpro> superfly: one problem I have with jellybean is the fact that Google Now stole the functionality of the tab completion in quasseldroid
<superfly> it did?
<superfly> can't you just press the little magnifying glass?
<inetpro> nick completion used to work with the search button before jellybean
<superfly> ah
<inetpro> now the moment I press it, it launches google now
<superfly> I don't have a search button
<inetpro> superfly: you have something for nick completion?
<superfly> there's a little magnifying glass on the typing line
<superfly> inetpro: like so
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: Ahh, hth did I miss that? 
<inetpro> :-) 
<Squirm> lol
<superfly> you always used the search button :-P
<inetpro> Yebo yes 
<inetpro> Thanks superfly 
 * inetpro hides in the corner
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4linux> byeee :)
 * smile4linux leaves too
<inetpro> night kil[tab]
<inetpro> goeinag ou grootte
<smile4linux> :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-22
<mc> hello guys
<mc> can I ask something?\
<Guest10567> What video technology used by projector?
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> freenode sicker
<Kilos> hi tuxmaster 
<tuxmaster> hello people
<magespawn> good morning all
<tuxmaster> i never knew about this channel until today ,its good to see so many ubuntu lovers
<magespawn> hey tuxmaster
<magespawn> where you from?
<tuxmaster> from south africa ,like most of you, from a little town in the western cape called Ladismith
<Kilos> tuxmaster, welcome to ubuntu-z
<Kilos> za
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> put #ubuntu-za as a permanent site for you
<Kilos> we need linux peeps here
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> "LOL JK" - Mayans
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tuxmaster, tell us a bit about yourself
<magespawn> tuxmaster: i know of it, i live in Hluhluwe Northern KZN.
<magespawn> Hey Squirm
<Squirm> hello magespawn 
<tuxmaster> Ive been using ubuntu and  linux for about 5 years, i got my first ubuntu cd from shipit (remember shipit?) when it was still around , ive been programming for 2 years , im a registered ubuntu and linux user and ive dabbled in afew other distros lie fedora mint mandriva and even puppy linux
<Squirm> i think a mate of mine now lives in Hluhluwe
<Squirm> hmm, there is a town down the road called Ladysmith
<Squirm> in kzn
<Squirm> never heard of Ladismith
<Squirm> people who named towns aren't very original
<Squirm> and hello :)
<magespawn> lol @ Squirm
<Kilos> smile will be happy. he didnt wake up dead
<Squirm> Kilos: not possible
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> bbiab, food
<Kilos> tuxmaster, we got some big ubuntu guns here
<Kilos> 2 of the dev guys as well and python experts
<magespawn> and some people who just muck about in almost everything
<tuxmaster> my kind of people ;)
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Squirm> was going to ask tuxmaster about his nick
<Squirm> cause tux is a penguin
<Squirm> granted, the linux penguin
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> just found out something pretty cool
<Kilos> lol you studying or googling
<magespawn> if you attach a second monitor you get two displays for each "Desk" area in ubuntu
<magespawn> a little of both
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> do you skype magespawn ?
<magespawn> not often
<Kilos> poor langjan is battling
<Kilos> he mailed me and asked if i can tell him who can help. i repled to come here
<Kilos> replied
<Kilos> well see if he makes it
<magespawn> did he say what the problem was?
<Kilos> he says his 12.10 dont see the  webcam
<Kilos> My problem is that since upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal, my Skype 
<Kilos> does not pick up my Genius GE111 webcam.
<magespawn> ahh yes i saw some of those mails
<Kilos> he shoulda stayed with 12.04 if it was working there
<Kilos> it must be a prob in the 12.10 skype methinks
<Kilos> i dont have a webcam or the data for skype anyway so cant help him at all
 * mazal loer in
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> if you see him tell him to install something like cheese to see if it worls there
<magespawn> works
<Kilos> skype jy?
<mazal> Ekke ?
<Kilos> ja man jy
<mazal> Nope , only gtalk for me
<Kilos> gtalk on pidgin?
<Kilos> XMPP
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<mazal> I use the default chat program in Ubuntu , but it's a gtalk account
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> wheee I finally found something that could actually put my machine to good use with all its hardware and actually max it out, and doing what Im doing at the moment, man Im glad I invested what I did in this machine
<mazal> And what is that "something" Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> heh adobe premiere
<Symmetria> video editing
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/taskmanager.png
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> ^^^ thats some pretty heavy utilization considering the specs of those cpus etc
<mazal> Ya mine only gets maxed when I convert movies
<Symmetria> heh Im doing one worse than converting movies, Im editing them
<mazal> Me too
<Symmetria> heh that cpu screenshot was taken while I was live processing video coming in off an HD camera
<mazal> But just basic cutting
<Symmetria> kinda happy that premiere integrates so nicely with my video capture hardware
<Symmetria> (using a blackmagic intensity pro pci-e card)
<Symmetria> and then in combination with a panasonic hc-v700 camera, I can screw around with live video
<magespawn> later all 
<Kilos> k 
<Squirm> it's
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> hot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> take it out and cool it
<Squirm> out is hotter than in
<Kilos> have you got a fam Squirm 
<Kilos> fan
<Squirm> no Kilos, I'm an orphan, all alone wandering the world on the back of an elephant
<Kilos> no man you at home in that tiny town
<Kilos> winterton
<Squirm> ...
<Squirm> </sarcasm>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just put a dish of water in from of the fan
<Kilos> let it blow over the water to you
<Squirm> I bought myself a 12v car fan once. chopped off the lighter adapter and stuck it into my computers power supply
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Thanks Maaz 
<inetpro> Now if only that was real coffee 
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro shaking off the laziness to go and make some coffee
<Kilos> why you think i drink tea in beer mugs
<Kilos> lasts longer
<mazal> Nou is ek ook lus ve koffie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> still sweating Squirm the orphan?
<Squirm> Kilos: went for a swim
<Squirm> that helped for a little
<Squirm> ...until I got out
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> never mind night is close
<Squirm> I went for a swim when it was overcast
<Squirm> still is
<Squirm> but it's hot
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi Kilos, Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: beer please
<Maaz> Squirm: Go get it yourself!
<Squirm> fine
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Yessir
<charl_> Kilos: i know someone who also drinks tea in beer mugs but for me the tea gets cold too quickly
<charl_> Kilos: i like my tea / coffee nice and hot!
<Kilos> lol i like cold tea
<Kilos> better than water
<charl_> ice tea isn't too bad but usually people throw sugar into it
<charl_> and i try to avoid drinking sugar in my drinks
<Kilos> i like sugar and sweet stuff
<Kilos> im not fat
<Kilos> sugar is energy
<charl_> it's doesn't necessarily have anything to do with fat but it's bad for the adrenal gland
<Kilos> oh i think i sold mine some time back
<charl_> sorry not the adrenal gland, i mean the pancreas
<charl_> had to look up the english word :)
<Kilos> sold that too
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Squirm!
<Kilos> my mom took lotsa sugar and chocolate and lived to 80
<charl_> i think it's partly genetic too
<charl_> diabetes
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you a funny blood person?
<charl_> if i look at most diseases people seem to get, it's genetic
<charl_> no fortunately i don't have diabetes and it isn't in my family either
<Kilos> what group?
<charl_> ah blood group, no idea actually
<charl_> never had to get a transfusion
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> different blood groups need different food
<Kilos> one mans meat is another mans poison
<charl_> i have heard about that as well
<charl_> but i don't seem to have any diatary problems so i never went to see a diatition
<charl_> sheesh i hope i spell right now :)
<charl_> my english is not so good
<Kilos> forget dieticians
<charl_> ah that's the spelling
<charl_> for some reason i thought i had it wrong ;)
<Kilos> Maaz, google doctor D adamo
<Maaz> Kilos: "Eat Right For Your Blood Type :: The Official Blood Type Diet ® Site" http://www.dadamo.com/ :: "About Dr. D'Adamo - Live Right 4 Your Type" http://www.dadamo.com/dadamo.htm :: "Dr. Peter D'Adamo" http://www.dadamo.com/B2blogs/blogs/index.php?blog=24 :: "Eat Right For Your Type :: What Makes a 'Type O' an Individual?" http://www.dadamo.com/bloodtype_O.htm
<Maaz> :: "Dadamo Institute -" http://www.dadamoinstitute.com/ :: "Blood type diet - Wikipedia, …
<charl_> but then i first need to get my blood group tested
<Kilos> look at the top one i think charl_ 
<charl_> and i hate needles :S so i will have to get drunk first :D
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> haha
<Kilos> look the other way man
<charl_> thanks
<Kilos> like AB bloods must not eat beef or chicken if i member right
<Kilos> but turkey and mutton is good
<charl_> i think i am better off to not know my blood type :D
<Kilos> other peeps get fat from  cabage
<charl_> now at least i don't have to feel bad about eating stuff
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> sour cabage is nice
<Kilos> chicken
<Kilos> the german way ya
<Kilos> sour krout or something
<charl_> what do you call that in english? sauerkraut?
<charl_> ah sourkrout
<Kilos> ?
<charl_> lemme look it up on the wikipedia quickly
<Kilos> forget
<charl_> in dutch it's actually "zuurkool" but in english they seem to just call it by the german name
<charl_> sauerkraut
<charl_> "so lecker!"
<Kilos> ya i like it too
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> i go get sheep
<charl_> ciao
<charl_> i'm off too
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hehe Squirm just saw an add on idiot box that made me think of you
<Kilos> you need a gobrella
<Kilos> a large person you can use for shade
<Squirm> it's a brobrella
<Squirm> wait
<Squirm> Kilos
<Squirm> are you calling me fat?
<Kilos> rofl no man
<Kilos> oh did they say brobrella
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> peeps that swim lots dont get fat
<Squirm> I don't swim a lot
<Kilos> oh you used to hey
<Kilos> forgot you a working man now
<Kilos> and no dams in mooiriver
<Kilos> hi Wraz 
<Squirm> there's one on the property...
<Kilos> how can i say you are fat. ive never seen you
<Kilos> a big one?
<Squirm> maybe 800m in length
<Kilos> or a tiny bass dam
<Squirm> 20m wide
<Squirm> maybe 25m
<Kilos> thats big enough. keep swimming
<Kilos> mind the crabs
<Squirm> I'd rather swim in the pool tbh
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> swimming the midmar mile next year
<Kilos> great
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> not a big deal really
<Kilos> nope its not far but its a great event
<Squirm> I've done it too many times. the amount of people annoy me now :P
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> it's more of a pain
<Squirm> It'll probably be my 8th time
<Kilos> wow thats good
<Squirm> it's just something I did
<Squirm> well, I'm not to sure at what age I swam my first mile. I think it was 12, if it was then this is my 8th
<Kilos> its still an achievement
<Squirm> swap your i an your e around ;)
<Kilos> acheivement
<Squirm> the last time I did midmar, I think 2009, there were about 2000 people in my event. so 2000 people, spread over 5 groups each leaving 5min apart
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> Maaz, spell achieve
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> gah
<Kilos> Maaz, spell acheive
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Achieve or achieve
<Squirm> I'm lost now
<Kilos> thats kinda crowded
<Squirm> my spell check had it wrong
<Squirm> now it's right
<Squirm> yeah, 2000 people in event 8.
<Squirm> there are 8 events
<Squirm> less people in all the other events
<Kilos> oh not all one hit anymore?
<Squirm> events 5,6,7,8 are on Sunday - the main events
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> so you're going to have like 6000-8000 swimmers on Sunday
<Kilos> eeek
<Squirm> with their friends/family/spectators
<Squirm> see what I mean it's too busy
<Kilos> worse than durban beach holiday time
<Symmetria> heh, man, the more I play with this adobe premiere software the more I love it
<Symmetria> you can do some such cool things with it
<Symmetria> for putting together training videos, its awesomeness, you can use VLC to record desktop sessions, then pull them into premiere, add voice overs and even magnify parts of the screen in the middle of play
<Symmetria> and there are even ways to redact specific things in the video if you want
<Kilos> hi tuxmaster 
<Kilos> hi smile2013 
<smile2013> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> whats with 2013
<tuxmaster> hi kilos
<smile2013> Kilos: only a few days left till 2013 :)
<Kilos> lol 
<smile2013> I'm ready for it :)
<smile2013> I'm doing one good thing each day :D
<smile2013> I started 2 days ago :)
<Kilos> such as?
<Kilos> i do a good thing every day too and have been for 60 years
<Kilos> i breathe
<smile2013> Kilos: Today I installed Linux Mint for my mum, which I consider a good thing :)
<Kilos> yes i agree
<smile2013> And I started to make her collection of receipts digital :)
<smile2013> They are fading away, you know
<Kilos> ya
<smile2013> the receipts book is becoming dirty
<smile2013> :p
<Kilos> nice of you to help her
<Kilos> good boy
<Kilos> hehe
<smile2013> :DD
<smile2013> We've got a new printer
<smile2013> all-in-one
<smile2013> so also scanner
<smile2013> it's not very good, but it's good enough
<Kilos> thats nice
<smile2013> it's really fast, btw :)
<smile2013> I scan a page in three seconds
<smile2013> And it can save my scans to a USB drive
<Kilos> yip on linux they are fast. try with winsucks
<smile2013> Lol, the printer is not running a specified operating system
<smile2013> it has an lcd screen
<smile2013> you scan on the printer itself
<smile2013> it has 256 mb ram itself :)
<Kilos> oh arent you working it through a pc
<smile2013> No, it's a network printer
<smile2013> which is really handy, you need no scan drivers :D
<Kilos> ah
<smile2013> And you can print without a main computer is running :)
<smile2013> I need a NAS which syncs to the client computers
<smile2013> does someone know that? :)
<mazal> Night all , sleep well
<Kilos> night mazal 
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> night magtie and all others
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile2013> kilos is gone :(
<tuxmaster> kilos went to a better place...his bed lucky!!
<smile2013> I'm leaving too :p byee :)
<Symmetria> heh man, for anyone who still believes that capped internet accounts make sense to anyone, they should try installing the entire adobe creative suite which is a download installer 
<Symmetria> damn its huge
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-23
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning!
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> ooh
<Squirm> dam time
 * nlsthzn is finding Windows 8 somewhat confusing...
<tuxmaster> thats the whole point of windows 8 to be confusing and scare users to linux :P
<Langjan> Hi there, is there somebody on line who can assist me to get my Genius webcam going on Skype, Quantal 12.10?  
<Symmetria> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Lamborghini-Murcielago-Clean-One-Owner-needs-a-good-buffing-and-oil-change-/200856993083?pt=Salvage_Parts_Cars&hash=item2ec4027d3b&autorefresh=true&afsrc=1
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos, good afternoon 
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know who Kilos, is. Say 'Kilos, on freenode' and I'll take your word that Kilos, exists
<inetpro> Au
<inetpro> Kilos: ehlo 
<Kilos> lol hgiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hiya as well
<inetpro> het jy nie middag slapie nie? 
<inetpro> lekker warm vandag 
<Kilos> ja dit is
<inetpro> ChanServ: wb
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<charl_> lol
<charl_> chanserv has been bad... it got killed by an operator :)
<nlsthzn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> smile2013: wb
<inetpro> smile2013: it's not 2013 just yet
<smile2013> no not yet :D
<Kilos> hi smile2013 magtie mazal inetpro nlsthzn 
<mazal> Hi oom Kilos 
<smile2013> hi Kilos :)
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<inetpro> goeie more oom Kilos
<Kilos> hehe so cheeky
 * inetpro cheeky?
<inetpro> never!
<Kilos> ja ja
<Kilos> have you found out more about wraz anyone
 * inetpro just figured that he quit a few minutes ago
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> hehe pla Wraz nog steeds
<Kilos> must only be signal loss
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> when he comes back i gonna ctcp ping him till he answeres
 * mazal ga krieket kyk
<Kilos> k
<inetpro> Wraz: wb
<Kilos> Wraz, wb
<Kilos> hmm fast connection
<Kilos> Ping reply from Wraz: 0.77 second(s)
<Kilos> acherv, wb long time no see
<acherv> little busy
<acherv> Kilos: best wishes
<Kilos> ty acherv and the best to you too
<Wraz> Not that fast.
<Kilos> lol hi
<Kilos> hi tuxmaster 
<tuxmaster> hello
<Kilos> ping got them
<Kilos> lo ludo 
<inetpro> Wraz: wb
<inetpro> Wraz: just tell Kilos that you are human and he will be happy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah not a spybot
<Kilos> hes just very shy inetpro 
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> moo
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<inetpro> superfly: you happy with the device?
<superfly> inetpro: loving it
<superfly> inetpro: been on Facebook recently?
<inetpro> hmm... lemme go look
<superfly> inetpro: are you friends with me on Facebook?
 * inetpro can see superfly jumping up and down with a small fly on a trampoline
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> superfly: how did you combine them photos like that?
<Kilos> yo not_found
 * inetpro likes this one: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KBuqGFMbrXY/UNao8idftBI/AAAAAAAAAw0/jm1kQJOG-ws/s435/2012+-+1
<inetpro> hmm... combined with instagram?
<not_found> hey uncle Kilos 
<not_found> and hello to all
<Kilos> is that sound equipment
<not_found> so what is news in ZA land (except for X-Mas fast approaching)?
<superfly> inetpro: no, combined beforehand and then instagramed 
<Kilos> all good methinks not_found 
<inetpro> Kilos: apart from the fact that he should find his self
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> Kilos: he's lost his self again
<inetpro> that is not news?
<Kilos> lol i just twigged
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> himself
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean he is completely gone missing?
<Kilos> no man himself instead of his self
 * not_found is confused
<inetpro> nee, I thought he just lost his self, like being a different person :-)
<Kilos> well if you not_found  then you lost arent you neil
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you get so technical
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> ah ol...
<not_found> ok even
<not_found> >.>
<Kilos> hows things there in ahab land not_found 
<Kilos> dates and camel milk for Christmas
<inetpro> not_found: wb
<not_found> nah, the wife is trying her hand at her first Turkey this year... so I might not be back after the 25th :'(
<not_found> thanks inetpro 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> turkey actually not too lekker
<inetpro> poor Turkey
<Kilos> kentucky is better
 * inetpro remembers Turkeys running around the yard on the farm as a kid
<inetpro> can't remember eating one ever 
<Kilos> goeloegoeloegoeloe
<inetpro> ya, funny sound indeed
<Kilos> kinda dry i think
<not_found> Yup, I will humor her and the dry bird she serves :/
<Kilos> there is an art to cooking turkey so its not too dry
<inetpro> they don't only have a funny sound but even look very funny as well
<superfly> we're trying a turducken 
<inetpro> superfly: wth is that?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not_found, tell her in the filling to use a fair amount of fat in the filling
<not_found> going to catch you all later... some other peeps wish to use the PC... if I don't see any of you have a great X-Mass and an awesome New Year (not just for the day but for all the days after that too :p)
<inetpro> superfly: are you on the mobile?
<Kilos> you too not_found enjoy
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> superfly: how's the typing going on a touch screen? You seem slower than usual.
<superfly> inetpro: I'm also busy with family
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> a turbulent 
<superfly> ag 
<superfly> a turducken is a turkey stuffed with a chicken, stuffed with a duck
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> still getting used to the keyboard 
<superfly> the screen is quite wide 
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> superfly: that sounds like a lot of meat
<inetpro> you invited the whole community?
<superfly> inetpro: no, they debone it and you get something like a Turkey roll
<inetpro> interesting
<superfly> so we got the smallest one we could find 
<inetpro> sounds lekker!
<superfly> looking forward to it :-)
<smile2013> inetpro: :D
<smile2013> Do you know it's already tweede kerstdag? :p https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/521439_205856926206104_153137958_n.jpg
<inetpro> smile2013: uh?
<inetpro> what that about?
<smile2013> inetpro: they say today is Boxing Day :p
<smile2013> but they mean they'll have an action, and they are today open :p
<inetpro> smile2013: nee man, waar val jy uit die bus uit?
<smile2013> it's on the picture, inetpro 
<inetpro> of julle
<smile2013> :)
<smile2013> not my picture
<inetpro> smile2013: ai! Baie deurmekaar daar by julle. :-)
<smile2013> haha, ja ;)
<smile2013> :p
<mazal> Sleep well everyone :)
<smile2013> ons is 'n bietjie mis ;)
<Kilos> ya boxing day is the day after Christmas
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile2013> good night, byee :)
 * smile2013 leaves too
<Squirm> I think it may be time for bed
<Squirm> good night
<superfly> me too
<inetpro> good idea
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-16
<Kilos> morning all
<kbmonkey> morning all
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> eish, pc crashed now. its getting old.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how old?
<kbmonkey> gee I am not sure 
<kbmonkey> pre i days
<Kilos> dual core?
<kbmonkey> no
<kbmonkey> core duo
<kbmonkey> think its a brownsville mainboard
<Kilos> ah then not too old yet. im still running a single core and this dual core
<Kilos> still lots of live left
<Kilos> life
<kbmonkey> maybe 5 or 6 years
<Kilos> hi that
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: 
<kbmonkey> kilos remember our humidity down here gets into all electronics
<kbmonkey> it is terrible
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<Kilos> oh ya i forget durbs
<Kilos> invest in switch cleaner kbmonkey 
<Kilos> from A1 radio, they used to be cheapest
<Kilos> servisol is best but spanjaard lubricating switch cleaner is as good i think and half the price
<kbmonkey> on electronics?
<Kilos> cleans protects and adds years of life again
<Kilos> specially made for electronics
<kbmonkey> thanks!
<Kilos> can clean whole mobo and all sockets and keyboard safely
<kbmonkey> no I can't see where how old it is, haha
<Kilos> i dunno how to find pcs age
<kbmonkey> all I remember is the graphics chipset was so new the driver for linux kernel was not out yet
<kbmonkey> and I ran hardy on it I think
<kbmonkey> 8.10
<Kilos> wow thats when i started with ubuntu
<Kilos> couldnt get 8.04 to use cell for internet
<Kilos> but since 8.10 things kept getting better and more user friendly
<kbmonkey> ya
<Kilos> what you know about dvd multi writer. is that the one that can write 2 sided dvd's
<kbmonkey> I don't know much about that Kilos, sorry man
<kbmonkey> you can write both sides of discs now?
<Kilos> so they say ya
<Kilos> i actually have some that ian brought that were supplied with some magazine that have games and stuff both sides
<Kilos> one called PCFORMAT 2 sided dvd
<Kilos> but everything on them is for win
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> kbmonkey: down there old radio volume pots also get scratchy when setting volume
<Kilos> switch cleaner fixes it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
<theblazehen> morning all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
 * Symmetria looks around the internet and finds a shocking lack of spurs supporters anywhere this morning
 * Symmetria grins
<theblazehen> hey Symmetria 
<theblazehen> what happened?
<Symmetria> hahaha liverpool beat them 0-5 
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> theblazehen: are you finished with school now?
<Kilos> if so whats next?
<theblazehen> Kilos, still got 2 years left
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> you still a baby then
<theblazehen> hehe, yeah :p
<Kilos> well you off to a good start
<Kilos> keep it up in the IT world
<theblazehen> Yep :) will do
<Symmetria> heh its a public holiday today?
<Symmetria> ;p damn I didnt even know that
<Kilos> oh yay konversation now shows graphic emoticons
<Kilos> you here Symmetria ?
<Kilos> :-)
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> and hello Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro wb 
<inetpro> dankie oom
<inetpro> sorry, was afk for just a bit
<Kilos> my konversation can now see smileys we we we
<Kilos> ya we noticed
<Kilos> you didnt even answer pms
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> gaan dit goed ?
<inetpro> no problemos oom
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> just very hot
<Kilos> yeah bit of a scorcher today
<Kilos> 35°c they say
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> I also see a warning about hail
<inetpro> @tWeatherSA ALERT: The SA Weather Service has issued a watch for severe T-storms in northern GP on Monday. Large #hail & damaging winds possible. 
<inetpro> 9:00 AM - 16 Dec
<theblazehen> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> yw
<inetpro> but I'm hoping they are wrong
<Kilos> inetpro: have you got kweather installed
<Kilos> we had such hail and late cold snaps this year we have no fruit
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> Kilos: it is not in the repos
<Kilos> oh is that why i sukkel
<Kilos> ty will get it
<Kilos> i see konversation can do weather too
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> /weather 
<Kilos>  displays weather information if you have KWeather installed and running (KDE 3)
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<Kilos> sigh
<Symmetria> 10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
<Symmetria> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 67.851/67.963/68.150/0.079 ms
<Symmetria> our new gaming server hosted in Kampala 
<Symmetria> not bad from South Africa 
<charl> hi Symmetria 
<charl> kenya is really investing in ICT infrastructure right?
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> Kilos: that looks like one of many interesting apps that was never ported to KDE4
<Kilos> yeah all i can find is some okey sukkeling to get it going on 12.04
<Kilos> with kde3 i think
<Kilos> http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php?topic=55647.0
<Kilos> Maaz: forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 32° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 32° C., Monday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Tuesday: Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Tuesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 16° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Wednesday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 16°
<Maaz> C., Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 25° C., Thursday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low:…
<Kilos> ai!
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<psyatw> hi Symmetria
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> inetpro: jy hier?
<kbmonkey> how is the rain Kilos ?
<Kilos> nothing yet kbmonkey 
<Kilos> very hot though
<kbmonkey> eish
<kbmonkey> is raining here again
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> your pc going again?
<Kilos> what did you find
<Kilos> dust all over clogging cooling
<kbmonkey> its been going all this time
<kbmonkey> the freezes are just occasional. it may be memory related. I'll run a memtest one night
<Kilos> hi boldin 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Squirm: what doing
<kbmonkey> huh, the matrix has split
<Kilos> hmm... he didnt even greet
<Kilos> i wonder where oupa is?
<Kilos> maybe kde popped his nut
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<Kilos> whats with the supporter/student/bit
<kbmonkey> hi
<kbmonkey> I got that since I donated to freenode years ago
<kbmonkey> dumb netsplit
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi psyatw1 
<Kilos> this your brother?
<psyatw1> hi Kilos
<psyatw1> of course
<Kilos> lol
<psyatw1> I killed him
<Kilos> shame he was a cool dude man'
<psyatw1> the poor chap just had to die, you know?
<psyatw1> I guess I can fix that
<psyatw1> meet the new psyatw
<psyatw1> even cooler and better than the old one
<Kilos> hmm...
<psyatw> you see
<psyatw> you won´t even notice the difference
<Kilos> wb psyatw 
<psyatw> ty Kilos
<Kilos> i was saying night to my brat on pidgin
<kbmonkey> there is a split personality going on there
<Kilos> 01.45 there
<psyatw> split on the net, that´s what I say!
<Kilos> yeah been a coupla splits today
<Kilos> i spent the day on kde to help the new okey and he didnt come online
<Kilos> sigh
<psyatw> yeah
<Kilos> most likely having a snoek braai
<Kilos> you know what snoek is psyatw ?
<psyatw> Kilos, Dutch is my native language (one of them at least), so I do
<psyatw> I just don´t really like to eat it
<Kilos> oh do them peeps know snoek as well
<Kilos> you must try smoked. it be yummy
<psyatw> ok, I will
<psyatw> btw, I got my holidays today \o/
<psyatw> so I will be going back to the Netherlands
<Kilos> no need to cook or anything  you break a piece off and chew
<psyatw> for the first time in 7 months
<Kilos> yum yum
<psyatw> aha
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey
<Kilos> both of you
<kbmonkey_> thanks Kilos 
<kbmonkey_> hey, darn it. keep growing a tail lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maazwb
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> Kilos: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> Maaz_ reboot
<Maaz_> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> yo oupateddie you win with kde?
<oupateddie> Afternoon... Still trying it out. Yep it is loadfed and I can sign on. It is on 13.04. My 13.10 does not load up. It gives me an error when booting from the stick. But it is running
<Kilos> you will find once you used to it that there are  many more apps there for clever peeps
<Kilos> pity about the 13.10. thats lots faster
<oupateddie> well it says there is a newer version and I must upgrade... will probably do that but it is 1Gb to download.
<oupateddie> Just wondered if I do that and it upgrades to 13.10 what would happen to the ubuntu desktop... Will it also upgrade that at the same time?
<Kilos> yeah 1.1g i think but you have the iso already
<oupateddie> Yeh but he ISO doesn't wotk
<Kilos> just make another boot stick that works
<oupateddie> Will try 
<Kilos> whew there is a way to checksum it but i dunno how
<Kilos> use inetbootin
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<Kilos> unetbootin
<Kilos> i had probs with startup disk creator a coupla times
<oupateddie> unetbootin I'll probably have to install as I can't find it in the dasher
<Kilos> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats a bad split
<tumbleweed> it's suddenly got a bit stormy on freenode
<Kilos> wb psyatw 
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<psyatw> ty Kilos
<Kilos> i didnt go off man
<Kilos> your server went off inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: last time you gave a sign of life was at 17:55
<Kilos>  <Kilos> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<inetpro> Kilos: what server?
<Kilos> all the inetpro's were gone here
<inetpro> I was here man
<Kilos> [Notify] inetpro went offline (irc.freenode.net).
<inetpro> Kilos: was you that left
<inetpro> together with all the others :-)
<Kilos> no man oupa and i still chatted
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> <3
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wonder why we got netsplits again today
<Kilos> ddos attacks?
<Kilos> inetpro: dont just lurk, fixit so kweather works
<Kilos> i wanna just do /weather
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> haha en sonder n ai! nogal
<Kilos> wwwandrei: welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ok bye
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: fortunately that hail stayed away
<Kilos> yeah man what a pity hey
<Kilos> bit of nitrogen would be lekker
<inetpro> hmm...
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> so I was looking at trying to model just how much bandwidth 4k video would eat up
<Symmetria> if it were streamed 
<Symmetria> lol, all I can say is we have bandwidth problems
<charl> good evening
<charl> seems like kornbluth broke
<Kilos> ho charl 
<Kilos> hi actually
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi csatan 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> no place here for the goat
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey charl 
<Symmetria> ARGH :( I think my video card is going
<Symmetria> Im getting pixelation on one of my monitors
<Symmetria> Im hoping its just the cable but that looks horribly like video card
<Kilos> you overload everything
<Symmetria> heh, if its the video card though I can handle it, if it turns out to be the monitor Im gonna scream
<Symmetria> video card blown, I can handle that, these new screens though, that would make me cry
<theblazehen> :(
<Symmetria> kilos lol, I think I am probably pushing the limits of what the video card can handle to be honest
<Kilos> they are still under garauntee
<theblazehen> Symmetria, what you throwing at it?
<Kilos> gaurantee
<Kilos> that thing
<Symmetria> theblazehen heh, a resolution of 9080x1080p 
<Kilos> garantee
<theblazehen> guarantee*
<theblazehen> Symmetria, wow...
<Kilos> oh ya ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Why?!
<Symmetria> its 1920 + 1920 + 2560 + 2560 horizontal
<Symmetria> and 1080p height across the lot 
<theblazehen> lol, nice. But I mean, Why do you need so much?
<theblazehen> Also, got a picture of your setup?
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/computer.jpg
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> nice :D
<Symmetria> theblazehen lol, why? wel, the only real answer to that is "because i can" ;p
<theblazehen> As good as any reason..
<Symmetria> Im actually replacing both the two left hand screens as well with more of the dell's on the right 
<Symmetria> which will push me to 10240 resolution horizontal
<Symmetria> gonna order them tomorrow
<Symmetria> the problem is those dell screens are... horrifically priced
<Symmetria> (any time you want a monitor thats not doing standard 1080p (1920x1080p) you're into stupid price :(
<Symmetria> heh I just discovered something nifty about windows remote desktop
<Symmetria> you can tell it to span multiple desktops
<Symmetria> and actually rdp full screen at sick resolutions
<theblazehen> Ooh nice! Only windows? 
<Symmetria> heh never tried that under linux
<theblazehen> I'm doing it tomorrow :)
<theblazehen> If all goes well
<theblazehen> Just waiting for my new HDD
<theblazehen> 40GB is getting a bit small
<theblazehen> Perhaps using remote X11, or x forwarding over SSH, otherwise 2x or rdp
<Symmetria> heh theblazehen wait till 4k video comes out
<Symmetria> I worked it out, the average size of a movie in 4k video resolution will be 32gigs ;p
<theblazehen>  :(
<theblazehen> I get 11 mbit at best on my wifi
<Symmetria> I cant wait to get back to Kenya :) while I been away the company has been putting the connectivity into my house
<Symmetria> <3
<theblazehen> nice :)
<Symmetria> I'll have more bandwidth into my house than most isps in za have total ;p
<theblazehen> anyways, cya, gonna go to bed
<Symmetria> 2 x 10G circuits!
<Symmetria> <3
<theblazehen> lol nice!
<Symmetria> lol gnight
 * theblazehen is jealous
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-17
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> yo ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo fly
<Kilos> no fair. xchat only shows graphical smileys in winsucks
<Kilos> i like to see who sticks tongue out at me
<ThatGraemeGuy> its called windows, don't sink to that level
<Kilos> sorry 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi there Squirm bored already?
<Squirm> it's been ok
<Squirm> been keeping myself busy
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos, Vince-0, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> and superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi :)
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Vince-0> !
<charl> got (one of) our outbound links updated this morning to 40gbps
<charl> i don't notice much of a difference though
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz_, hi
 * Maaz_ waves to Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> thats fast that
<oupateddie> Morning great world
 * oupateddie Waves
<Kilos> hi oupateddie 
<oupateddie> howzit
<Kilos> lekker and you?
<oupateddie> trying to play with kubuntu 13.10
<oupateddie> Installed in clean on the lappie
<oupateddie> but some small things I am not sure of yet
<Kilos> fast hey
<Kilos> or do you update same time
<Kilos> ok lemme reboot to kde
<oupateddie> well I got it installed and yes it is quite fast. Tell me how the hell do I arrange the icons on the desktop?
<superfly> oupateddie: you don't, the "desktop" is not a place to store your icons
<oupateddie> OK kindly enlighten me
<superfly> you can change it if you want, but there really isn't a reason to
<superfly> oupateddie: if you want access to your often used programs, you can right-click on them in the menu and say "add to favourites"
<oupateddie> well then help. As I am an OLD gnome user
<superfly> that'll add them to the front page of the menu
<oupateddie> ok
<superfly> you can also right-click on the item in the task bar and select "show a launcher when not running" and it'll leave the icon there when the app is not running (like on Windows 7)
<oupateddie> ok let me start from one point. I have no remoived the icons on the desktop asw ell as a second desktop I had
<oupateddie> right now I want to add icons to some place where I can access them easily. I thus right-click and ad to favourites
<Kilos> yip
<superfly> then when you open the menu, they're there
<superfly> or, start your app, and then right-click on its entry in the task bar and click on "show a launcher when not running" and it'll be on the task bar all the time
<Kilos> also if you want to run something you tick the blue launcher bottom left and type in the program you want to run and it will show
<Kilos> oupateddie: superfly is the kde master here, him and inetpro 
<superfly> I don't actually use the normal menu any more, I use something similar to Unity's dash called Homerun
<superfly> but I prefer using my keyboard to my mouse :-)
<Kilos> lol we arent all at your level superfly 
<oupateddie> I also prefer keaboard
<oupateddie> so where I get this Homerun
<Kilos> Maaz_: google Homerun for 13.10 kubuntu
<Maaz_> Kilos: "How To Install Homerun Kicker 1.1.0 On Kubuntu 13.10/13.04/12.10 ..." http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-homerun-kicker-1-1-0-on-kubuntu-13-1013-0412-10-and-linux-mint-161514-using-kde/ :: "Kubuntu 13.10 Quick Look « openDarkwing" http://opendarkwing.com/kubuntu-13-10-quick-look/ :: "Kubuntu 13.04 Personal Setup, (+Homerun Launcher Re-Ordering ..."
<Maaz_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEJm7yI_u30 :: "homerun + kicker : “Blue-Shell” team - Launchp…
 * Kilos looks too
<oupateddie> OK I'll get there in time. I have right clicked on the FireFox and aade
<oupateddie> OK I see it on the taslbaar
<superfly> oupateddie: I right-click on the icon and then set the keyboard shortcut to Windows+F1
<superfly> then I can press Meta+F1 and start typing my app name
<oupateddie> Ok I'm trying to install the homerun widget
<Kilos> superfly: did you have homerun on 12.04 too
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Symmetria> holy crap there are some stupid people in this world
<psyatw> hi Symmetria
<psyatw> of course there are
<Symmetria> steers afrovan seriously just asked me if Kenya was an international destination while I was trying to get moving quotes
 * Symmetria double facepalms
<oupateddie> what is an activity?
<superfly> oupateddie: it's like a different style of interacting with your desktop (I think)
<oupateddie> Was on the phone, thanks 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> internet
<Squirm> is painfully slow
<Squirm> I miss my internet
<Kilos> dont rush man you on holiday
<Squirm> so when I'm stuck at my parents house and have nothing to do but sit and watch a painfully slow download of the latest How I met your Mother...
<Squirm> I musn't rush ?
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> I can't rush
<Squirm> sadly, I think I'm going to cut my losses and download the lower quality version :(
<Squirm> non-HD quality on an HD TV, when you're used to watching HD, looks shocking 
<charl> taking a look at pycharm now
<charl> it's a proprietary product although it does seem to have a dumbed-down open source version
<charl> but for a python ide, that looks really grown up
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> heh everyone ready for a very dark day on the internet?
<Squirm> no :/
<Squirm> my internet is pretty dead anyway
<Symmetria> heh, the routing table just got 2 large for a large number of deployed routers on the internet to handle
<Symmetria> we're on the verge of a pretty catastrophic event that people are gonna have to run around fixing ;p
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> wow
<charl> lol
<charl> it's about time we hit some hurdles again... it was going far too well for my taste
<Symmetria> charl lol, its a minature y2k bug of ciscos creation 
<charl> i'm sure they will fix it shortly with an ios update, if they haven't already
<Symmetria> cant be fixed with an ios update 
<Symmetria> its a setting that has to be done outside of ios 
<Symmetria> and haha no one updates ios unless there is a problem
<Symmetria> so whats gonna happen is, half the internet is gonna screw out, and THEN people are gonna start fixing
<Symmetria> and you're looking at a day or 2 of chaos
<Symmetria> at least
<charl> sounds like fun
<charl> serves people right for using cisco :P
<Symmetria> yes cisco can die in a fire
<Symmetria> gimme juniper kthx
<charl> i was looking at metafabric just now
<Symmetria> heh in the routing world you really have 4 choices on the higher end
<Symmetria> cisco
<Symmetria> juniper
<Symmetria> huawei
<Symmetria> and alcatel
<Symmetria> alcatel will make baby Jesus weep 
<Symmetria> huawei you need to hire a translator if you want any support
<charl> yeah i was about to say... alcatel... really?
<Symmetria> cisco, well, cisco is just... cisco ;p
<Symmetria> charl heh, ALU stuff works, its just horrific to configure
<Symmetria> shockingly, they actually hold a HUGE percentage of the market
<Symmetria> they have a 25% market share in the high end routing market 
<Symmetria> but I hate their stuff
<charl> bah
<charl> at home i have a ubee cpe device but it's a complete piece of carp
<charl> i just connect myself directly to the damn thing with an ethernet cable
<charl> the wifi is so bad it doesn't stretch for more than 5 metre i think
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> no idea what happened but anyway
<Kilos> hi cmsch 
<cmsch> hi Kilos.  I'm just lurking
<Kilos> thats fine cmsch 
<charl> this is quite interesting
<charl> earlier this year, google decided to move away from xmpp
<Kilos> what can you teach us. lurking is boring
<charl> microsoft, on the other hand, is moving towards xmpp http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Lync_Server#XMPP
<charl> "Lync Server has an XMPP gateway server to federate with external XMPP servers."
<charl> "With Lync Server 2013 - XMPP is natively part of the product"
<charl> so much for google...
<Kilos> charl: you on kde?
<charl> Kilos: no on i3
<Kilos> eish
<charl> i do have kde running in a VM though
<charl> you need something?
<Kilos> i did a kde upgrade on 12.04 and now the bottom panel is black so i cant see my 10 workspaces
<charl> no idea, i'm running 13.10 here in the vm
<charl> which theme are you using? oxygen?
<Kilos> yeah 
<charl> maybe it might help moving back to air
<charl> oxygen just seems to be borked
<charl> oxygen is known to be buggy in any case
<Kilos> ok ty lemme try that
<Kilos> doesnt change anything
<Kilos> everything on air now
<Kilos> i dunno if it would need a reboot to show
<charl> seems like you hit a weird bug there
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70694/how-to-change-color-transparency-of-all-desktop-panels
<Kilos> followed that but no change
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> du8e to incomplete upgrade charl 
<Kilos> due as well
<Kilos> fixed now but in my morning fiddles i ticked number workspaces and now cant find that to switch it off
<Kilos> domdonner
<Kilos> oh my, lightning hit tower, so signal but irc working
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz_, quck
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz_, quick
<Maaz_> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz_, quickly
<Maaz_> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz_, hurry
<Maaz_> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> inetpro, kry jy darem bietjie reen?
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, thanks
<Maaz_> Kilos: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> psychicist, i see maverick.com is an entertainment company
<Kilos> what you doing there
<Kilos> you gonna sing and dance for us
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: ja dankie
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> baie lekker gereen hier
<Kilos> mooi dit reen nog hier maar nie hard nie
<inetpro> selle hier
<Kilos> listen to the falling rain, listen to it fall
<psychicist> Kilos, is it?
<inetpro> what does it tell you Kilos?
<psychicist> goedenavond inetpro 
<inetpro> psychicist: hi
<Kilos> the rain inetpro ?
<Kilos> tells me grass will grow and sheep will vreet dik
<Kilos> psychicist,  "Maverick - An Entertainment Company" http://www.maverick.com/
<Kilos> and heres what i see for you
<Kilos> (~psychicis@nat-192-168-32-0-rw3.maverick.com.pl
<psychicist> Kilos, you see, I'm a fervent supporter of entertainment for the masses
<Kilos> lol
<psychicist> even here in Poland
<psychicist> on television, on the radio, on the internet
<psychicist> you name it
<psychicist> http://www.maverick.com.pl/
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> I prefer mwww.mavericks.co.za ;p
 * Symmetria grins
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> www.mavericks.co.za I mean 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-18
<oupateddie> Is there life on the planet
 * oupateddie waves and greets everybody
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_: dankie man
<Maaz_> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> yo ThatGraemeGuy
<oupateddie> There is life on the planet I see
 * oupateddie waves
<Kilos> hi oupateddie 
<Kilos> always life here, just slow at times
<mazal> More mense
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy?
<mazal> Goed dankie , niks klagte nie
<mazal> Te besig om iets te breek en te moeg om te kla :)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sleg as daar nie tyd is om iets te breek nie
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<mazal> Ek's amper op verlof oom , dan gaan ek als opvoeter lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornins
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> 40mm
<Kilos> dag bduk 
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Vince-0> !
<inetpro> Kilos: I beat you this time
<inetpro> 60mm
<Kilos> wow lekker
<inetpro> baie lekker
<inetpro> maar vrek warm en bedompig nou
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> was nou in die son om knoffel uit te grou
<Kilos> free UV's
 * Kilos goes outside to do a rain dance
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<inetpro> you still not happy with what you got?
<Kilos> lol i want more
<Vince-0> Heerlik
<Vince-0> what a kak day at the office - Im out!
<Trixar_za> le sigh
<Trixar_za> This springlab thing - I have most of the requirements and some of the optional ones, except I didn't "Studying or graduated in Computer Sciences, Mathematics, Physics or 
<Trixar_za> Engineering"
<Trixar_za> Unless you count self-study for fun
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> what you sukkeling lad
<Trixar_za> I mean I taught myself about Linux to the point I can build a functional Linux system myself. I taught myself several languages including python and I can happily hack in any one of them. And because of this idiotic stigma that "if you didn't study computers, you must thusly not be good at computers", the best job I can get is probably something that pays minimum wage. My only other out is to start 
<Trixar_za> my own business, but that requires money, which loops back to the prior problem.
<Kilos> yip papers are important
<Kilos> Trixar_za: try do some online courses just to get papers
<Trixar_za> Do you know how we treated people with an MCSE that started working at a company I was working at? Like they knew less than a normal person, which is pretty accurate considering they do know something, but it's just in all the wrong directions. Prior education does that. It teaches you mental habits with a stubborness that doesn't allow you to learn other ways to do things - this can be a handicap. 
<Trixar_za> When you teach it to yourself however, you develop flexibility with it and you're always willing to learn new ways of doing things.
<Trixar_za> Yet again - money
<Kilos> i see in our list one guy was offering to help with the LPI exams for about R1200 I think
<Kilos> yes experience is super important but papers are what gets the job
<Kilos> write some usefull software and sell it man
<Trixar_za> If I can get an interview, I can get a job 9 times out of 10
<Trixar_za> The trouble is, lack of papers doesn't afford me that chance
<Trixar_za> And I need a job to get money to get said papers
<Kilos> your cv is what they look at before you even get to interview stage
<Trixar_za> it's a vicious circle
<Kilos> yeah the poor will get poorer
<Trixar_za> No - they skim over your CV and check for further education
<Trixar_za> no further education and they skip your CV
<Trixar_za> It's a very fast way to get through a lot of CVs
<Kilos> ya things like LPI and that thing squirm did
<Kilos> redhat stuff
<Trixar_za> redhat certification
<Kilos> ya
<Trixar_za> But it's pretty expensive
<Trixar_za> like ~18k
<Kilos> thats the prob but thats what they wanna see before you even get to interview
<Trixar_za> and I think that's excluding the exam
<Kilos> ouch
<Trixar_za> Actually, I'm thinking of taking the minimum wage type job
<Trixar_za> Saving up and starting my own business. I have a weird feel for business that some of my friends have noticed - so they come to me with their business problems
<Kilos> its a living but thats it
<Trixar_za> It's like asking the single dude for advice on dating
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> like ian is struggling to get ahead with 4.5k a month and doing clock machines and scanners all over the place
<Trixar_za> If I grow big enough, I'll start acquiring some of the businesses that didn't even give me a chance - or at least steal away their already trained employees. Have them die slow deaths
<Kilos> all the software and installs etc
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> getting started is the hard part
<Trixar_za> True, but I already have a product that I'm working on that could be interesting
<Trixar_za> And it will definitely prove my skill with Linux
<Kilos> is it sellable?
<Kilos> saleable
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> you need something to bring in an income
<Kilos> protecting it is the prob though
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Kilos> peeps steal like mad
<Trixar_za> Actually, it will be similar to RedHat, but only for lower-end machines
<Kilos> next thing china is offering it at half your price
<Kilos> good luck
<Trixar_za> Thanks. There is a market in tablets and thin clients. I'm thinking of trying to worm my way into there. And even if it fails, I can still release it as open source and contributed in some way
<Trixar_za> China is the reason Bitcoins exchange rates are so insanely high
<Kilos> nothing is private or safe anymore
<Kilos> i think even patents dont help
<Kilos> they steal it before you even get a patent
<Trixar_za> Don't need patents for something you're going to release (partially) as open source anyway.
<Kilos> n but then you dont get an income from it either
<Trixar_za> That's why Redhat does so well. It releases it's parts as open source (fedora core), but it creates packages tailored to businesses
<Kilos> opensource is great but not for someone that needs money
<Trixar_za> You can use fedora to recreate it, but it will take time. You'll also have to train your employees to use it. Redhat provides that training in the package.
<Kilos> where is the income from linux stuff
<Trixar_za> Canonical is doing something similar too
<Kilos> from the after sales side or support
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Trixar_za> and training
<Kilos> or after install support etc
<Trixar_za> And initial setups and maintaince
<Kilos> but where is the setups etc needed for ubuntu
<Kilos> anyone can install it easy
<Trixar_za> Yes, but you need to train people on how to use it
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> also Canonical can tailor (as in remix) Ubuntu with the software needed for the company, including several proprietary software packages that the company owns
<Trixar_za> making installing a new copy of Ubuntu on the machines easier
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> like the dvd that remastersys makes
<Trixar_za> Yeah, only tailored for the company's needs
<Trixar_za> There is a market there, but few South African companies reallly uses it
<Trixar_za> Mostly because of how prominent Windows is
<Trixar_za> What I really want to do is get Linux into our stock exchange
<Trixar_za> That's where Windows servers are failing badly
<Kilos> that would be a coup
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> New York Stock Exchange is already doing it, so we have that as an example
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> and I've seen how we manage that Windows servers that runs our Stock Exchange
<Trixar_za> They need somebody to constantly monitor it and restart the server everytime it crashes
<Kilos> eish
<Trixar_za> Which is a lot - that's about 2 minutes of lost business
<Trixar_za> each time*
<Trixar_za> Gets longer with heavier loads
<Kilos> thats not good
<Kilos> what causes the crashes
<Trixar_za> Mostly software and user error
<Kilos> ouch
<Trixar_za> It's probably a little better now, but it's still too much for a Windows server to handle in my opinion
<Kilos> ohi superfly wb
<superfly> hi and bye, supper time!
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> inetpro: maybe my rain dance worked
<Kilos> sounds like its coming this way
<inetpro> you have rain?
<Kilos> boom booms only so far
<inetpro> hmm... haven't heard anythin here yet
<Kilos> looks like its at kalefong now
<Kilos> do you know a quck way tochange task bar colours
<Kilos> i sukkel with the info online
<Kilos> like my clock is white with slightly offwhite background
 * inetpro uses a dark Oxygen Desktop Theme
<Kilos> i also have oxygen for everything in the settings i can find
<Kilos> like running apps show white text on black
<Kilos> but clock white on white
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> and for Window Decorations I choose Plastik
<Kilos> oh ok ill try that
<inetpro> but I don't think that would change the task bar
<Kilos> nothing chaqnged
<Kilos> changed either
<Kilos> none of the how tos explain properly
<Kilos> oh i upghraded kde hey
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i think its kde 4.10 or something
<inetpro> ok I still use 4.8.5
<inetpro> with 12.04.3 LTS
<Kilos> ya 12.04.3 but with upgraded kde thing
<Kilos> had to do lots of setting up again
<Kilos> but i think it lekker
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what ai!
<inetpro> @tWeatherSA: ALERT: Intense storms now over parts of the East & West Rand as well as parts of #Johannesburg. T-storm also approaching #Pretoria.
<Kilos> i used up some night surfer data man
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> near 300m
<Kilos> where you get that alert from?
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/tWeatherSA/status/413377805456801792
<Kilos> ai! twit place
 * inetpro can hear a breeze talking and getting louder outside
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> looking here now
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/279263/change-font-color-of-inactive-apps-on-kde-taskbar
<Kilos> i dunno what inactive apps are
<Kilos> Unfortunately, unlike kde, where most of the colors are set specifically, with plasma one has to choose a theme -- 
 * Kilos investigates further
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-19
<Kilos> morning all and inetpro 
<Kilos> 50mm so far and still dripping
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: we had yet another 60mm
<Kilos> wow you in the lead now
<Kilos> lekker ne
<inetpro> unbelievable
<Kilos> this is how it used to be when i was last here in 84 i think it was
<Kilos> lotsa muddy roads
<Kilos> no 1974
<inetpro> sjoe, you have good memories
<Kilos> i remember having to use a tractor to get a car to the road so we could go to work
<inetpro> Kilos: where was that?
<Kilos> car tyres used to pack so full of mud the wheels couldnt turn
<Kilos> here on this same plot
<inetpro> wow! you been there for a long time
<Kilos> they were here about 15 0r 20 years before that
<Kilos> everything was veld with here and there a house
<inetpro> now everything is houses with here and there a veld
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> like a suburb now
<Kilos> used to get over 600mm rain every summer
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> was great for farming
<Kilos> and tools left outside didnt rust, rain was clean not like acid rain we get now
<Kilos> its called progress
<Kilos> too many factories
<Kilos> oh btw i think i remember having them taskbar probs with 13.10 kde too
<Kilos> i remember making each workspace different
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> !
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> hi charl ok ty and you
<charl> not so good
<Kilos> wassup?
<charl> freak accident - fractured my elbow
<Kilos> wow how?
<charl> one arm in a sling
<Kilos> you fell?
<charl> long story... completely stupid
<charl> yes fell
<Kilos> eish
<charl> total freak accident
<Kilos> sorryman
<Kilos> that sucks
<charl> arm in a sling for a few weeks
<Kilos> one hand typing
<charl> it happens :)
<charl> yup exactly
<charl> and it's slooooooow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> didnt you know it would hurt?
<charl> lol
<charl> eh kinda didn't have a choice :P
<Kilos> if it makes enough of an impression in the suc conscious youll never do it again
<charl> lol
<charl> i would not mind it not happening again
<charl> :)
<Kilos> well you can still make smileys so you not too bad
<charl> heh i like to stay positive
<charl> life happens
<Kilos> have some coffee
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<charl> feeling a lot better now the pain is gone
<charl> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> charl: Done
<Kilos> how can the pain be gone
<Kilos> pain only goes if you dream about getting hurt then wake up
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl!
<Kilos> Maaz_, thanks man
<Maaz_> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<charl> Kilos: dunno it stopped hurting a few hours later
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: No problem
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> inetpro, nog reen kom. vliee baie byte wat begin skuiling soek
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn wb
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos, thanks :)
<Kilos> i can see smileys now on konversation
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> now i can vloek the ous that stick out tongue at me
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> you naughty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> :P
<nlsthzn> :)
<Symmetria> ohhh
<Symmetria> samsung has 1TB SSD's out now
<Symmetria> I want a coupla thouse
<Symmetria> those I mean
<Kilos> inetpro: vliee het gelieg
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wb Xethron sick connection there hey
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-20
<Kilos> guten morgen :D
<superfly> good morning oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hello superfly 
 * superfly is doing the train thing
<Kilos> shame, go safe
<Kilos> do you peeps also close soon for the festive season?
<superfly> shame? i do this every day (well, every work day)
<superfly> ya
<superfly> today is our last day
<Kilos> cool then lotsa family time
<superfly> on leave for two weeks
<Kilos> all well there superfly ?
<superfly> yup
<superfly> how are you, oom?
<Kilos> not too bad ty, just one niggling old man prob
 * superfly feels like an old man some days
<Kilos> ai! you work too hard man
<Kilos> how you gonna feel in 20 years time
<superfly> moeg and sore and worn out
<superfly> like this?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> not enough coffee
<superfly> yes. need more coffee!
<Kilos> actually strange thing happened here, swaar only ever drank coffee and now suddenly at 65 became allergic to it
<Kilos> instant upset stomach within 15 minutes from one cuppa
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> More Kilos  en almal
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm ThatGraemeGuy Xethron 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<gwood> what does everyone think of this:
<gwood> https://www.fsf.org/news/gluglug-x60-laptop-now-certified-to-respect-your-freedom
<Kilos> hi gwood thats a good sign
<Kilos> looks promising for the future
<Kilos> its a start anyway
<Kilos> but its for women only
<Kilos> Proprietary software is by nature fundamentally insecure, because it uses both force of law and technological measures to prohibit a user from controlling and securing her own computer.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<gwood> yes, the direction Windows 8 is taking is what scared me into switching completely to GNU/Linux as my only OS on my laptop
<gwood> i've even switched from the stock Google Android, to instead use Cyanogenmod, because of all the privacy issues i was finding with Googles version Android
<Vince-0> Hi!
<gwood> Cyanogenmod is really cool, i got quite a performance boost for my phone and the advanced privacy features are features google would never provide
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: you use kde hey?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<Kilos> when you hover mouse over something and the popup tells you what it is
<Kilos> what do you call that popup
<Kilos> i need to try change its text from white onna white background
<Kilos> so just want to know what to google for
<Kilos> oh white on light grey background
<Kilos> eye cant see text
<Kilos> i caused it by upgrading 12.04 to kde 4.10 and it is lekker except for that and white clock
<Kilos> im naughty i know
<charl> good morning\
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<liamT> morning people
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> liamT: hi
<liamT> anyone good at figuring out ssh errors - I reduced the MaxAuthTries to 2 on the server, an have no PasswdAuth, so of course I get "too many authentication failures" when trying to ssh in
<Kilos> ohi liamT 
<Kilos> eish
<liamT> yes, eish
<Kilos> did you lose the password?
<Kilos> forget
<liamT> disabled password logins, so it doesn't ask for it
<liamT> yes yes, silly me, i lock myself out quite regularly
<Kilos> lol
<liamT> but I don't have terminal access to the server, and everyone is one leave
<Kilos> if the password is disabled why is it doing that
<Kilos> better to have a password in that case, but dont forget it
<Kilos> if you try ssh to it from another terminal does it still show 2 fails
<liamT> i'm using ssh keys to login, no password - it offers the keys in no intelligent order, so can quickly exceed the maximum limit if you have lots of them
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> how did you get in before to set it up?
<Kilos> wb Tonberry
<liamT> well, the MaxAuthTries was much higher
<liamT> i guess I'll have to keep fiddling
<Kilos> where is the server
<Kilos> local?
<liamT> remote
<Kilos> ai!
<liamT> I have no physical access to it
<liamT> blerry eejit
<Kilos> i dont understand though how you can exceed maxtries if the pw is disabled
<Kilos> did you try just hitting enter with no password
<Kilos> hehe
<liamT> if one ssh key doesn't work, MaxTries goes up one
<liamT> gah, no stress, I'll just have to wait till Jan
<Kilos> ok now maxtries is that from one pc only
<Kilos> someone must know how to get around it
<Kilos> maybe someone else put a password on it
<Kilos> fone them
<Kilos> not safe to have a remote server with passwd disabled anyway
<liamT> it was only me with access, i would think it safer to have no password, and use a ssh key rather
<liamT> unless you lock yourself out of course
<Squirm> liamT: I would have thought that by using an ssh key, you would bypass the whole password authentication
<Squirm> it shouldn't even give you the option to enter a password
<liamT> that's correct, there is no option to enter a password
<liamT> but still, if you offer incorrect keys more than the limit the account is locked for a certain period
<Kilos> oo yay got my hover text black on light gray
<Kilos> had to change from oxygen to desktop application goody
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> wow
<psyatw> 10 seconds to respond is not bad
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you lucky i was right here
<Kilos> sometimes im cooking or sorting sheep
<Kilos> or sleeping
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> I do that too, yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: sorry.... you still struggling with that colour scheme issue?
<Kilos> got it now ty ThatGraemeGuy , only my clock is still white but now i have an idea what to do
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<Kilos> will change everything to desktop apps
<Kilos> found a link for pclinux but it worked here so yay
<Symmetria> http://www.amazon.com/Zenith-96-0529-4035-Tourbillon-Titanium-Chronograph/dp/B001K3IXW8/
<Symmetria> wtf look at the price on that
<ThatGraemeGuy> man 46% off they're practically giving it away! :-D
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'd think at that price they could waive the $9.95 shipping charge
<Squirm> Symmetria: when is the ETA?
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> howsit there?
<kbmonkey> goet Kilos - guten tag!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> zehr gut or sehr gut one of them
<Kilos> inetpro: which one?
<charl> got pidgin working nicely with microsoft lync server 2013 using sipe http://sipe.sourceforge.net/
<charl> messaging and presence working perfectly
<charl> no voip though
<Kilos> charl: what are you doing?
<charl> Kilos: connecting to a corporate instant messaging platform
<Kilos> oh from your pc with pidgin-sipe
<Kilos> pidgin is a wonderful app
<kbmonkey> no rain today Kilos ?
<Kilos> only i havent tried otr in a group because i think it works pc to pc like dcc here
<Kilos> maybe late tonight kbmonkey 
 * Kilos gots a lekker kde 4.10 running here on 12.04
<charl> otr is person to person i think
<Kilos> ya same as dcc
<charl> but you can also use it with mobile clients like chatsecure
<Kilos> the pcs sync to each other
<charl> no otr i think still sends all the traffic through the server
<charl> but it's encrypted end to end
<Kilos> ya but scrambled
<charl> dcc sends data in plaintext but directly between the end nodes
<Kilos> the scrambling works pc to pc through the server
<charl> you could say that, in the case of otr
<Kilos> i spose the owners of that server might be able to unscramble it
<charl> they shouldn't be able to
<kbmonkey> that depends if they use symmetric or asymmetric 
<charl> because if that is the case the encryption is too weak
<Kilos> iirc the pcs scramble to each other so will be hard to crack
 * kbmonkey does not trust IM over 3rd parties
 * kbmonkey dons a tinfoil hat
<Kilos> i reckon pidgin otr is as safe as it gets kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> otr?
<charl> kbmonkey: no even if you use symmetric encryption, if you keep the keys safe, a man in the middle attack is useless
<Kilos> off the record
<kbmonkey> by symmetric I mean if they own the passphrase
<kbmonkey> oh lol, no off the record does not mean secure ;P
<charl> the idea behind end to end is that they don't\
<kbmonkey> it just doesn't record to chat history
<charl> otherwise there is no point
<Kilos> xchat has otr as well but hard to setup
<kbmonkey> ah got ya charl !
<charl> http://wiki.xmpp.org/web/OTR
<charl> "Off-the-Record Messaging, commonly referred to as OTR, is a cryptographic protocol that provides strong encryption for instant messaging conversations. OTR uses a combination of the AES symmetric-key algorithm, the Diffie?Hellman key exchange, and the SHA-1 hash function. In addition to authentication and encryption, OTR provides perfect forward secrecy and malleable encryption. "
<Kilos> see they clever
<kbmonkey> never knew they had that, thanks charl !
<Kilos> on irc dcc is easier
<Kilos> pidgin has the otr setup worked out much better
<charl> i have six ciphers on my own xmpp server that are comparable https://xmpp.net/result.php?domain=charl.eu&type=client
<charl> but that's for tls, not end to end
<Kilos> tls?
<charl> that's for c2s not e2e to use the acronyms :)
<charl> and for s2s
<Kilos> did you see charl i can even see smileys in konversation
<Kilos> im getting more and more into kde
<charl> telepathy is also very good
<Kilos> so the unity peeps better make a good 14.04 otherwise i go kde full time
<charl> i like being able to see linked images inline
<kbmonkey> charl, check this out, also very interesting! http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/acoustic/
<charl> i have completely lost all interest in unity
<Kilos> and konversation can underline with ctrl+r if you want to go afk and dont want to scroll back until you recognise something said
<Kilos> 12.04 unity is good
<charl> kbmonkey: very cool
<charl> that is handy
<charl> the line
<charl> ok i'm off
<charl> ttyl
<Kilos> cheers
<kbmonkey> ciao!
<superfly> holidays!
<kbmonkey> hurrah!
<Kilos> yay now try get some rest superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: hahaha! great joke
<Kilos> sorry
<kbmonkey> gonna work hard at the gym these hols!
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> normally work is too draining to care for exercise
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dont forget the meeting on the 23rd kbmonkey 
<Kilos> one of your open discussion things i think
<kbmonkey> right! thanks kilo	:]
<Kilos> aw that didnt show a smiley
<kbmonkey> but isnt that monthly meet?
<Kilos> yes
<kbmonkey> 4th monday
<Kilos> but most peeps will be on hols and no events etc to discuss
<kbmonkey> ah yes, oraait it it sounds fun!
<Kilos> inetpro: waar kryp jy weg?
<Kilos> sjoe we are min here
<kbmonkey> ya we on holiday ;P
<Kilos> why do your smileys show as text here
<Kilos> :P
<Kilos> do that
<kbmonkey> I only see text lol
<kbmonkey> my smileys are not limited I have a range of emotions!
<kbmonkey> hehe
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> :>
<kbmonkey> now I know what makes you angry Kilos :}
<Kilos> lol i will find why it dont show here and fix it
<Kilos> http://packages.debian.org/sid/kdeartwork-emoticons
<Kilos> somewhere there or so
<kbmonkey> my emotis are obviously very special!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i just wanna see what peeps send at me
<Trixar_za> I sometimes wonder about people
<kbmonkey> well kilos there are many types of ascii smileys, I guess only a few of them have matching image icons
<kbmonkey> for example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emoticons
<Kilos> where you get ;p
<Kilos> ;
<Kilos> ;P
<kbmonkey> lol. its a combine of winking and tongue
<kbmonkey> I did not say that was a full list
<Kilos> you gotta use whats recognised not your own typos
<kbmonkey> LOL
<kbmonkey> no
<kbmonkey> I like my typos
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> im gonna get a knife smiley and cut off tongues that stick out at me
<kbmonkey> you mean like this? http://gifs.gifbin.com/150638g68.gif
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> thats good
<kbmonkey> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz_: tongue smileys is <reply> http://gifs.gifbin.com/150638g68.gif
<Maaz_> Kilos: I'll remember that
<Kilos> Maaz_: shorten http://gifs.gifbin.com/150638g68.gif
<Maaz_> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/QNrBfG
<Trixar_za> I want to do a citation needed on that page
<Trixar_za> It's not Wikipedia if they don't have citation needed on just about every page with minimal references
<Kilos> ill just tell maaz to give that link if peeps give me tongues
<Kilos> whats the diffs between smileys and emoticons
<Kilos> they look the same to me
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<theblazehen> hey guys
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> sorry im slow, busy watching the tomorrow people
<theblazehen> Tomorrow people?
<Kilos> yeah peeps with lekker powers
<Kilos> on mnet
<theblazehen> ah ok
<theblazehen> Just started, or been on for a while? Might watch
<Kilos> near finished
<theblazehen> Ah :(
<Kilos> but if you can get the series somewhere its worth it
<theblazehen> Will try :) 
<theblazehen> BTW I made my first ubuntu-based distro today :)
<Kilos> well done
<theblazehen> ty :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> Maaz_: seen cantide
<Maaz_> charl: cantide was last seen 1 month, 8 days, 16 hours, 2 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-11-11 22:40:07 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-11-11 22:46:37 PST
<charl> wonder how it's going with the guy in korea
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-21
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you at work?
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos , all... nope I am at home
<nlsthzn> just woke up
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> morning nlsthzn Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<nlsthzn> o/ theblazehen 
<Kilos> nuvolari: wassup
<Kilos> hi rynomster 
<Kilos> power gonna go. pole replacement
<Kilos> wbb
 * Squirm pops his head in
<Kilos> theblazehen, what are you calling your os?
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<superfly> hi Kilos, Vince-0
<Vince-0> sup!
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi ChanServ nlsthzn 
<Kilos> charl, too
<Kilos> Maaz_, hello
<Maaz_> Howzit Kilos
<nlsthzn> salute
<Kilos> Maaz_, will you chat to me
<Maaz_> Yes Kilos I'm not just a lurker here :-)
<nlsthzn> lol...
 * nlsthzn getting ready for bed...
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn isn't here because sleep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> you in time to say night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/hidden/space.png
<Symmetria> ;p what you do when you get desperate cause you running outta space by all other means
<Kilos> hehe its bed time for ballies
<Symmetria> usb drives
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> space where
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> buy more
<Kilos> or dlete useless stuff
<Kilos> delete
<Symmetria> lol more?! count the drives in that picture
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> man there are 3 spares with nothing on them
<Kilos> stop downloading stuff just because its there
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-22
<Kilos> morning all
 * oupateddie wave
<Kilos> ohi oupateddie 
<Kilos> whats news?
<oupateddie> howzit, tell me I have kubuntu installed and have added ubuntu desktop
<oupateddie> but I cannot see the unity option on switch on
<Kilos> it should show when you get to where you type in your password
<Kilos> you tick a little icon top right of the passwd window
<Kilos> but even while saying that i once installed kde onto a unity os and it took over and didnt give me a choice
<oupateddie> from unity I see the kubuntu but not the other way around
<oupateddie> the machine starts kubuntu and does not show the ubuntut/unity option
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> charl, ping
<Kilos> no one here today, only me looks like
<oupateddie> I'll google a bit
<Kilos> im looking too
<Kilos> not many use both. kde guys stick to kde and unity guys the same
<oupateddie> wait, it seems I did not complete the insttallation
<Kilos> aha
<oupateddie> busy redo ing it
<Kilos> use aptitude
<Kilos> and read what it wants to do before saying yes
<Kilos> if it wants to remove one or other desktop say no
<oupateddie> it's busy
<Kilos> did you find kde hard to use
<oupateddie> no kilos I'm busy playing and I like it
<Kilos> great, i love it just upgraded my 12.04 kubuntu to the latest kde 4.10
<Kilos> took lotsa work to sort everything but now its very kiff
<Kilos> 10 workspaces each with a different wallpaper
<oupateddie> I have K13.10 installed
<oupateddie> and it works fine at this stage
<Kilos> i liked it as well only the short support was a prob for me with mobile broadband use
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi all
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> oupateddie, you winning?
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> charl see if you can figure whats oupas prob if he dont win there please
<charl> reading
<Kilos> i got unity and kde on separate drives so dont have probs
<charl> if you install both unity and kde on the same system you get the option to select at the desktop manager
<charl> a desktop manager on linux is basically the login screen
<Kilos> i thought so ya
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> in the unity desktop manager there is a little gear icon if memory serves ccorrectly
<Kilos> maybe he has come right
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: No problem
<Kilos> he has kde first
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> if in kde there is a drop down
<charl> but they keep changing where it is
<charl> in the latest version of kde it changed yet again
<charl> a login screen is so simple but they keep wanting to make it look fancy
<charl> so they keep changing it
<charl> look around properly on the login screen
<charl> there must be an option somewhere
<Kilos> ty lets here what he says
<Kilos> maybe its fixed now
<charl> just click on everything and see what happens :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> yeah if all else fails just brute force it
<Kilos> my kde is very lekker now
<charl> you on kde 4.11?
<Kilos> he wont know how to force
<Kilos> oh no 4.10
<Kilos> on 12.04
<charl> i run it inside a VM at work ad it is really fast and stable now
<charl> very different than the first couple of versions of kde4
<Kilos> thats what comes with 13.10 hey?
<charl> yes
<charl> i run debian7 as my host (stable)
<Kilos> yeah i enjoyed it once setup. was lekker fast
<charl> and then i can run all the latest stuff inside a series of VMs
<Kilos> well see when i get another mobo if i can then run vms
<Kilos> but ill sit with 12.04 for a while
<charl> i can't run ubuntu as my host because vmware keeps choking over the new kernels
<charl> so i run debian stable on a ancient ernel
<charl> *kernel
<Kilos> eish thats too involved for me
<Kilos> im only small
<charl> vmware compiles itself into the kernel somehow, quite pesky
<charl> you would not have that issue with virtualbox though if you use the one that ships with ubuntu
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> oupateddie, you gotta tell us whats happening
<Kilos> yeah but virtualbox runs rather slow here charl 
<Kilos> i got it working but 1.5g ram to min
<charl> no i got 16gb stuffed into my workl machine
<Kilos> wow
<charl> got 4gb in my laptop at home but i don't do much with virtualisation here
<Kilos> this pc takes ddr ram and very hard to comeby
<charl> bah
<Kilos> the less i spend on data the more i save towards pc stuff
<Kilos> in some years ill have an i7
<charl> if you have multiple cores with hardware virtualisation it will work lekker
<charl> especially with lots of ram
<Kilos> ya with ddr2 or 3 ram 
<charl> cause that's the #1 thing you need
<Kilos> nlsthzn, has sent me a i3 mobo with 4g ram i think
<charl> even my core i3 laptop works good if i don't assign too much ram to a guest os
<charl> mobo?
<Kilos> motherboard
<charl> ah nice
<Kilos> yeah will be lekker
<charl> that is enough for a start
<charl> awesome stuff
<Kilos> well thats already more than double the ram i have here
<charl> i gotta go out for a bit
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> ohi agewb
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn>  lol
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hows things there lad
<Kilos> long time no see man
<magespawn> yup time flies, and i for get to check in regularly
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> when you getting the home setup done
<magespawn> when time and money permit
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hows the family?
<magespawn> all good, the kids are up with the inlaws
<Kilos> lekker honeymoon time
<magespawn> time to sleep
<Kilos> ai!
<aquarat> time to go in the pool :P
<aquarat> Hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<magespawn> bbl going for a walk with the wife
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hold hands
<theblazehen> hi guys
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> hi aquarat 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi Mezenir 
<theblazehen> hey charrl
<theblazehen> charl*
<charl> i am currently using markdown for some docs but i discovered it's too limiting
<charl> i thought up an alternative but i don't know what to call it
<nlsthzn> Kilos, slightly older than i3... it is a quad core (first gen) Q6600
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<charl> i thought of just calling it farkup - markup with the m replaced with a f ..
<Kilos> markless
<charl> yeah farkup sounds a bit strange
<Kilos> f is only good to use in food
<charl> markless would work better
<charl> thanks for the good suggestion
<Kilos> or marklow
<Kilos> yw
<charl> this way i can give a presentation of it without making people laugh at the name
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> charl, looking forward to seeing it. Similar to markdown?
<charl> yes in principle
<charl> except easier to parse and more powerful
<theblazehen> will it be backwards compatible? That would be a good thing to have going for it
<theblazehen> ah, ok
<theblazehen> As well as easily human readable right?
<charl> no markdown is already too fragmented
<charl> yes most definitely easily human readable
<theblazehen> ok, good :)
<charl> i am going to write a spec
<theblazehen> When are you thinking of publishing it?
<theblazehen> I can't wait!
<charl> but i want to write the spec itself in markless
<charl> and to publish it i would need a working parser first
<theblazehen> I might even for haroopad :) (A markdown editor)
<charl> but it won't take much time
<charl> i want to write the first parser in java with simple string buffer and jsoup to generate html
<theblazehen> Parser into html + CSS or what? PDF?
<theblazehen> ah, ok
<charl> build and serialise a dom
<charl> yeah converter to html5
<charl> it's a good thing because from dec 25 to jan 1 i have a week free
<charl> so i have time now
<charl> but last week i fell and broke my elbow, so my right arm is in gipsum right now
<charl> that makes it difficult to type :(
<charl> due to holidays the plaster will only get taken off on the 30th
<theblazehen> ah ok
<theblazehen> lol, also on holiday 25jan - 1dec
<theblazehen> oops, 25dec-1jan
<charl> lol
<charl> nice then you have almost the whole year off :P
<theblazehen> ooh, yeah :)
 * nlsthzn having dinner back later
<Kilos> enjoy nlsthzn 
<oupateddie> I'm back
<Kilos> hi oupateddie what happened
<oupateddie> its working
<Kilos> did you read charl  gave some tips too
<Kilos> oyay
<oupateddie> but kubuntu landed me in a spot of bother today
<Kilos> i need help too
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/The-Miracle-Magnesium-Carolyn-Dean/dp/0345445880#reader_0345445880
<Kilos> i can read that book online and i see the option to print. what does that do
<Kilos> i got no printer
<Kilos> can it print it to my desktop
<oupateddie> I used kubuntu to install thunderbird. On Ubuntu it installs but do not overwrite the current existing folder. Kubuntu installed and overwrote the existing folder losing al of 2 yearrs' emails
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> arent they still online though
<oupateddie> Kilos have you tried epub reader as an add-on to firefox
<Kilos> i use opera and i just want to download the thing as to read online is too much
<oupateddie> Have you serached for the book in some of the free epubs 
<theblazehen> Kilos: I like calibre as a epub reader
<Kilos> its a book a doctor sells, i was wondering if it is readable online then surely it must be downloadable or saveable or something
<Kilos> but you cant copy paste there
<Kilos> its no good even worrying about a reader if i cant get the book
<oupateddie> nope I can't find it
<charl> you can print it as a pdf no?
<magespawn> hey all
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Langjan im glad to see you
<Kilos> what did you break now
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Langjan> same here, how are things? 
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Langjan> Jy maak my skaam...
<Kilos> i want to ask you about ionic magnesium
<Langjan> finee thks
<Kilos> hoekom man
<Langjan> As ek hier opkom het ek iets gebreek
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> ionic magnesium? klink na nog 'n foefie
<Kilos> waarmee het jy hulp nodig oom
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> om ionic mag te verstaan
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/Ionic-Magnesium-400-replaces-786601001072/dp/B000OLR1KC
<oupateddie> Nee wat Kilos, ek is nog OK sover
<Kilos> mooi oupateddie 
<Kilos> see naand vir n regte oupa
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Langjan> jy mors jou geld my vriend
<Kilos> watse magnesium kan ek dan vat?
<Kilos> meer my swaar as ek
<Langjan> Natuurlike voedselvorm, die liggaam verstaan nie al daai fancy goed nie. En met die regte ko=--faktore vir goeie benutting. o
<Langjan> ek stuuur vir jou per eposu
<Kilos> kyk na jou pm
<Kilos> private message ding
<Kilos> jy gebruik mos xchat?\
<charl> hi Langjan 
<charl> i'm busy doing tests on my internet - have you people ever heard of pingtest.net?
<Kilos> speedtest.net
<charl> yeah i know that one but i only discovered pingtest now
<charl> it looks at your quality of bandwidth not just the throughput
<charl> here's my result: http://www.pingtest.net/result/90806521.png
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> will look a bit later. got tons open on browser
<charl> for packet loss testing you need java - bah :(
<charl> java in a browser sucks
<charl> heh now i try again and i end up testing against a server in frankfurt http://www.pingtest.net/result/90806635.png
<Kilos> Langjan, what do you need help with?
<Kilos> charl, i dont understand what that pingtest is telling you apart from time taken
<Kilos> oh my goodness this month has flown. meeting tomorrow night superfly and others
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> last one of the year
<magespawn> I heard that Kilos
<magespawn> will try to remember
<Kilos> cool magespawn 
<Kilos> i think it will be like an open evening with no fixed agenda as such
<magespawn> alrighty then
<Kilos> charl, there is a command that does packet loss etc
<Kilos> dont ask me ask inetpro 
<theblazehen> Kilos, thinking of mtr ?
<theblazehen> should be in repos
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> if i member right i got the tiny thing
<Kilos> ya mtr-tiny
<theblazehen> ah :)
<theblazehen> Is there a difference?
<Kilos> the pro had me use it but thats already in the lost and found section of the head
<Kilos> there was a slight diffs i think
<Kilos> not major
<theblazehen> ah ok. I just use the full one
<theblazehen> Does it work well for you?
<Kilos> mtr-tiny is installed by default
<theblazehen> I have insanely high packet loss for the first few seconds?
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<Kilos> i dont remember much but i saw % packet loss and so on
<Kilos> if i dont use a thing daily i forget
<theblazehen> ah, kk, ty
<magespawn> http://www.bitwizard.nl/mtr/ here is some more info
<Kilos> oh ya i think i used traceroot
<charl> Kilos: yeah i don't actually see the benefit of it
<charl> Kilos: any ping tool if given enough time will show you packet loss statistics
<magespawn> charl this looks like live running statistics
<magespawn> i do not see away to make it ping a destination that you want though
<Kilos> traceroute www.google.com
<Kilos> i think i used that
<Kilos> thye pro will know
<magespawn> not so sure about mtr though
<Kilos> i think traceroute uses it
<Kilos> traceroute dont work unless mtr or mtr-tiny is installed
<magespawn> mtr is the same type mtr www.somewebsite.com or ip address
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dont forget the meet magespawn 
<Kilos> i near bed time
<magespawn> indeed checked the calender it is there
<Kilos> Maaz_, announce Meeting tomorrow night at 20.30 guys
<Maaz_> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tomorrow night at 20.30 guys
<Kilos> bring all your ideas
<magespawn> i like that tool very nice
<Kilos> i dunno where the pro is hiding
<magespawn> holidays, family maybe
<Kilos> mtr?
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> that is the command for running mtr-tiny i think
<magespawn> https://library.linode.com/linux-tools/mtr
<charl> mtr looks good
<magespawn> looks like it would be useful on a local network too
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. lekker slaap
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-15
<Kilos> Maaz: where are they
<Maaz> Kilos: they are already washed
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<theblazehen_> Hi kilos ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen_ 
<theblazehen_> Oh I got an underscore :(
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> thats better
<theblazehen> Yep
<Kilos> i dont like those things and freenode puts them in by default
<Kilos> change mine to -
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> Thought it was your client?
<Kilos> oh maybe but they all do the same thing
<Kilos> maybe its a standard way of default settings in all the clients
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=313&m=324&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=6884&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/government/115815-plug-tax-planned-for-south-africa.html
<Kilos> what next
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  you been scarce hey
<nlsthzn> OS issues... sucks when the most stable OS I seem to have on this desktop is Windows 7 >.<
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> 14.04 kubuntu man
<nlsthzn> no worries, if it works it works :)
<Kilos> i can even break it
<Kilos> cant
<nlsthzn> I have had enough of linux for now
<Kilos> i got the prettiest kde here now
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> I use it on my lappy as it works well there but not on this desktop for some time
<Kilos> no matter, you are here thats all that counts
<Kilos> tomorrow night big night
<Kilos> someone must G+ it
<Kilos> we got a pile of testimonials now nlsthzn have you seen
<Kilos> waiting for fly and pro then we good i think
<nlsthzn> not checked recently 
<nlsthzn> good to hear
<Kilos> if we not accepted ill go to win7 as well
<Kilos> go look man
<Kilos> hearing is not efficient
<Kilos> in one ears and straight through and out the other
<Kilos> and some peeps have vacuums between ears so whatever goes in gets sucked into a black hole
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> look my pretty
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/pretty-qjF9fd4r.png
<Kilos> not the sea but close enough
<Kilos> hi drussell wat maak julle engelse?
<drussell> Kilos: hehehehehe how you doing? :oD
<Kilos> haha im good ty
<Kilos> doing as i please
<nlsthzn> will check soon 
<nlsthzn> nice
<Kilos> first kde i havent lost that little desktop window
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> graeme got connection probs it seems
<Kilos> Maaz: seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 3 days, 22 hours, 48 minutes and 31 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-12-11 10:32:45 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-12-10 11:11:30 PST
<Kilos> ai! is he on holiday agaaaaiiin
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
 * ThatGraemeGuy raises hand
<Symmetria> do me a favour
<Symmetria> http://197.155.77.253/gotcha7.php
<Symmetria> browse there and tell me what it says to you
<Symmetria> (its test code I wrote)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Your network IP is:
<ThatGraemeGuy> -
<ThatGraemeGuy> Make the locals proud.
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> what browser were you in?
<ThatGraemeGuy> chrome
<Symmetria> interesting, it works on windows machines 
<Symmetria> (on a windows machine that will show you your INTERNAL ip)
<ThatGraemeGuy> firefox does, but then redirects my browser to /index.php
<Symmetria> whats your internal ip? 10.0.0.16?
<Symmetria> yeah the redirect was something else I was testing
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait chrome is doing it
<Symmetria> Date: Monday 15th of December 2014 09:09:52 PM
<Symmetria> Reported local IPs: 10.0.0.16
<Symmetria> Reported Remote Address: 105.236.244.236
<ThatGraemeGuy> ya thats me
<Symmetria> perfect :)
<Symmetria> I needed a way to find someones internal ip 
<Symmetria> seems that works
<Symmetria> thanks
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash_ you been dragging tail for quite a while now
<Kilos> hows things there?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> Maaz: announce Re-verification tomorrow night guys. Meet here anytime from 21.00 and go as group to #ubuntu-meeting just before 22.00
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Re-verification tomorrow night guys. Meet here anytime from 21.00 and go as group to #ubuntu-meeting just before 22.00
<theblazehen> oh, yay...
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<captine> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-16
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<not_found> 0/
<Kilos> hi there not_found 
<Kilos> fix something
<Kilos> inetpro: cremora
<not_found> if something isn't broken no need to fix
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> lol not_found win always needs fixing
<magespawn> how are things Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn and you?
<magespawn> very good thank you
<magespawn> i am busy learning how to use irssi
<Kilos> haha i looked long ago but was too much for me
<magespawn> that is what i am connected through now
<Kilos> iirc it didnt make bloeps and was ugly
<magespawn> yes but you can do lots of other things all the same time
<Kilos> i get lost when i try do lots of things but just installed it and will look again
<magespawn> i would imagine that it is very system light
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i got it running but it didnt even ask what server or anything
<Kilos> i need a spoon feeding client
<Kilos> you on win though hey magespawn ?
<magespawn> persistance
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i just ran /connect irc.freenode.com
<magespawn> and then /join #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh not chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> oh my there it goes. and it bloeps all the time
<Kilos> sjoe
<miles_> it works
<not_found> well, I have had much less to do now on Windows then when I was on Linux to be honest.  I am really taxing this box too with all the crap I am running (not to mention games etc).
<Kilos> lol as long as you enjoy yourself thats fine not_found 
<Kilos> i go take sheep out
<Kilos> oh my. it bloeps every 15 secs even without peeps saying anything
<magespawn> there must be a setting for that
<Kilos> ya found it
<Kilos> killed it but now i get activity in session shell popups
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> i am not getting any of that yet
<Kilos> i killed it
<Kilos> so far konversation is the best
<Kilos> only it loses highlighted messages on restart so hard to scroll back
<Kilos> weechat was better than irssi methinks
<Kilos> easier
<Kilos> magespawn: go see my pretty http://picpaste.com/pretty-qjF9fd4r.png
<Kilos> stole that from elementaryos
<magespawn> that looks very cool Kilos
<Kilos> i love it
<magespawn> cool setup
<Kilos> 14.04 kde is unbreakable
<Kilos> hows work magespawn ?
<Kilos> hard away from family all the time hey
<magespawn> not at work today
<magespawn> so i am enjoying the time off
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> dont enjoy yourself so much that you are too tired for tonights meeting
<Kilos> you as well not_found 
<Kilos> its gonna be late for you
<not_found> very late >.<
<Kilos> ya try get some early shuteye
<magespawn> ahh yes, thanks Kilos, i had forgotten about that
<not_found> eek
<Kilos> join us at our 21.40 about
<not_found> don't forget pls
<magespawn> won't now
<Kilos> i have no idea where the pro is
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<Kilos> Maaz: seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 4 days, 12 hours, 47 minutes and 34 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-12-11 10:32:45 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-12-10 11:11:30 PST
<Kilos> shoulda said ping dammit
<magespawn> i thought you did
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i think he has gone on leave to natal after not even telling anyone
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> well i hope so
<Kilos> then he is ok and i can rev him when he comes back
<magespawn> maybe we can find him here lol
<magespawn> put the word out 
<Kilos> he goes to northern natal
<Kilos> piet retief or paul piet or near one of them
<magespawn> just up the road from me then
<magespawn> i'll just pop in irritate him a bit then leave
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hje does this every year then comes back and says sorry
<Kilos> the twit
<magespawn> maybe send a message on g+
<magespawn> he should still get those
<Kilos> he can do irc on his cell
<Kilos> i sukkel with g+
<Kilos> and it eats data with all the stuff peeps put on there
<magespawn> email?
<Kilos> he doesnt even read important mails
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> if you send him a mail he needs to read you first have to tell him here
<Kilos> he installed ubuntu on a family pc there last year, and came here for help with unity
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> who knows, maybe an upgrade will get him here again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe we chose a bad time to do the re-verification thing
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: wta is fout?
<inetpro> wat*
<Kilos> inetpro: wb
<Kilos> where are you hiding
 * inetpro was gone?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> give him a break man
<inetpro> was just taking some fresh air outside 
<Kilos>  inetpro was last seen 4 days, 12 hours, 47 minutes and 34 seconds ago
<Kilos> where are you?
<inetpro> does it matter
<Kilos> yes
 * inetpro can't tell you all his secrets
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> not all man just this one
<inetpro> haha
<not_found> who has posting access on G+ cause I don't :p
<Kilos> inetpro: 
<Kilos> inetpro: please do the g+ thing for tonights meet
<Kilos> and will you be here
<inetpro> hmm... hope to be here yes
<Kilos> actually here not just your quassel thing
<Kilos> and we await your testimonial
<inetpro> what time did you guys say?
<Kilos> we didnt decide. you got the tweet didnt you
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> i think i said anytime after 9pm
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya you did
<Kilos> then just before 10 pm we go #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> what time did i say theblazehen ?
<Kilos> magespawn: you see the sneak
<Kilos> then he sits and chuckles to himself 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 16 December 21:00, Agenda: http://bit.ly/15Vwinf || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<not_found> \o/
<inetpro> hoping that eskom will keep the lights for all of us during this time
<inetpro> lights on*
<inetpro> looks like they lost 4 big generators again
<Kilos> they said they will
<inetpro> who is they?
<Kilos> that waseskom
<Kilos> eskom too
<Kilos> on tv newqs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> news
<inetpro> what did they say?
<Kilos> they said they hope to be able to keep power on till 15 jan
<Kilos> hope is the key methinks
<inetpro> @Eskom_MediaDesk: Eskom lost 4 power generating units this morning, increasing the risk of loadshedding. Please switch off all non-essential appliances. 9:49 AM - 16 Dec 2014
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> something fishy here
<Kilos> those gennies only packup if not lubricated or no fuel supplied
<theblazehen> Kilos: after 9 I think
<Kilos> ah ty theblazehen 
<not_found> k, my last little bit of housekeeping on the verification wiki page is done...
<not_found> now we wait for tonight
<Kilos> you forgot to tell them to meet here not_found 
<Kilos> np but
<Kilos> those that have any interest will arrive regardless
<Kilos> ty for that
<magespawn> wow, where did they lose them this time inetpro? or di they just not say
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> if they are lost they are lost, how can they explain where they lost them
<inetpro> good question magespawn, let's hope they can bring them online again asap
<magespawn> i assume by 'lost' they mean broken 
<magespawn> or otherwise non functional
<Kilos> ya stopped turning
<magespawn> funny how that affects a turbines/generators ability to make electricity
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Private_User you joining us tonight hey
<magespawn> does anyone know if there is some port etc of irssi for android?
<Kilos> thats an idea
<Kilos> theblazehen: how do you irc on the cell
<theblazehen> Kilos: I also use wuassel
<theblazehen> Quassel*
<theblazehen> magespawn: Google irssi connectbot
<theblazehen> Might do what you want
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<magespawn> i have connectbot
<Private_User> tonight?
<Kilos> yip tonight
<Private_User> oh is there a meeting tonight?
<Private_User> ok yeah I will try
<Kilos> our most important meeting in 2 years
<Kilos> we gotta see if they still accept us as an official loco
<not_found> they will ;)
<magespawn> loco reverification
<not_found> this is a formality only I am sure
<Kilos> we did very min in the last year not_found 
<not_found> still all the requirements are met afaik
<theblazehen> not_found: got a link to requirements?
<magespawn> i have a bit of a look around last time, we are about half way up the activity scale for loco's
<not_found> one moment theblazehen 
<not_found> this should be the one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<not_found> theblazehen, ^^
<Private_User> ah yes reverification, ok I will try to be there
<theblazehen> not_found: ty
<magespawn> i have to go out for a bit, i will be back later before the meeting
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> go safe
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> wb magespawn nlsthzn 
<Kilos-> hiya maiatoday  hows our lady?
<Kilos-> hi cantide
<maiatoday> hi Kilos, fine thanks, just making sure my irc client works for tonight
<Kilos-> yay it does
<Kilos-> if we got power that is
<Cantide> hi :p
<Cantide> but it's nearly 1 am
<Cantide> so i gotta sleep soonish -.-
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hi Cantide
<magespawn> hi maiatoday 
<Cantide> hello :)
<magespawn> the meeting starts at 21:00 our time right?
<Kilos-> ya magespawn kinda
<Kilos-> then we just check everything is good for the 22.00 main meet
<magespawn> ahh right, cool beans
<magespawn> they all onr England summer time
<Kilos-> ?
<magespawn> two hours behind us, so 20:00 their time
<Kilos-> aha
<magespawn> 22:00 is an odd time for a meeting, bit late for us
<Kilos-> where did you see the list with activity places
<Kilos-> and do they say why the less active
<magespawn> you mean our activity?
<Kilos-> all those below us
<Kilos-> you said we half way down the list
<magespawn> that was just my impression from looking through what i saw on the other teams sites
<Kilos-> ah
<magespawn> and from the last time we did verification
<Kilos-> we can also tell them we have been having power probs for months too hehe
<magespawn> i don't think that will be neccessary
<Kilos-> ya
<Kilos-> boet gave some info on how things work there
<Kilos-> Boiler burns stuff, makes heat, heat turns water to steam, steam turns turbines coupled so they can turn generators, generators make power, goes through HV yard to national grid, grid sells to municipalities who sell to peeps
<Kilos-> now i understand how running out of water can be a prob
<Cantide> good night!
<magespawn> that is the general idea yup
<magespawn> that should not run out of water though, they should be able to recycle most of it
<magespawn> and it should not come as a surprise
<Kilos-> i forgot about the boilers
<Kilos-> must have thought about kabora bassa  or whatever its called
<Kilos-> whole dam must dry up first
<magespawn> and i would have thought that you would have seen that coming
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> is glug still alive?
<magespawn> i have not had a look recently
<Kilos-> oh my they min
<magespawn> maybe the dlug people will know
<Kilos-> only frostbite and mxg other than fly pro and i
<Kilos-> and blaze and squirm
<Kilos->  #glug.za
<Kilos-> uh oh
<theblazehen> Kilos-: lol
<Kilos-> whew
<Kilos-> i hope eskom didnt kill our contact lady
<magespawn> mmm
<Kilos-> Maaz: mmm
<Maaz> mmm means the person is thinking how to do hmm...
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos-> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> sorry magespawn 
<magespawn> no it is cool
<Kilos-> that last testimonial explains why we have done less
<Kilos-> ubuntu getting too good for peeps to need help
<magespawn> i am also going to go for a bit
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> dont sleep
<Kilos-> unless you set alarm
<magespawn> i will check back in a little while, i want to charge tha various devices, so i can stay online even if eskom does not play the game
<magespawn> see you later
<Kilos-> inetpro: where is your testimonial
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> ek sukkel darem mety my volk
 * theblazehen is here..
<Kilos-> still early theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos-: ya, I know
<Kilos-> and im falling asleep already
<theblazehen> Just letting you know that I'm not skipping this..
<Kilos-> ty lad
<theblazehen> np
<Kilos-> pity you werent here 5 years back
<Kilos-> this channel was alive
<theblazehen> heh, what was happening then?
<Kilos-> peeps had more time
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos-> to help me mainly
<theblazehen> I was actually using ubuntu then at that stage :/
 * theblazehen has my ethernet connection back :) Brother got a pc, didn't have a spare port on the router, so I had to tether my phone.. Now I just bridged my two interfaces, and we now both have a wired connection :D
<Kilos-> cool
<Kilos-> hi Lionthinker 
<Lionthinker> an I early
<theblazehen> hi Lionthinker, ya
<Lionthinker> Hi Kilos- 
<Kilos-> yes but good to see you still alive
<Lionthinker> good, glad not to be late for once
<Kilos-> lol
<Lionthinker> tell me about it, especially on a public holiday
<Kilos-> gonna be a late night
<Lionthinker> we should definitely mention this as browny points as how much we love Ubuntu
<superfly> hi Kilos-, Lionthinker, theblazehen
<Kilos-> did you do a testimonial?
<Kilos-> evening superfly 
<theblazehen> haha, "we're on time" Lionthinker
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<Lionthinker> yip, 20 min ago
<Kilos-> ty for the nice words
<superfly> what time is the actual verification?
<Kilos-> 22.00
<theblazehen> ai.. lets hope my phone battery lasts
<Kilos-> charge it now so long man
<theblazehen> It's on charge
<theblazehen> Like 50%
<theblazehen> But I only have a computer to charge with..
<theblazehen> Some nights it doesn't even do a full charge
<Kilos-> then keep charger plugged in all the time
 * theblazehen doesn't have a charger..
<Kilos-> eish
<Kilos-> but if you have a pc then you dont need the fone too?
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, turn of sync, put on battery saver, and of course say a pray to the world, but mainly Eskom
<theblazehen> Kilos-: I like to be in bed..
<Kilos-> lol lazy
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: won't make much difference. I've tried
<theblazehen> Kilos-: exactly
<theblazehen> https://romanrm.net/mhddfs interesting...
<Kilos-> i sit by the pc but when lying on the bed can see pc and tv
<Kilos-> room well organiesd but what a mess
<Kilos-> parts everywhere
<theblazehen> ah, nice
<Kilos-> and the bloep is to tell me wake up or attention needed
<theblazehen> ah
 * theblazehen has no sound
<Kilos-> you know bloep?
<Kilos-> eish no sound
<Kilos-> id be lost
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos- uses sonar
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> sorry
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: like an actual sonar thing? Niiiiceee..
<superfly> we have an anonymous testimonial
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, yes, he uses sonar because without sound he would be lost :p
<nlsthzn> superfly, ah yes I see that one line :p
<nlsthzn> I also added one for zabear1 who requested it via e-mail
<nlsthzn> busy moving to the coast 
<nlsthzn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014?action=info - nice to see how many peeps have edited the page :)
<theblazehen> hi Maaz
<Kilos> wb my maiatoday 
<theblazehen> maiatoday *
<maiatoday> hi all
<Kilos> methinks nuvolari is asleep
<nlsthzn> o/ maiatoday :)
<maiatoday> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> maiatoday: are you happy with the page?
<maiatoday> When I looked it was fine, I haven't looked today again
<Kilos> when did you look?
<maiatoday> a day or two ago
<maiatoday> thanks to everyone who made an effort to put this together
<Kilos> ah it grew some
<maiatoday> I'll look at the page again now
<inetpro> Kilos: done
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<superfly> g'day inetpro
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<maiatoday> hi superfly 
<inetpro> good evening
<nlsthzn> o/ to all those I haven't greeted yet >.<
<Lionthinker> hi all
<maiatoday> oh wow so many awesome testimonials
<theblazehen> the SFD page is up, may wanna remove the "seems to be down" bit
 * nlsthzn goes to make some coffee and make sure the kettle is on standby for more later too :D
<Kilos> hi gremble you made it
<nlsthzn> the council should already have checked the page afaik but still good to edit it ... not all at once however 
<nlsthzn> :p
<Guest47145> Why am I a guest?
<Kilos> what more you wanna edit neelsie
<Guest47145> Ag vok
<Kilos> sies man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> we have a lady present grem
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> we have a lady present gremble 
<nlsthzn> nothing uncle Kilos , just the link that theblazehen has mentioned is now working
<Kilos> cool
<gremble> She's never read an expletive? :x
<Kilos> ya but we are gennlemense
<gremble> Psh :P
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> I am staying in a house with no wifi
<Kilos> me too
<gremble> So, no gentleman-ness from me
<Kilos> no you must be good tonight
<Kilos> maia has been our contact for years'
<Kilos> how are you connecting without wireless
<nlsthzn> about that... we are still looking for someone willing to be the contact to give maia a break
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 16 December 21:00, Re-Verification: http://bit.ly/1A64ojn || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nlsthzn> just saying
<magespawn> good evening
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> well good to go?
<maiatoday> I am happy to stay the contact if it means just relaying messages, but if anyone wants to have a turn that is good too
<Kilos> maiatoday: do you want a break or will you please stay as our contact
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<maiatoday> I will stay on, but I don't want to stop anyone from trying to be the contact
 * Kilos totally happy with maiatoday
<nlsthzn> I think people are scared of the position as they don't know what it entails :p
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<gremble> What nlsthzn said
<maiatoday> reading emails mostly
<nlsthzn> I am also on the same mailing list...
<inetpro> we need more members to become active as official ubuntu members
<maiatoday> and then talking to you guys/gals if there is something important
<nlsthzn> mostly non relevant :p
<magespawn> also no need to fix that which is not broken
<nlsthzn> once a slave always a slave :p
<maiatoday> yeah mostly I just skim the subject lines unless it is something specific
<inetpro> maiatoday: thanks for the efforts
<nlsthzn> +1
<Kilos> Maaz: maiatoday ++
<maiatoday> no problem, thanks to everyone else who has been doing the meetings and making the pages
<maiatoday> are we doing an official meeting tonight?
<maiatoday> must we do intros?
<Kilos> nuvolari: was supposed to come chair maiatoday 
<Kilos> you can take over
<Kilos> he is poegaai after work lately
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn> remember two years ago... we pitch up and take the channel over :p
<maiatoday> urk I can't even do that anymore
<nlsthzn> in #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> you need to start meeting  first
<nlsthzn> take over the channel I mean >.<
<Kilos> if you still have permission
<maiatoday> yeah we'll do that again, we just mustn't interrupt when the dutch team are up
<nlsthzn> do we need a meeting here now?
<maiatoday> dunno, do we?
<Kilos> not really
<nlsthzn> I don't think so
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you're welcome to do it but am not sure whether it's really necessary
<maiatoday> ok so we are up before the dutch team
<Kilos> this was just to check everything is in place
 * nlsthzn is just here to lurk in the meeting 
<inetpro> I changed the topic above just to link directly to the re-verification application
<Kilos> you did most of the work nlsthzn 
<maiatoday> so that just means we can be in the channel and cheer etc but we need to shutup when they come up
<nlsthzn> nah I doubt that uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> are  you guys in the meeting channel already?
 * nlsthzn is
<Kilos> eish you wanna make me multitask
<magespawn> i just joined
<Kilos> eek so many there
<nlsthzn> looking at getting ubuntu membership for some of the peeps doing the work in the loco is something we must look into early next year
<nlsthzn> most just lurk
<nlsthzn> some are just about in all ubuntu chaneels
<nlsthzn> *channels
<Lionthinker> its #ubuntu-meeting right?
<nlsthzn> yup
<gremble> What does ubuntu membership entail?
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> we can chat with the dutch team and the others won't understand :p
<Kilos> haha
<Lionthinker> whose going to buy an Ubuntu phone next year?
<nlsthzn> a few perks, a certificate, bragging rights ;p
<Kilos> its too hard nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> I will believe there is a phone when I see it
<maiatoday> gremble, you need to be acitive doing stuff for about 6 months atleast then you make a wiki page 
<nlsthzn> not really... create a wiki and apply
<maiatoday> then there is a meeting and they decide, can't remember the exact process
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: I'd rather go for a SailfishOS phone
<Kilos> i cant do all that stuff
<nlsthzn> yes you can uncle Kilos ...
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, why?
<maiatoday> you can be a member for coding stuff, packaging but also for social involvement
<maiatoday> you totally can Kilos
<Kilos> oh
<maiatoday> It helps if you have testimonials on your wiki
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: I prefer the more "standard" linux stuff, and also like the interface more
<theblazehen> eg. Wayland + systemd, vs mir and upstart AFAIK
<Kilos> i dont have a wiki even
<theblazehen> And it's already available to public
<nlsthzn> you create one in wiki.ubuntu.com
<nlsthzn> for free
<magespawn> committed and sustained involvment is what they require in almost any area that supports ubuntu
<nlsthzn> +1 magespawn 
<nlsthzn> some peeps are here 24/7 and keeps the channel going and others are always helping on the mailing lists etc...
<nlsthzn> sustained over many years
<nlsthzn> imo
<nlsthzn> just need some proof
<Kilos> nuvolari:  is on his way
<maiatoday> Kilos, you don't need a whole wiki, just one page on the ubuntu wiki
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, so are you actually going to place an order for sailfish?
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, what of Firefox phone which should be launching next year in SA as well?
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: If I magically come across some cash, sure!
<Kilos> im thewre but dont see where to make a page
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, hehehehe
<nlsthzn> there is a howto for making it uncle Kilos ...
<Kilos> do you click the get involved thiong
<theblazehen> I think the specs are way too low, combined with the fact that everything is dhtml, will make it really slow
 * nlsthzn will help uncle Kilos tomorrow or so if he is still stuck :)
<maiatoday> Kilos, here is my wiki page, you'll see it is quite simple https://wiki.ubuntu.com/maiatoday
<Kilos> ty maiatoday 
<maiatoday> very outdated now
<maiatoday> also Kilos, I'll write you a testimonial if you make the wiki page
<gremble> Kilos: type in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos it should tell you that there is no page and that you can create one
<inetpro> go for it kilos
<nlsthzn> +1 uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> could be fun trying to pull some info from all the IRC logs to see who is most active and when etc :)
<inetpro> someone please ping me when the meeting starts at #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> will do inetpro 
<inetpro> ty
<nlsthzn> like a wake-up call :)
<Kilos> still looking for the tutorial
<Lionthinker> me also Kilos 
<Kilos> or where to type what gremble said
<Lionthinker> Kilos, please
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<Kilos> what Lionthinker ?
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> what did I miss?
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and where do I need to be?
<gremble> Kilos, in your browser
<nlsthzn> procedure - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<nuvolari> I didn't have time to prepare :(
<Kilos> we still chatting 
<nlsthzn> wiki page template - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MembershipTemplate
<nlsthzn> no need to be ready nuvolari , just state our case when the council wants it - don't stuff it up and we get re-verified... no pressure ;)
<nuvolari> what is our case? 
<nuvolari> who's chairing?
<nuvolari> :O
<nlsthzn> the council is chairing in #ubuntu-meeting
<nlsthzn> we need to attend and they will ask for the contact person to explain stuff
<captine> evening all
<magespawn> hi captine
<nlsthzn> o/
<nuvolari> o/ hello
<nuvolari> who is the contact person nlsthzn, you or bytjie ( maiatoday )?
<nlsthzn> maiatoday
<maiatoday> I am
<magespawn> going to have to make it snappy, falling asleep here
<Kilos> bytjie natuurlik
<Kilos> have coffee magespawn 
<maiatoday> the meeting only starts at 22:00
<nlsthzn> it is almost midnight here :'(
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> why it tells me please dont edit
<nlsthzn> woohoo uncle Kilos , well done
<nlsthzn> that is just text you can remove from the template
<Lionthinker> Kilos, ping, 
<Kilos> Lionthinker: pong
<nlsthzn> ugh, I hate itunes but it makes getting music so easy :'(
<magespawn> wife is organising real world coffee
<magespawn> there is also this for interested people https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: thepiratebay.se
<nlsthzn> thanks magespawn ... I think we used that 
<captine> is everyone in the meeting chatroom?
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: spotify.com
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, I stopped pirating music many moons ago
<nlsthzn> and no spotify here...
<nlsthzn> but I do use grooveshark
<nlsthzn> but I do like to own the stuff I really like 
<gremble> piratebay got taken down
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: grooveshark FTW. I forgot you can't just use a VPN  on spotify :(
<theblazehen> gremble: ah yeah, /me forgot a bit..
<nlsthzn> oldpiratebay.org
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: ty
<nlsthzn> new managment
<Kilos> you guys must greet there
<nlsthzn> slowly getting more stuff...
<nlsthzn> never!
<Kilos> never?
<nlsthzn> ok I lied
<nuvolari> ok, I'm here for moral support. is that OK?
<nuvolari> :D
<theblazehen> Compiling software over a 100mbit nfs share = bad idea..
<Kilos> you part of us nuvolari 
<Kilos> you need to take multivitamins and be more active
<Kilos> so i can sleep more
<nlsthzn> elfy in the meeting channel is an admin in ubuntuforums and also on the community council, cool guy etc :)
<Kilos> ty
<captine> cool
<nuvolari> so we're in good hands?
<nlsthzn> well elfy isn't on the loco council so nah not really :p
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> :'(
 * nlsthzn isn't a fan of the loco council after they screwed up the loco over here in the uae
<nlsthzn> due to to much ubuntuness and not enough common sense
<Kilos> inetpro: you didnt wait for your ping
<nlsthzn> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: :-)
<Kilos> he does funny things the old man
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> all the greetings there is going to get old
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> its good manners
<nuvolari> ugh, I'm so tired :O
<nlsthzn> +1
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<nlsthzn> almost tomorrow already 
<nlsthzn> and these meetings are always delayed and takes longer than needed
<nlsthzn> here we go... or at least here the bot goes
<magespawn> coffee people, coffee
<theblazehen> here we go!
<nlsthzn> +1 +1
<Kilos> woooo
<Kilos> sjoe they got lotsa funny stuff when starting meets
<Lionthinker> not like us with our howzit
<Kilos> ya hehe
<Kilos> they kinda serious
<inetpro> Kilos: some of them get paid to do this
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i can be serious too if i get paid
<Lionthinker> inetpro, I didn't know that
<nlsthzn> no money for this
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> only those working for canonical... and none of these peeps are afaik
<inetpro> rephrase: some of them strive to get paid by Canonical :-)
<nlsthzn> I know on some other councils there are canonical people (on some they are mandatory)
<Kilos> nuvolari: look and learn
<nlsthzn> agreed... I wouldn't mind inetpro :p
<nuvolari> eh? I'm looking
<nlsthzn> busy people need to be efficient :p
<Kilos> sjoe thats heavy stuff
<theblazehen> All that voting?...
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> higher up you go the more formal you have to be.
<nlsthzn> many locos take there status very seriously :)
<nuvolari> we're up!
 * nuvolari wets pants
<nlsthzn> and the loco concept really helping ubuntu grow
<Kilos> we still the friendly loco
<nlsthzn> lol
<theblazehen> Ya, wonder if we can mention that or something?
<Kilos> Tell us a bit about what is happening with the South Africa community and please speak to your application.
<Kilos> what does that mean
<nlsthzn> tell us what you have done and explain some of the links and stuff etc...
 * nlsthzn sees maiatoday passing the buck and hides
<Kilos> inetpro: ssshhhh
<theblazehen> Kilos: why sshhh?
<nuvolari> good work on the reverification wiki, it looks pretty good!
<Kilos> im the greeterbot
<inetpro> Kilos: say something man
<Kilos> what
<captine> hey, whats and LTP
<nlsthzn> there are sites for loco's to show meeting dates and events etc...
<nlsthzn> I am not sure what LTP means rigth now :p
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: loco team portal
<nlsthzn> lol I had the loco and portal part but couldnt figure out the T >.<
<nlsthzn> re-verification denied but here is some nice phones :p
 * nlsthzn jokes
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> superfly, we could always just make a link file that opens the webchat interface to #ubutnu-za to make it easy for noobs and grandparents
<superfly> nlsthzn: also a better website :-(
<nlsthzn> I was toying with the idea to have some sort of buzz building next year... new logo design as well as new website... and to push for more blogs etc... should target it to school and uni using open source tools to create and licensed with CC with some prizes and stuff
<theblazehen> Here we go...
 * nuvolari holds thumbs
<Lionthinker> gees this is ball breaking stuff
<nlsthzn> whoo hoo
<nuvolari> \o/
<captine> Thanks all for the work done.  I will do my best to get more involved.  maiatoday, what did you mean by needing more people on loco?
<maiatoday> just new people with energy to do stuff
<maiatoday> thanks so much everyone!
<maiatoday>  you rock
<Kilos> ty maiatoday you simply the best
<nlsthzn> well done all :D
<nlsthzn> now to bed with me :p
<theblazehen> Wonder if Netherlands will also stay verified..
<maiatoday> ok we should probably make a list of the suggestions in the meeting at some point
<inetpro> Kilos: some people are actually gonna start looking into your apt-offline again
<Lionthinker> could we note 2 points for our next meeting: apt offline and 
<nuvolari> awesome! thank you everyone involved in preparations for this reapproval
<Kilos> night nlsthzn ty for everything
<maiatoday> there were some good ones
<theblazehen> Cya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh my
<nuvolari> thank you maiatoday for all the work you do
<superfly> nlsthzn: I was thinking of a static site, because it's just so much pain to maintain a CMS for such a little content.
<magespawn> from my quick search it is in debian
<Kilos> the aptoncd thing?
<maiatoday> my pleasure
<Kilos> id forgotten about that
<Lionthinker> thanks maiatoday and Kilos and nlsthzn  and theblazehen and superfly 
<nuvolari> and thank you Chris and Penny for coming from afar
<Lionthinker> and everyone else
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> thank you for being here Lionthinker 
<captine> superfly, I have been looking to play with Pico, which looks pretty cool
<magespawn> something like that Kilos 
 * nlsthzn is almost convinced to install ubuntu again... almost >.>
<nuvolari> +1 on static site
<captine> http://picocms.org/
<superfly> captine: a number of us, like magespawn, maiatoday and inetpro, have families and things which keep us really busy.
<nlsthzn> static site that does what is needed sounds good :)
 * Kilos gives nlsthzn a push
<nlsthzn> off a cliff
<captine> superfly, that is my challenge.  got a 11 month old, and a daughter arriving in Feb
<nlsthzn> or is that of a clif?
<Lionthinker> Kilos, pleasure
<captine> and just moved countries a year ago...
<nuvolari> good luck and congrats captine 
<nlsthzn> captine is strong, he moves countries
<maiatoday> a am grateful for every small snippet of time that anyone puts in
<Lionthinker> guys, could we summarise important points quick
<Kilos> no nlsthzn towards ubuntu
<superfly> captine: no. PHP is just no.
<Kilos> kde better but
 * nlsthzn sleeps...zzzz
<superfly> captine: I have a 5 year old, a 2 year old and a 3 month old
<captine> nlsthzn, its all thanks to spinach
<captine> superfly, wow.  you win.
<captine> :)
<superfly> captine: oh, and I lead an open source project.
<superfly> all outside of my day-job
<captine> superfly, which one?
<nuvolari> he's not superfly for nothing
<superfly> openlp
<captine> and what is your day job?
<superfly> http://nomanini.com/
<captine> I am a chartered accountant doing my best to get my windows IT to move some servers to linux...
<Kilos> the fly needs 40 hours in each day
<superfly> I'm a software and firmware developer
<magespawn> and that excludes sleep
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> ^^ what they said
<superfly> :-D
<captine> i should have gone into software dev... accounting can be boring :)
<Kilos> im happy, we official again for 2 more years
<captine> lol.
<magespawn> it is interesting to see the kind of people here and what they do with their time
<nuvolari> I'm falling asleep here. need to leave by 4:45. 
<nuvolari> Good night everyone :)
<Kilos> nuvolari: ty for joining us
<nuvolari> Congrats on reapproval!
<maiatoday> night nuvolari 
<Kilos> have a good rest lad
<magespawn> night nuvolari 
<superfly> captine: I did accounting up till matric in school, was boring, but easy.
<nuvolari> thanks oom Kilos. night magespawn, maiatoday, superfly, captine and anyone I might have missed 
<superfly> yw nuvolari, sleep well.
<Lionthinker> cheers guys
<captine> I am more on the IT side though. Spent 5 years implementing Oracle E-Business in SA and Asia for my previous company, now working on Budgetting and Business Intelligence tools at my current company
<Kilos> cheers Lionthinker 
<Kilos> sleep tight ty for attending
<inetpro> Lionthinker: thanks for coming to the meeting
<magespawn> superfly which site where you talking about early?
 * inetpro can't wait to see a hands-on review of the phone from Lionthinker
<superfly> magespawn: http://ubuntu-za.org/
<superfly> Lionthinker: I can get someone at MyBroadband to review it :-)
<magespawn> ahh right, might be a good idea, i can do html and css
<superfly> magespawn: http://getbootstrap.com/
<magespawn> i can edit in a cms and do limited maintenance but not anything in depth or set one up from scratch
<Lionthinker> I wrote to them now, to follow up on it. It would be a great way to actually make a dent with Ubuntu in the homeland
<Lionthinker> superfly, noted
<magespawn> superfly that looks interesting
<theblazehen> magespawn: yeah, agreed
<magespawn> i have been learning from the deep end with joomla
<theblazehen> Netherlands also approved..
<magespawn> superfly and nothing in php in bootstrap?
<inetpro> superfly: I think a static site would be more than enough to introduce new members 
<inetpro> a wiki on the sidelines would be ideal for guys to capture stuff for reference purposes
<superfly> magespawn: bootstrap is html, css and js, nothing else
<superfly> inetpro: why not just use the Ubuntu wiki?
<inetpro> superfly: yes, maybe we should promote just that
<maiatoday> night all
<magespawn> i have been looking at php and the this 'thing' of variables being able to change their type, stumped me a bit
<magespawn> night maiatoday 
<inetpro> good night maiatoday, and thanks for taking the lead
<superfly> http://hyde.github.io/
<maiatoday> :) my pleasure, everybody else did all the hard work
<superfly> magespawn: JavaScript has the same, but it's nowhere near as bad as the PHP mess
<captine> the netherlands guys have a goal to update wiki items for new members... maybe that is the best place?
<magespawn> keep it all together i think 
<magespawn> the NL loco also have their suppor map
<magespawn> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<magespawn> i also have to be off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> aw i missed maia
<Kilos> and mage
<Kilos> but i have a wiki page
<inetpro> well done Kilos
<Kilos> lol its nothing to look at compared to maia's but its there
<inetpro> it's a good start
<Kilos> ya ill get you to edit it
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> you can edit and improve at any point
 * inetpro happy to see him getting used to the wiki interface
<captine> Kilos, whats ur wiki page?
<Kilos> ty for joining us tonight inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: yw
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> i still want to know where you are
<Kilos> this reverification thing has taught me lots
<Kilos> can edit wiki pages a bit now
<captine> cool
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. ty for an enjoyable evening
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-17
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi drussell we are legal again for 2 years
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> oh hes still sleeping
<Squirm> morning
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> morning Squirm 
<Kilos> we missed you last night
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> Kilos: yeah... works been hectic
<Squirm> worked here until 16:30 and then worked at a client until about 21:00
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Symmetria> md0 : active raid5 sdf[5] sde[3] sdd[2] sdc[1] sdb[0]
<Symmetria>       11720540160 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [5/4] [UUUU_]
<Symmetria>       [=====>...............]  recovery = 27.9% (820151512/2930135040) finish=270.7min speed=129895K/sec
<Symmetria> urgh
<ThatGraemeGuy> lovely
<ThatGraemeGuy> how big is each drive?
<Symmetria> 3TB each
<Symmetria> once its finished will do a speed test on it and see if this is gonna realistically or if I need to get a proper raid controller and potentially even replace those with faster drivers (its a second machine I built and I'm running iscsitarget)
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think the bigger problem is how are you going to walk around in general
<ThatGraemeGuy> running RAID5 with 3TB drives takes some seriously massive balls
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Symmetria> lol ThatGraemeGuy well, what about this one:
<Symmetria> ./dev/md0        121T   35T   86T  29% /mirror-data
<Symmetria> thats 3 raid-5 hardware arrays that we then concat together
<Symmetria> ;p
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck with that!
<Symmetria> it works pretty well, but mainly because I have a.) got hotspares in there as well and b.) a cupboard full of new drives to replace any failures instantly and c.) something emailing me the moment a disk dies ;p
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> ltnc Symmetria 
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi there nuvolari 
<Symmetria> heh am ordering 6 of these though:
<Symmetria> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Desktop-3-5-Inch-Internal-STBD6000100/dp/B00JBJ34WC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418798939&sr=8-1&keywords=seagate+6tb&pebp=1418798944273
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2012/08/i-come-not-to-praise-raid-5/
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Symmetria> heh ThatGraemeGuy Im aware of things like that, the drives I have though are not standard desktop drives, they are raid edition drives
<Symmetria> far lower ure rates 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah those are definitely worth the extra cash when you start running a lot of them in an array
<ThatGraemeGuy> i still have 3 lowly 1.5TB rust spinners
<Symmetria> heh I built the new machine purely so I could have more disk space, I hit the absolute limit on my first machine with what I could do in terms of disk space
<Symmetria> heh, first machine has 6 internal 4TB disks and 10 USB-3 4TB disks attached to it
<Symmetria> and had a spare gtx680 video card and spare 32 gig of ram lying around and like 8 3TB disks that I had replaced from other things in teh past so just bought myself a new motherboard cpu case and cooler 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok thats enough shut up now
<ThatGraemeGuy> pro tip: don't have kids :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> (just kidding kids, daddy loves you!)
<Symmetria> haha dont think Im gonna have 2 much of an issue when I have kids, wifeys company is starting to do really well :)
<Symmetria> and Im doing ok for myself :P
<Symmetria> wanna buy one of these:
<Symmetria> http://www.amazon.com/HighPoint-8-Channel-PCI-Express-RocketRAID-3620/dp/B00DWV4STS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1418800239&sr=1-1&keywords=rocketraid+3620
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy, Symmetria, nuvolari, Squirm, bduk1
<bduk1> hi superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<Squirm> hey
<Squirm> superfly: when are we grabbing a coffee somewhere?
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly
<superfly> Squirm: any time (sortof)
<superfly> Squirm: I've got next week and the week after off, can do something sometime then
<Squirm> Cool. Maybe early next week at some point - Will be busy Christmas and after
 * nuvolari prods Squirm
<nuvolari> need to try some squash too
<Squirm> nuvolari: when you find us a cheap but decent court ;)
<Squirm> I didn't have time to check out Bergvliet
<drussell> Kilos: congrats on being legal.
<Kilos> cool ty drussell 
<Kilos> thank heavens its only every 2 years
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> greet before ordering cyber coffee
<Kilos> oh you did
<Kilos> sorry
<charl> :D
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this fine morning ?
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Kilos: i'm also good !
<charl> i was tired for a couple of days but am feeling much better now after some good sleep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> what are people using for dynamic dns nowadays? DynDNS started charging a while ago and I'm a cheapskate
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz: google free alternative to DynDNS
<Maaz> Kilos: "The Best Free Alternatives to DynDNS - Lifehacker" http://lifehacker.com/the-best-free-alternatives-to-dyndns-1561556205 :: "DynDNS Alternatives -- No-IP Dynamic DNS (DDNS)" http://www.noip.com/blog/2014/04/24/dyn-dns-integrated-api-alternatives/ :: "Dyn Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net" http://alternativeto.net/software/dyndns/ ::
<Maaz> "Looking for a DynDNS alternative? Try DuckDNS! - Roy Tanck" http://www.roytanck.com/2014/05/…
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't care what google says, I could've done that
<ThatGraemeGuy> but thanks for the thought :)
<Kilos> lol no man its just to keep the bot happy , otherwise he strikes
<Kilos> if you dont use him now and again one day he'll tell you I'm not your bitch
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh shucks Kilos, who ate my time?
<Kilos> lol sorry inetpro evening
<Kilos> sjoe! jy G+ baie ne
<Kilos> http://www.earthclinic.com/remedies/cabbage.html
<Kilos> whew, not just that green stuff kids dont like
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<inetpro> "jy G+ baie ne"?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/auto?cfem=1
<Kilos> lol did you buy one of those tvs?
<inetpro> what tvs?
<Kilos> ai! in there somewhere man
<inetpro> nee meneer, geen nuwe tv hier nie, weet nie waarvan jy praat nie en ek post nie so baie nie
<Kilos> somewhere in that link is a link about being scared of the new tv. i thought you wouldnt go for that
<Kilos> curved screen
<Kilos> you wasting my data man
<Kilos> i should have asked those okes for a ubuntu fone last night
<Kilos> sjoe found it http://www.brennancenter.org/analysis/im-terrified-my-new-tv-why-im-scared-turn-thing
<Kilos> is that other peeps in your circles stuff that show inetpro or do you kinda retweet it
<inetpro> that was written by Michael Price man
 * inetpro just posted it for interest sake like I do with many articles
<inetpro> to tell you to be careful about the TV spying on you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im looking at apt-fast now
<Kilos> but cant copy/paste from there. what am i doing wrong
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<magespawn> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> magespawn: we need to go back to last nights meeting and ask for ubuntu fones
<Kilos> i think i could enjoy that kinda fone
<Kilos> maybe put kde on it too
<inetpro> I still have my doubts whether it really is all stable yet
<Kilos> i have lots of clever guys here to ask for help
<Kilos> inetpro: do you use apt-fast?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ok ty i wont install it then
<Kilos> interesting though
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
 * inetpro didn't say that you should not install it
<Kilos> you didnt come to the meeting grrr
<Kilos> if you dont use it inetpro thats good enough for me
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> my internet is faster than yours anyway
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe i must save up for a d-157 modemthen squeeze telkom a bit
<Kilos> that one can do 23mB/s
<Kilos> or mb. i forget
<Kilos> ya must be mb/s
<Kilos> inetpro: you worked it out yet?
<Kilos> In Kubuntu 12.04 you could choose the default components for various services under System Settings | Default Applications. If someone would want to set the Opera Browser as his default browser where would one do it with release 14.04 of Kubuntu?﻿
<Kilos> mine works but dunno what i did
<inetpro> uh... I don't use Opera...
<Kilos> why you have that in the G+ thing then
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty i enjoyed reading all that stuff, even though it ate data
<inetpro> KUbuntu 14.04.1 LTS still has System Settings | Default Applications
<Kilos> i make it default easy by removing firefox
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai! You read old stuff!?
<Kilos> i read it all
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> no wonder you always busy
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> I think I posted that to help you nogal
<inetpro> did you read the comments?
<Kilos> duh! then that was dumb
<Kilos> you know i do everything from here
<Kilos> G+ is for modern peeps
<Kilos> uncapped peeps
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> what I really like about G+ is that you get proper results when searching about historic postings, unlike facebook and twitter who still haven't figures how to search properly
<inetpro> figured*
<magespawn> well they have built there service on being able to do that
<magespawn> maybe it si just not a priority for the othere
<magespawn> others
<Kilos> the thing last night was fine G+ only show text posts
<Kilos> showed
<magespawn> how did you manage that?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> where peeps said we are legal again and the congrats  and stuff
<Kilos> lemme see if opera remembered
<Kilos> https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cf1ql00cct3au1auet4utlqda84?authkey=CMXdoP7k7aWkkQE&cfem=1
<Kilos> that i dont mind using
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> dinner time
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> Maaz: forget re-verification
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<magespawn> we could have him remember it for next time
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> now he lost the link
<Kilos> Maaz: re-verification
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> twit bot, you mustnt always listen to me
<Kilos> Maaz: re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2016
<Kilos> maybe i wont be here
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> back agaain
<Kilos> you reboot?
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> pc froze on me
<magespawn> it does that sometimes when i have too many windows open in firefox
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> windows?
<Kilos> or buntu
<magespawn> xubuntu
<Kilos> just for interest sake install the latest opera and see if it also causes pc freeze under same conditions
<Kilos> Maaz: google latest opera-browser for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Opera for computers - Opera Software" http://www.opera.com/computer/linux :: "Download Opera browser - Opera Software" http://www.opera.com/download :: "Opera 12.16 for Linux x86-64 - Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer ..." http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux :: "Download - Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new ..."
<Maaz> http://www.opera.com/download/linux/ :: "OperaBrowser - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentat…
<Kilos> the new one is even better than the old one
<magespawn> i will have a look in a second
<Kilos> whats specs pc you using?
<magespawn> old as in 1.7 512 ram
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> opera is lighter so might be better
<Kilos> 512 ram is min
<Tonberry> my phone has more than that
<theblazehen> Tonberry: same, 2GB here...
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> I almost feel like giving my old netbook away to him..
<magespawn> ahh but does it have a full size screen?
<magespawn> theblazehen: any donations are most welcome, that is how i got this machine
<magespawn> the wife is using the newest machine, because of studying through unisa and using pastel she has to have windows
<theblazehen> magespawn: 1024x600
<theblazehen> Might wanna get a USB GPU though..
<theblazehen> In terms of graphics an old celeron 600MHz easily beats the atom
<theblazehen> Like 7 FPS extra in that Linux lemmings game
<theblazehen> Minetest with minimum graphics is 3-20 FPS
<magespawn> do not use much in the way graphics, i hardly play games on the laptop, that is for work only
<magespawn> i have desktops at home for that
<theblazehen> But I assume you watch video at least...
<magespawn> sometimes not very often
<magespawn> it seems to handle youtube okay
<theblazehen>  Mine can't handle 480p mp4s in vlc...
<theblazehen> At least not action scenes, or when a scene changes 
<theblazehen> But I think you can hook a GPU up to it
<theblazehen> Remove the sdcard slot, and use a pcie riser, or something
<magespawn> theblazehen: the one i am on now is not the netbook
<theblazehen> magespawn: yeah, just saying about my netbooks performance
<theblazehen> It sucked real bad running it in a multi monitor setup...
<theblazehen> Hi captine 
<Kilos> hi captine 
<magespawn> ahh right, understood theblazehen 
<theblazehen> magespawn: just wondering: what netbook do you have? Which processor/GPU?
<magespawn> not sure let me check
<captine> hi all
<magespawn> http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-aspire-one-happy-n55dqb2b-10-1-atom-n550-windows-7-starter-1-gb-ram-250-gb-hdd/specs/
<magespawn> hi captine
<magespawn> that one theblazehen 
<captine> just finished installing openmediavault on a machine.  anyone used it?  really neat web interface for nas setup
<theblazehen> magespawn: mine seems a little better, are you running Linux on yours? Does that atom also use GMA3600 graphics?
<theblazehen> captine: never used, just run my own on Ubuntu server
<magespawn> i am running lubuntu, no idea, how do i check?
<theblazehen> Hmm.. "lsmod | grep GMA" what does that show?
<theblazehen> Might need sudo
<theblazehen> Grep -i gma *
<magespawn> let me see
<magespawn> first one does nothing
<magespawn> even with sudo
<magespawn> the last does "grep: Desktop: Is a directory" , for Documents, Downloads etc
<theblazehen> Sorry, meant the star as a correction :/
<theblazehen> magespawn: "lsmod | grep -i GMs"
<theblazehen> gma * not GMs
<theblazehen> "lsmod | grep -i gma"
<theblazehen> Autocorrect ...
<magespawn> still nothing
<magespawn> even with sudo
<theblazehen> Can you get the driver like from http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system ty
<theblazehen> Top answer
<theblazehen> Sorry for all the trouble..
<magespawn> will do, but i have to go now they want to lock the office
<theblazehen> Alright no problem
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> magespawn: when the desktop freezes try CTRL+F1 then login on the CLI and kill the firefox process
<inetpro> eish... missed him
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<inetpro> oops... CTRL+ALT+F1
<theblazehen> inetpro: you get that on newest Firefox?
<Kilos> what does that do inetpro ?
<theblazehen> Oh, and hi..
<Kilos> same as f3 and f2
<theblazehen> Kilos: same as your f3 thing
<theblazehen> Ya
<Kilos> aha
<theblazehen> Goes up to 6, 7 is graphical
<theblazehen> Can get more if you want
<Kilos> i like that if you can remember things and have internet you can fix lots
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn wassup you
<Kilos> bad connection again?
<nlsthzn> hi, sorry was configuring quasel
<theblazehen> I'm off, cya all.
<Kilos> np
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: good choice
<Kilos> cheers theblazehen 
<Kilos> you quassel peeps walk around with your noses in the air
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<inetpro> reboots are very seldom able to address the real problem
<Kilos> lol it kills the freeze and the fox
<nlsthzn> so all are well>?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> and yes uncle Kilos, using Kubuntu ;)
<Kilos> yeah we good ty nlsthzn and you?
<Kilos> well done
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah, kill -9 will fix it... Right?!
<Kilos> nlsthzn: look at konversation
<inetpro> first is to identify the relevant process that causes the hang and then take it from there
<Kilos> you can configure it lekker to even bloep
<nlsthzn> I also enjoy konversation... installed it but decided to try quassel again
<nlsthzn> so does quassel
<theblazehen> inetpro: well, indirectly, init spawns the process that will hang.. Kill -9 1
<inetpro> ai!
<theblazehen> Yeah, I get what you saying
<theblazehen> Lol
<Kilos> wow i battled with quassel to get the bloep then went konversation and stayed
<Kilos> can do ctrl+r to underline 
<nlsthzn> well I am glad it works well for you uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> ai! wat ai! jy nou weer
<Kilos> this 14.04 kde is kinda bullet proof
<theblazehen> Kilos: I think me :)
<Kilos> theblazehen: you what?
<Kilos> oh the ai!
<Kilos> rfofl
<Kilos> rofl too
 * Kilos bumps head on the bed
<Kilos> nlsthzn: i cant do the membership thing man
<nlsthzn> you can't or you do not want?
<Kilos> no i was reading there somewhere
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> whats the word when you do or give stuff
<Kilos> contributions
<nlsthzn> contribution?
<Kilos> i done none
<Kilos> i can fill in there why i think i deserve it\
<nlsthzn> well uncle Kilos I believe you missunderstand what itmeans to contribute... but I am going to go for a quick sleep, tomorrow I will convincve you otherwise ;)
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> good nigth all
<Kilos> sleep tight and dont break kde
<inetpro> good nght nlsthzn
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> theblazehen, i was trying that, but i kept breaking my ubuntu server when trying new things etc... this tool has nice gui and plugins for plexmedia server etc
<Kilos> night all you strong ones
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> who all was interested in the site?
<superfly> inetpro: ?
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn http://ubuntuza.snyman.capetown/
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<superfly> Maaz: tell nlsthzn http://ubuntuza.snyman.capetown/
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<inetpro> .
<superfly> inetpro: ^^
<superfly> just a start
<inetpro> nice
<inetpro> superfly: now how about hosting the files on github?
 * superfly vomits in his mout
<superfly> *moouth
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> bah
<superfly> how about we do things the Ubuntu way and use Launchpad?
<inetpro> bzr
<superfly> ya
<inetpro> no problemo
<inetpro> is bzr even alive still?
<superfly> yes
 * inetpro just thought it could be nice to have it in a repo of some sort
<inetpro> then anyone who wants to update the site is forced to learn the basic pull and push commands from where you can update to the server if you're happy
<inetpro> just an idea
<inetpro> rephrase: just another crazy idea
<superfly> inetpro: totally, just not with git
<inetpro> superfly: haha, sorry to spoil your appetite 
 * inetpro didn't realise that he didn't like git after all this time
<inetpro> doesn't*
<superfly> I could rant about it, but I won't.
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-18
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Maaz> nlsthzn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell nlsthzn http://ubuntuza.snyman.capetown/" 7 hours, 24 minutes and 49 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell superfly looks good... but I was also thinking that perhaps we should just use the url to point to our wiki main page and put effort in maintaining it rather (so everyone can keep it updated and maintained)?
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Got it, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn ThatGraemeGuy theblazehen inetpro and others too
<Kilos> oh and Private_User 
<nlsthzn> morning
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> nlsthzn: you still on kde?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> for now :p
<Kilos> oh are you at work?
<Kilos> stay onnit man
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> home
<Kilos> use the virtual thing for messing with new things
<nlsthzn> its not the new things that get me to switch so much as the current thing messing up and me getting annoyed 
<nlsthzn> I do play with virtualbox a lot
<Kilos> what release are you using?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy wassup your connection
<theblazehen> Wow.. Had windows on partition 1 and 2, wanted more Linux space, so I deleted the partitions, and created the Linux partition with the full size.. I rebooted, and windows still tried to boot!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> something in your grub remembered it
<Kilos> after sudo update-grub it will be gone
<theblazehen> Kilos: nah, I used syslinux, but that didn't even display...
<Kilos> wow
<theblazehen> Also, no more Linux, so no more sudo..
<theblazehen> At least until I get a live USB to restore my backup
<Kilos> i had one drive showed  that as well but it was grub seeing it
<theblazehen> It just booted straight, with no options?
<Kilos> ya then showed read error or no operating system or something stupid like that
<Kilos> thats when you install win first on a drive and grub uses the same mbr 
<Kilos> there is a super grub iso you can get to boot from
<Kilos> then once into your linux you can sort the grub
<Kilos> or whatever it is you use
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> I now learnt that you don't have a backup until you can successfully restore.. :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz: google super grub iso download
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Kilos: my system is super broken, so it won't work
<Kilos> no man you just messed up the mbr i think
<Kilos> the linux os will still be there
<theblazehen> Ya, but I deleted the partitions too. Without knowing where the Linux part starts, you can't get it back
<Kilos> oh wait
<theblazehen> MBR is still fine
<Kilos> you can boot from a linux cd or stick and run testdisk
<Kilos> ya man but in the mbr it wants to see windows
<Kilos> first then linux
<Kilos> testdisk will find it all and when you tell it to write it will replace everything
<theblazehen> Kilos: in the mbr it says to load syslinux, but it didn't find syslinux.. Think it jumped to start of 1st partition
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> run testdisk
<theblazehen> Don't have anything I NEED on there
<theblazehen> Been wanting to switch to i3
<Kilos> oh then just reinstall from scratch if you dont have anything there you need
<theblazehen> Will just see if I can find backup
<Kilos> you need a pc-repair stick like i made\
<Kilos> fuly operational 12.04 on a stick
<theblazehen> I have arch on a disk here
<Kilos> if there is nothing you need why worry about a backup?
<Kilos> try boot from arch and the copy paste what you want to a stick
<theblazehen> Takes hours to reinstall, and I have my skyrim save there.. And I forgot my Firefox sync passwors
<theblazehen> And what I want is text files, so testdisk won't have a signature for it
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi, morning
<theblazehen> Hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<theblazehen> Oh man, my .Xresources :(
<Kilos> testdisk foremost and scalpel can find everything
<theblazehen> Kilos: they rely on using the signatures in files.. No signature for text
<Kilos> but testdisk can rewrite the partitions 
<theblazehen> Ya, I can try I guess...
<theblazehen> So I managed to give fsck a srgfault...
<theblazehen> Segfault*
<Kilos> fsck -f the drive
<Kilos> ive used that to get crashed external working again
<Kilos> i go take sheep out
<theblazehen> It killed fsck!
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew i dunno what you okes do to you poor PCs I've been carrying the same homedir around for years now
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: I wanted to remove windows, so I deleted all partition, and it happens that my backup disappeared..
 * theblazehen got it booting now..
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't a backup if it isn't on physically separate media
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: it was! dd|nc to another host!
<theblazehen> But when I ran ls on the host it wasn't there now :(
<theblazehen> Time to do it again, and verify...
<ThatGraemeGuy> rule #2 it isn't a backup until you've verified that you can restore from it
<theblazehen> Yeah, I get that now...
<theblazehen> It always worked before though...
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm of two minds about that
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, nlsthzn on freenode told me "tell superfly looks good... but I was also thinking that perhaps we should just use the url to point to our wiki main page and put effort in maintaining it rather (so everyone can keep it updated and maintained)?" 1 hour, 45 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> two minds, I can't even handle one >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my, all the ibids are sick
<Kilos> Maaz: google ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> Maaz: google google
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> theblazehen: you broke them?
<Kilos> the 2 on my channel also dont work
<Kilos> they lost google connection or some funny thing
<Kilos> oops sorry superfly good morning to you
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> Kilos: mine didn't work, dunno about maaz
<theblazehen> I need to TRIM my SSD.. Won't even max out 100mbit LAN :/
<Kilos> the old ones were still working just now
<theblazehen> Or maybe my dd options suck
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> that works but they cant use google
<Kilos> maybe google is blocking bots
<theblazehen> Kilos: they dont like bots at the very least. But people work around that
<Kilos> ya but our bots have always worked because the dont go cause maracas
<Kilos> they just look up things
<theblazehen> Ya, but Google must have changed something
<theblazehen> There is no nice api for bots to use
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> good ty and you
<charl> good, good
<Kilos> our bots are sick
<Kilos> not one of the 3 can google anymore
<charl> oh then there is probably a change in the google api
<charl> should be easy to solve
<Kilos> ERROR:scripts.ibid-plugin:Exception occured in GoogleAPISearch processor of google plugin.
<Kilos> dont just sit there, solve it
<Kilos> 3 bots cant break same time, google musta changed something
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> inetpro: check noddy
<Kilos> and morning to you
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> who's the maintainer of the ibid project?
<charl> is the code somewhere on github?
<georgl> charl:  i think it has possibly something to do with the api call
<georgl> running a test now to see what happens
<charl> yeah must be
<Kilos> the weed is the maintainer but no time atm
<charl> ah, the cannabis?
<Kilos> maybe he can throw a pointer for us
<Kilos> tumbleweed: 
<georgl> 'http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/search/web', params, headers
<georgl> think maybe that has changed
<georgl> {"responseData": null, "responseDetails": "invalid version", "responseStatus": 400}
<Kilos> i cant get that open
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> so what have they done the swines
<georgl> swines they are not, they have possibly changed their api call for the search, and the bot now fails because google rejects it
<Kilos> sjoe, how do we fix it
<tumbleweed> Kilos: ah, I remember them turning off an API recently
<georgl> anyways, when i get ime i will see if i can fix mine, but atm work is priority.
<georgl> there is your answer
<georgl> hi tumbleweed
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed and georgl 
<Kilos> maybe point us to what needs doing will be good tumbleweed 
<georgl> Kilos: http://searchengineland.com/google-web-search-api-longer-available-202188
<theblazehen> 17 GB of a 16 GB partition transfered... 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ah you winning theblazehen 
<theblazehen> I think so...
<theblazehen> Did backup again now
<Kilos> haha you also got more than what should be there
<theblazehen> Think it was the 1000 or 1024 MB in a gig thing
 * theblazehen boots live
<Kilos> now the bots must see the customer search api
<Kilos> and thats limited to 100 queries a day
<theblazehen> Kilos: ;) ya sure?
<Kilos> what did you use theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: for bot? 
<Kilos> no to fix your drive
<theblazehen> Ah, testdisk found partition, so I then made backup again
<theblazehen> Now I deleted everything again
<theblazehen> And now I'm restoring backup
<theblazehen> 2.6 MB/s to my SSD :( 
<theblazehen> Think its bad block size I'm using
<theblazehen> Poor ssd
<theblazehen> Must give it a fstrim
<theblazehen> I like the look of new gnome...
<Kilos> testdisk rocks hey
<Kilos> normally very slow
<theblazehen> Not on SSD :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> linux has wonderful tools
<theblazehen> That up to 600MB/s read :)
<theblazehen> Yeah, <3 linux
<Kilos> testdisk photorec foremost and scalpel recover everythingh there
<Kilos> they fast them ssd things
<Kilos> but too expensive
<theblazehen> Ya, I got 64 GB for like R900
<theblazehen> But they getting cheaper
<Kilos> eish i can get a 2TB drive for that
 * theblazehen is wanting the 16 TB PCIe SSD..
<theblazehen> Kilos: oh, where?!
 * theblazehen gets 1TB for R750
<Kilos> ill get you the link
 * theblazehen is waiting for those shingled drives for a big RAID
<theblazehen> Ty
<Kilos> i gave it to you before man
<theblazehen> Ah, that one
<Kilos> my supplier\
<theblazehen> Ty
<Kilos> \
<theblazehen> Have it in my mail
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> do you still have it?
<theblazehen> Ya
<theblazehen> Just gotta Ctrl f
<theblazehen> Or, actually grep
<Kilos> i paid 600 and some for 1TB
<theblazehen> Nice. Which brand?
<Kilos> 2 TB R969
<Kilos> seagate
<theblazehen> Ah...
 * theblazehen is a western digital guy
<Kilos> drives are drives
<Kilos> i have as many scrap wd's as seagates
<theblazehen>  Ya, but Seagate failed more often
<theblazehen> I worry when my raid is degraded
 * theblazehen must learn BSD so I can use ZFS...
<Kilos> Maaz: yahoo google
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i spose yahoo also needs an api thing
<theblazehen> Lol
 * theblazehen loves Zelda music..
<Kilos> nlsthzn: is the membership approval group the same ones that did the re-verification?
<nlsthzn> I believe in this case yes... there are different ways to get it and depending on how you apply a different council decides
<nlsthzn> for me it was the forum council
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn http://ubuntuza.snyman.capetown/" 12 hours, 11 minutes and 26 seconds ago
<superfly> magespawn: I'm thinking of using Nikola
<superfly> http://getnikola.com
<magespawn> this is for the ubuntu-za webiste, superfly ?
<superfly> magespawn: ya
<magespawn> are you looking at have more than one person looking after it?
<superfly> magespawn: yes
<magespawn> you know the systems best i think, so what ever has the least learning curve
<magespawn> i can help, and like i said i like learning but other might not
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i can help. ill check spelling hehe
<superfly> magespawn: I think using Nikola would be easiest. It's a static site generator. So it makes .html files, but uses a templating system, and you write your content in a simple format called reStructuredText (it's similar to Markdown)
<magespawn> i see superfly,can you edit the .html afterwards or should you always go through Nikola?
<magespawn> the mark up text used has to learnt but it seems relatively straight forward
<magespawn> man, i think iam in over my head here a bit with mikrotik
<Kilos> thats the wifi stuff right?
<Kilos> or wireless
<Kilos> you doing so well magespawn vasbyt man
<Kilos> talk to one of the wugs for help
<magespawn> i can vasbyt, but the office needs an internet connection
<charl> dot capetown - very cool
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> i wonder how long before people start with the sex.capetown etc
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> or capetown.sex
<superfly> magespawn: always through nikola
<magespawn> superfly is that done locally, on your laptop and then uploaded to the site?
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> so then Nikola would act a little like a editing program?
<superfly> no, it's more like a script to build and then upload your site
<superfly> you edit your site using a text editor (Kate supports reStructuredText syntax highlighting)
<ThatGraemeGuy> MS Word ftw!
<magespawn> that would then limit the people who could/would do the updates to those who how and those who can/want to learn
<superfly> yes, so a few people would be able to do it
<magespawn> i see there are number of editors that support it
<superfly> as in, it's only limited by who wants to learn
<magespawn> that i have found is one of most prevelent limiting factors in the world
<superfly> magespawn: in this case, it's probably a good one.
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: LaTeX FTW!
<magespawn> indeed, it will prevent a mess being made of the page 
 * Kilos looks around
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ya right channel
<Kilos> MS Word ftw!
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> i have never really undertsood LaTex
<magespawn> i think there may have a been a touch of sarcasm there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya he likes teasing
<Kilos> what are you guys doing superfly magespawn making us a new site or what
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> is our old one broken?
<superfly> and disused and too much for what we can currently handle
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> would this be a group decision?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> the fly can do what the fly can do
<Kilos> and you can help too
<superfly> magespawn: I'm open to suggestion, but this is a do-ocracy.
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> And so far no one has done anything :-P except me :-P
<Kilos> superfly: you the boss
<Kilos> if you make it easy like a wiki page i can help a bit
<Kilos> me reading the manual
<Kilos> superfly: is it python 2.6 and later or just 2.6?
<superfly> Kilos: 2.6 or later, but I'm using Python 3.4
<Kilos> ah cool. he didnt state that
<Kilos> oh he does further down
<Kilos> oh nikola is in our repos
<Kilos> magespawn: are you doing it?
<magespawn> sure
<magespawn> superfly your server? or was clug?
<superfly> I've got something started in Nikola at home, gonna see if I can get a basic site up and running, and then I'll push it up to Launchpad.
<superfly> magespawn: the clug server
<Kilos> do you install t5he stuffs then edit a site or make your own page thing
<Kilos> i see me battling with python and vim again sigh
<magespawn> the way i understand it, you intall Nikola on your pc, do the site there and upload it to the server
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> doesnt sound right to me
<Kilos> surely one needs a site already there and then you add stuffs etc
<magespawn> you need a web server to upload the site to
<magespawn> that is what apache does
<Kilos> as in a host?
<Kilos> like the wiki
<magespawn> the host is the person/company the provides the webserver either as a physical or virtual machine
<Kilos> like anyone can go edit the wiki if they are members
<magespawn> that is a function built into the wiki and by the people who look after it
<Kilos> oh arent websites the same
<magespawn> pretty much a wiki is a type of website
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> as in both will run on a webserver, which is both the software and hardware
<Kilos> so that server there is the same kind of thing i nstalled on other pc here?
<Kilos> isnt a server a server
<magespawn> basically yes, probably much better hardware
<Kilos> of course ya
<Kilos> and stays online full time
<magespawn> and the software server may be spread across several physical machines
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> i gotta go check this wireless link from the other side bbl
<Kilos> good luck
<magespawn> thanks cheers
 * nuvolari yawns
<nuvolari> I wanna go gome
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lang dag weer seun?
<Kilos> vroer gaan slaap in die aand man
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> afternoon inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro: why havent you applied for ubuntu membership?
<Kilos> ohi gremble wb
<Kilos> where you been
<gremble> Congratulations on getting verified again
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> Out and about
<Kilos> oh we got a serious job for you
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<gremble> Oh?
<gremble> As long as it is not webdev, I could try and manage
<Kilos> google killed our bots with an api thing they stopped
<gremble> ibid?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> lemme scroll back
<Kilos> http://searchengineland.com/google-web-search-api-longer-available-202188
<Kilos> so since this morning the bots cant google anymore
<Kilos> Maaz: google google.com
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Ok, I will have a look
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> I won't be able to fix it if the API is completely dead though
<gremble> Duckduckgo has a similar api though
<gremble> So all is not lost
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i looked today at alternative search engines but dunno what they can all do
<Kilos> does that duck thing work with google
<theblazehen> Kilos: tried duck duck go?
<gremble> Sort of
<theblazehen> Ah, yes. Kinda
<theblazehen> My RAID:(
<Kilos> i think google is getting to powerful
<gremble> It is a metasearch engine. It searches through various searchengines to bring you the appopriate results
<theblazehen> Gone real slow, can't reboot now :/
<gremble> But without the tracking capabilities that google/yahoo/bing etc has
<Kilos> oh my theblazehen what did you do
<Kilos> i read something about bing a while back, someone dropped them or something
<theblazehen> Kilos: not my fault.. Think HDD is dying
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> most likely near the beginning
<Kilos> you can use disk utility to check it or gparted
<gremble> I got an I/O error on this hdd yesterday
<Kilos> the gparted was is quite cool
<gremble> It seems to be working fine today
<gremble> But I think that this laptop is dying
<gremble> :/
<Kilos> run badblocks
<Kilos> lemme get you the command
<theblazehen> Kilos: what's that do?
<Kilos> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result
<Kilos> that will tell you if there are any
<Kilos> i have a further command that lets fsck remember them and add new ones
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> Does it destroy data?
<Kilos> nope read only
<theblazehen> Hmm.. Kk
<Kilos> After executing the above command it will generate the file bad-blocks-result in the current directory where you executed this command. Now, you can pass this file to the fsck command to record these bad blocks.
<Kilos> sudo fsck -t ext4 -l bad-blocks-result /dev/sda1
<gremble> Kilos: that link you linked said the API retired in August already
<Kilos> nope it turned off this morning
<gremble> "The service will cease operations on September 29th, 2014."
<Kilos> the weed gave me that link so i could know why ibids were sick
<gremble> Hmm the API they want us to use instead does not look very nice. It is for websites that want to run custom search engines on the site
<Kilos> its another scheme of theirs for more control i think
<Kilos> if you can make ibids bing stuff thats cool too
<gremble> Ok then tinfoil hat... It is probably a scheme to make more money instead
<Kilos> yip only 100 queries a day
<Kilos> then most likely they will want payment for more
<gremble> The issue isn't that, it is more the database for information. 
<Kilos> i dont understand all of that, thats why i asked you
<Kilos> i dont see a reason for them dropping that api
<theblazehen> So my floppy controller died...
<gremble> Floppies arent to be controlled!
<gremble> They want to reach out into the world and become stiffies
<Kilos> where you get floppies in lappies?
<gremble> For those who don't know, that was a penis joke.
<Kilos> haha ya stiffies
<Kilos> i actually have an external usb stiffy drive
<Kilos> oh my, we worked him to death
<inetpro> ok, how do I setup a test instance of ibid? 
 * inetpro has forked and cloned the github repo
<Kilos> ibid-setup
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, but what if I want to isolate it first?
<Kilos> isolate it from where?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<Kilos> i thought we worked you to death
<gremble> The plug into which my laptop was plugged doesnt have electricity >.>
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> These dogs are so tired from an entire day of sleeping, that they are all sleeping
<Kilos> dogs should be fed in the morning if you want them awake at night
<Kilos> you can try red bull. maybe they cant sleep when flying
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, lemme forget about isolating for a moment... is ibid-setup really the first command you run after downloading from source?
<inetpro> guess the INSTALL file is a bit outdated 
<Kilos> you mean after its installed
<inetpro> no I don't install from source
<inetpro> I mean I don't install from PPA
<Kilos> you want to run it without installing?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> I effectively just downloaded the source
<Kilos> sjoe gremble help the pro
<Kilos> i use .debs they work
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i once looked up installing packages from source on ubuntu
<Kilos> but used maaz to google for me
<inetpro> where is tumbleweed when we need him?
<Kilos> he is here
<Kilos> tumbles!!
<Kilos> not lunch time there yet
<Kilos> i see they made a series of silcon valley
<Kilos> maybe we get to see the weed and crash kid
<gremble> I haven't installed ibid
<gremble> I just downloaded the code
 * inetpro don't want to install for the long run, just want to test and see if I can get the basics going from a dev point of view
<gremble> Haven't even done that. I have python3.4 on this system, it doesnt play nice with ibid and I don't know how to get a virtual environment in which I can run 2.7
<inetpro> playing around with git as well to try and understand all that as well
<Kilos> man install it then just copy ibid.db and the other one before you remove it again
<Kilos> 12.04 gremble 
<theblazehen> Ouch. Fileserver won't boot anymore...
<Kilos> i think i had it running on there and definitley on 10.10
<inetpro> so 14.04 is a no no?
<Kilos> theblazehen: what did bad blocks say
<theblazehen> Kilos: decided to reboot first.. Think motherboard dying
<Kilos> the python 3.4 is too new methinks inetpro 
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Says floppy controller broken, beeps, then shows blank screen
<Kilos> ibids ran well on 2.7
<theblazehen> Maybe it'll work tomorrow
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> Its only 7 years old :(
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> And my old PC doesn't have sata ports :(
<Kilos> you get converters
<Kilos> ide/sata converter
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> evening
<theblazehen> Ya, but I have 1 ide port only.. And 3 drivea
<inetpro> theblazehen: have you started modifying ibid yet?
<theblazehen> Drives*
<theblazehen> inetpro: only a little. gremble got further
<captine> quick one.  Anyone here played around with MAAS?  Am trying to decide if I am going to load proxmox for managing containers and VM's. or rather attempt to use MAAS and Juju... only have a single mac mini server to run it all on
<theblazehen> Kilos: also old PC won't boot from usb
<Kilos> sjoe theblazehen you also get and external thing that works from use to ide or sata
<theblazehen> captine: didn't use Maas, but +1 for proxmox
<inetpro> theblazehen: what is you githib username?
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya, I know. But maybe a cheap mitx board might be good
<inetpro> github?
<theblazehen> inetpro: I didn't submit a PR. Just pulled it from launchpad. Check out what gremble did
<captine> thanks theblazehen .  I was leaning towards that...
<theblazehen> I couldn't get github version to run
<theblazehen> captine: did you look at ovirt too? How about ESXi?
<inetpro> I looked at gremble's changes 
<theblazehen> Yeah, he did way more than me
<gremble> I think I finished the plugin, but it is at home. Haven't pushed it yet
<gremble> :x
<Kilos> inetpro: noddy sick as well?
<inetpro> Kilos: obvious
<captine> no.  didnt look at those.
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> but I don't really use that functionality, doesn't bother me that much
<Kilos> major catastrophe
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> i live on the bots man
<Kilos> google isnt my friend
<gremble> ddg just wants me to fix their Instant Answer plugin when I go look at their API's
<captine> theblazehen,  would prefer proxmox over esxi... feels better to me in terms of being open source etc.  not being super technical, the proxmox option looks pretty easy to use from what i have seen
<gremble> >.>
<Kilos> bots google 4 or five links
<Kilos> browser gets 500\
<captine> theblazehen, thought of installing 4 ubuntu vms and mimicking an ubuntu MAAS setup using the VMs.
<theblazehen> captine: yeah, im currently using plain virt manager on Ubuntu now
<theblazehen> Ah
<captine> i have virtualbox on my laptop, but am wanting to change to virt manager
<theblazehen> BTW I couldn't get that to work with proxmox...
<captine> theblazehen, ??? getting MAAS to work?
<captine> in vms
<theblazehen> captine: sorry, couldn't get virt manager to work with proxmox
<captine> ah
<Kilos> lemme boot from my pc-repair stick and see if ibid still works on 12.04
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i killed my stick with boot-repairs today
<Kilos> domdonner
 * Kilos cries
<gremble> How is it killed Kilos?
<Kilos> i told it to install grub to the wrong mbr
<Kilos> so now it cant boot but ill fix that from here tomorrow
<gremble> Ah ok
<Kilos> i have a 12.04 xubuntu on other pc, will see if i get that to see if ibid works there
<Kilos> wbb hopefully from the stick
<superfly> inetpro: ping
<inetpro> superfly: pong
<superfly> inetpro: install "nikola" :-)
<inetpro> did install it, but haven't played with it yet
<inetpro> too much reading
<inetpro> superfly: next step?
<superfly> inetpro: wait for me, I'm busy getting the basics of the site done
<inetpro> ok
 * inetpro also just installed virtualbox on 14.04 and getting ubuntu server installed to play around with locally
<superfly> inetpro: don't need ubuntu server
<superfly> inetpro: nikola server -> localhost:8000
<superfly> *nikola serve
<theblazehen> inetpro: have you tried using KVM? I use that and virt manager, works nice
<inetpro> theblazehen: yes
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... mine didn't start the daemon after installation
<inetpro> I need to do something to start it?
<superfly> inetpro: it doesn't
<superfly> yes, but not yet
<inetpro> oh
<superfly> <superfly> inetpro: wait for me, I'm busy getting the basics of the site done
<superfly> :-)
<inetpro> just doing the virtualbox for something else anyway
<inetpro> guess I should have done KVM rather
<gremble> I am sitting with a coffee machine five steps away from me and I keep making coffee one cup at a time
<gremble> Sometimes I think that there is something wrong with me
<gremble> Other times, I am fairly sure that there is
<Kilos> eish i get so angry with unity and lightdm
<Kilos> had to ctrl+alt+F3 then login and install gdm
<Kilos> but still working
<Kilos> stick
<gremble> Unity often gets angry at itself
<Kilos> yeah and keeps rebooting to login password
<Kilos> only installing gdm fixes that
<Kilos> some bug in lightdm
<Kilos> installing ibid now
<Kilos> ya installed fine
<Kilos> hi qa_ 
<inetpro> Kilos: what version os?
<Kilos> qa_, hi
<qa_> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> 12.04
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> this is on my pc-repair stick
<Kilos> remember that
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> thats the only thing ive ever done successfully
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> and what is that Kilos ?
<Kilos> pc-repair stick
<Kilos> fully installed upgraded 12.04 with all the boot-repair tools and data recovery tools
<Kilos> maybe i should make that my contribution to ubuntu then they can make me a member
<Kilos> can be used to fix all crashed drives
<Kilos> unless they dead that is
<magespawn> i would definately make it permenant thing though Kilos 
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> qa_, google google
<qa_> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> Won't work if the API is dead
<gremble> :P
 * Kilos curses google
<gremble> duckduckgo doesn't have a search API
<gremble> only an "instant answers" one
<magespawn> as in keep doing it, keep it up to date
<gremble> So no search results
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bing? or yahoo
<gremble> Dunno, haven't checked.
<gremble> I have never searched with bing or yahoo
<gremble> I used to search for porn on dogpile in my youth
<Kilos> who runs google? an old ms employee
<Kilos> hahaha in your youth
<Kilos> does dogpile have a search api
<gremble> I have no idea
<gremble> I don't even know whether it exists anymore
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, WAYTTD
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> Kilos: just getting my testing server ready first
<Kilos> whats os server?
<inetpro> damn thing needs way too much data for updates though
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Kilos: what's UbuntuZA twitter account?
<Kilos> i still have over 4g of 12.04
<inetpro> but it's ok... will survive
<inetpro> superfly: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<superfly> thanks inetpro
<inetpro> it's in the topic
<superfly> and Fakebook?
<superfly> on there, it is
<inetpro> hmm....
<Kilos> i dont know who started the fb ubuntu za
<inetpro> superfly: would that be the group https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza ?
<superfly> ja, got it
<inetpro> superfly: g+ https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu-zaOrg
<Kilos> ah things looking promisinf for our new site
<Kilos> promising
<Kilos> when fly wants info he is working hard
<Kilos> playing minetest ThatGraemeGuy ?
<inetpro> Kilos: I got almost 10mbps for a few moments earlier this evening
<Kilos> ya its weird goes to 14 at times but only bits of an update
<Kilos> others drop to 400kB/s
<Kilos> i dont know how that can be though because this modem is 7 mb/s
<Kilos> so how can it do 14 mb/s
<superfly> https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/+junk/ubuntuza-site
<superfly> inetpro: ^^
<inetpro> superfly: downloading
<inetpro> done
<superfly> inetpro: k, unpacked?
<inetpro> explain unpacked
 * inetpro did:      bzr branch lp:~raoul-snyman/+junk/ubuntuza-site 
<superfly> ah
<superfly> ok, in "ubuntuza-site"
<superfly> run "nikola build && nikola serve"
<superfly> then open your browser to http://localhost:8000/
 * superfly gets some coffee
<inetpro> superfly: http://slexy.org/raw/s2GcZGVxWQ
<theblazehen> Kilos: what you downloading? 
<Kilos> me nothing theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: with the 14mbit thing, maybe its compressed stuff?
<Kilos> we were just talking about high speeds at times
<Kilos> oh it was updates
<Kilos> or upgrades im not sure anymore
<theblazehen> Ah, yeah, shouldn't happen...
<superfly> inetpro: sudo apt-get install python-dateutil
<superfly> inetpro: I never got that error
<inetpro> superfly: next one
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/raw/s20vyVTRoX
<inetpro> btw, got that now after installing python-dateutil 
<superfly> inetpro: please tell me the output of "nikola --version"
<inetpro> Nikola version 6.2.1
<inetpro> from the standard 14.04 repo
<superfly> ah
<superfly> you need at least 7.0
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> inetpro: sudo apt-get install virtualenv
<inetpro> nou praat ons
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> Couldn't find package "virtualenv".  However, the following
<inetpro> packages contain "virtualenv" in their name:
<inetpro>   python-virtualenv virtualenv-clone dh-virtualenv virtualenvwrapper 
<superfly> ah
<superfly> python-virtualenv
<superfly> once that's done, "virtualenv --system-site-packages venv"
<superfly> then "./venv/bin/pip install nikola"
<superfly> oh wait, you probably need "./venv/bin/pip install --upgrade nikola"
<inetpro> havimng to install a few packages
<inetpro> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<inetpro>   build-essential{a} dpkg-dev{a} g++{a} g++-4.8{a} libalgorithm-diff-perl{a} libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl{a} libalgorithm-merge-perl{a} 
<inetpro>   libstdc++-4.8-dev{a} python-colorama{a} python-distlib{a} python-html5lib{a} python-pip{a} python-setuptools{a} python-virtualenv 
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> superfly: I do the above from within that folder of yours or does it not matter?
<superfly> outside the folder
<inetpro> ok what does virtualenv do?
<gremble_> It is a virtual environment for python
<gremble_> So that you don't install packages systemwide
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> superfly: done
<superfly> what gremble_ said :-)
<superfly> inetpro: now you might want to create a symlink in ubuntuza-site to venv/bin/nikola
<superfly> inetpro: but basically, go into the ubuntuza-site folder and run /path/to/venv/bin/nikola build
<superfly> (with the symlink it'll be easier: "./nikola build")
<inetpro> where do I find this venv?
<inetpro> ⟫ virtualenv --system-site-packages venv
<inetpro> New python executable in venv/bin/python
<inetpro> Installing setuptools, pip...done.
<superfly> hey hey https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<superfly> inetpro: right there where you created it
<inetpro> oh, hang on.. I see it now
<inetpro> I made mistake
<superfly> oh?
<inetpro> installed nikola from pip outside of the venv
<superfly> are you sure? did you have to use sudo?
<inetpro> no
<superfly> if you didn't use sudo, you didn't install it system-wide
<superfly> what's the output?
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/raw/s2ir48JImt
<superfly> inetpro: it did nothing
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> <superfly> oh wait, you probably need "./venv/bin/pip install --upgrade nikola"
<inetpro> ok, wait... downloading and installing now
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> wat?
<Kilos> big download?
<inetpro> more errors
<inetpro> superfly: http://slexy.org/view/s20mN1R1GV
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> inetpro: sudo apt-get install python-lxml python-pil
 * superfly writes all of these down in a README.rst file
<inetpro> Need to get 0 B of archives.
<inetpro> superfly: those are installed already
<superfly> inetpro: OK, let's try this instead
<superfly> ./venv/bin/pip install 'nikola>=7.0'
<inetpro> installing
<inetpro> nope... just about the same end result
<inetpro> error: command 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1
<magespawn> is this all to run nikola?
<inetpro> aptitude search '~i gcc'
<inetpro> i A gcc                                                           - GNU C compiler                                                          
<inetpro> i A gcc-4.8                                                       - GNU C compiler                                                          
<inetpro> i   gcc-4.8-base                                                  - GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package)                         
<inetpro> i   gcc-4.9-base                                                  - GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package)                         
<inetpro> i A lib32gcc1                                                     - GCC support library (32 bit Version)                                    
<inetpro> i A libgcc-4.8-dev                                                - GCC support library (development files)                                 
<inetpro> i   libgcc1    
<inetpro> sorry for the spam
<superfly> magespawn: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<superfly> inetpro: install python-dev
<gremble_> What are we trying to do, just for interests sake
<inetpro> ahh
<magespawn> 14.02
<superfly> gremble_: we're moving to a static site for ubuntu-za.org, and using nikola to generate it
<magespawn> sorry 14.04
<gremble_> Oh ok
<gremble_> Is it nicer than Jekyll? or just different
<superfly> gremble_: for one, it's written in Python
<superfly> gremble_: it uses reStructuredText, which I prefer over Markdown
<superfly> gremble_: and (big one for me) it comes with a Twitter Bootstrap theme right out of the box
<superfly> which means it's already responsive
<gremble_> Oh ok
<inetpro> superfly: done... trying to install nikola 7.0 again
<inetpro> uh oh... nope
<superfly> output?
<inetpro> coming
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/view/s2I90Wesnf
<superfly> inetpro: ah, you need the development versions of some libraries installed
<charl> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: ok
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ssshhhhh
<inetpro> hi charl
<superfly> lemme get them for you
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> they sorting serious things here tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: very serious
<charl> as we say in dutch, goed bezig
<superfly> inetpro: sudo apt-get install libxslt1-dev libxml2-dev
<inetpro> done... trying again
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<inetpro> superfly: http://slexy.org/view/s20IsyljWD
<gremble_> Nikola looks nice. but with Githubs free hosting and allowing you to get your own domain and use it there, that is much more convenient for me :P
<inetpro> superfly: I have 64 bit 14.04.1 installed
<inetpro> could that perhaps be a mixup of 32bit vs 64bit libs?
<superfly> unlikely
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> it looks like a missing library, but since I've never had to build lxml myself, I really don't know. I'm looking at the docs, and they're not very helpful either
<inetpro> cannot find -lz
<inetpro> isn't that supposed to be some z library of sorts?
<inetpro> like libz
<superfly> ja, that's my guess
<superfly> but I can't find anything specific on it
<inetpro> installing zlib1g-dev
<inetpro> \o/
<inetpro> superfly: http://slexy.org/view/s21jRqcpg5
<inetpro> it worked
<superfly> yay!
<superfly> that was too much effort -_-
<inetpro> now where do I go next?
<inetpro> that zlib thing looked very familiar from days of yonder on solaris
<superfly> go into the ubuntuza-site directory again
<superfly> and run "/path/to/venv/bin/nikola build"
<superfly> (or symlink it: "ln -s /path/to/venv/bin/nikola /path/to/ubuntuza-site/nikola" and then "./nikola build")
<inetpro> ubuntuza-site⟫ ../venv/bin/nikola build 
<inetpro> done
<superfly> then ../venv/bin/nikola serve
<inetpro> yay!!!
<inetpro> cool
 * inetpro tired now
<superfly> me too, I think bed is in order
<magespawn> superfly does it have to be nikola 7?
<superfly> magespawn: yes.
<magespawn> okay cool, the repo version seems to 6.2
<Kilos> that was lots of work
<superfly> ya
<superfly> I'm writing up instructions
<Kilos> then you still have to learn how to use it
<magespawn> cool beans superfly
<Kilos> and you guys go to work in a few hours
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> once the problems are known it will be easy, I think
<magespawn> i have got the 6.2 installed and the demo site setup so i should be able to follow your instructions
<inetpro> very interesting indeed
<magespawn> that is why we let you guys do it first
<Kilos> haha govt wont get much outa you tomorrow pro
<Kilos> when do you go on leave?
<gremble_> https://i.imgur.com/o7NpWVq.gif I laughed way too much.
<inetpro> superfly: in your .bzrignore you have an entry .doit.db.db 
<inetpro> should that not be just .doit.db ?
<Kilos> haha too funny
<Kilos> ive seen that with wheel barrows of concrete
<superfly> inetpro: in my folder it was .db.db
<superfly> weird, I know
<inetpro> ok, I just see a .db file here 
<magespawn> a couple of things come to mind like ouch, 'let go'
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> it all depends on how big the bosses whip is
<Kilos> qa_, die
<gremble_> He even tucks in his knees to clear the pallet handle
<gremble_> :P
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night
<magespawn> good night all
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+junk/ubuntuza-site/view/head:/README.rst
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<superfly> inetpro: bzr pull lp:~ubuntu-za/+junk/ubuntuza-site --remember
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-19
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 and others
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: since you a DIY guy you may like this idea: 
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/a/CGEY7
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> one doesnt do much solder anymore nowadays, not much you can change on motherboards anymore with modern pc boards
<theblazehen> I fixed PC :)
<theblazehen> Ya
<Kilos> soldering
<Kilos> what did you find?
<theblazehen> I think of got a bit hot or something
<theblazehen> I turned it on this morning and it worked
<Kilos> maybe a good spring clean
<Kilos> check where air comes out and look for dust
<theblazehen> Ya
<theblazehen> I'm just leaving case off for now
<theblazehen> Case was hot yesterday...
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> that other okey had that prob
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> the one in ceres
<theblazehen> Ah. Don't remember him
<Kilos> golynx
<theblazehen> Ah
<Kilos> was a major job with him
<Kilos> he wanted ubuntu because windows over heated the lappy\
<Kilos> sent him a dvd and ubuntu made it worse
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos, theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hi nuvolari 
<theblazehen> Ah yeah, I remember
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> gaanit seun?
 * superfly lurks
<theblazehen> Hi superfly 
<superfly> hi theblazehen
 * superfly is installing KDE 5
<superfly> although, they've made KDE much more modular, so now you don't have "KDE 5" you have "Frameworks 5 plus Plasma 5"
<theblazehen> superfly: looks real good with the breeze dark theme, but too buggy for me
<theblazehen> Yeah
<superfly> theblazehen: haven't tried it in a while
<theblazehen> I tried it a month or so ago
<theblazehen> Back to awesome for me
<theblazehen> And hopefully to i3 soon
<superfly> awesome and i3 are just too nerdy for me
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * superfly logs out to try KDE 5
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> I considered awesome and i3 but it turns out I'm too lazy to be bothered :-D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> old age catching up
<superfly> not bad, not bad
<superfly> needs some tweaking, but not unusable
<Kilos> lol
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos, superfly, theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this morning
<charl> last werk day of the week, tomorrow holiday!
<Kilos> good ty, cant have cyber coffee and ricoffy they will resonate in my inners
<Kilos> how are you
<charl> good good
<Kilos> is good good better than good
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> yes :)
<charl> especially because it is friday
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> sehr gut, sehr gut
<charl> ich mag diese kaffee
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> \o/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok ok Maaz coffee please
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> dont geek type jobs calm down around this time like everything else
<Kilos> except dairy farming of course
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> haha i beat them
<Kilos> http://businesstech.co.za/news/general/76322/sa-life-expectancy-declines/
<Kilos> the big boss said i could have 3 score and ten, plus some for good behaviour
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay :-)
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, no, it doesn't calm down, and then some companies wants to attempt Friday-before-everyone-is-on-leave-launches
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> in the online world, that's a horror-story
<Kilos> looks like they all crazy
<Kilos> only we are the sane ones
<inetpro> story of my life
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> the only way too calm things down is to shut down 
<Kilos> yourself?
<Kilos> or the equipment
<Squirm> morning people
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<theblazehen> Hi charl 
<theblazehen> Hi Squirm 
<Squirm> going to find some lunch
<ThatGraemeGuy> byeee
<ThatGraemeGuy> time for burgers and beer
<ThatGraemeGuy> not in that order
<inetpro> Kilos: the equipment
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> unfortunately in this modern world of ours, that is not going to happen
<Kilos> oh ya
<Squirm> Kilos: we're flat out
<Squirm> Working 10-12 hours
<Kilos> eish Squirm 
<Squirm> Not really in IT though, just shipping our stock
<Squirm> for Christmas
<Kilos> oh ya
<Squirm> we finish 2pm on Wednesday and back at work on Saturday(Though I have the day off)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> even the dairy farmer milks morning and evening but5 the has rest of day off
<Kilos> only the cows wont allow a day off
<Kilos> hmm... banana sandwich be lekker
<inetpro> wb theblazehen
<theblazehen> ty inetpro
<theblazehen> was rebooting the bouncer
<charl> banana and peanut butter milkshake
<charl> that stuff is criminal
<charl> i make it a couple of times every week
<charl> use peanut butter and other nut butters with no additives
<charl> Kilos ^^
<inetpro> charl: how do you make it?
<Kilos> lol
<charl> inetpro: i just put peanut butter (etc) together with various bananas and some tap water in the blender and blend it
<charl> really simple :)
<charl> if you like milk you can add that too, but i don't
<Kilos> milkshake must have milf
<Kilos> milk
<charl> milf... no i think not :P
<charl> milk yes
<Kilos> flavours are your choice
<charl> smoothie is a better name
<charl> not milkshake
<Kilos> hehe you getting cheeky again
<charl> :D
<Kilos> ive never had a smothie
<Kilos> but many milkshakes
 * inetpro wonders about the taste 
<Kilos> favourite is raspberry
<charl> banana and blueberry is also very nice
<charl> we buy blueberries here imported from south africa
<inetpro> should actually try it, but rather with milk not with water
<charl> do it inetpro ! it's really nice but don't use peanut butter with salt in otherwise the taste can becoe overpowering
<charl> unless you like that of course
<Kilos> just blend banana in milk and taste inetpro 
<Kilos> then add other stuff and tatse all the time
<inetpro> banana in milk I know, but with peanut butter!? Hmm...
<inetpro> don't know
<Kilos> when i starts tasting not lekker you are either full or you added something not lekker
<Kilos> it
<inetpro> unfortunately no bananas and no unsalted peanut butter in available at the moment
<Kilos> peanut butter be lekker stuff man
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro shall try it asap
<charl> inetpro: if you can buy unsalted grilled peanuts it is easy to make your own in a food processor
<inetpro> oh, so you take even crunchy peanuts as well?
<charl> yes just chop them up really finely
<inetpro> interesting
<charl> it becomes almost like peanut butter
<charl> when it turns buttery you just scoop it out and straight onto bread or into the blender
<charl> but for good result they will need to be at least lightly grilled
<charl> if they are raw you can also do stuff with it but it's a bit different
<charl> the taste is different i mean
<inetpro> and with a bit of honey, sounds lovely
<charl> yes ! honey and peanut butter go really well together
<charl> but with bananas too it becomes too sweet for me
<charl> depends on personal taste of course, and on how ripe the bananas are
<Kilos> only prob is peanut butter doesnt last as long once family tastes how lekker it can be
<charl> true Kilos :D
<Kilos> haha
<charl> problem with most commercial peanut butters are that they contain hydrogenated fats, additives, sugar and salt
<Kilos> its something for single peeps methinks
<Kilos> that dont matter man
<charl> it's like margarine - it's essentially plastic
<Kilos> lol
<charl> they use the same process to make plastic (hydrogenation)
<charl> turning a liquid into a solid by modifying the chemical structure so the molecules stick together
<charl> well i mean they stick together in any case, but not in fixed form i mean
<theblazehen> Finally my organic chemistry stuff is coming in handy...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> inetpro: try tropica peach from supermarkets
<Kilos> blenned fruit milk drink
<Kilos> blended
<Kilos> very lekker
 * inetpro hates how the price of fruit juices in the shops has gone berserk
<inetpro> even coca-cola is cheaper than fruit juice these days
<Kilos> yeah
 * theblazehen is starting to like i3
<Kilos> lol
 * theblazehen is liking i3 with awesome keybinds
<Kilos> human beings are funny animals, they get accustomed to anything sooner or later
<Kilos> screenshot?
<theblazehen> screenshit: http://imgur.com/5gjb0Ok
<theblazehen> shot* -_-
<theblazehen> basically the default config
<Kilos> ai! you peeps and your funny stuff
<theblazehen> haha, it's fun
<theblazehen> And upgrades only a few KB for it :)
<Kilos> but so ugly and hards to use
<Kilos> look at this
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/pretty-qjF9fd4r.png
<Kilos> see top panel on left
<Squirm> Home time
<Squirm> finally
<Kilos> workspace switcher
<Squirm> been here since 7
<theblazehen> hard to use? Me and charl (IIRC) would disagree.
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<Kilos> go safe Squirm 
<Squirm> and yesterday was 7-19h30
<theblazehen> but ya, looks nice
<Squirm> Well - Sushi time
<Kilos> 10 workspaces
<Kilos> you choose on by clicking on it
<Kilos> so certain well used things like email pidgin and konversation ahd opera etc have their own workspace
<theblazehen> 10 here too :)
<Kilos> not as well organized man
<Kilos> you need good eyes to run that
<theblazehen> heh, I like it
<Kilos> well enjoy 
<Kilos> charl likes it too ya
<Kilos> im sure i heard today its too nerdy
<Kilos> took me a lifetime to get a bit geeky. cant live long enough to become nerdy too
<Kilos> Maaz: seen bushteck
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who bushteck is
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz: seen bushtec
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who bushtec is
<Kilos> oi!
<Kilos> Maaz: seen bushtech
<Maaz> Kilos: bushtech was last seen 27 days, 4 hours, 4 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-22 04:59:30 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-22 21:07:02 PST
<Kilos> whew
<theblazehen> Kilos: you got some nice rain now?
<Kilos> nothing
<theblazehen> Ai. Lots in pta now
<Kilos> wow
<theblazehen> Maybe you get lucky still
<Kilos> ya we hope so
<Kilos> hi deegee  hows davey doing
<Kilos> drussel died
<captine> evening all
<inetpro> hello captine
<Kilos> hi captine 
 * Kilos watching some skifi thing
<Kilos> agents of sheild
<captine> Kilos, sounds like fun
<Kilos> yeah lekker series
 * theblazehen is watching the dictator (again)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> everyone in my company waltzed off to the local bar for drinks at 3:30 this afternoon
<superfly> not much work happening here
<superfly> inetpro: did you see my README?
<charl> nice i3 setup theblazehen 
<charl> i have been using it for 18 months now
<theblazehen> charl: ty :) Basically the default still
<charl> and have never looked back
<charl> mine is totally default too :P
<theblazehen> lemme see if I have a scrot of my awesomeWM still, unless you remember how it looks? I wanna theme it to look similar if it's possible..
<charl> on ubuntu i just install the i3 package and then add exec --no-startup-id xsetroot -solid "#000000" to the i3 config
<charl> oh and i have bindsym $mod+p exec "i3lock -c 000000"
<charl> the rest i leave as is
<theblazehen> ah, I use $mod+p for dmenu, like in awesome
<theblazehen> I use $mod+{Left,Right} for next/previous workspace
<charl> i might add a few extra key bindings for some stuff i use regularly but i try to keep it to a minimum
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> I have might map my power keys on keyboard to something
<theblazehen> I wonder if it's possible to map something to last used workspace?
<inetpro> superfly: you changed again?
<inetpro> ok, see no further updates... yes that README is cool
<inetpro> now we just need to go full circle
<Kilos> theblazehen: you supposed to be fixing ibid not watching dictator again
<inetpro> superfly: now what would be the recommended way for me to contribute to this, do I start my own branch or do I just have upload rights to the same repo?
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'm also installing a ROM on my phone..
<theblazehen> inetpro: ibid?
<inetpro> theblazehen: no, the new site
<theblazehen> inetpro: ah, kk
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> we're doing it as if it's a development project
<Kilos> how do i see what you doing inetpro ?
<inetpro> nice to learn the devlopment cycle
<Kilos> make it nice and fast
<Kilos> no bloat
<inetpro> theblazehen: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+junk/ubuntuza-site
<theblazehen> inetpro: ty
<superfly> inetpro: you already have a branch, it's on your computer
<superfly> inetpro: make a change, build it, see that it works.
<Kilos> julle slim ne
<superfly> inetpro: bzr commit -m "Made a really cool about us page"
<inetpro> superfly: sure, but do I push back to your branch?
<superfly> inetpro: no... there are a few ways of going about this
<inetpro> see, that's what I thought as well
<superfly> you can push up to your own remote branch (bzr push lp:~inetpro/+junk/ubuntuza-site) and then propose a merge into the main branch
<Kilos> my browser logs in there np
<Kilos> must i still get the ssh key
<superfly> inetpro: or you can make sure you have the latest code merged into your branch, and then just push directly up to the main branch
<superfly> if we have enough people, we could make the site an official project
<Kilos> how many is enough
<inetpro> that is what I was thinking... could be a nice simple way to introduce the development cycle to newcomers 
<superfly> OK, I'll set that up then
<inetpro> may be best if the main branch is read only for most peeps
<superfly> kk, will do
<inetpro> superfly: but only if it makes practical sense, not sure whether it's worth it
<inetpro> don't want to waste your precious time 
<superfly> inetpro: well, I can make it a project, which will make things easier in the long run
<superfly> and we can sort out the access control later
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> some nice examples of distributed workflows: http://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Distributed-Git-Distributed-Workflows
<superfly> inetpro: license?  Apache Licence, GNU Affero GPL v3, GNU LGPL v2.1, Simplified BSD Licence, GNU GPL v2, GNU LGPL v3, Creative Commons - No Rights Reserved, GNU GPL v3, MIT / X / Expat Licence
<inetpro> oh goodness
<inetpro> hmm... either, GPL v2, or v3, or Creative Commons... or what do you think?
<superfly> I'm tending to lean towards BSD and MIT style licenses these days
<inetpro> why?
<captine> i have been trying to get GIT to be used for our Cognos Budgetting tools rules.  thanks for that link...
<superfly> by the way, a nice comparison of git and bzr merging: http://toykeeper.net/tutorials/bzr-vs-git/
<inetpro> captine: you're welcome
<superfly> inetpro: freer
<superfly> the GPL is actually not that free 
<inetpro> obviously we still prefer bzr but git has really become pervasive these day
<superfly> inetpro, captine: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.6/en/user-guide/bazaar_workflows.html
<superfly> inetpro: mostly due to github.
<inetpro> superfly: BSD or MIT is fine by me as well
<inetpro> thanks for the links superfly
<Kilos> so lekker to see you two active here agin
<inetpro> Kilos: don't just sit there, you need to follow and take part also
<inetpro> we're in this together
<Kilos> i was at the page
<inetpro> have you installed bzr yet?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> from repos
<inetpro> and nikola?
<superfly> inetpro: I think Kilos needs some money for data first...
<inetpro> yes from repos
<Kilos> i have the wrong nikola
<inetpro> superfly: oops, ok
<Kilos> the fly was gonna write down the how to'\
<theblazehen> superfly: you see that new python compiler?
<superfly> theblazehen: which one?
<Kilos> how much data will it use?
<superfly> Kilos: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.6/en/user-guide/bazaar_workflows.html
<theblazehen> superfly: http://nuitka.net/pages/overview.html
<superfly> Kilos: it depends on what you have installed, but probably about 300 megs
<Kilos> lemme check vouchers
<superfly> inetpro: I'll be honest, I prefer http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.6/en/user-guide/bazaar_workflows.html#decentralized-with-human-gatekeeper
<inetpro> superfly: yes, that is what we need indeed
<inetpro> somebody has to make sure that all is fine
<theblazehen> Yes! i3 config perfect! keybinds anyway
<Kilos> ok i have airtime and still 700m data
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice
<Kilos> i will need to go the route the pro went last night
<Kilos> i also got the repo nikola
<Kilos> and some of those funny files
<inetpro> install bzr from repo
<inetpro> sudo aptitude install bzr
<Kilos> done
<Kilos> quite a few dependancies too
<inetpro> introduce yourself to bzr
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> bzr whoami 'Joe Doe <joe.doe@gmail.com>'
<Kilos> so is my new nick Joe Doe?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> got you
<Kilos> whew that was a lekker laugh\
<inetpro> Then show or set your Launchpad user ID
<inetpro> bzr launchpad-login [NAME]
<Kilos> first name or full name
<inetpro> if you login to launchpad as bob then it would be
<inetpro> bzr launchpad-login bob
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you mean that ~msdomdonner
<superfly> yes, but without the ~
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bzr: ERROR: The user name [msdomdonner] is not registered on Launchpad. 
<Kilos> must it have the @gmail.com bit in?
<inetpro> Kilos: hang on, you need to do the ssh-keygen thing if you haven't done that, I think
<inetpro> do you have a file ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ?
<inetpro> ls -l ~/.ssh/*.pub
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> ls: cannot access /home/miles/.ssh/*.pub: No such file or directory
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<inetpro> When prompted, press Enter to accept the default file name for your key
<inetpro> Next, enter then confirm a password to protect your SSH key. Your key pair is stored in ~/.ssh/ as id_rsa.pub (public key) and id_rsa (private key)
<inetpro> I think most people just press ENTER without a password
<inetpro> Now you need to upload the public portion of your SSH key to Launchpad
<Kilos> funny thing came there
<Kilos> RSA 2048 and stuff under it
<Kilos> tell how to do that inetpro 
<inetpro> that's all perfect
<theblazehen> Question: Am I the only one here who battles to understand elliptic curve diffie hellman?
<Kilos> how do i upload the public portion
<Kilos> and what is the public portion
<Kilos> starts with a long fingerprint
<Kilos> then prompt
<Kilos> oh that thing is a random art image
<inetpro> Kilos: go to https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner/+editsshkeys
<superfly> Kilos: there'll be a ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub file. You need to open that in gedit, and then copy the contents and paste it on Launchpad
<Kilos> no gedit is nano good?
<inetpro> cat is good as well
<Kilos> or kate
<inetpro> cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<inetpro> highlight, copy and paste 
<superfly> Kilos: oh, you on KDE?
<superfly> Kate is AWESOME
 * superfly loves Kate
<superfly> she's so pretty
<Kilos> ya but sec i gotta reset password
<inetpro> superfly: don't let your wife see that
<superfly> inetpro: the wife knows about all of my girlfriends, don't you worry
<Kilos> Invalid OpenID transaction
<Kilos> why it tells me that when i reset password
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: don't you member your password?
<Kilos> but here it shows me as logged in
<Kilos> https://login.ubuntu.com/+bad-token
<Kilos> nope not sure anymore
<superfly> Kilos: go to launchpad.net and see if you're logged in there
<inetpro> Ubuntu One died long ago
<Kilos> it went there https://launchpad.net/~stefanor
<Kilos> but ill try login from there
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> he's spying on the weed?
<Kilos> lol i was looking ibid stuff man 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> now i reset password so will try again
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> superfly: anything I can do yet?
<Kilos> do i paste that funny image there now
<superfly> inetpro: bzr pull lp:ubuntu-za --remember
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> key fingerprint?
<inetpro> the contents of the file ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pu
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> b
<inetpro> that one long line 
<inetpro> looks like three lines on my screen
<superfly> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-za
<Kilos> mine has 10
<inetpro> starts with ssh-rsa
<inetpro> superfly: No revisions or tags to pull.
<superfly> I have a DSA key, so mine starts with "ssh-dss ..."
<superfly> inetpro: perfect
<Kilos> must i now add an ssh key  to https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner/+editsshkeys
<inetpro> Kilos: I can see your new key
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> now check the cli again
<Kilos> nothing changed
<inetpro> bzr launchpad-login 
<inetpro> bzr launchpad-login msdomdonner
<Kilos> it did something and went back to prompt
<inetpro> bzr launchpad-login 
<inetpro> it should now return with your login name if you don't specify it
<Kilos> ya showed msdomdonner this time
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> now go create a new folder to start bzr projects from 
<inetpro> mkdir Projects
<inetpro> or ~/projects
<inetpro> or ~/bzr
<Kilos> first one done
<inetpro> then cd ~/projects
<inetpro> now pull this new website project 
<inetpro> bzr pull lp:ubuntu-za --remember
<Kilos> you mustnt change fro P to p in Projects
<inetpro> sorry
<Kilos> you will be
<Kilos> ill have a heart attack
<inetpro> doing it to confuse you on purpose
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> who needs friends
<Kilos> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/miles/Projects/".
<Kilos> im in miles@P64:~/Projects$ 
<inetpro> superfly: what's that first pull command?
<superfly> Kilos: in Projects, "mkdir UbuntuZA"
<superfly> Kilos: then, "cd UbuntuZA"
<superfly> Kilos: then "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-za"
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> done
<superfly> inetpro: you should actually do a checkout
<Kilos> inetpro: dont go ahh write all this down
<superfly> Kilos: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za-dev/ubuntu-za/website/view/head:/README.rst
<inetpro> Kilos: see ^^ it's all there
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: now please explain the checkout for me so I can understand where you're going with this
<Kilos> ok must i first cd out again before all the installs and updates
<superfly> Kilos: now you must cd into that directory that bzr created
<superfly> inetpro: "branch" creates an isolated local branch. "checkout" creates a local branch connected to the remote branch, so that when you do a commit locally, it is automatically pushed up to the remote branch.
<Kilos> miles@P64:~/Projects/UbuntuZA$ //
<Kilos> im on 14.04 remember
<inetpro> Kilos: that was written for 14.04
<Kilos> so which is the directory bzr created
<Kilos> is that where i am now
<inetpro> Kilos: ls -l
<inetpro> superfly: but then why let kilos run branch?
<Kilos> drwxrwxr-x 9 miles miles 4096 Dec 19 22:10 ubuntu-za
<Kilos> that?
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> superfly: I'm trying to go slow together with Kilos again as if starting afresh
<Kilos> cd /ubuntu-za
<Kilos> is that the command or must i add the ~
<superfly> inetpro: because he's not part of the core team, it's just you and i for the moment
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> Kilos: cd ubuntu-za
<superfly> Kilos: there's no such directory as /ubuntu-za
<Kilos> bash: cd: /ubuntu-za: No such file or directory
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> gee, isn't that what I just said?
<Kilos> ya i was copy/pasting
<Kilos> you too fast
<Kilos> miles@P64:~/Projects/UbuntuZA/ubuntu-za$
<Kilos> whew getting long now
<superfly> Kilos: now follow the instructions for 14.04
<Kilos> i am superfly done second install
<inetpro> superfly: I made a simple change as proof of concept
<Kilos> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/path/to/ubuntuza-site/nikola’: No such file or directory
<inetpro> simply did a commit and it was automagically pushed
<superfly> inetpro: that's OK for now, but please don't do that in future
<superfly> let's use the workflow
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> why did it do that after running ln -s /path/to/venv/bin/nikola /path/to/ubuntuza-site/nikola
<Kilos> ive done all the installs and commands up to there
<inetpro> Kilos: when someone writes /path/to/somefile you have to start adding one plus one
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> some little bit of attention and thinking is still required 
<Kilos> so path to will be /home/miles right
<Kilos> dunno what somefile must be
<inetpro> venv/bin/nikola
 * inetpro lagging
<inetpro> lemme try rebooting my router
<Kilos> hmm...
 * inetpro is back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> just in time
<inetpro> why?
<superfly> inetpro: bzr up
<Kilos> whats the rest of that command now
<Kilos> ln -s /home/miles/venv/bin/nikola /
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know, you did all the work
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok this is the command from the readme
<inetpro> Kilos: you are in the folder ~/Projects ?
<Kilos> ln -s /path/to/venv/bin/nikola /path/to/ubuntuza-site/nikola
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> so that now becomes 
<inetpro> instructions say "You may want to create a symlink for ease-of-use"
<inetpro> not completely necessary 
<Kilos>  ln -s /home/miles/venv/bin/nikola /path/to/ubuntuza-site/nikola
<Kilos> where is that site
<Kilos> also here?
<inetpro> cd UbuntuZA/ubuntu-za
<superfly> Kilos: where is your "venv" directory?
<Kilos> who knows
<superfly> Kilos: only you do, you made it
<Kilos> oh that ls -l
<inetpro> ../../venv/bin/nikola build
<superfly> Kilos: it's on your computer, find it
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> the ubuntu-site is here now?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> and then if the above was successful, which it should do:
<inetpro> ../../venv/bin/nikola serve
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> it shows 
<Kilos> [2014-12-19T20:46:57Z] INFO: serve: Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8000...
<Kilos> and standing there
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Kilos: see http://127.0.0.1:8000/ in your browser
<Kilos> thats the hello world page
<Kilos> now i ended up at http://ubuntu-za.org
<inetpro> Kilos: now that is as simple as it get's
<inetpro> gets
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok so then ive done what needs to be done to get there
<inetpro> now we have slowed down the fly in his effort to start building this new site of ours
<inetpro> but hopefully if we can all help out and contribute together we can speed up to get a final product asap
<Kilos> but whats with the cli stuff
<Kilos> what do you want me to do
<Kilos> i should just be a name there
<inetpro> look at the files inside that folder and read the nikola handbook
<inetpro> it's actually very very simple
<inetpro> see http://getnikola.com/handbook.html
<Kilos> i think i got that yesterday
<Kilos> the site is already generated right?
<Kilos> or must i make one here too
<Kilos> and what is this pip thing, like apt-get?
<inetpro> man pip
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> man can tell you more than I will ever know about it
<superfly> Kilos: pip is like apt-get for Python modules
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> i only used about 50m data
<Kilos> so all good
<Kilos> ty for the help inetpro and superfly 
<inetpro> you are welcome, good night Kilos
 * inetpro also tired now
<Kilos> oh that konsole is watching where i go with the browser
<Kilos> night inetpro superfly 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, just press Ctrl+C to cancel that
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> why is it doing that if i may ask
<Kilos> what do the 2 do together
<Kilos> as in cli and browser
<inetpro> Kilos: you have yourself a simple and small little web server right there
<Kilos> similar to ibid and irc?
<Kilos> so do you do all the work on the site from cli?
<inetpro> and when superfly or any other contributor for that matter has gone and updated pages etc... all you do is pull from the bzr project again and you can test again
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> ibid is an IRC bot
<Kilos> i dont need to test him man, he knows what he is doing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i mean it runs from cli and then joins the channels
<inetpro> Nikola  is  a  tool  to  create  static websites and blogs
<superfly> Kilos: that's about as close as to "similar" as you are going to get
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> "they both run from the command line"
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> Kilos: use Kate to edit the pages. the pages are stored in "stories"
<superfly> actually, maybe I should change that.
<Kilos> when im awake you can explain what the cli part does
<Kilos> i dont see stories anywhere
<inetpro> Kilos: look at the files in the folders with dolphin
<Kilos> is that thing running in virtual here
<Kilos> ah i see stories when i ls 
<inetpro> virtualenv is just for python to run different versions 
<inetpro> virtualenv creates virtual Python executables, each of which can have its own set of installed modules
<Kilos> slim ding ne
<Kilos> ek gaan dooi nou
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<charl> have a good one Kilos 
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> ty charl you too
<charl> thanks :)
 * inetpro going to crash also
<charl> same here
<charl> good night all
<Kilos> if you okes break my kde im gonna cry
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-20
<theblazehen> Morning
<captine> theblazehen, you were up early
<theblazehen> captine: yeah :/
<captine> same here.  son woke me 4 times in the night....
<theblazehen> ouch. 
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen and others
<Kilos> late nights kill me
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> Rynomster: you change name again?
<Kilos> haha hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> you early captine 
<Squirm> hey all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Anyone here know of a Hack Space in Cape Town?
<Kilos> Maaz: google google
<Maaz> Kilos: "Google" http://www.google.com/ :: "Google Maps" https://maps.google.com/ :: "Gmail - Google" https://mail.google.com/ :: "Google Translate" http://translate.google.com/ :: "Google News" http://news.google.com/ :: "Google - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google :: "Google - Mountain View, CA - Website | Facebook"
<Maaz> https://www.facebook.com/Google :: "Google (@google) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/google
<Kilos> yoooohhoooooo who fixed it
<Squirm> Turns out I can't post to the list, for some reason I'm being marked as Spam
<tumbleweed> Squirm: code bridge?
<Kilos> is there a mail from you there Squirm ?
<Kilos> morning tumbleweed did you fix ibid?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: not i
<Kilos> oh my goodness, well i gotta find who to thank
<Kilos> maybe gremble
<tumbleweed> I'd guess if anyone it was google
<Kilos> can you trace who did it
<Kilos> you think they restored the api
<tumbleweed> nobody has submitted any patches, so most likely, yes
<Kilos> sjoe ty
<Kilos> hows life in the states
<tumbleweed> not bad. But right now, I'm in cape town :)
<Kilos> yay welcome home
<Squirm> tumbleweed: Like that. Just can't afford R300pm :/
<tumbleweed> you can visit every now and then for free. you just can't work from there all the time for free
<Squirm> Yeah... It'll just be weekends
<Squirm> If that
<Squirm> I have a project I want to start. Don't know if I'll even be able to do it
<Kilos> Squirm: i dont see you in my spam folder
<Squirm> Kilos: you a part of the CT Mailing list too?
<Squirm> and no, it was rejected completely
<Squirm> bounced back to me
<Kilos> oh no, im on our list
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and today ive forgotten how to put in my launchpad id
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ~msdomdonner then dunno what launchpad.net
<Kilos> dunno if its a . or /
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> yay ive been a member for 4 years and 34 weeks
<Kilos> theblazehen: the ibids can google again
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice
<Kilos> ya me happy
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this morning
<Kilos> good ty and you? was very tired early on
<Kilos> late nights in the big city not good for ballies
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> lol i'm good thanks
<gremble> o/
<Squirm> Cheers all
<Squirm> Finished work
<Squirm> ^^
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> yay Squirm 
<Kilos> gremble: ibids can google again
<gremble> oh nice
<gremble> Did someone fix it, or did google just fix it?
<Kilos> the weed thinks google did
<Kilos> now we just gotta see if it has that 100 query limit in
<Kilos> oh and still make it work with python3
<Kilos> bad news when snakes keep mutating
<Kilos> just now we have a venomous python that spits like a spitting cobra too
<gremble> That would be pretty cool
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+junk/ubuntuza-site/view/head:/README.rst" 1 day, 14 hours, 37 minutes and 4 seconds ago
<magespawn> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> magespawn: No problem
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wb magespawn \
<magespawn> well that was a quick in and out
<magespawn> how are you Kilos /
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> im good ty magespawn  and you
<Kilos> just need sleep i think
<Kilos> 2 late nights inna row are heavy
<magespawn> very good thanks, i have managed to sort a part of of one of the networks that has been giving me hassels for about a week
<Kilos> but that funny thing works
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> do you actually find the prob or just isolate sections
<Kilos> lightning or what
<magespawn> well the one mikrotik card is flaky but that might be the power on the site
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> then a Ubiquiti Nanobridge M5 lost its lan port but was stil working through wireless
<Kilos> what power you got there?
<magespawn> and the router in the office has also been affected
<Kilos> wow whats causing all these things
<magespawn> at the mikrotik it is farm power but it charges a battery that runns the site
<Kilos> you got lightning protectors in and surge protectors?
<magespawn> eskom and lightening
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> on all the external equipment
<Kilos> well lightning you can control
<Kilos> just have to hide sensitive stuff
<Kilos> cant sorry
<Kilos> many lightning rods all over higher than you equipment and earthed into damp soil
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> cannot control eskom either
<magespawn> cannot control eskom either
<Kilos> lo, ya man you can with major ups's and large batteriers
<Kilos> batteries
<Kilos> the thing is how good do you want to spend
<magespawn> that is about it, and they have to line interactive ups
<Kilos> i saw a link somewhere that supplies real big ones, but they cost a fortune
<magespawn> the link here is still not perfect, it still needs some work
<Kilos> well you the mechanic, just fix it
<Kilos> or ill set the pro on you
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> i think town peeps dont understand the out in the sticks probs
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> that was a power dip
<magespawn> so it looks like the batteries at the high site need to be replaced
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> my ping times for the 5-8 km link for the headoffice insto empangeni are between 1.5ms - 3.5ms
<magespawn> from the headoffice into empangeni
<gremble> What should it be?
<magespawn> that is what it was before all the problems
<magespawn> i think i can make the one section of the link much better
<magespawn> i am seeing a lot of noise on the one section of the link
<magespawn> there is a lot of other peoples link there that are all using channels that are very close together
<theblazehen> magespawn: that would mainly only change speed, not latency, right?
<magespawn> speed and latency are almost the same think when it comes to the ptp links 
<magespawn> all of our traffic goes from the router at the head office through the wireless links to emapangeni
<magespawn> empangeni
<magespawn> let me see if i have a map somewhere
<magespawn> if there is a lot of radio noise on the one link that will cause a lot of retransmissions increasing latency
<magespawn> what is the name of the picture paste bin service?
<magespawn> i can never remember
<Kilos> picpaste.com
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> only one i can remember
<magespawn> http://picpaste.com/Felixton__Canefields__ECC_Wireless_Network-Cgg02ZUp.png
<magespawn> it is the link bewteen the first and second mikrotik that is the problem
<magespawn> i might also just need to adust the antennae alignment a bit
<Kilos> can you see the signal strenght between them magespawn ?
<Kilos> strength
<magespawn> strange they picpaste does not accept .odg files
<Kilos> ya maybe they not alighned properly
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> aligned
<magespawn> yes on each piece of equipment to can see the signal strength, tx and rx and the amount of bandwidth you have bewteen your signal strength and the noise
<Kilos> alinged
<Kilos> that thing man
<Kilos> all look wrong
<magespawn> second one i think Kilos 
<Kilos> maybe some bird bird use one antenna as a bounce off point
<magespawn> http://dl.ubnt.com/newsletters/0113/images/0113_a5.jpg
<magespawn> ^^ that is what one of the screens looks like when you log in
<Kilos> is there some way of watching the signal strength while aligning
<Kilos> like with a yagi on cell signels
<magespawn> yes 
<magespawn> but you have to logged into the device
<Kilos> surely you need 2 peeps but
<magespawn> to do that for each one i will have to test between each link
<Kilos> one to align and other to watch other end'
<Kilos> well start with the ones you pinpoint as the worst
<magespawn> you can do it yourself it just means in the case of the high site ihave to take the laptop up on top of the roof with me
<magespawn> and if i connect my laptop i break the link because of using the network cable
<magespawn> from the adsl router to first mikrotik is a lan cable, then to second mikrotik wireless, then to first nanobeam cable, then wireless to second nanobeam then cable to the linksys
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> fix it man dont swear at me
<magespawn> just gotta go quickly take all my tools etc down and then it is off home 
<Kilos> if each wireless antenna has good line of site to the next one you should be ok
<Kilos> maybe new trees grew between them this summer
<Kilos> get chainsaws
<magespawn> yeah they do just the one link going into empangeni is a problem
<magespawn> i don't think it is that, lol, i just think that all the other networks are all using channels close to each other
<Kilos> someone built a shopping centre in between
<Kilos> you need to go higher then
<Kilos> or put a booster by the obstruction
<magespawn> if there are other networks using the same channel or ones close to it then it interupts your signal, so you just change your channel and all is good again
<magespawn> i got to go now, see you later
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> so you move frequencies
<Kilos> your cell should be able to see what other wireless signals are working in the area wont it
<magespawn> yup anything between 5.0 Ghz and 5.8Ghz
<magespawn> no completly different frequencies
<magespawn> cell is between 800Mhz and 2.1 Ghz i think, if i recall correctly
<Kilos> find whose messing things up and shoot them
<Kilos> my wirelss card was 2.4g band
<magespawn> ja sorry it is 800 Mhz and 1900 MHz
<Kilos> is there no way to get a physical line to empangeni
<magespawn> there are two licence free bands 2Ghz - 2.8Ghz and 5Ghz to 5.8Ghz
<magespawn> Kilos that is 5km as the crow flies, so it would a tad expensive
<Kilos> ya but a bad link is useless even if its free
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> the link is not bad just not optimal right now
<Kilos> kill the crow
<Kilos> its blocking the signal
<magespawn> gotta go now, home time for me
<Kilos> go safe
<magespawn> cheers
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sjoe, kinda hot now
<Kilos> hows the mosquitoes gremble 
<gremble> I haven't slept at home for a week. So I am not bothered much
<gremble> They aren't here where I am that much
<Kilos> it was you plagued by them wasnt it
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> eish! another pest
<Kilos> http://donsmaps.com/goldenthread.html
<gremble> Isn't that in the US Kilos ?
<Kilos> we have it in the garden between pecan nut trees
<Kilos> spreads over a meter in w week
<Kilos> sister says if it reaches the trees it will eventually kill them
<Kilos> she also says it can be used to cause abortion
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> And a contraceptive
<gremble> Can't you take it out?
<Kilos> i will see what can be done tomorrow
<gremble> I bought a domain for my website yesterday
<gremble> :P
<gremble> http://grump.xyz
<Kilos> it sticks to all plant leaves it covers so i dont know if just pulling it off will remove it all
<gremble> Just set everything on fire
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> yeah im a great believer in fire but all the grass and weeds it covering now are green
<Kilos> so fire gonna be tough to make there
<Kilos> lekker that domain
<Kilos> where you bought it and how much
<gremble> I got it from Namecheap. It was $10.88
<Kilos> ian bought one and site host at hetzner
<Kilos> one time buy?
<gremble> No, yearly subscription
<Kilos> i wish one could still get a free domain name
<Kilos> i save ever cent for data an pc stuff
<Kilos> saving for a i5 cpu for here
<gremble> Do you have a board with appropriate chipset?
<Kilos> ya a 1155 with 4g ddr3
<Kilos> i bought the board beginning of the year but didnt have enough for more than a dual core cpu
<Kilos> and with a 3g dual core its quite fast already so with i5 it should rock
<gremble> Hmm I have to get a new laptop ;x
<gremble> But they are so expensive
<Kilos> everything is. times are really tough
<Kilos> i dont mind second hand things but not sure about a lappy 
<Kilos> ian got an i7 and an i5 for 7k
<Kilos> wb plustwo 
<Kilos> wat breek julle nou weer
<Kilos> haha i like the grumbles part gremble
<Kilos> very fitting
<Kilos> dont grumble gremble
<gremble> :P
<Rynomster> theblazehen: I think everytime I DC, my name changes.. lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> if my head pops its your fault
<inetpro> superfly: btw, we don't need to create soft links for the virtualenv stuff
<inetpro> a simple 'source bin/activate' will do
<inetpro> or even just '. bin/activate'
<Kilos> the flu not here yet man
<inetpro> he'll get it
<Kilos> doesnt quassel show you anything
<inetpro> hi Kilos, hoe gaan dit vandag?
<inetpro> why you popping the head?
<Kilos> ek gaan aan dankie en jy?
<inetpro> was too hot for me again today
<Kilos> ja tuday was heavy, i thought it was going to rain but no luck
<Kilos> sjoe typos
<inetpro> no worries
<Kilos> even now the heat is still heavy
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, for the most part
<superfly> inetpro: I've had some issues in the past, so I just go with direct links
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Kilos must be tired two late nights in a row
<Kilos> hi magespawn superfly \\
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> i missed your nick on the list
<inetpro> Kilos: \\ ?
<Kilos> crooked fingers
<Kilos> ad eye
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> bad
<Kilos> must remove that \ key
<Kilos> i normally delete it
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn
<magespawn> hi superfly inetpro
<theblazehen_> http://torcache.net/torrent/2D67AEA7D77E83E292726F4161D1F37B8952DD0E.torrent?title=[kickass.so]need.for.speed.most.wanted well, this is interesting..
<theblazehen_> hi superfly
<theblazehen_> wrong link
<theblazehen_> http://uploads.ungrounded.net/556000/556644_YFYIAR.swf *
<magespawn> hmm theblazehen_, that might qualify as a freudian slip
<theblazehen_> magespawn: lol, for some reason link just didn't wanna copy
<magespawn> do you guyes prefer your text books as ebooks or real paper?
<magespawn> guys
<theblazehen_> magespawn: well you can't grep real paper..
<magespawn> indeed
<theblazehen_> Technically I don't think you can grep a pdf either..
<magespawn> i find it strange the the ebook is the same price as the hard copy
<theblazehen_> yeah
<magespawn> i would have thought it cost less to do an ebook
<theblazehen_> Well you can print the ebook
<theblazehen_> yeah. Be carefull of DRM
<theblazehen_> Might not work in linux
<magespawn> calibre seems to handle most formats well, but i was looking at google play, so it would be on the tablet and phone
<gremble> You can break DRM easily enough with calibre
<magespawn> anybody want to voice an opinion as to what certifications would be a +?
<gremble> I wouldn't get an ebook text book because you can only "rent" them
<gremble> that is the ones from Cengage
<gremble> I don't know if other publishers are as horrible as that
<magespawn> gremble even if you have bought them from google play?
<gremble> Google Play I have no idea
<gremble> I usually steal ebooks. I buy hardcopies of the really nice ones
<magespawn> i know amazon looks at it that way, they have a history of removing books from kindles
<superfly> magespawn: not any more
<superfly> there was some outrage, and they've stopped
<magespawn> that is a good thing then
<gremble> You can't put a book that you've bought from Kalahari.com on a kindle
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I had to teach my mother how to remove the DRM so that she can read her books
<magespawn> they have their own device don't they?
<magespawn> i forget the name
<gremble> I don't know
<gremble> I read paper and write with pens like a lunatic from the middle ages
<magespawn> lol 
<magespawn> i generally like to read paper too, but ireally like the idea of all the books in one place
<gremble> That is called a bookcase
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Sometimes even a library
<magespawn> would clear the clutter out of my house for one
<gremble> Shut your whore mouth D: Books are not clutter
<magespawn>  i tend to leave books lying around to my wifes distraction
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> indeed they just take up so much space
<magespawn> something that i am running out of
<gremble> I repurposed the kitchen of the house that I am staying in as a work area
<gremble> I just have to make sure I don't set my articles on fire when I use toe stove
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> i often wonder which one of you all is the biggest nut
 * theblazehen_ goes to bed
<Kilos> night theblazehen_ 
<gremble> Night theblazehen_ 
<gremble> Why do you wonder that Kilos ?
<Kilos> well its like a competition
<Kilos> just when i think i found him someone else comes up with something even more nuts
<Kilos> things like
<Kilos> Shut your whore mouth
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> sis man
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> That is a horrible habit I picked up when trying to over-exaggerate a stance :P
<Kilos> why you dress up like a weed
<Kilos> with such a bright future you gotta wear shades
<Kilos> put your face there man, then you can wear shades
<Kilos> weeds like the sun
<Kilos> inetpro: how much time you got?
<gremble> But...that is my face
<Kilos> no man
<gremble> There was an accident at pelindaba
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<gremble> It left me lik that
<Kilos> if it is you need a shave worse than i do
<Kilos> i just want to know what this does inetpro 
<Kilos> not end result , step by step
<Kilos> ../../venv/bin/nikola serve
<Kilos> the first bit
<Kilos>  ../..
<Kilos> is that cli cheats'
<gremble> In the file system, . is "this directory" .. is "the directory just abover this directory"
<gremble> so ../.. goes up two directories
<gremble> then looks for the directory called venv, inside which is /bin/nikola, an executable
<gremble> It is run with the argument serve
<inetpro> Kilos: what gremble said ^^
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> now the pro smiling again
<Kilos> ok so
<gremble> to create a server on localhost:8000, and parse the reStructedText files to turn them into the website
<Kilos> that will only work when you are in the right folder to start with
<gremble> Yes
<Kilos> aha
<gremble> and if /venv/ exists 
<gremble> if I recall correctly, python virtual environments can have any name
<Kilos> i tried the nikola thing this morning and only got it going after cd blah blah a few times
<gremble> Ah ok
<Kilos> i first tried going with my browser but only after that serv command did browser fing the page
<Kilos> this virtual thing is lots for me to savvy
<gremble> Yes, because the page doesn't exist before you serv it
<Kilos> but he leaves me to battle first
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Squirm: ping
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-21
<Kilos> morning all of ya :)
<Kilos> eish 231m upgrade
<Kilos> thats gotta wait
<Kilos> ai! me mortally wounded
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> hi superfly Squirm inetpro theblazehen_ 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo :)
<theblazehen_> Hi Kilos ThatGraemeGuy 
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<gremble> Good morning Kilos and charl 
<Kilos> hehe you woke kinda late , its avy already
<Kilos> comfy bed there
<Kilos> not as bad as the pro though, he says morning at 6pm
<gremble> I went to bed at 3:30 :P
<gremble> The dogs had me up at 6 again
<gremble> So I just went to bed and slept
<Kilos> wow what were you doing till then?
<gremble> writing
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi gremble 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> how are you today
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> good and you?
<charl> good good
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
 * Kilos pigged out on watermelon. almost look preggy
<Kilos> hi SDCDev 
<SDCDev> hey Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<SDCDev> im good thanks :) just tired :<
<Kilos> sjoe! at lunch time?
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , alo :)
 * nlsthzn is now not running Linux or Windows >.<
<Kilos> lol what now?
<Kilos> android
<nlsthzn> osx
<Kilos> mac?
<nlsthzn> mackintosh running the latest and greatest from apple
<nlsthzn> I have no idea why I did, I guess because I can 
<Kilos> lol what bank did you rob?
<nlsthzn> didn't buy it... I installed it on my PC
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well at least it can do irc
<nlsthzn> I am using 99% of the same apps that I used in Windows and in Linux :p
<nlsthzn> and it was about the same amount of googling and swearing as installing linux about five years ago
<Kilos> hahahaha
<superfly> nlsthzn: a hackintosh?
<nlsthzn> yup... running yosemite all updates and everything working (thus far) superfly 
<superfly> ah
<superfly> I have a Mac Mini here. Still holding out on Yosemite
<superfly> need to make sure OpenLP runs fine on it first (got someone else being the guineapig
<nlsthzn> except I am getting a little bit of distortion on the sound (which may be because I have 5.1 connected but not set up properly I think)
<nlsthzn> but it seems to be only in browser and not other apps
<nlsthzn> first time on mac for me ... dabbled a bit in box but never on real hardware
<nlsthzn> that worked well in any case
<nlsthzn> even playing games
<Kilos> enjoy it
<nlsthzn> biggest issue is my normal screen doesn't identify itself properly so I have a work around in linux but nothing yet for OS X so I am using a 32" LCD TV for a screen >.< and it is slightly to close to my face for comfort :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> take off your glasses
<magespawn> it is a good way to get practice an os
<magespawn> let me retype that
<magespawn> it is a good way to get practice with an os
<Kilos> we understand
<Kilos> you hands go faster than your head at times
<Kilos> have you thought about your wifi prob yet?
<magespawn> nlsthzn: how close is it to BSD/OpenBSD/FreeBSD?
<magespawn> yes Kilos i will just have to find an open channel
<Kilos> oh you sure thats the prob?
<Kilos> not some obstructions like trees
<magespawn> i do not think so Kilos, trees grow but not that fast
<magespawn> and when i scan from the sites it shows all the other networks in the area
<Kilos> depends on the clearance you had before summer
<Kilos> aha
<nlsthzn> magespawn, I have no idea... I think they have wondered away far enough to only have bits and pieces 
<nlsthzn> they also use the mach kernel afaik 
<magespawn> Kilos there are at least two others that are on the same frequency
<Kilos> thats good to know
<Kilos> is it major work to change channels
<Kilos> oh its just you main link to empangeni
<Kilos> not all of the points surely
<magespawn> no not major, and yes it is just the one link
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn Darwin is the name of the kernel. It looks like BSD and smells like BSD, but it's far removed from BSD. Anyone who says OS X is just BSD is talking nonsense.
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> hi Squirm. Gotta go to church now, but maybe coffee tomorrow? I presume you're working during the day, so maybe in the evening? Chat later.
<Squirm> Hey superfly, would have been cool, but have work in the evening too..... Maybe Tuesday could work
<Squirm> will let you know too
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oops... evening already?
<Kilos> hahaha hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> gremble: see ^^
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> i can laugh at twitter with their suggestions of who to follow
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> they advise ubuntuza to follow KFC
<Kilos> sjoe graphine i think it is called, a sheet as thin as paper can hold the weight of an elephant
<Kilos> they wanna make roll up cell phones with it and paper thin tvs
<Kilos> see more in fb 50 50
 * Kilos watching the hobbit on mnet
<magespawn> good evening
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn Darwin is the name of the kernel. It looks like BSD and smells like BSD, but it's far removed from BSD. Anyone who says OS X is just BSD is talking nonsense." 3 hours, 45 minutes and 5 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly thanks for the heads up
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<inetpro> so I ended up installing qemu-kvm late last night, or rather make that early this morning, even after I actually wanted to sleep early.... 
<inetpro> be that as it may... I like it much more than virtualbox
<inetpro> question, how do I convert the installed VM of Ubuntu Server 14.04 to KVM?
<Kilos> virtualbox is slow i think is that thing leaner
<magespawn> inetpro could you use something like clonezilla?
<inetpro> actually looks like I should just clone it and them import or something like that... there are solutions for this
 * inetpro busy reading
<Kilos> google is your friend
<Kilos> and man
<Kilos> and you are my friend
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> die engelse is slim ne
<inetpro> just need to get over the error "VT-x is being used by another hypervisor" first in order to stop the paused host before I clone
<Kilos> dwarves are like van der merwes, their ears dont listen good
<magespawn> have you meet many dwarves Kilos ?
<inetpro> nice!
 * Kilos watching hobbit
<inetpro> what I needed is:
<inetpro> VBoxManage clonehd /path/to/hard_drive_image/guesthd.vdi /path/to/hard_drive_image.img --format raw
<Kilos> fixed inetpro ?
<inetpro> after doing tha, KVM can simply import
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, now I can uninstall VBox
<inetpro> or just not use it
<Kilos> jy nogal slim vir n toppie ne
<inetpro> moet wees
<inetpro> as jy nie sterk is nie moet jy slim weed
<inetpro> wees
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> but I made one very silly mistake
<inetpro> Kilos: gee my daai adres van jou man
 * inetpro thought when importing the raw image that it had made another copy
<inetpro> deleted the image and effectively killed the new machine
 * inetpro shall take that as a lesson
<Kilos> watter een inetpro ?
<inetpro> first cleaned up the VBox image and then wiped the raw image as well, so can not even re-generate
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> just have to stay late and re-install again
<Kilos> watter adres soek jy
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> o lolol
<Kilos> domdonner
<inetpro> presies
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: gelukkig het ek nog my ISOs
<inetpro> net die updates wat onnodig weer gedownload moet word
<Kilos> sjoe ja baie gelukkig
<Kilos> lol spaar jy nie jou archives nie?
<inetpro> installasie is amper vinniger as om die cloning te doen
<Kilos> ek doen dit gereeld vandat jy my geleer het van rsync
<magespawn> cloning saves the data though, if you have beeni using the machine
<Kilos> ja but he removed his cloned thing too
<Kilos> always keep a copy of /var/cache/apt/archives somewhere else is you use 3g
<Kilos> if*
<magespawn> inetpro what was the vm for?
<inetpro> magespawn: now just experimentations... started only last night... nothing set up yet, so not serious at all
<magespawn> ahh right, cool beans
<Kilos> you didnt say anything man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> van der merwes
<Kilos> what was the vm for
<Kilos> experiment with what
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem met my volk
<inetpro> Kilos: just experimentations
<magespawn> i wonder if it would be possible to run recovery programs on a deleted vm
<Kilos> with what
<inetpro> anything
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> always nice to have spares lying around
<Kilos> spare what?
<inetpro> spare machines
<Kilos> aha'
<Kilos> this is worse than pulling teeth
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> must I spell it out?
<Kilos> always
<magespawn> for testing different software, or setups or combinations of settings etc also allows you to specify the hardware like ram etc
<inetpro> If I want to test server related stuff, I'll rather test in a VM locally before I try stuff in the real world out there
<Kilos> ty for that knowlege
<inetpro> the VM allows me to simulate a full production environment
<magespawn> always best to have a test rig first in case something goes very wrong
<inetpro> excatlky
<magespawn> a safety net if you will
<Kilos> aw now there gotta be another hobbit because this one ends where they release the dragon
<Kilos> another year or 2 to wait
<magespawn> i think they have already released it Kilos 
<magespawn> but i am out of things a bit
<Kilos> oh yay
<Kilos> hopefully they show it soon then before i forget this one
<Kilos> i had a good day today, didnt break anything
<Kilos> inetpro: you trying the server with that static thing
<Kilos> nikola
<inetpro> Kilos: not yet
<inetpro> don't really need the server for that
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> nikola is simple enough on any desktop 
<Kilos> glad you find it simple
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i go crash now
<Kilos> you all sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> and dont stay up too late
<Kilos> night my peeps
<magespawn> i am also out of here, good night
<superfly> Squirm: Tuesday evening could work.
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly thanks for the heads up" 3 hours, 18 minutes and 3 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-14
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<magellanic> morning
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy magellanic 
<magellanic> hi Kilos 
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> any bored peeps have a take on this -> https://youtu.be/ixIoDYVfKA0
<Private_User> interesting thought pieter2627 but I would have assumed that self-driving cars should have predicted that and kept a better following distance to minimize risk
<pieter2627> Private_User: that is also an interesting angle
<pieter2627> Private_User: that is also an interesting angle...
<pieter2627> althought i think the argument is more around collision prevention... what if it fell from a skyscraper or tall building
<Private_User> pieter2627:  hmm... interesting thought but if the following distance is kept and say all the cars on the road are self driving would the car not determine a course of action to either stop or increase the speed and move forward to avoid whatever is falling from the sky? but I get the point never thought of that
<Private_User> would be interesting to fi nd out what would happen if the road is shared with self driving cars and cars that are driven by humans
<Private_User> cause a self driving car would follow rules but people I do not think so
<pieter2627> Private_User: that seems like the ultimate solution, but the hybrid case will indeed make things interesting
<Private_User> so if the the road is shared by cars that are driven by people then there would probably be no following distance cause from my experience driving on the roads is that when you keep following distance all the other people on the road find that as an opportunity to get onto your lane
<Private_User> but yes interesting thought and I would love to hear what the experts who are developing these cars say pieter2627
 * pieter2627 lately love these 'philosysing' thoughts about Robotics (smart tech) since it seems that they will 'jump
<pieter2627> .. on us soon
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what a noisy bunch of geeks you all are
<Kilos> evening everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: noisy,.... who's noisy?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> all this chatting about nothing
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi nasanzero 
<nasanzero> hi guys 
<Kilos> hows my pro and family doing??
<inetpro> Kilos: good, good
<Kilos> we had 2 big storms but only 7mm rain
 * inetpro enjoying affordable quality music in the comfort of his home
<inetpro> google play music is awesome!
<Kilos> online?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes online streaming eating a bit of data unfortunately
<Kilos> hahaha and you say affordable
<inetpro> but still awesome
<Kilos> depends on th music i spose
<Kilos> nasanzero welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> just need to find free hotspots in future to download to the device before playing :-)
<Kilos> yes thats the answer inetpro 
<Kilos> i use youtube-dl -f 140 link to get just the audios from the tube
<inetpro> at R49.99 per month I think it is really worth it
<Kilos> i havent yet found if 140 is the best but ok for me
<Kilos> 50 bucks plus data??
<inetpro> youtube eats much much more than just audio
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> used like that you only get the audio
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> clever!
<Kilos> nono stupid
<Kilos> i forgot where i found it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> there was more you could add to the command
<inetpro> -F
<Kilos> i use small f
<Kilos> the 140 has something to do with quality i think
<inetpro> -F list all available formats
<Kilos> oh ty
<inetpro> -h for help
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> or man
<Kilos> come on
<inetpro> no such option
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> no such option as "come on"
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> :-)
 * Kilos passes over email addy
<Kilos> man youtube-dl
<inetpro> oh and hi nasanzero as well
<nasanzero> hi inetpro
<Kilos> nasanzero you been here before?
<nasanzero> first time 
<Kilos> hopefully not the last
<nasanzero> i will definately be around much longer 
<Kilos> if you need help just state what you need help with and be patient
<Kilos> if you dont need help hang around and you can help others
<nasanzero> starting to get the hang of linux - i am using kubuntu 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> there are a few of us kde fans here
<nasanzero> i will do my best to assist where i can 
<Kilos> inetpro is a kde master
<nasanzero> i started off with mint 17 thou.... i got me hooked on linux
<Kilos> oh nasanzero you can join our group on launchpad and the mailin list if you like
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> thats our site and should have links to the maling list and launchpad account
<inetpro> oh nice, welcome to #ubuntu-za nasanzero 
<nasanzero> i signed up , the site is where i found the link to this chat room
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> where are you from? 
 * inetpro and oom Kilos are in Pretoria 
<Kilos> ohi superfly why your fish takns keep breaking
<Kilos> tanks
<Kilos> nasanzero what irc client are you using
<nasanzero> koversation and sometimes hexchat
<nasanzero> i am in durban 
<Kilos> i use konversation as well and pro uses quassel
<Kilos> we have a shortage of guys in durbs but there is the lug there too
<Kilos> dbnlug
<Kilos> clever guys there
<nasanzero> i honestly never heard of dbnlug - is that a group ?
<Kilos> yes the durban linux users group
<Kilos> they like using G+
<nasanzero> found it on G+
<Kilos> many ubuntu users there
<superfly> Kilos: this is the first time in a while
<superfly> Kilos: the heat
<Kilos> we had some rain today so not too bad ty superfly hows the family?
<superfly> all good
<nasanzero> take care guys good night
<Kilos> you too sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos 
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-15
<pieter2627> good afternoon all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 and everyone else
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<pieter2627> Kilos: did you also have a power out yesterday?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> \but 2 mins
<pieter2627> lucky, with that storm we had one for a few hours (isp seems to have been affected this morning)
<Kilos> ai!
<nasanzero> hi guys
<nasanzero> what is the easiest way to cretate a gui application ?
<Kilos> hi nasanzero 
<nasanzero> hi Kilos
<Kilos> what do you want to do
<Kilos>  be patient with me head eina
<nasanzero> a basic interface written in c to interface with an arduino thru an emulated serial port
<kulelu88> dafekk?
<Kilos> always remember to explain what you want to do then when one of the guys has a chance hell help
<nasanzero> i tried gambas , a visual basic type ide , but it has problems with kde
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo oom 
<kulelu88> gaanit ?
<Kilos> ek lewe nog dankie en slf?
<Kilos> self
<nasanzero> i am in no rush , its a hobby 
<Kilos> busy doing a 14.04 server install for ian
<Kilos> someone will give you what you need to know nasanzero 
<nasanzero> thanks Kilos
<kulelu88> who needs the interface? nasanzero or Kilos 
<Kilos> the family guys normally only get active after 8.30 family time
<kulelu88> als goed hier oom
<Kilos> nasanzero needs help kulelu88 
<nasanzero> i do , i just need to know which ide is the easiest to use , i read there are quiet a few qt, gtk , wxwidgets , etc
<kulelu88> why can't you interface with the arduino via commandline? 
<nasanzero> its a pet project to show to friends , so command line will suit my needs but lacks the woooow factor
<kulelu88> building GUIs can be shit hard and take up a lot of time
<kulelu88> Kivy might work though
<nasanzero> hi kulelu88 , i know ,  i have done them in VB . i like to port the code to linux 
<kulelu88> nasanzero: Kivy should be able to handle the interface
<kulelu88> its python, so easier to code than C
<nasanzero> i am reading about it , thanks kulelu88, i know abit about python
<kulelu88> good luck bud
<superfly> ohi
<superfly> Qt is by far the best GUI library.
<superfly> And you can use PyQt or PySide
<kulelu88> Kivy seems more appropriate for interfacing with arduino
<superfly> Ah
<superfly> I've not done that sort of thing
<nasanzero> qt creator ?
<kulelu88> its 2015 and I wonder why desktop apps are still so difficult
<nasanzero> ms has visual studio which is the standard , i guess coz of all the different flavours of linux its hard to standardise it
<kulelu88> gtk can run across most linux distros comfortably, but it is split on 2/3
<kulelu88> I guess QT is the biggest option now, but it is not *free*
<nasanzero> and its c++ , not my language of choice 
<nasanzero> i am off good night all
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<totimkopf> Kilos: oom :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> just done a serer install and cant get it to use the 3g connection from the router
<Kilos> maak my mal
<Kilos> server cant see a flash drive
<Kilos> when i do lsusb it shows but i cant run rsync from the stick
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-16
<Kilos> morning everybody
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> how much you know about ssh ing into a server
<Kilos> somewhere im doing something wrong
<gremble> Not very much. I haven't done it in a very long time
<gremble> What are you trying to do?
<gremble> What do you know about writing bash scripts? :P
<Kilos> ive installed server ont a server for ian and need to ssh to the thing to install traceroute etc to try get it working
<Kilos> i know nothing bout bash stuff
<gremble> Does the server have sshd on and active?
<Kilos> how will i find that out
<Kilos> ive googled spanne 
<Kilos> tried ssh user@ip
<Kilos> then it says refusded
<gremble> Oh. Then it might not have port 22 opened
<Kilos> othe ssh comand say there isnt such a host or something
<Kilos> oh
<gremble> According to the internet it looks like an sshd error
<magellanic> greets
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<gremble> Hey magellanic 
<Kilos> im just checking some stories on configuring
<Kilos> ty gremble will let you know
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey Kilos, any rain up that way?
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> just warm
<Kilos> and there?
<magespawn> we have had some down here
<magespawn> not to sure on how much
<Kilos> some=how many mm
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> but things are growing
<Kilos> how deep must you dig in the soil before you hiy dry sand
<Kilos> rain water is magic
<magespawn> in the sand forest not very deep, but on the clay i have not tried yet
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> water in the sand forest never last long
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> how are the visiting plans proceeding?
<Kilos> eish magespawn still waiting for them to approve or deny visa
<Kilos> tomorrow is hopefully 1 month
<magespawn> takes awhile
<Kilos> but we only put the extra docs and pic in 5 days later because we waited for them to request more stuff and they didnt so we had to find where to do that
<magespawn> as always, they are less then forthcoming
<Kilos> the site isnt bad but not very amature friendly
<Kilos> it like buying a bread and having to offer to put it in a packet yourself first
<Kilos> like if you dont put it in the packet we wont sell it to you
<magespawn> then you must bring the packet yourself, but they don't let you know that until after you get the bread home
<Kilos> hahaha exactly
<Kilos> world really upside down
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> people are also quite around here lately
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> ..
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-17
<Kilos> morning thatgraemeguy inetpro magellanic totimkopf TinuvaMac and others
<magellanic> morning Kilos, all
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<totimkopf> goeie more oom
<superfly> morning all
<superfly> woo! a working keyboard!
<pieter2627> morning all
<superfly> hi pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi superfly, hope you enjoyed the holiday?
<superfly> pieter2627: i'm still on holiday :)
<pieter2627> oh, refered to yesterday's public holiday
<superfly> i know ;-)
 * pieter2627 jealous of the early holiday takers :P
<pieter2627> oh yeah forgot how 'late back' cape town is
<superfly> *laid back
<pieter2627> i made a pun (on late)
<superfly> I normally don't take holidays like this, but I had the leave
<superfly> ah, sorry, went over my head
<pieter2627> also did not want to figure the correct spelling and thought that might be a good excuse
<pieter2627> superfly: do you know how (and when) the next meeting will go since we skipped the last one?
<superfly> nope
<superfly> Kilos would know
<pieter2627> ok will wait for his input then...
<magellanic> ubuntu switched to systemd in 15.04 right? are most people using that or later? any noticable differences (esp in boot time)?
<Kilos> sorry i just came from cell shop
<Kilos> pieter2627 maybe you must talk to inetpro bout that but we could even skip a dec meeting i think
<pieter2627> Kilos: got it... how are you btw?
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<pieter2627> good ty, love the weather we are having
<Kilos> we need rain
<Kilos> lots and lots of rain
<Kilos> maybe year after next
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<Sxuza> i think down here in EL we had some good rain over the past month 
<Sxuza> im not sure if its enuff though
<Sxuza> but its been pouring 
<Sxuza> otherday we had hail storm aswell
<pieter2627> same here... having rain every few days, and cloudy a lot (the great part :P)
<superfly> Maaz: tell magellanic I am using both Debian and Kubuntu, which are both on systemd. I haven't noticed any changes, neither positive nor negative.
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell magellanic on freenode
<magellanic> ok thanks Symmetria superfly :)
<magellanic> oops, just superfly 
<superfly> magellanic: you're welcome
<superfly> Kilos: you quiet today
<Kilos> i just woke up superfly its one of those head days
<superfly> ai
<superfly> it's probably about time I upgraded my netbook... still on 25.04
<superfly> *15
<superfly> gee, imagine Ubuntu 25.04
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ill be too old to use it
<superfly> controlling the music on your wife's computer via SSH
<superfly> I played a trick on the kids :-D
<superfly> Kilos: there's a command line tool called "qdbus" and it can be used to control apps that use DBUS
<superfly> which is pretty much the entire KDE system
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> just open konsole and type "dbus"
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> it yes so dbus but givews others
<superfly> it shows you all the programs available via DBUS
<Kilos> qdbus ibus and gdbus
<Kilos> oh my im talking a strange language
<Kilos> it said no dbus but asked if i meant those others
<superfly> Kilos: the command is "qdbus"
<superfly> Kilos: sorry, "dbus" was wrong, my fault
<superfly> i typoed
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> that makes me feel good
<Kilos> too much uses it
<Kilos> we just had a power cut from a storm thats brewing
<superfly> sjoe
<superfly> time to power everythign down and hide under your bed?
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> Kilos: here's an example to increase your volume: qdbus org.kde.kmix /kmix/KMixWindow/actions/increase_volume trigger
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and it even works
<Kilos> moves volume up about 5% everytime
<superfly> Or, if you're in my position, and there's music blaring from your wife's computer downstairs, but she's upstairs with the baby, you can stop the music with: qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player Stop
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> you gonna be inna dog box
<Kilos> or be called to fix the bug in the pc
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Sxuza> ola Kilos 
<superfly> Kilos: she knows
<superfly> ok, supper time
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> later
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> power returned
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> we had some rain
<Kilos> its gonna rain
<magespawn> thats good
<Langjan> Hi Kilos whats news - visa? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan still no word from them , sigh
<magespawn> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> last time i applied i did the paper route and it took 2 years
<Langjan> When we did our visas we fund a weblink where we enquired about delays and the process was expedited, I'm trying to find it again... 
<Langjan> http://southafrica.embassy.gov.au/pret/immi_contacts.html
<Langjan> Send an enquiry to immigration.pretoria@dfat.gov.au
<Kilos> will do ty Langjan 
<magespawn> that is handy to know
<Langjan> Its now outside the indicated one month time for processing, so go for it, assuming that you applied for a normal visitors visa?
<Kilos> i have mailed the top one i think and got some mail with lotsa stuff mainly saying stuff about time frames but nothing useful
<Kilos> ya the 600 one
<Langjan> magespawn,  you also have connections in Oz? 
<Langjan> OK Kilos  then they have exceeded their time frame so go for it
<Kilos> will do ty very much
<Kilos> very stressful this visa nonsense
<magespawn> no, just useful to have a place to contact 
<Langjan> Its horrible to sit around waiting and hoping and nothing happens 
<Kilos> yeah definitely
<Kilos> we had 20 mm rain Langjan 
<Kilos> now even the weeds can grow
<Langjan> Thats great news, was that today? we are still waiting, had a bit on Tuesday, 11 mm 
<Kilos> just now yes
<Kilos> big storm and power off for an hour or so
<Kilos> before 7de laan started
<Langjan> I saw the cloud towards the South was hoping it will reach us. Maybe ask Zuma, he can show Oz PM how to quickly appoint a new, efficient minister 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Lmga
<Langjan> Sorry I did'nt break anything today Kilos  so will have to say 'bye now
<Kilos> lol ty for the visit my friend, look after yourself
<Langjan> Am looking for 2x2 gb ddr3 desktop ram if somebody has modules lying around
<Langjan> Take care Kilos , slaap lekker, droom  van visas wat vinnig loop! 
<Kilos> dankie oom selle daar
<Langjan> Dankie my vriend
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-18
<inetpro> good mornings
<zipper> Hello, anybody home?
<pieter2627> hi zipper
<pieter2627> welcome to our channel
<zipper> pieter2627: I was looking at this groups trello page.
<zipper> I found Learn You a Haskell in the wishlist :)
 * pieter2627 will not comment on our trello :P
<pieter2627> you want to learn Haskell zipper?
<zipper> pieter2627: I've been here before, albeit rarely because I'm not from South Africa.
<zipper> pieter2627: I know haskell. Quite a bit.
<pieter2627> oh ok...
<zipper> I just didn't expect to see that in the wishlist.
<zipper> Sorry, I'm from Kenya
<zipper> pieter2627: Nice community you have going.
<zipper> Why won't you comment on the trello page? I think I should make one for people here.
<zipper> :s/people/the LUG/
<pieter2627> I guess someone must have mentioned it here and then it made its way there
<pieter2627> Kilos mainly keeps us going :)
<pieter2627> zipper: you should check our africa channel #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sorry
<zipper> Okay on it.
<zipper> How do you plan to get more africans in it?
<zipper> Also I hear the people up north don't like to associate with Africa. Have they joined or talked there? *honest question*
<Kilos> haha with difficulty zipper 
<zipper> Kilos: Hello
<Kilos> we been finfing then for a year already
<Kilos> we have contacts there from tunisia down to capetown
<Kilos> finding
<zipper> Oh shock on me
<zipper> I have a confession though. I don't use Ubuntu but still use linux. I assume it's more of a africa linux users or computer lovers thing.
<Kilos> all linux users are welcome
<Kilos> the original goal was to connect all ubuntu locos in africa
<pieter2627> and a few french joined too (people waayy up north)
<Kilos> yes
<zipper> Okay this conversation haas become fragmented.
<Kilos> haha
<zipper>  Is there a trello page for ubuntu africa?
<zipper>  Is there a trello page for ubuntu africa? ^
<zipper> Arrgghh
<zipper> Kilos: ^
<Kilos> no trello page for the africa group
<zipper> I need to go sleep. My sinuses are acting up and I can hardly see. Head hurts.
<Kilos> everyone is too busy
<zipper> Kilos: Am I free to create one Kilos ?
<Kilos> if you keep an eye open for gremble he is the guy with haskell interest
<zipper> I recently finished uni. Looking for a job and all. I have quite a bit of time on my hands.
<Kilos> yes zipper go ahead
<Kilos> there are ubuntu users in your lug
<Kilos> invite them to join the africa channel as well
<zipper> Kilos: Well we don't really discuss or congregate around distros but yes there should be,
<zipper> I will. I'll also create a trello page for them.
<Kilos> all linux users are welcome
<zipper> Unless trello requires I pay large sums of money which I lack.
<Kilos> ours is free i think
<zipper> Anywho was fun talking to you. Gotta go rest my nasal cavity/
<zipper> *.
<zipper> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> :D
<zipper> I'll lurk.
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> just in time to say night
<Kilos> night all.  sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-19
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , any news?
<Kilos> nothing Langjan 
<Langjan> Eish! Did you mail them yesterday?
<Kilos> i mailed them on the site and that other one and only got one pc reply
<Langjan> Frustrating!
<Kilos> very
<Langjan> Please update me on your location? I am visiting the kids in Mnandi AH near Diepsloot, Centurion. 
<zipper> Hello humans
<Langjan> you there Kilos ?
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> had to go do chores
<Kilos> im west of pta Langjan 
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> lol I was just testing my fiber by firing up a torrent client
<Symmetria> [Throttle off/off KB] [Rate 744.5/365337.7 KB] [Port: 23970] 
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
 * Kilos waves to inetpro
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-20
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi dekr4ken 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<dekr4ken> hi hi
<dekr4ken> testing out weechat, still getting use to it
<kulelu88> Hello ooms and niggies
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> howzit? gremble 
<gremble> I am well thanks and yourself kulelu88?
<kulelu88> I'm good. long time no see gremble 
<gremble> I have been housesitting for the last two weeks at places that don't have internet
<kulelu88> in die bosveld?
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> I am staying in Montana until Tuesday
<gremble> and the other was a plot where Nkwe is, out on Lynnwood road
<kulelu88> Where is Montana? Near where exactly?
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 gremble 
<kulelu88> Hey oom Kilos 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Hmm kulelu88 Do you know where the Kolonnade centre is?
<kulelu88> yep, around there? I would do a maps search, but the human element of typed-conversation is more valuable :D
<gremble> Yes. Staying about 1km from there
<gremble> South East, against the hill
<kulelu88> Pretoria is so big that I think most Pretorians have not seen the entire city
<gremble> Probably doubly true for people from jhb
<gremble> I know the north of Pretoria the least well
<gremble> And perhaps the silverton area
<superfly> sup gremble, kulelu88, Kilos
<kulelu88> I don't know that Kolonnade area too well. It is like the 'heart' of Afrikaaner territory
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<kulelu88> yo superfly 
<gremble> kulelu88: Not a fan of it there, but these people pay quite well to look after their dogs
<superfly> so who's coming to DebConf next year?
<kulelu88> 10 rand says they've gone to capetown/australia for holiday
<kulelu88> I am
<superfly> \o/
<kulelu88> it will be shit cold
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> not too bad, just be prepared for constant wet
<kulelu88> Will I need a car? I'm not too keen on driving or ubering
<superfly> Depends... we've arranged with UCT for using the some of the residences for accommodation
<superfly> in which case, you'll be right there.
<kulelu88> oh that's awesome
<kulelu88> similar to what they did for euro pycon in Bilbao
<superfly> but if you need to go anywhere, you'll need to find transport. The train line is quite close (about 10-20 minutes walk)
<superfly> and there are plenty of taxis and busses too
<superfly> if you can get into Town (aka CBD) then the MyCiti bus is brilliant for getting around
<kulelu88> isn't UCT not too far from the CBD?
<superfly> public transport in Cape Town is fairly decent. not as awesome as European cities, but better than Joburg AFAIK
<superfly> no, about 10 minutes by train
<kulelu88> some say CPT is small Europe (unless you go behind the mountain)
<superfly> so yes
<kulelu88> are there any interesting startups in CPT doing things with Python? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: well, there's Nomanini ;-)
<kulelu88> aah yes, but +100 employees is no longer a startup :D
<superfly> But also a few others
<superfly> kulelu88: we're the biggest we've ever been now... we're 14 people
<kulelu88> aah. how is your work-life balance though? 
<superfly> sorry, 16
<superfly> it's pretty good.
<superfly> sometimes you need to push through to get stuff done
<kulelu88> if you work somewhere where pay is decent but you work weekends and odd hours (that disrupts work-life), can it be considered worth it?
<superfly> but I often don't work extra unless I want to, mostly because I have a family, and folks understand that I can't spend all my time at work.
<superfly> no.
<superfly> for me, pay is the last thing on my list. there are other things which are far more important
<Kilos> hey gremble there was a haskell user here the other day
<Kilos> i forget who now
<gremble> Haha Did he teach you anything interesting?
<Kilos> no he saw something about it in our trello
<gremble> Oh alright
<Kilos> he starting a trello for the lug in kenya
<Kilos> i think he was hoping to find someone here that uses it as well
<gremble> Oh okay
<gremble> Perhaps I'll run into him when I'm back home again
<Kilos> hopefully i twig, when he comes online and then point him to you
<Kilos> i think he is taking over the lug from stickyboy
<Kilos> or taken over
<kulelu88> you guys attending/attended the LUG year-end braai?
<Kilos> Maaz seen stickyboy
<Maaz> Kilos: stickyboy was last seen 1 month, 15 days, 21 hours, 45 minutes and 1 second ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-04 09:48:54 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-04 18:38:30 PST
<gremble> What does it mean to twig?
<kulelu88> good question ^^ I want to know as well
<gremble> What if Kilos is actually gangsta and we didn't know it?!
<Kilos> twig=ctach on or remember
<Kilos> catch
<kulelu88> let me show you Kilos old surf bra
<Kilos> haha what?
<Kilos> im too old to be gangsta
<kulelu88> check this youtube video. watch all 4 parts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSyFHXLXArs :D
<kulelu88> Kilos: daai oom in die sunglasses is jou ou bra :D
<Kilos> how big is that video
<kulelu88> 6 minutes
<Kilos> ok ill look
<kulelu88> its like a documentary of durban
<Kilos> ouch 110 meg
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we used to call that type punks on planks
<kulelu88> you must use lowest format settings oom. set it to 240p
<Kilos> i normally only get songs from youtube without the video
<kulelu88> oh those single picture videos
<Kilos> nono you use youtube-dl -f 140 and only get the song
<Kilos> they arrive in home in .m4a format
<Kilos> whatever that is
<kulelu88> interesting
<Kilos> ha hilton gibson joined ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> feels like storm brewing
<Kilos> lekker cool wind
<superfly> in muizenberg it's always windy, so you have to actually look at the sky to tell if a storm is coming :-P
<kulelu88> it rained here also
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> after a hot day here when a sudden cool wind comes up strong it normally means a storm coming
<Kilos> still waiting for water to fall
<inetpro> uh oh! 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> where are you?
<inetpro> Kilos: strong winds starting to blow now... neighbouring transformer just went puff as well 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> by die huis oom 
<Kilos> ek hoor so ja
<Kilos> gedink jy was in natal
<inetpro> had a few seconds of lights out but luckily on again 
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> bbl
<Kilos> trees touching power lines
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> inetpro: you live on the outskirts of pretoria? I'm wondering how you and Kilos keep having electricity issues whenever there are storms
<Kilos> we bot maplotters superfly 
<Kilos> both
<Kilos> and the power peeps dont cut trees near power lines unless you complain
 * inetpro halfway back 
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan slaap 
<inetpro> geen reën vanaand 
<Kilos> ian besig op foon met kde op flash
<Kilos> inetpro whats halfway back
<Kilos> sjoe
<Wolfeyes_is> Evening everyone.
<Kilos> hi boy
<Kilos> look at identities again
<Kilos> should show nick you enrered
<inetpro> Kilos: watching movies with the family 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> but you chase me to bed
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> thought you waiting for me to get back 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> nono man i thought maybe power half way
<inetpro> damn hot today 
<Wolfeyes_is> very
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> ian needs help setting up arno i think
<Kilos> he has this setup server with onboard and pci networking
<Kilos> all working as far as i gather but needs to know how to aloow some pcs to use the web and others not
<Kilos> s/aloow/allow
<Kilos> i need to sleep
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Wolfeyes_is> night dad
<Kilos> night boy
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> and every other lurker
<Wolfeyes_is> I have a server with trusty server loaded on, and I am busy with Anro's iptables firewall install, now my setup is: 1. Router with internet, being connected to 2.server onboard network card, then a network cable coming back out of the server from the 3. pci network card and that goes to the 4. netowrk computers, which leads to my question of setting up arnos firewall, it asks for eth?  cards names and I could be wrong, but I am assuming this is eth0, but 
<Wolfeyes_is> my question is do I have to put the eth1 for the pci card as well or doesn't it matter?
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-19
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<magespawn> good morning
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<nsnzero> morning all
<chesedo> morning all
<nsnzero> trying out irssi - dont know if i set it up right ???
<Kilos> lol that was difficult for me
<Symmetria> heh irssi is simple if you keep the options simple 
<Symmetria> but there are a gazillion things you can do with it - and the more you do the more complex it gets
<Kilos> hehe ill stick to konversation
<nsnzero> morning Kilos and Symmetria 
<nsnzero> yeah reading the documentation - it gets quite complex 
<magespawn> i like it a lot, i do not have a comples setup though.
<superfly> nsnzero: I've heard that weechat is a bit nicer 
<Symmetria> heh so - Neotel transaction is done and dusted - now the real work begins
<superfly> But I prefer my Quassel setup
<Symmetria> and there will be a lot of it 
<nsnzero> i just setup irssi because it was the first one i saw - but now i will have to try quassel superfly 
<nsnzero> Symmetria: we will be happy to help with testing the network - if you provide us with modems 
<superfly> nsnzero: Quassel is slightly different. You can either use it as a normal IRC client, or you can use it as a GUI client in your PC that interfaces with a core daemon on a remote server 
<superfly> nsnzero: I have the client/core setup, which means that right now I'm using the Quasseldroid app on my phone to chat :) 
<superfly> nsnzero: ask paddatrapper about his weechat app on his phone, that's also pretty cool
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: I running weechat in tmux on a VPS and ssh into it usually. On my phone I have Weechat remote which works with the remote API in weechat
<paddatrapper> Also occasionally use the web remote
 * nsnzero is experiencing an information overload 
<nsnzero> bbl guys - take care 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Symmetria: you are back in Town?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz announce 
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Hi Miles,
<Kilos> there's no meeting today. The next one is on the 10th January. If you
<Kilos> like we can extend the the verification for ubuntu-za until 10th January.
<Kilos> Make sure to setup the Reverification page and add it to our agenda
<Kilos> here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<Kilos> Maaz ok
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> no verification today guys
<Kilos> i have asked for it to be on the 10th as he suggested
 * Kilos waits for ack
<Kilos> chesedo superfly inetpro etc etc^^
<superfly> Kilos: fine with me
<inetpro> +1
<inetpro> superfly: before I forget to talk to you before your flight, which hopefully I won't, I wish you safe travels and many fond memories on your holiday trip abroad
<inetpro> oops... it's not a holiday?
<superfly> hah
<superfly> if it was just a holiday, why didn't I leave in october?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> anyway... hope you have a short flight and arrive safely on that side
<inetpro> make the most of the last few moments here and don't forget to appreciate the flight attendants on board 
<inetpro> they will most likely not be with family during the coming few days
<chesedo> Kilos: np
<Langjan> G'morning Kilos did you sleep well?
<superfly> inetpro: my shortest flight is 4 hours
<inetpro> superfly: keep yourself busy programming in flight 
<Langjan> Hi superfly what route do you fly?
<MaNI> I don't know how anyone could do any meaningful programming on a plane, unless in a first class seat or something
<superfly> Langjan: Cape Town to Doha to Chicago to Tucson
<inetpro> hi Langjan
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Whew, long detour. Reminds me of our Oz trip via Doha - Qatar? 
<Kilos> yes ty and i feel better today how are you sir
<Langjan> hi inetpro and Kilos 
<Langjan> Glad youre feeling better
<Langjan> I'm fine thks Kilos 
<inetpro> MaNI: a friend of mine does it on his daily trips on the Tube in the UK
<MaNI> no idea how a tube compares to a plane, but plane seats are so cramped that you can't even get a good angle view of your monitor or type properly - my personal experience
<Langjan> Kilos, my screen freeze has to do with full screen, not screensaver except in that it also goes full screen
<MaNI> maybe a very small person might have better luck
<Langjan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/577459/making-youtube-fullscreen-will-freeze-unity-the-whole-desktop
<Langjan> Does it in Opera, not in Firefox
<Langjan> Opera also keeps asking for keyring 
<MaNI> Thats before taking into account constant interruptions and other issues like that which make difficult problem solving unlikely - I suppose if coding very easy stuff thats less of an issue but IDK it seems like trying to force something that just shouldn't happen - better to just do something more suited to plane flight like read a book or sleep or something
<Kilos> let me read it Langjan 
<Kilos> hard to sleep sitting up MaNI we not chickens
<MaNI> tube is probably a bit less cramped than an aircraft seat - but I wouldn't know as I've never been to london
<Kilos> Langjan Page Not Found
<Kilos> ai!
<MaNI> Kilos, I usually find that if I pick a window seat and take a jersey I can lean against the wall in a position that allows a light sleep like state - not perfect but passable. Any other seat except window is a disaster
<Langjan> Kilos, Firefox finds it no prob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/577459/making-youtube-fullscreen-will-freeze-unity-the-whole-desktop
<Kilos> installing the fox
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> what are you doing in youtube now that freezes your screen Langjan 
<Kilos> just resize it so it isnt full screen and see what happens
<Kilos> internet very very slow here today
<Langjan> Kilos, watched this video: http://e4wd.co.za/breathtaking-drone-footage-filmed-throughout-africa/
<Kilos> langjan try that fix but be careful in compiz
<Kilos> i dont do videos man
<Kilos> battled even to download firefox
<Kilos> try that fix but be careful in compiz
<Langjan> Resize? Its standard size or full screen. Standard size works fine, as soon as I go full screen it works for a while but seems to freeze whenever I click on something like "share" icon. Also freezes when video stops at the end.   
<Kilos> you can drag the sides of pages to resize them
<Kilos> try the compix fix
<Kilos> or install kde
<Kilos> fly said beware of fiddling in compiz
<Kilos> so be carefull
<Langjan> Tried the fix, does not work for Opera. I also put Firefox in and am not sure if that made the diff but FF is wokring foine in full screen.
<Kilos> no rush rush break things
<Langjan> Yes I am very wary of compiz
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> does the fox now do speedtest 
<Langjan> yes its fine
<Kilos> yay then use it seeing as you are so anti opera
<Langjan> I'm not anti-opera its fast but no good it it freezes my screen and keeps asking for keyring
<Kilos> huh
<Langjan> bobbejaantjie sê huh
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> get this one
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/opera
<Kilos> then when you apt update it will get keyrings stuff
<Kilos> i gave you the wrong one last night sorry sir
<Langjan> Go pm
<Kilos-> hi chesedo do you think our wiki reverification page is complete?
<Kilos-> and did you note the date change
<Kilos-> 10th jan at 1700 utc
<Kilos-> so 7pm here i think
<Kilos-> paddatrapper you guys winning with iterum
<paddatrapper> Kilos-: Getting there. ALmost ready to package
<Kilos-> whats news magespawn ? you been very quiet
<Kilos-> wonderful paddatrapper 
<Kilos-> kudos to you and superfly 
<paddatrapper> Thanks :)
<chesedo> Kilos-: this is the first time that i'll witness a reverification, so do not really know what __complete__ will be. but i'll go and compare it to the docs later tonight and give you feedback
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> cool ty lad i think superfly is happy with it, if so i will add it to the agenda for the 10th
<nsnzero> installed plamsa 5.8.4 - had to edited all the themes again
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> they put a funny black splash screen after a bright blue login screen 
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> if anyone needs help changing their plasma themes - i can help abit 
<Kilos> you can do that in nsettings i think
<Kilos> there is a get new themes button
<Kilos> or you can search your pics
<Symmetria> mmmm
<Symmetria> can anyone here browse to www.flysaa.com?
<Symmetria> it seems to be having serious issues right now 
<Kilos> unknown host
<Kilos> have you tried etihad airways
<Kilos> they quite good imo though im no frequent flier
<Symmetria> LOL kilos I need to fly to ZA and within ZA 
<Kilos> just economy is too cramped to sleep
<Symmetria> but I'm just laughing because flysaa.com being down = major chaos at this time of the year
<Kilos> yeah crazy
<Symmetria> heh I'm platinum on SAA
<Symmetria> platinum on emirates
<Symmetria> platinum on BA
<Symmetria> and gold in ethiad 
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> that dont help if the airline crashed
<Symmetria> yeah :p
<nsnzero> wonder if a dns problem or DDOS????
<Symmetria> dns problem
<nsnzero> i read a story once about this company - their server would go down every 2nd day for 7 to 7:30
<Symmetria> hahahahahaha
<nsnzero> after much trouble shooting , they discovered that the cleaner would unplug it to plug in the floor cleaning machine
<Symmetria> so here is what happened
<Symmetria> busineses connection didn't pay for a domain
<Symmetria> that domain has the nameservers on it for flysaa.com
<nsnzero> how much business that is going to cost them - being peek season 
<nsnzero> cant you use their ip address ? the dns is a lookup service for ip addresses
<Symmetria> heh you can't because of the vhosting and the way its done 
<Symmetria> :) and don't worry I know how DNS works - lol I run the largest DNS servers on the continent - I've logged the relevant calls
<Symmetria> and trying to get hold of the CEO of ZACR at the moment
<Symmetria> I got the suspension lifted on ipnetwork.co.za
<nsnzero> Symmetria: you are very knowledgable indeed 
<nsnzero> bbl 
<inetpro> well done Symmetria
<Symmetria> heh that will bring most of the parastatals back 
<Symmetria> thats hilarious though
<Squirm> Evening
<Kilos> wow Squirm you still alive
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> Still around
<Kilos-> sjoe power keeps going with the storm
<magespawn> Chat later all
<nsnzero> guys i am getting a 404 error on za.archive.ubuntu.com , when trying to update 
<nsnzero> good evening all
<magespawn> good evening
<nsnzero> how you doing magespawn ?
<magespawn> good and you nsnzero ?
<nsnzero> i am well, just a little hot  
<magespawn> was fairly warm here today too, but just had a nice thunderstorm so that has cooled things down a bit
<nsnzero> magespawn: thats good - its cloudy here now - hopefully we get some rain to drop the temp
<nsnzero> magespawn: can you run sudo apt-get update and check if za.archive.ubuntu.com gives a 404 error ?
<magespawn> not running ubuntu unfortunately, so prabably would not do any good
<nsnzero> kubuntu ?
<magespawn> nope, kali based on debian
<nsnzero> oh ok - pen testing ?
<magespawn> yes, learning mostly, but it is the main os on this machine
<nsnzero> i used kali as well - but i dont like it much ... 
<magespawn> why not?
<nsnzero> i cant get it to work - even with a simple windows xp machine it fails
<magespawn> ahh,it does take a bit of practice and most of the commands assume you are running as root
<nsnzero> i followed the tut to the letter , but no reverse shell on meterpreter 
<nsnzero> no error messages ether , like everything went smoothly but no shell 
<nsnzero> *either 
<magespawn> ahh well, i wont be any use like said i am still learning
<nsnzero> i wish you the best 
<nsnzero> get armitage for kali its a good gui for metsaploit 
<magespawn> i think sometimes those tutorials are against the perfect target
<magespawn> armitage comes installed now
<nsnzero> ok - i downloaded the vmplayer iso - didnt have it installed by default
<magespawn> i have never used that, i have always had installed as the main OS, but at work i have a nice enough machine that i can run it virtually
<nsnzero> i gave it a try it was the main os in this laptop for a while until i upgrade to plasma 5.8.2 on my other HP - from the neon repo
<nsnzero> the upgrade didnt go well , so i installed kubuntu here on put kali in a vm 
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> hi nsnzero
<magespawn> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> and magespawn
<chesedo> :D
<nsnzero> magespawn: if you need any help , let me try 
<magespawn> i will do, thanks nsnzero 
<nsnzero> magespawn: learn ruby - it will help you understand the internals of MSF 
<magespawn> most of it is finding a lab to practice in, so i do not accidentally tear down some persons website etc
<magespawn> that might have to wait a bit, learning python and php first, but i do have a couple of ruby courses lined up
<nsnzero> wait i can help with that 
<magespawn> my current employer has graciously allowed us to build a lab at work, i just have to be a bit patient
<nsnzero> give this a try /www.hackthissite.org/ its a good starting point 
<magespawn> i have used that one briefly befoer, but have not been back in awhile
<magespawn> before
<magespawn> there is also this site https://www.hackthis.co.uk/
<nsnzero> yeah there are a couple of those types of sites 
<magespawn> i have also found a couple that have CTF set that you can install on a web server in a lab
<nsnzero> the rapid 7 exploit database also makes good potty reading 
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> i want to get my hands on some of the equipment from hak5
<nsnzero> i will have to google that 
<magespawn> time is always short though, and i still have to work
<magespawn> bloggers and such have website up, with come very nice kit on it, also a youtube channel
<magespawn> and sleep
<nsnzero> now i wondering about making a rubber ducky 
<nsnzero> take care magespawn 
<magespawn> i am off, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-20
<Kilos> morning everyone
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how is the farm life Kilos?
<Kilos> Maaz tell magespawn dont get to do much, but very lekker peaceful and quiet ty 
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Symmetria> https://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/861598-Flysaa-com-website-downtime
<Symmetria> lol read my post on there
<Symmetria> its kinda funny
<Symmetria> the last comment in the list
<Langjan> G'morning guys, how you feeling Kilos?
<Kilos> hi Langjan ok ty and you
<Kilos> what broke now?
<Langjan> Fine thks Kilos 
<Langjan> Just some feedback, I used the system repair utilities in grub and it kicked xscreensaver out, looks like that was the cause of the screen freezes
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> happy to hear that, was rather a pain that
<Kilos> did you see to do that online?
<Kilos> if not post that info where you saw others with the same prob
<Langjan> No I just went there to see what happens. Now I have opera developer and normal, which one to use?
<Kilos> both
<Langjan> Developer still asks for key
<Langjan> why both?
<Kilos> i run both at the same time on different workspaces
<Kilos> its your choice what to use
<Langjan> I have two eyes but only one thinking tool
<Kilos> hha thats why i leave things open on different workspaces so i dont have to remember 
<Langjan> Did the fly fly?
<Kilos> open browser and important links are still there
<Kilos> must bhave
<Kilos> have
<Kilos> oh my i didnt even wish him bon voyage
<Langjan> I suppose we will see him on irc but at restricted times 
<Kilos> Maaz tell superfly Go safe our good friend
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> paddatrapper morning has fly left?
<Langjan> Maaz, tell superfly from me also
<Maaz> Langjan: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> sad day for za buntu
<Langjan> Maaz, good guy
<Maaz> Langjan: What?
<Langjan> Bots dont have emotions
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz good guy
<Maaz> You arent so bad yourslf my friend
<Kilos> he likes me more than you Langjan 
<Langjan> So they do you must just understand their lingo
<Langjan> Maaz, good guy
<Maaz> You arent so bad yourslf my friend
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> aha he acepted you into the fold
<Langjan> cant spell though
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> he sometimes makes spelling erors to see if we are awake
<Langjan> Kilos, I see theres a gnome screensaver but activation seems complicated
<Langjan> so how you you tell him?
<Langjan> or correct him?
<Kilos> tell him what
<Langjan> spelling errors
<Langjan> you alzies? 
<Kilos> screensavers should be in your settings
<Kilos> he takes note and fixes them
<Kilos> Maaz good guy
<Maaz> You arent so bad yourself my friend
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> you can teach him
<Langjan> I see but dont see screensaver in settings
<Langjan> System settings?
<Kilos> has unity dropped the screensaver button
<Kilos> your main settings with all the settings
<Kilos> same place as the power one
<Langjan> nothing there
<Langjan> Unity tweak tool?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> yes try that
<Kilos> there were two tweak things one could use when i left unity
<Langjan> dont see anything there either
<Langjan> compiz?
<Kilos> what does this guy say http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Kilos> you might need to install screensavers separately
<Kilos> you the unity man you should be telling me
<Kilos> when i ak for unity help that is
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> will be back
<Kilos> wont be long
<Kilos> and dont dare leaving without first saying so like last time
<Langjan> I downloaded gnome screensaver tar.xz but dont know what to do with that folder
<Kilos> where from
<Kilos> try right click etract
<Langjan> Last time I greeted you very civilly but we were on pm 
<Kilos> extract
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> then see if it opens an installable package
<Langjan> I did that then a list of files one says install but also does not work
<Kilos> that tar route is too ingewikkeld for e
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> there is a command you can run
<Langjan> theres a million word fikle on installation instructions
<Langjan> file
<Kilos> try this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116012
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> should be easy tar commands
<Kilos> i got a horrible job i am putting off
<Kilos> rewiring an automatic washing machine that was in a place where rats eat wires even
<Kilos> maybe next week 
<Langjan> Eish! Not good. I have a wiring problem in my car
<Kilos> ian too
<Langjan> That site did not help, why do they get so complicated?
<Kilos> ive rewired the whole section by the coil and distributor and fan
<Langjan> Left-hand low beam headlight dead, globe, earth and fuse ok
<Kilos> took weeks to find there is problems in the harness so im slowly replacing what doesnt work
<Langjan> Looks like I must bring it to you
<Kilos> earth is normally just adding a few wires from battery to boby and engine but his goes deeper
<Kilos> what isnt it doing
<Kilos> horrible working in harnesses
<Langjan> low beam in headlight
<Kilos> https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/gnome-screensaver
<Kilos> only one?
<Kilos> or both
<Langjan> left side
<Kilos> globe ok?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> you sure?
<Langjan>  It says its already installed
<Langjan> ja man
<Kilos> how do you know its ok?
<Kilos> swop them around
<Langjan> eks dom maar nie so dom nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> \ok then
<Langjan> fuse also ok
<Langjan> as I said, lees jy nie?
<Kilos> take a wire from the one thats working and join it to the one that isnt
<Langjan> Good idea. Brilliant
<Kilos> you can test it by just touching the wire in the globe plug
<Langjan> Will try
<Langjan> so now I have a screensaver installed but cannot find it, lmga!
<Kilos> what happens when you type screensaver in dash
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> and thatgraemeguy 
<Langjan> it finds the xscreensaver tar.gz file
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> check those install instructions on pm
<Langjan> Kilos, dont worry I live without it
<Langjan> Let me go see what I can work out with ma car's light
<chesedo> morning all
<Langjan> hi chesedo you ok?
<chesedo> great thanks and self oom Langjan?
<Langjan> Fine thaks
<Langjan> thanks
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<chesedo> lo thatgraemeguy
<nsnzero> hi guys
<Kilos> hi nsnzero chesedo 
<nsnzero> Kilos: hi , you was missing last night
<nsnzero> l
<Kilos> yes had to take a break, was tired from chest pain
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> deegee hows davey
<Kilos> where are you now?
<nsnzero> sorry to hear that Kilos : hope you are feeling better today 
<Kilos> a bit ya but today im taking it very easy
<Kilos> did too much yesterday i think
<Kilos> or maybe its all the meds making me feel this way
<nsnzero> take it easy now - you still need recovery time 
<Kilos> i am taking it easy
<nsnzero> my mistake Kilos ;)
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> Kilos: btw, my feedback for our reverification page... but first it is suppose to cover the last two years (2015 & 2016) right?
<Kilos> correct
<chesedo> then we will have to forward those 2014 ones to their 2015/2016 counterparts and remove those that we can not forward
<Kilos> what 2014 ones
<Kilos> everything we did from dec 2014 is valid for this application
<chesedo> the 2014 Release Parties and SFD (which can be forwarded to its 2015)
<chesedo> we will also have to provide proof (meeting links) for the things we have in the roadmap section as I understand it
<chesedo> but still take it easy Kilos :P
 * chesedo will see what he can do with some of them later
<chesedo> oh, guess we will also have to update the date to the new one...
<Kilos> have we done anything in the roadmap
<Kilos> and we can add in the place where we want to involve lugs that some lug members are here with us but lugs on a whole have fzzled away a bit
<chesedo> yip that is in the roadmap (aka our future plans)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lugs are hardegat
<chesedo> lol
<inetpro> goeiedag mense
<inetpro> anyone using xubuntu here?
<inetpro> or XFCE on any other distro
<chesedo> inetpro: hi, used to long ago
<chesedo> what's your prob?
<inetpro> chesedo: what is the equivalent of KRDC on XFCE?
<inetpro> Remote Desktop Connection client 
<chesedo> oh, isn't it just the same...
<chesedo> or do you mean a native XFCE one?
<inetpro> yes, a native one
 * chesedo does not think there is a native one
<chesedo> try xrdp maybe
<chesedo> or rdesktop
<inetpro> Remmina seems to be popular
<inetpro> what do people use on Ubuntu Unity?
<chesedo> have never used it, but remmina seems to be installed
<inetpro> remmina crashes with a coredump
<chesedo> lol, same here on unity
<inetpro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/982526/comments/5
<Kilos> ai! things are bad when pro sukkels
<inetpro> Kilos: no, not sukkeling
<inetpro> just asking what others are using
<inetpro> krdc works
<inetpro> just needs a lot of libs if you're not running KDE
<inetpro> chesedo: oh and setting to US Locale does not solve it here for remmina
<chesedo> inetpro: changing the keyboard locale does work for me though (without a restart)
<inetpro> chesedo: how did you do it, what command?
<Langjan> Hi guys, back again Kilos sb
<chesedo> inetpro: went to keyboard settings, added the US layout and then selected it
<chesedo> that reminds me remove it too now :D
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Guess what? 
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> I viewed a Power Point and on last click screen froze again only mouse cursor moves
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> so prob stil there, not related to xscreensaver
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> seems to be a common problem with various versions and flavours of ubuntu
<Kilos> not kde
<Langjan> some reported on kde also
<Kilos> have you tried using a few desktops
<Kilos> id like to know if you can switch workspaces when that one is frozen
<Langjan> I can do nothing except move the mouse cursor around
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi_89DE0YLRAhWKVxoKHdyCBzAQFggbMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F34572%2Fhow-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity&usg=AFQjCNEerasMmN6KdgYeZ4ZZH9GsaSupbw
<Langjan> I see remnants of xscreensaver in synaptic, maybe remove them all for starters
<Kilos> enable them and use 4 then we see 
<Kilos> might be a kill command if only one is faulty
<Kilos> this is beyong me , i hammer my way through probs
<Kilos> the bigger the probs the bigger the hammer
<Kilos> so bare with e
<Kilos> me
<inetpro> chesedo: oh wow that way works for me as well
<inetpro> changing the locale didn't work
<inetpro> crazy that it depends on the keyboard layout
<Langjan> You in a nudist colony Kilos ?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> bare as is struggle with me man
<Kilos> not get kaal with me
<Langjan> bear with me, lmga
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> im sukkeling here
<Kilos> another tough day ahead it seems
<Langjan> I have been using 4 workspaces all along
<Langjan> but cannot access launcher to try to switch when screen is frozen
<Langjan> Sorry gotta go for lunch
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> full screen again
<Kilos> doesnt launcher show on left side
<chesedo> Langjan: on unity use <ctrl> + <alt> + <direction arrow> to change workspaces with the keyboard
<chesedo> also see if you can get into tty 1 with <ctrl> + <alt> + <F1>
<chesedo> use the same but with F7 to get back to tty7 (where the gui is)
<chesedo> inetpro: it's stupid to be dependant on the keyboard layout in the first place...
<Langjan> chesedo, Kilos ctrl alt f1 works fine. let me try to replicate the prob and see if I can get to another desktop 
<Langjan> Back again, ctrl+alt+f7 does nothing, also ctrl+alt+ arrows does not change desktop
<Langjan> ctl+alt+f1 enables me to reboot via command line
<inetpro> chesedo: changing the keyboard layout in the remmina preferences from automatic to US solves it for us 
<inetpro> just have to set the keyboard to US to begin with
<inetpro> under Preferences | RDP
<chesedo> Langjan: a solution to at least get the screen back would be to login at tty1 then run `sudo lightdm restart`
<inetpro> goeidag Langjan
<chesedo> without needing to restart, but it will kill your login session
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<Langjan> chesedo, ttyl?
<chesedo> ctrl + alt + F1
<inetpro> ctrl+alt+f1 = tty1
<Langjan> oh ok thks excuse my illiteracy
<inetpro> ctrl+alt+f7 = tty7
<inetpro> easier to type the short version
<Langjan> ok thks learning
<inetpro> I bet it's just an app that is causing the hang
<Langjan> I thought it was xsceensaver but that has been purged
<inetpro> killing the relevant app would give you control again without having to restart or loose connection
<Kilos-> but how to find the relevant app
<inetpro> top
<Langjan> maybe I use too many apps
<Kilos-> type top in terminal oom
<Kilos-> most liklely will need to bin the reply
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> clever guys will investigate
<Langjan> keeps changing and unable to copy all
<Kilos-> ai!
<Langjan> whats the bin access again plse?
<Kilos-> https://bin.snyman.info
<Kilos-> in the topic at the top
<Langjan> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4vff6
<Langjan> This looks like current: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmjxcq9
<Kilos-> i wonder if that covers from before the freeze
<Kilos-> inetpro at what stage must he do top
<Kilos-> can it see back to before restarting
<Langjan> Could graphics update error have an effect?
<Kilos-> what error
<Langjan> Graphics upgrade
<Kilos-> how did you do that
<Kilos-> and was this before the freezing started\
<Langjan> I get GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Packagekit was not provided by any .service files
<Kilos-> how did you do that upgrade oom
<Langjan> It was Intel graphics update app 
<Kilos-> oh still that
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> does it show in synaptic
<Langjan> let me check dont think so
<Langjan> yes it does
<Kilos-> try a reinstall
<Kilos-> make its broken
<Kilos-> reload synaptic first
<Langjan> ok done shall I check that Intel upgrade again?
<Kilos-> reinstall it from synaptic
<Kilos-> and look for error report
<Langjan> already done that
<Langjan> no error reported
<Kilos-> no error?
<Kilos-> yay
<Kilos-> actually
<Kilos-> try not using full screen
<Kilos-> keep your launcher clear
<Kilos-> then see if it freezes
<Kilos-> maybe even leave top running in terminal out the way
<Langjan> well then I wil have to avoid some things completely that automatically activate full screen, like powerpoint 
<Kilos-> cant you set it
<Langjan> can I
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos-> let it start full screen the size it yourself
<Langjan> let me try
<Kilos-> push cursor into top right corner and see if it shows it can be resizes
<Kilos-> resized
<Langjan> you dont understand, when it freezes cursor does NOTHING except move around aimlessly
<Langjan> I cannot access ant buttons or menus
<Langjan> lightdm restart gets me back to black screen 
<Kilos-> and your open desktops
<Langjan> power point music keeps playing in background
<Kilos-> isnt top running still
 * chesedo mostly thinks that this is a graphics issue as mouse (and music) remains responsive
<Kilos-> does it freeze the minute full screen actrivates
<Kilos-> havent you got a graphics card you can put in there Langjan 
<chesedo> Langjan: I would recommend that you check that Intel upgrade again
<Kilos-> it is desktop pc hey
<Langjan> no not always, some times it shows the whole presentation and freezes at the end but this time it froze at the start
<Kilos-> did this only start after intel upgrade
<Langjan> Intel upgrade gives same eror again  
<Langjan> yes desktop pc
<Langjan> no is started before 
<Kilos-> have you got a graphics card
<Kilos-> pci one
<Langjan> dont know
<Kilos-> that will work around the onboard graphics
<Kilos-> i think
<Langjan> whats a pci graphics card?
<Langjan> If I dont know I suppose its obvious I dont have one
<Kilos-> plugs in to one of those slots in pc
<Kilos-> check all your buddies pcs and borrow one
<Langjan> yes thats what I thought and no, unless its in there but I can have a peek?  
<Kilos-> lspci will how one\
<Kilos-> i dont think you have one in atm
<Kilos-> i asked do you have one meaning in another pc 
<Kilos-> or in a drawer somewhere
<Kilos-> or in some tannies pc thats resting there
<Langjan> not that I know of
<Langjan> let me look around, will let you know meanwhile stay away from full screen goodies
<Kilos-> ai! and they arent cheap either
<Kilos-> some weakness there in onboard graphics
<Kilos-> your screen is too big
<Langjan> I have a pci adapter
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> Gigabit PCI Adapter GN680-T
<Kilos-> or your glasses are too weak
<Kilos-> nmow im losted
<Langjan> No its a wireless adapter
<Kilos-> is that adapter plugged into a pci slot
<Kilos-> or onboard
<Langjan> no its in a box
<Kilos-> where is this box
<Langjan> lmga! on my desk
<Kilos-> next to the pc
<Langjan> as it came from the shop
<Langjan> a cardboard box
<Kilos-> plugged in where
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> not used yet
<Langjan> but its a wireless adapter
<Langjan> no unused
<Kilos-> no use then
<Kilos-> you need a graphics card with that same kinda plug at the bottom
<Kilos-> pci fitting
<Langjan> OK will look for one
<Kilos-> then once thats workking onboard graphics are out of the picture
<Langjan> will report back boss
<Kilos-> normally nvidia or ati
<Langjan> now I will leave you in peace
<Kilos-> haha
<Kilos-> good luck sir
<Kilos-> or
<Kilos-> wait
<Langjan> so you can help other peeps
<Kilos-> try one more thing
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> you know the name of that intel package
<Langjan> yes its here
<Kilos-> try reinstall it with aptitude
<Kilos-> aptitude gives good error reports and workarounds
<Langjan> Intel graphics update tool for Linux OS
<Kilos-> thats an update tool no the intel package
<Kilos-> synaptic would have given an error if the installed package was faulty
<Kilos-> where is this update tool 
<Kilos-> oh that link you gave last week
<Kilos-> or week before
<Kilos-> i didnt use it
<Kilos-> some peeps complained of issues i think
<Langjan> where do I see what grapgics are onboard?
<Kilos-> lspci i think
<Kilos-> should be a long story
<Kilos-> or lshw
<Langjan> I915 module
<Kilos-> huh
<Kilos-> we past 2000 already
<Kilos-> hehe
<Langjan> Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Kilos-> thats an ox wagon module
<Langjan> Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Kilos-> chesedo guide the oom please
<Langjan> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<Kilos-> ill read
<Langjan> Kilos-, sorry gotta take my lady to town
<Kilos-> ok Langjan 
<Langjan> will chat later if youll excuse me
<Kilos-> see you later then
<Kilos-> ill have a nap
<Langjan> ok take good care
<Kilos-> go safe
<Langjan> you too thks
 * chesedo installs that intel graphics util to get a better look at how to see what is wrong
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> i was afraid to do that
<Kilos-> everything is working here
<chesedo> it is installing so am holding my thumbs that nothing breaks
<Kilos-> good luck
<Symmetria> anyone here on telkom ADSL?
<chesedo> telkom refused installation repairs in my area long ago...
<inetpro> +1
<inetpro> telkom refused installation of lines in my area long ago...
<inetpro> Symmetria: does it have to be ADSL?
<inetpro> I think we have multiple people on Telkom LTE connection
<Kilos-> telkom refused installation of lines in my area long ago...
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> telkom refused installation repairs in my area long ago...
<paddatrapper> Symmetria: I am 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I just need a telkom IP
<Symmetria> that I can trace to
<Symmetria> to check something
<Symmetria> (sorry was busy on calls)
<nsnzero> afternoon / good evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> Kilos: how are you ?
<Kilos-> ok ty
<nsnzero> let see who can help with this : i need to parse the udw.log file to output only certain field like source and time in real time
<magespawn> as a constantly running command or only when you execute the script?
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn dont get to do much, but very lekker peaceful and quiet ty" 11 hours, 16 minutes and 27 seconds ago
<nsnzero> magespawn: it must show it in real time
<nsnzero> i think by storing the len of the file and checking if it has changed will display only changes
<nsnzero> i wrote a python 3 script to show the fields i want by splitting the line into a list
<magespawn> you could i think, write a bash script that displays the last entry of the log as it is made
<nsnzero> magespawn: tail var\log\ufw.log 0 -f will display the last line only and follow for changes
<magespawn> nsnzero: would you have terminal open to monitor it or redirect the ouput to another text file?
<nsnzero> terminal magespawn 
<nsnzero> i attempted it with SED but i really dont understand SED atm
<magespawn> nsnzero: just leaving it running screen?
<nsnzero> yip - want to monitor the firewall blocks
<magespawn> i see, so that should be fine then
<nsnzero> magespawn: i will figure it out - maybe a string search to pull out the values
<magespawn> chat later 
<chesedo> nsnzero: use tail like magespawn suggested and try piping it to 'awk' or 'sed'
<chesedo> maybe grep too
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> oh hi nsnzero
<chesedo> weren't you here earlier today
<chesedo> *?
<nsnzero> chesedo: i am not fimilar with sed or awk atm 
<chesedo> nsnzero: what exactly do you want from the file?
<nsnzero> i probaly was on earlier 
<nsnzero> from the udw.log date time source protocol destination
<chesedo> are they always in the same columns?
 * chesedo has not worked with those files in a while
<nsnzero> no chesedo they differ in number sometimes  
<chesedo> oh I only know enough awk to get certain columns
<nsnzero> no worries chesedo i figurd out the pseudo code just have to type it out in python 
<chesedo> great
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Langjan> Hello guys 
<Langjan> anybody tried this? http://www.howtogeek.com/124286/how-to-uninstall-your-windows-product-key-before-you-sell-your-pc/
<inetpro> Symmetria: what's with za.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<inetpro> I've changed to ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za for now 
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-21
 * Kilos wonders where superfly is now
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good morning
<Langjan> Good morning all
<Langjan> Lekker geslaap Kilos? 
<Kilos> ja dankie Langjan 
<Kilos> en jy
<Kilos> whats this playing with the win thing
<Kilos> at least all your probs have taught you how to get here
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> back
<magespawn>  did not even see you go
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nature called
<Langjan> Ja ek ook dankie
<Kilos> wat is stukkend vandag
<Langjan> Niks verder nie
<Kilos> sjoe dit gaan reen
<Langjan> nog net daai graphics ding
<Kilos> het jy n graphics kaart in die hande gekry
<Langjan> nee maar ek is seker dis die probleem, soek nog
<Kilos> n goeie graphics kaart laat jou systeem ook vinniger werk
<Langjan> I want to swap hard drives 
<Kilos> goetkoopste een wat ek kom kry toe ek my desktop gebou het was R300 dink ek
<Kilos> i see that but why the win worry
<Kilos> what do you want to do with it
<Kilos> and what drives you want to swop
<Langjan> Its just a backup for the odd occasion that I need it but is handy and is a licensed version
<Kilos> swop is ruil om and swap it the virtual memory linux uses
<Langjan> so I keep it on Juanita's drive where it was OEM
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> that tutorial seems quite straight forward
<Langjan> according to that link you can make it think it did not migrate
<Kilos> yes looks like it
<Langjan> When I bought that box my intention was to change the drives around until I was warned about the licence issue
<Kilos> seems safe to do it
<Kilos> is it xp still?
<Langjan> well I cannot lose much, especially if I clone the win partition  
<Langjan> no its win 7
<Langjan> I also have a win xp disk and key
<Langjan> use it on my vbox
<Langjan> I will have a go after Christmas, kids coming today
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> meanwhile I asked Intel about that upgrade error message, hope they can sort something out
<Kilos> good luck
<Langjan> Thks will keep you posted
<Kilos> i think padda tried it but didnt feed back
<Langjan> naughty
<Kilos> he will most likely tell today, or he did but i had already gone to bed
<Langjan> oh so recently? When I popped the Q ?
<Kilos> after you went off yesterday he said he was installing it to see
<Langjan> OK will be interesting
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> graphics cards over 2k
<Kilos> maybe go to pc rebuilders and see if they have a good scond hand one for you
<Kilos> or just dont use full screen
<Langjan> Ouch! Im sure there are many second hands lying around. Guys who upgraded for games. OK Kilos I'm asking for permission to quit, will keep in touch
<Kilos> have a good day sir
<Langjan> First see if Intel comes up with upgrade
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> You also my friend
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> thanks you too - still in Rustenburg?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> until when?
<Kilos> permanent or till i work a plan for oz to accept me
<Kilos> too much stress by sis with alky husband
<Langjan> OK well good luck with all that
<Langjan> makes sense
<Kilos> ty my friend
<Langjan> Dink aan julle almal
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Langjan> Groete aan jou meisies
<Kilos> damkie baie en als van die beste vir julle
<Kilos> sal so maak dankie
<Langjan> Gaaf dankie
<Langjan> cheers for now
<Kilos> cheers
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> padanews from the fly?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> paddatrapper 
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<inetpro> goeimore mense
<inetpro> Kilos: it's still more né?
<inetpro> of is dit nè?
<inetpro> watter ene is korrek: né, nè of nê?
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> you ok old man
<Kilos> dont make me think, head exploding
<chesedo> hi time2dock, first time i've seen you here
<Kilos> oh my
<time2dock> yes and getting to know irc so take it easy on me :P
<Kilos> hi time2dock welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> thats why we are here.
<Kilos> over to you chesedo 
<chesedo> lol, np time2dock. and welcome to our channel
<inetpro> welcome to ubuntu-za time2dock
<time2dock> Thanks Kilos and everyone
<chesedo> time2dock: are you an Ubuntu user? or need help with anything?
<time2dock> like to see peoples comments, just learning use it with wordpress and docker
<chesedo> wow docker, i take it that you are well versed with linux then
<time2dock> no learn as you go
<chesedo> so how long have you used linux/ubuntu?
<time2dock> I am a cheat I use ubuntu desktop
<Kilos> thats not cheating thats wise
<time2dock> aim is to use server on its own in the end
 * chesedo cannot believe Kilos just called Unity usage wise
 * inetpro lol 
<chesedo> time2dock: since you mentioned wordpress, i take it that it is a web server?
<time2dock> yes
<chesedo> time2dock: will you be using apache or nginx?
<time2dock> been using apache mainly, not sure how docker works
<time2dock> nginx is mainly for load balancing from what I read
<chesedo> time2dock: you can use nginx for load balancing, but you can use fpm with it to serve PHP code
<chesedo> the main thing in docker will be to mount the volume with the site code (as is set in the virtual hosts) and to expose the ports
<time2dock> some where in the mix is docker swarm, and docker compose - but learn as I go
<paddatrapper> Kilos: News from the fly - landed safely in Doha this morning. Now he's on the leg to Chicago
<time2dock> nice
 * chesedo knows about the existence docker swarm (but not really what it is), but uses compose all the time rather than creating containers manually
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<Kilos> time2dock you are welcome to hangout here 24/7
<time2dock> awesome, thanks
<Kilos> maybe you can help some of us as well sometime
<time2dock> ye when I know what is going on more :P happy to
<Kilos> cool :D
<jerit> UGH people in #linux are so dickheaded and condescending >:(
<inetpro> jerit: eish!
<inetpro> anything we can help with?
<jerit> just been working out how to get ubuntu installed on the blade my dad brought me from work
<jerit> but I screwed up the disc since its apparently not bootable
<jerit> managed to figure things out though so now I'm installing
<time2dock> well done jerit
<jerit> I just hope I don't have to configure my apt sources though I have a dark suspicion that will be necessary
<Kilos> sjoe
<jerit> oh wait, now its configuring apt so holding thumbs
<jerit> how goes Kilos
<Kilos> always remember to make disks bootasble before anything else
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<jerit> doing well aside from some serious sunburn on my back
<Kilos> gnome disk utility does a good job of formatting to mbr
<Kilos> rub vicks on
<jerit> like vaporub?
<Kilos> that will calm it down and also stop peeling
<Kilos> yes vicks vaporub
<Kilos> how come you go to #linux and not here
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we know everything
<Kilos> except what weve forgotten
<Kilos> ill be in and out, making curry
<jerit> you gonna share Kilos? I could go for a good curry
<inetpro> +1 for some curry
<jerit> sudo apt-get install curry -f get-in-my-belly
 * inetpro can smell it even
<jerit> I got so badly burned yesterday I couldn't even go out in the sun today... It felt like a million pins just pricking into my skin
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> vicks
<jerit> should I install GRUB to mbr?
<Kilos> even for other burns
<Kilos> even on blisters
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> best place for grub
<jerit> so now the server's installed but I can't remote into it :(
<jerit> suppose i ought to install SSH for that hey
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> storming here, power could go
<jerit> problem is I don't have another screen/keyboard for it so every time I wanna work on it, I have to unplug my stuff and swap it between the server and my pc
<Kilos> oh inetpro have you met time2dock 
<Kilos> if you ssh in you dont need a screen
<Kilos> or use remmina
<jerit> ya but to do that I need ssh on it
<jerit> and to get ssh on it I need to swap keyboard/screen to it
<Kilos> sudo apt install openssh i think it was called
<Kilos> lemme check
<jerit> yeah that's right
<jerit> sudo apt-get install openssh I believe
<Kilos> i see ssh as well so even apt instal ssh should work
<Kilos> inetpro you the pro
<Kilos> no more apt-get needed
<Kilos> plain apt now
<Kilos> apt has evolved
<Kilos> about same as aptitude now
<Kilos> imo
<Kilos> time2dock if you just watch what happens here you can pick up lots
<Kilos> just dont forget like i do
<jerit> I'd have thought telnet into the thing would work but it doesn't
<Kilos> do you have the ip?
<jerit> yup
<jerit> assuming the DHCP doesn't change it
<Kilos> then ssh should work
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i cant remember how i got to ssh in
<Kilos> after help from fly or pro it was easy
<Kilos> might have to allow it from the server side
<jerit> for ssh I'll need an SSH key though
<Kilos> paddatrapper chesedo advise please
<Kilos> pro seems on his way home or family time
 * paddatrapper reads the backlog
<paddatrapper> jerit: What version of Ubuntu have you installed?
<jerit> 14.04.4
<jerit> might be a bit out of date though
<paddatrapper> And openssh installed?
<paddatrapper> what is the error message `ssh <user>@<ip>` returns?
<jerit> PuTTy just says connection refused
<jerit> oy vey
<paddatrapper> Do you have a terminal/linux machine handy to test with?
<jerit> unable to locate package openssh
<paddatrapper> apt update
<chesedo> jerit: you need openssh-server not just openssh
<jerit> okay so that's installing
<jerit> done
<paddatrapper> jerit: have you set a password for the user?
<jerit> which user? I only have 1 user here that I created while installing linux
<paddatrapper> this is on server. That works
<paddatrapper> If that's the user you wish to ssh in as
<jerit> yes so that's fine
<Kilos> thanks paddatrapper ches
<paddatrapper> then try ssh in, you'll be prommted for your username
<paddatrapper> s/prommted/prompted/
<paddatrapper> s/username/password
<paddatrapper> s/username/password
<paddatrapper> urg...
<jerit> just can't do things the easy way... wanted to try from my laptop here but fucking putty won't run -_-
<Kilos> you ok paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yeah, just tryping too fast for my own good :)
<paddatrapper> jerit: Install linux :)
<jerit> done that
<Kilos> language jerit swensitive people here
<jerit> on the server I'm trying to remote into
<Kilos> you trying to ssh from a windows machine?\
<paddatrapper> jerit: I mean on the laptop, but doesn't matter. You should be able to ssh into it now using the password
<jerit> when I have an ssh client that works
<jerit> or at least runs on here... this is old (it still runs vista)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats easy to fix
<paddatrapper> Once you are connected you'll need to copy the public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and you should be able to ssh in using your key
<jerit> what is my ssh key?
<Kilos> boot from ubuntu disk and choose the use the whole disk option
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> jerit: If you haven't got one I suggest just use password. Don't know how to generate a key on Windows
<jerit> nothing I ever download on this stupid laptop ever runs
<jerit> anyway, I am into the server now
<paddatrapper> Awesome
<jerit> I know its probably rules, Kilos so I'll check my language in future, but I want to discuss this for a moment... Is the sensitivity of others really anyones responsibility but theirs?
<Kilos> mine
<Kilos> my feelings get hurt hehe
<jerit> because someone uses words that are typically regarded as bad ones?
<Kilos> at times we have ladies here so if we stay used to keeping language clean there are no slipups
<Kilos> we also have serious christians here so we dont want to offend anyone, we all try to respect others feeling
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> dont take offence
<Kilos> thats the way we are here
<jerit> I'm much more of a bad person I guess it could be politely said by some people then
<jerit> Unless we're dealing with family or friends, I tend not to care about peoples feelings. I'm responsible for what I say and do, not for how my words or actions make others feel
<jerit> consequently I'm not very used to moderating myself
<jerit> anyway, I need to go brush the pool so I'll be back soon
<jerit> Just started raining
<jerit> You would think cold rain would feel nice on sunburn... It doesn't
<Kilos> lol its cold
<Kilos> my motto is treat others with the respect you would like to be treated with as well
<Kilos> vicks will help you. do half your back and see the diffs tomorrow
<jerit> I don't think we have any and now its pouring with rain so guaranteed nobody's gonna go get
<jerit> I treat everyone with as much respect as I'd like to receive until said person demonstrates they're not worth my respect
<Kilos> thats the way
<Kilos> the idea is to make friends of everyone here so they dont begrudge helping you
<Kilos> wish it would rain here too
<jerit> Ever heard of Amaranthe? lead singer Elize Ryd is my wife... In my dreams that is
<jerit> If all I had to stare at for 3 days was a slideshow of her mouth, I'd still be happy... Creepy as that sounds
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you managed to ssh in yet?
<jerit> yup
<Kilos> great well done
<jerit> did a sudo apt-get upgrade and now I don't know what I want to do with it
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<jerit> media server was an idea since I already know how to set up lamp stacks but its only got a 500GB HDD so maybe not viable for that
<magespawn> okay then
<Kilos> use sudo apt updat and sudo apt upgrade nowadays
<magespawn> jerit proxy server?
<jerit> magespawn: since its on the same DSL connection I'm using on my pc I don't understand what benefit a proxy would serve me
<jerit> bearing in mind this is a server meant to operate in a rack with others so its loud which means I can't leave it on all the time
<magespawn> probably none
<magespawn> home web server?
<Kilos> hahaha i also setup a server some years ago then found i didnt have a use for it either
<jerit> I have web servers I can use
<jerit> maybe I should get them earning money and figure out how to sell shells with them
<jerit> x amount per month, you get a shell to do with what you like on the server
<jerit> then again xshellz does that for free and they're probably not the only ones
<nsnzero> good evening all
<nsnzero> ip6 addresses are a pain to type
<kulelu88> hey guys, anybody familiar with CSS here?
<inetpro> tell us about your challenge kulelu88
<inetpro> good evening everybody
<kulelu88> good to see oom Kilos around
<Kilos> ty kulelu88 hows things
<kulelu88> lekker oom, how you feeling?
<Kilos> and hi inetpro 
<Kilos> im ok ty kulelu88 
<inetpro> kulelu88: http://www.w3schools.com/css/
<kulelu88> inetpro: the problems go a little deeper than linking to w3schools :)
<nsnzero> hi guys
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> whats giving you trouble kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> let me create a reproducible environment
<nsnzero> sure
<kulelu88> nsnzero: https://jsfiddle.net/qw3w4o0m/ 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: the CSS is a bit broken
<nsnzero> the drop down menu not working ?
<kulelu88> nsnzero: no, there's no dropdown. the problem is the FAQ part. I want each question to appear in a downwards list, not next to each other
<nsnzero> in the preview the question are 1 below each other like :
<nsnzero> Question ?
<nsnzero> Answer comming soon 
<inetpro> CSS way too complicated for my small brain
 * inetpro should rather call it a day
<kulelu88> nsnzero: can you show me a screenshot of what you see? to me, they are next to each other
<inetpro> good night all
<inetpro> I also got them next to each other
 * inetpro hoping that superfly will land safely at his destination soon
<nsnzero> kulelu88: how do i send you a sreenshot ?
<kulelu88> nsnzero: https://unsee.cc 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: https://unsee.cc/zaresimu/
<kulelu88> nsnzero: aah yes, that is how it appears when you run it locally. but you see, the problem is that they are all pushed into the left margin. I want the text to spread across the entire page
<kulelu88> nsnzero: I believe the issue may be this <div> class:     <div class="feature3">
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> what version of css you running ?
<kulelu88> nsnzero: version? 
<nsnzero> yes there version 1 to 4 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: I am not sure, as this site was generated from launchaco
<time2dock> Yes there are 4 css versions according to wikipedia, but wild stick with css3 in w3schools
<nsnzero> kulelu88: display: inline-block; makes the buttons next to each other
<nsnzero> now are the questions -buttons or paragraphs ?
<kulelu88> nsnzero: the questions are h3 and the answers are paragraphs
<nsnzero> doing some research kulelu88 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: don't stress about it if the answer isn't obvious. 
<kulelu88> don't want you doing any free labour for me :)
<nsnzero> lol - no problem - helping is something i do
<nsnzero> kulelu88: 6 <div> need to be removed : group the elements that you need in 1 <div>
<nsnzero> kulelu88: and add  display:block to the paragrah definition 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: well i have the changes saved if you need it just let me know
<nsnzero> maaz
<nsnzero> Maaz
<nsnzero> even 
<nsnzero> Maaz fell asleep !
<Maaz> nsnzero: Excuse me?
<nsnzero> There we go
<nsnzero> Maaz tell kulelu88 that i found the problem in his script
<Maaz> nsnzero: Sure, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<nsnzero> thanks Maaz
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell nsnzero I will look into it, but if he can ping me with the edited jsfiddle, it'll be much appreciated
<Maaz> kulelu88: Okay, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<Maaz> kulelu88: By the way, nsnzero on freenode told me "tell kulelu88 that i found the problem in his script" 2 minutes and 4 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-22
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> oh and morning inetpro 
<magespaw1> good morning
<inetpro> you guys are way too early... good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos 
<inetpro> and Kilos, you are cheating 
<Kilos> in what way am i cheating inetpro 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> morning time2dock 
<Kilos> ah kulelu88 you still here
 * Kilos wonders how fly is doing
<nsnzero> morning everyone - may you have an awesome day
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, kulelu88 on freenode told me "tell nsnzero I will look into it, but if he can ping me with the edited jsfiddle, it'll be much appreciated" 9 hours, 28 minutes and 54 seconds ago
<kulelu88> slept and woke up nsnzero :P
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<kulelu88> im making some oke chase me for 30 minutes :'D
<nsnzero> morning kulelu88 , thatgraemeguy 
<kulelu88> morning
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: I see on FB the fly landed
<thatgraemeguy> roughly the same time that you asked on here actually
<nsnzero> kulelu88: https://jsfiddle.net/#&togetherjs=VIDdsESyIw
<nsnzero> kulelu88: i changed the code to make it easier for me to understand - but is just comestic changes
<kulelu88> is the togetherjs thing correct?
<nsnzero> first use of jsfidle
<kulelu88> no I mean you shared a joint session
<nsnzero> my browser ad block , no script , image block running so things look very different for me
<kulelu88> lol, its jsfiddle, not much harm
<magespawn> nsnzero: that is a pretty cool site
<kulelu88> who is wolf? :P
<nsnzero> no idea 
<magespawn> I see that it is run on slack
<magespawn> maybe me
<nsnzero> kulelu88: its was my first attempt at css - i hope it helps
<kulelu88> i think giraffe is nsnzero and magespawn is wolf
<nsnzero> kulelu88: do you get this error in the preview -> {"error": "Please use POST request"}
<kulelu88> nope, if you block js, it wont run
<nsnzero> is that ok ? the script ?
<kulelu88> magespawn: search for launchaco, it generates these kind of sites
<Kilos> yay ty thatgraemeguy 
<magespawn> ty kulelu88 
<nsnzero> morning Kilos 
<nsnzero> bbr - trying out some new icons
<kulelu88> oh my word, I won hahaha
<kulelu88> stupid guy went afk LOL
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> you at work magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> hows the family doing
<magespawn> All good they are now all in Klerksdorp
<Kilos> yay thats much closer
<nsnzero> what did i miss ?
<Kilos> the sun came up this morning
<Kilos> we talking about mages family
<nsnzero> lol Kilos 
<magespawn> back
<nsnzero> wb magespawn 
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> Maaz: tell kulelu88 "You need to set `flex-direction` to `column` to get rows (see guide https://css-tricks.com/snippets/css/a-guide-to-flexbox/)... also it will be better to use a dl for that"
<Maaz> chesedo: Got it, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<nsnzero> whats a good rss feed for linux ?
<chesedo> nsnzero: I just use feedly.com although have not been on it for some time
<nsnzero> i will try that - thanks chesedo 
<jerit> why are you okes up so early!?
<jerit> Do you hate sleep or something?
<jerit> I've decided I'm gonna use my server as a backup server then I can maybe clear off my pc a bit
 * chesedo uses the home server for backups, downloads management, quassel-core and still has to add media and proxy server stuff rather than having it idle the whole time
<jerit> So now the question is do I simply install an ftp server on it that I can use to transfer files between it and my pc or do I set it up as a file/media server
<jerit> I can't have this idle all the time. It's too loud
<chesedo> jerit: give it some grease then :P
<jerit> lol its a blade server out of some data center somewhere
<chesedo> mine is business PC (from 2009) that a company sold off when they got new stock... super quite except when one of the fans are acting up
<magespawn> depends what you think of as sleep
<jerit> any suggestions for software I ought to install to get the thing working as a file server?
<chesedo> jerit: what OS will the clients run?
<jerit> windows
<chesedo> jerit: samba will be your only option then afaik
<chesedo> that is seamless that is
<jerit> magespawn: by sleep I mean that weird part of the 24 hour period when we go to bed and lie there comatose for several hours
<magespawn> i try to avoid that, always feels like a waste of time
<Kilos> ai! its actually quite lekker to sleep
<Kilos> especially when tired
<chesedo> Kilos: +1
<superfly> Good morning 
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Go safe our good friend" 2 days, 5 hours, 55 minutes and 19 seconds ago
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Langjan on freenode told me "tell superfly from me also" 2 days, 5 hours, 54 minutes and 25 seconds ago
<chesedo> hi superfly, how goes?
<Langjan> Hello all
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> wbb inna bit
<Langjan> How are you keeping Kilos?  
<Langjan> Spent the day enjoying Bushveld game and bird viewing  
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> im very tired today for some stupid reason
<Langjan> How was your day?
<Kilos> slept all avy
<Langjan> ai
<Langjan> feeling better now?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Langjan> good
<Langjan> just a quickie about file managers plse
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what about it
<Langjan> not your forte?
<Kilos> nope but lets hear one of the guys will see
<Langjan> since upgrade file mgr does not show menu options that I was used to in top bar, only shows "files" 
<Langjan> I used to be able to pick view sizes etc 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> file manager is files 3.20.3
<Kilos> was it a good upgrade
<Langjan> well it went ok I think, how will I know?
<Kilos> run sudo apt update $$ sudo apt upgrade and see what it says
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> &&
<Kilos> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Kilos> bit dark in here cant see keys lekker sorry
<Langjan> no prob'
<Langjan> Just some autoremoves to be done
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> all done no problems
<Kilos> open and close file manager and see
<Kilos> whats it called
<Langjan> files 3.20.3
<Kilos> this one is dolphin
<Langjan> If I quit it how do I open it again?
<Kilos> click on a file
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> double click on unity
<Kilos> kde does 1 click option
<Kilos> very lekker
<Langjan> I also have single click option
<Langjan> double click on unity? 
<Kilos> i prefer it
<Kilos> i thought you had to double click
<Kilos> i remember very little of unity
<chesedo> Langjan: did you upgrade from a 14.04 to 16.04?
<Langjan> Hi chesedo, yes 
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> i thought you been on 16.04 for weeks
<Langjan> Yes you and I discussed it and then I upgraded, a week or two ago
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> it sounds like you are then using the new overhauled file manager from gnome - they are trying to be minimal and have removed/moved a lot of stuff
<Kilos> so last upgrade was within 16.04
<Langjan> oh ok chesedo makes sense
<Kilos> maybe you can try nemo
 * chesedo thought by upgrade that Langjan meant release upgrade and not system upgrade
<Langjan> well Kilos  I'm not sure if the file mgr prob came with the main ugrade or later
<chesedo> Langjan: which feature are you looking for?
<Langjan> chesedo,  for example if I view a list of pictures I want to be able to enlarge the thumbnails  
<Langjan> from the top menu
<chesedo> It's under view -> Zoom In
<chesedo> or use <ctrl> + mouse wheel
<chesedo> or <ctrl> + "plus/minus key"
<Langjan> Thats the point, I dont get a "view" option any more
<chesedo> Langjan: is it maximized atm?
<Langjan> Sorry you lost me chesedo  
<chesedo> btw, those shortcuts work in most app...
<Langjan> If I go to file manager the only option is "files" - I used to have a number of options, eg "view" 
<chesedo> from the close button, move two buttons to the right to maximize/unmaximze it
<chesedo> s/move/click/
<Langjan> maximised or not, no options show. They used to be activated by mouse cursor 
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> now cursor only brings up "files"
<chesedo> Langjan: out of interest have you tried a restart?
<Kilos> things progress backwards for old peeps
<Langjan> yes a number of times chesedo 
<Langjan> few of us are getting younger
<chesedo> ok, I though that an app might have frozen the panel...
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> panel activates fine but only shows the one option, files
 * chesedo likes to regard himself amongst those few... until he makes shocking discoveries like grey hair
<Kilos> see if you find anything relevant here Langjan https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-preview.html
<Langjan> Maybe I should install Nautilus?
<Kilos> or if you arent happy try an alternative file manager
<Kilos> isnt nautilus alreadt there?
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> that is nautilus afaik
<Kilos> what are they doing
<chesedo> Langjan: in the terminal type nautilus and see what opens
<chesedo> also test its menu
<Kilos> and maybe it has preferences you can set
<Langjan> (nautilus:22925): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_interface_skeleton_unexport: assertion 'interface_->priv->connections != NULL' failed
<chesedo> I meant the gui not terminal output
<Kilos> reinstall it and see
<Kilos> use aptitude
 * chesedo goes to eat wbb
<Kilos> enjoy chesedo 
<chesedo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/762137/applications-menu-missing-from-menu-bar
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what happened
<Langjan> rebooted
<Kilos> is it working?
<Langjan> when I enter nautilus I get files so I suppose thats it
<Langjan> but no not working right
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> I have re-installed via synaptic then uptae && upgrade and reboot
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-prefs.html
<Langjan> ai!
<Kilos> if it doesnt come right read up on nemo file manager for 16.04
<Kilos> horrible when things change after an upgrade
<Kilos> makes life hard for ballies
<Kilos> i found a great file search tool
<Kilos> called angrysearch
<Kilos> shows everything
<Langjan> Ive been to that link thks but those options dont help  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> why you keep breaking things
<Kilos> oh its unity not you
<Kilos> whats news on the graphics card
<Kilos> that card is most likely over 1k new
<Kilos> or even more
<Langjan> Have you read where Solomon talks about a woman who is like a dripping faucet? 
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> where that came from
<Kilos> ohi superfly you settling in my friend
<Kilos> ?
<Langjan> no news on graphics yet
<Kilos> get that ones make and model and price it
<Kilos> im sure you will fall on your back
<Kilos> best place to look for good grphics cards is from gamers
<Kilos> they forever want something better
<Langjan> I'm in no rush
<Langjan> I think my first step is to see if I can switch those hard drives, maybe the prob will be sorted if 14.04 runs on this machine and mine goes to the newer motherboard 
<Kilos> what are your specs on this one?
<Kilos> like cpu speed and cores and amount of ram
<Langjan> But we have the grandchildren here, taking them to Pretoria tomorrow, will check on you on and off, have a lovely Chritmas if we dont chat before then
<chesedo> Langjan: can you hover your mouse over the menu bar, then press print screen on keyboard, the "copy to clipboard" and then paste here http://pasteboard.co/ using <ctrl> + v
<Kilos> ty oom you enjoy them
<Kilos> and keep safe
<Langjan> mine is 4GB ram the other is 8
<Kilos> do that quick for chesedo 
<Kilos> he will sort something
<Kilos> young chesedo is very clever
<Langjan> Current Asus mboard PK5PL-AM SE, bios 0602. CPU is Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz with 4 Gb RAM and 120 GB SSD. Other is Fujitsu Esprimo E5731 with a Pentium Dual Core CPU E5 700 @ 3,00 GHz and 8 GB RAM. 
<Langjan> OK chat later Kilos go well and look after yourself
<Kilos> go well Langjan 
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> he gets all the weird problems
<superfly> Kilos: it's 9:52 in the morning right now, I got home at 9:00pm last night 
<Kilos> whew, family ok superfly ?
<Kilos> happy to see you
<magespawn> chat later
<superfly> Kilos: everyone is fine, thanks. Family is very happy to see me. 
<Kilos> time2dock you here?
<thatgraemeguy> hi fly
<time2dock> hi
<nsnzero> hi guys
<Kiloswould> ai!
<Kilos> time2dock would you like to become an official ubuntu-za member
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<nsnzero> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> hi superfly
<inetpro> nice to see you back here again
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<paddatrapper> Telkom... Why do you choose now... 
<Langjan> Hi chesedo just thought I will drop you a line to say I reinstalled and activated Nautilus, problem solved. Many thanks for your help. Sleep weel. 
<Langjan> well
<superfly> hi thatgraemeguy, inetpro, paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly. You escaped just in time. Internet is now out 
<Langjan> hi superfly how did your trip go, everything ok that side?
<superfly> paddatrapper: and I have such nice internet here... 11.4 MB/s download :-D
<superfly> hi Langjan, trip went OK, everything is fine.
<tumbleweed> superfly: are you stuck with one of the big shitty ISPs?
 * tumbleweed has comcast. It's fast enough, usually. And has IPv6. But urgh.
<Langjan> Good. Lekker to see you here...
<superfly> tumbleweed: I believe we're on Comcast too
<superfly> No, wait. We're on Cox.net
<superfly> tumbleweed: compared to South Africa, it's glorious ;-)
<tumbleweed> :)
<tumbleweed> oh, I also have to buy cable TV service, enough though I don't have a TV (to get the higher speeds)
<paddatrapper> superfly: only a meg faster than us :p
<superfly> paddatrapper: Mega BYTES
<paddatrapper> superfly: ok I stand corrected 
<kulelu88> chesedo: flex-direction to rows?
<kulelu88> *columns
<superfly> hi kulelu88
<kulelu88> hey superfly . you landed safely? 
<kulelu88> hows the family?
<superfly> Yup. They're good.
<kulelu88> great to hear :) 
<superfly> it's 14:30 here now :-)
<kulelu88> hows the weather in the desert?
<superfly> rainy at the moment
<kulelu88> Is it always warm there?
<superfly> No, in winter it does get cold, but not as bad as further north
<superfly> I have a t-shirt on at the moment
<kulelu88> How long was the flight?
<superfly> Which one? There were 3
<superfly> The shortest one was just under 4 hours, and the longest one was 15 hours
<kulelu88> ZA - Qatar, Qatar - London, London - Houston ?
<superfly> Cape Town -> Doha -> Chicago -> Tucson
<kulelu88> Logically, flying via Doha makes no sense (going backwards), but if the flight was cheaper, why not
<superfly> MUCH
<kulelu88> (not illogical on your flight-choice, but illogical for airlines to do that)
<superfly> It's because it was Qatar Airways
<kulelu88> I don't think BA does that for ZA - Hong Kong (it is direct), but Emirates/Qatar/Etihad isn't
<kulelu88> you taking a break now or back to coding? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm just chilling with the family
<kulelu88> superfly: do you know how to style an <a> element (and create a nav link) without the underline of the link appearing?
<confluency> kulelu88: text-decoration: none
<kulelu88> confluency: thank you sir, that worked
<confluency> I'm a ma'am, but no problem. ;)
<kulelu88> heh, so there's 2 ladies here. good to know. you a german? confluency 
<confluency> No, I'm Polish. Geographically close enough. :P
<kulelu88> Guten nagte ?
<confluency> For all you know, we are all ladies wearing fake internet moustaches.
<confluency> Dobranoc.
<kulelu88> that's not the rule of the internet
<confluency> That rule of the internet belongs to 1996, and it was already incorrect in 1996.
<kulelu88> rule 29: 29. On the internet, all girls are men, and all kids are undercover FBI agents or Justice Decoys. 
<kulelu88> have you been on the internet since 96? confluency :D
<kulelu88> brb
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-23
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro paddatrapper theblazehen chesedo and others
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Symmetria> morning all
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hmm...
<nsnzero> morning all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> how you doing Kilos ?
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<nlsthzn> Goeie middag Suid Afrika
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos-> hoe gaan dit daar in die bier land
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos- fine thanks and there in ZA land... good weather I hope?
<Kilos-> hot as hell here in rustenburg
<nlsthzn> guess it is always too something :p
<Kilos-> na i like it
<Kilos-> much better than winter
<nlsthzn> it would depend the extreme of the season... here winter 100% better than summer 
<superfly> Good evening 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> o/
<nlsthzn> hey superfly ... time zone?
 * nlsthzn goes for dinner :D
<Kilos> 9 hours beheind us nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> so 11 to me >.<, thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> big storm here atm
<superfly> ours is arriving at 4:30 this afternoon
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi
<paddatrapper> Our "storm"  (of rain) just left
<nsnzero> evening all
<nsnzero> how do i hide my ip in the joined nick notification ?
<superfly> nsnzero: you need to register your nick, then you need to login to the IRC server using SASL
<superfly> nsnzero: then you need to get a cloak
<nsnzero> how do i hide my ip in the joined nick notification ?
<superfly> nsnzero: Did you see what I said?
<nsnzero> evening all
<nsnzero> nope - had a problem had to restart irssi
<superfly> nsnzero: my guess is your lag is quite high
<nsnzero> hi superfly btw , hope usa treating you well
<superfly> <superfly> nsnzero: you need to register your nick, then you need to login to the IRC server using SASL
<superfly> <superfly> nsnzero: then you need to get a cloak
<superfly> nsnzero: yep, all good so far
<nsnzero> thanks superfly - going to research SASL - i am currently using SSL
<superfly> nsnzero: it's in addition to SSL
<superfly> nsnzero: it's normally called "SASL Authetication"
<nsnzero> going through the setup now superfly 
<nsnzero> i keep forgeting my passwords - need to write these things down
<nsnzero> checking if the sasl script works - brb
<nsnzero> right got the SASL working - after 4 attempts - port was wrong in the wiki 
<Cryterion> evening everyone
<superfly> morning Cryterion
<nsnzero> now trying my my harry poter invisibility cloak 
<Cryterion> morning superfly, guess you over there already
<superfly> Cryterion: yup
<Cryterion> grats
<nsnzero> hi Cryterion 
<superfly> thanks
<Cryterion> hi nsnzero, don't believe we've meet yet
<superfly> nsnzero: to get a cloak, you need to hang out in #freenode and ask for a cloak
<superfly> nsnzero: have you got a backup nick, and have you grouped it with your primary nick?
<Cryterion> speak to an admin
<nsnzero> ok - backup nick -- mmmmmmmh suppose i got to register that as well superfly 
<superfly> nsnzero: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<nsnzero> got it superfly 
<nsnzero> now to setup a proxy - just for the fun of it 
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-24
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> superfly you became the sundry now
<Kilos> why arent you sleeping
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Seems everyone is still sleeping 
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi  magespawn 
<magespawn> cheers all have a good christmas.
<Kilos> looks like fly hasnt got workingthe afk goodie 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> looks like fly hasnt got the afk goodie working
<Kilos> touchpad refuses to die
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> No, my Quassel on my phone has not disconnected 
<nsnzero> evening all
<superfly> morning nsnzero
<superfly> nsnzero: I see you got your cloak sorted out, good job!
<superfly> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> paddatrapper: got my mac connected to the TV -_- temporary measure until I can find a monitor
<nsnzero> hi guys 
<paddatrapper> superfly: good luck downsizing! 
<paddatrapper> Hey nsnzero
<nsnzero> hope everyone is well enjoying xmas eve 
<superfly> paddatrapper: oh, also, we have a BluRay player which needs a network connection, so I used Ethernet-over-powerline to connect it to the router :-D
<nsnzero> morning superfly - thanks but i couldnt tell if it was cloaked as whois still shows my host
<paddatrapper> superfly: ah cool. How are those things?
<superfly> paddatrapper: big TV, bad picture
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<superfly> paddatrapper: sooooo awesome. just plugged it into the wall, pressed a button, and good to go!
<paddatrapper> Ah damn, lol
<paddatrapper> superfly: that's really impressive! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: enjoying your monitor?
<Kilos> hi superfly paddatrapper nsnzero inetpro and others
<nsnzero> hi there Kilos 
<paddatrapper> superfly: Oh yes! So nice having a decently sized monitor on my desk
<Kilos> nsnzero you show as cloaked here
<nsnzero> i am hidden 
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> mischief managed!
<nsnzero> hahaha
<Kilos> where there is a will there is a way
<Kilos> well done superfly 
<paddatrapper> 'n boer maak 'n plan 
<Kilos> nsnzero you always see your own ip
<Kilos> unless you have an ubuntu cloak then you dont
<nsnzero> Kilos: i didnt know that 
<Kilos> thats what freenode staff told me
<superfly> I exchanged my ubuntu cloak for my own project's cloak :-)
<Kilos> some years ago
<Kilos> yes i saw that superfly 
 * superfly twirls
<superfly> doesn't it look pretty?
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> openlp
<superfly> OK, I need to go, can't sit in front of the PC all day
<Kilos> go well and have a good day
<nsnzero> take care superfly 
<Kilos> and say hi to the family
<Kilos> and both of you need to work on new years resolutions that can last superfly 
<superfly> hah! I stopped that years ago
<Kilos> i have the same one every year
<superfly> I'm terrible at them
<Kilos> be here as much as possible
<Kilos> get an easy one man
<Kilos> like make sure to breathe regularly
<nsnzero> lol Kilos - why even make a resolutiom - just resolve to have none and be and do good
 * paddatrapper will work on iterum during the next year
<Kilos> i always do and be good, thats a bad habit
<Kilos> bad peeps have more fun
<Kilos> how is it going paddatrapper 
<Kilos> still long way to go?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: won't manage to get it into Debian before the freeze (no Internet has seriously handicapped me). But should be in unstable (and Ubuntu Zesty) be end of Jan
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> took a while but im happy to see that the old ibid isnt totally dead and abandoned
<Kilos> just reborn
<paddatrapper> I only have one test that is failing and a copyright file to sort out 
<nsnzero> whats that guys ?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: that is the meaning of the name :) 
<Kilos> which name
<Kilos> iterum
<Kilos> rebirth or something
<paddatrapper> Kilos: iterum is Latin for reborn
<Kilos> Maaz define iterum
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> bot dont know latin
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: iterum is a fork of ibid which is the software behind Maaz
<Kilos> inetpro add a latin dictionary to maaz man
<nsnzero> ha the egg drop bot - did some reading on them 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<nsnzero> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> nsnzero: Yessir
<nsnzero> lol 
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<nsnzero> thanks Maaz
<Kilos> when you talk to the bot you need to use his nick at the start of your post
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<paddatrapper> Lol
<Kilos> he knows so much but i have forgotten half
<Kilos> Maaz rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<nsnzero> thats a lot of programing - or is it a learning bot ?
<Kilos> he learns
<Kilos> well he gets told what to answer to what question
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and nsnzero!
<Kilos> he does our monthly meetings as well
<Kilos> Maaz cracias amigo
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<nsnzero> k he performs a lookup to a database - great to know that 
<nsnzero> how do i get maaz's word list 
<Kilos> just type maa tab
<paddatrapper> Maaz: help
<Maaz> paddatrapper: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: ^^
<nsnzero> thanks 
<nsnzero> he is mu h more comprehensive than the ibid bot - looking at the code now
<nsnzero> *much
<Kilos> he was written by our guys before they were stolen by silicon valley
<nsnzero> reminds me of those text based game ... good memories 
<Kilos> total za bot
<nsnzero> i can see the afrikaans references in it 
<Kilos> aw the new guy is gone
<nsnzero> who Kilos ?
<Kilos> time todock
<Kilos> time2dock
<Kilos> something like that
<Kilos> Maaz see time2dock
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz seen time2dock
<Maaz> Kilos: time2dock was last seen 1 day, 23 hours, 14 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-12-22 21:01:32 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-12-23 01:46:29 SAST
<nsnzero> not many chatterboxes here except me 
<Kilos> i was worse till i got old 
<nsnzero> you should have more time to chat now ...
<kulelu88> nobody really speaks here at all
<nsnzero> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> howzit guys
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<Kilos> i nget tired too much nsnzero then go rest
<nsnzero> kulelu88: how you doing with the html/css scripts ?
<kulelu88> nsnzero: not too bad, your help fixed the view of the items, now I just need to space them out a bit better
<kulelu88> im actually working on another part of it though
<nsnzero> i used kate from kde which highlights and marks blocks for easy reading 
<nsnzero> looking for a nice python 3 repository if anyone knows 
<kulelu88> what type of repo?
<nsnzero> script for me to read kulelu88 
<nsnzero> i like learning from examples 
<kulelu88> classes or imperative?
<nsnzero> there are many python scripts out there but the majority is python 2.x
<nsnzero> anything as long as it python 3 
<kulelu88> do you have a project in mind?
<nsnzero> nothing - thats why i search for inspiration 
<kulelu88> would you like me to give you a challenge?
<nsnzero> sure 
<kulelu88> give me a few minutes to think of 1
<nsnzero> no problem - i keep switching between electronics and programming 
<nsnzero> brb switching networks
<nsnzero> Maaz help
<Maaz> nsnzero: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<nsnzero> Maaz games
<Maaz> nsnzero: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz help me with games
<Maaz> Kilos: I use the following features for games: duel and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<nsnzero> lol - thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you can pm the bot then it doesnt spam here
<Kilos> there is a lot it can do
<nsnzero> thats what i was thinking - taking maaz private - lol 
<Kilos> somewhere online there was lots about teaching it and stuff
<Kilos> paddatrapper will know where
<Kilos> most likely github stuff
<kulelu88> nsnzero: try this program. You enter a random number and the program must calculate how many unique primes exist from 0 to that number
<paddatrapper> Docs are at http://docs.iterum.io/
<Kilos> Maaz ibid.docs http://docs.iterum.io/
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: Maaz is still ibid. Iterum still hasn't had a release yet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz ibid.docs is http://docs.iterum.io/
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<paddatrapper> The most comprehensive list of plugin is on launchpad in the trunk under iterum/plugins
<nsnzero> i see paddatrapper 
<nsnzero> working on it kulelu88 
<Kilos> so paddatrapper has the fly decided yet whether we are going to try get maaz upgraded or get iterum here under a new nick
<paddatrapper> Kilos: dunno.
<Kilos> well have to ask the crash kid nicely
<Kilos> and the weed
<Kilos> oh tumbleweed hope all good there. have you seen the progress on iterum
<paddatrapper> Maaz: iterum code is https://launchpad.net/iterum/
<Maaz> paddatrapper: If you say so
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: hrm, you needn't have forked
<nsnzero> kulelu88: done - tested to 100 output : 2,3,5,7,11,13,17,19,23,29,31,37,41,43,47,53,59,61,67,71,73,79,83,89,97
<nsnzero> going to test to 10 k
<nsnzero> night night kilos
<nsnzero> kulelu88: tested 10 k output : .... 9973 last prime
<nsnzero> Maaz tell kulelu88 : assignment completed 
<Maaz> nsnzero: Sure, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<nsnzero> good night all
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell nsnzero great work . now he needs to test to 100K, then 1M, then he needs to improve the algorithm to go a little faster for >1+M
<Maaz> kulelu88: Righto, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<Maaz> kulelu88: By the way, nsnzero on freenode told me "tell kulelu88 : assignment completed" 21 minutes and 40 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-25
<nsnzero> morning all - Merry Christmas everyone have a wonderful day 
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, kulelu88 on freenode told me "tell nsnzero great work . now he needs to test to 100K, then 1M, then he needs to improve the algorithm to go a little faster for >1+M" 11 hours, 46 minutes and 35 seconds ago
<nsnzero> thanks Maaz
<magespawn> Merry Christmas all.
<Cryterion> Merry Christmas everyone
<smile> merry christmas everyone! :) 
<theblazehen> ^ what they said :)
<smile> who said o.O
<theblazehen> smile you and Cryterion :) Merry christmas!
<smile> thank you :D
<paddatrapper> Merry Christmas everyone 
<paddatrapper> Does anyone have a suggestion for good asset management software? RackSpace is a little too server orientated for my needs - I need to track desktops as well as physical servers and cloud instances 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: how did the algorithm come along? is it more faster now?
<nsnzero> hi kulelu88 : take 2.47 min to generate 10 million primes 
<kulelu88> you mean find the primes for 10 million numbers?
<superfly> Merry Christmas everyone 
<nsnzero> merry xmas superfly and kulelu88 
<squish102> Merry Christmas from over the water
<nsnzero> kulelu88: yes list the first 10 mil primes
<superfly> Hey squish102, I'm in the USA now 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: is your code finding primes within a given number or finding the 1st x-million ?
<nsnzero> finding all primes up to a number you input 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: python3 prime-printer.py 100000  0.34s user 0.00s system 99% cpu 0.347 total
<kulelu88> nsnzero: can you zerobin.net your code?
<nsnzero> kulelu88: i get 403 Forbidden on zerobin.net
<nsnzero> hope everyone is having a good xmas - goodnight guys 
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-18
<andrewlsd> mornings
<andrewlsd> bye
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-19
<andrewlsd> ahoy 
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-20
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-21
<Kilos> morning everyone
<pavlushka> morning Kilos Cryterion :)
<Kilos> oh and inetpro
<pavlushka> and inetpro :p
<Kilos> no sound here again so i dont here alerts
<Kilos> hear
<pavlushka> I want to give ordinal values to a set of numeric entries in a spreadsheet but need some idea/help on how.
<pavlushka> the formula could be
<pavlushka> got it, =RANK(AA4,AA$3:AA$27)
<chesedo> morning Kilos pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> morning chesedo 
<magespawn> Good day all
<pavlushka> good day magespawn 
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> Kilos !!!!
<melodie> you are here?!
<melodie> hi
<melodie> who is on board right now?
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> you up late
<Kilos> is everything ok?
<Kilos> sorry just woke and need to sleep more
<Kilos> come tomorrow ill try be here
<Kilos> my sound alerts dont work so only see messages when i come past here
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-22
<magespawn> Good morning all
<chesedo> morning magespawn and othets
<chesedo> s/othets/others/
 * chesedo sees oom Kilos may have gotten up for a midnight snack
<Langjan> Hi to all
<inetpro> oh hi oom Langjan
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<inetpro> and hello to everybody else as well
<Langjan> Hello inetpro, doing well thanks. And yourself? 
<inetpro> all good thanks
<inetpro> just time flying way too fast
<Langjan> Indeed! Year is gone
<Langjan> Great that you are well! Just wanted to pop in and wish everybody a blessed Christmas. 
<inetpro> thanks oom Jan, wishing you the same as well
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<inetpro> I mean, what are you doing with yourself these days
<inetpro> you don't come here often enough
<inetpro> oh and hi chesedo as well
<inetpro> and magespawn
<chesedo> hi oom Langjan
<chesedo> and ty, and same there as pro said
<chesedo> oom Kilos wiil be here in a bit, his sound notifications are not working so he has to open his irc to see new messages
<Langjan> Hi chesedo 
<Langjan> inetpro, I'm heavily involved with Transformation Prayer Ministry, lawn bowls, land rights negotiations in Mozambique and natural wellness in addition to my habit of doing all my own maintenance etc. around the home and car.  
<inetpro> nice job Langjan
<Kilos> i am here
<Kilos> hi everyone
<inetpro> oh hi oom Kilos as well
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoesit? 
<Langjan> Sorry, oom Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: you done your last minute christmas shopping yet?
<Kilos> all ok here ty, all the best wishes for all of you
<Langjan> Thks Kilos 
<Kilos> i dont shop
<inetpro> dankie oom
<inetpro> Kilos: you must learn to do it like the young ones :-)
<inetpro> buy and sell online
<Kilos> lol do what like the young ones?
<Langjan> Buy is easy, sell complicated
<Kilos> oh no man you still need money for that
<Kilos> i bought a hard drive like that remember
<inetpro> it's easy, always spend less than what you earn
<inetpro> save and invest the left overs
<Kilos> haahahahaha
<Langjan> I have bought three ssd's that way, best prices
<Kilos> grapmaker
<Langjan> And put overdraft on fixed deposit...
 * inetpro the big financial advisor, just for today
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Lmga! inetpro what advice about Bitcoin?
<inetpro> Langjan: haha, that's one dangerous game
<inetpro> especially today
<inetpro> not good for the heart
<inetpro> you need nerves of steal
<Langjan> Yeah, good for speculators and gamblers
<inetpro> did you look at that trend today?
<Langjan> Nope, not my cuppa tea
<Langjan> People who market bitcoin as an investment should be jailed
<Langjan> Kilos, how are the girls in Melbourne
<Langjan> ?
<inetpro> mindboggling how the value of a BTC drops and returns to previous levels (not yet today) and higher
<inetpro> but obviously there's no guarentees
<Kilos> girls are ok ty Langjan
<Langjan> Good. A blessed Christmas to you and to them
<inetpro> Langjan: be brave and take 1% of your monthly savings and play with it 
<inetpro> I think digital currencies will be there in the long run
<Kilos> everything will be digital
<Kilos> cash will disappear
<Langjan> Thks inetpro but whilst I agree with you, it's not the type of game that I like to play
<Kilos> so will credit cards
<Langjan> You guys must enjoy your week end and have a lovely Christmas, may the joy and peace of the living King Jesus be with you.
<inetpro> baie dankie oom Jan
<Kilos> ty Langjanand the same and more for you
<Langjan> 'Bye for now, see you in the new year if all goes well and take good care.
<Langjan> Thks Kilos 
<Kilos> be safe
<Langjan> You too young man
<inetpro> Langjan: best of wishes to you and the family as well
<Langjan> thks inetpro 
<inetpro> also hoping that we'll get some rain as well
<Langjan> Agreed!
<Langjan> Cheers guys
 * chesedo converted some cash he did not care much about to some Bitcoins early in the month, then realised that it might be safer to spread them so moved some of it to Monero last week
<inetpro> wb melodie
<melodie> thks inetpro 
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<melodie> I'm ok, just super busy
<melodie> have you seen my message on #ubuntu-africa?
<melodie> no of course not
<inetpro> nope... not yet
<melodie> for the African countries speaking French:  https://aful.org/gul/liste#afrique
<melodie> there are perhaps some updates to be done on that page
<melodie> that's the list of the French speaking LUGs
<melodie> Kilos how are you?
<inetpro> oh no, unfortunately I don't yet do French
<melodie> come to France, I'll teach you :)
<melodie> then back to your place you'll teach others :D
<melodie> ok, have to do other stuff, install a Ubuntu Mate to a machine. have a nice day!
<inetpro> haha... sounds like an interesting challenge
<inetpro> good luck
<melodie> I'm usually good at that kind of challenge, teaching people how to learn more efficiently. :)
<melodie> thnks!
<Kilos> hi melodieim ok ty 
<melodie> hi Kilos !
<melodie> I've read your crowdfunding page, I'm happy that it has been sorted out
<melodie> are there still needs for financial support?
<melodie> and are you watching your diet? 
<magespawn> Later all
<Kilos> we are only half way melodie
<Kilos> yes i am watching my diet carefully none of the good parts to eat anymore
<Kilos> \hehe
<inetpro> chesedo: looks like every major cryptocurrency suffered double-digit losses in the last 24 hours
<inetpro> so I don't see the point of moving it out to another currency
<MaNI> well my crypto holdings have held value over the last 24 hours and are up over the last week, but I guess it depends how you choose to defined major whether you are right or not.
<inetpro> MaNI: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/bitcoins-price-is-down-33-percent-from-highs-earlier-this-week/
<MaNI> yeah I'm well aware of that, I  don't hold any bitcoin
<MaNI> nor any of the other coins in that list, as I said depends on your definition of major - if it's the standard "high market cap" junk then yeah sure all 'major' crypto currencies have suffered double digit losses
<inetpro> MaNI: wow, what are you using?
<MaNI> As a measure of major? Well I tend to look at the utility of the currency and codebase.
<MaNI> for example bitcoin gold and bitcoin cash are not -major- they are a cheap copy of bitcoin that doesn't even have proper developers, nobody actually uses them for anything
<inetpro> I mean what cryptocurrency, we definitely need something that remains stable 
<MaNI> they are purely and simply a hype based trading vessel.
<MaNI> well I only hold Gulden currently, because it's now my full time job, and it would be a bit hypocritical to bet against myself :P
<MaNI> also as I develop it I'm confident that the developer is real and that actual code is being written - which is more than I can say for the other 99.9%
<MaNI> *shrug*
<MaNI> still I'm sure if you look around there are others as well with some stability - people tend to only look at the headlines and coinmarketcap neither of which are really great for identifying actual projects of worth (IMO)
<inetpro> MaNI: interesting, thanks
 * inetpro feeling left far behind in the race 
<MaNI> hehe
<Cryterion> inetpro, you haven't looked at bitrex yet
<inetpro> Cryterion: no, please tell me more
 * inetpro is a newbie in this game
<Cryterion> It's a trading platform, all crypto, almost all crypto currencies either via bitcoin, or direct to that currency
<inetpro> can I buy with ZAR?
<inetpro> or do I get a ZAR wallet there like Luno?
<Cryterion> yes, but I'd sell atm if you have bitcoin, last I checked 1 BTC = ZAR 227000
 * inetpro has nothing to sell, so not much to lose
<inetpro> but I guess I have to start somewhere, now that everyone is talking about it
<Cryterion> crypto to normal currency has to go through a bank that supports its, or some sort of exchange that does
<Cryterion> look at XMG
<Cryterion> I mine it
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> sounds like hard labor
<Cryterion> network is down atm, some issue, but pool is running tests to go back online soon
<Cryterion> Think I'd done about ZAR 3 , with the BTC jump, it's about ZAR 40 now, small, but no loss if I play it
<inetpro> Cryterion: what kind of hardware do you need for that?
<Cryterion> it cpu minable, but I'm planning on switching it to a Raspberry Bank and building a solar powered system, I.E. free energy to mine
<Cryterion> currently, just to play and learn it, my own pc's
<inetpro> wow, that sounds interesting indeed
<Cryterion> https://xmg.minerclaim.net/index.php althought the network is down atm, should be back up soon, next day or so
<Cryterion> I just played it to see how thing go, but yes, it small amounts, but you're still gaining when that processor would normally be idle
<pavlushka> /
<pavlushka> //
<Cryterion> .
<Cryterion> ..
 * inetpro also wants to feel what it's like to work in the mines one day
<Cryterion> is gold reef city's mine still open?
<inetpro> haha, I have no idea
<Cryterion> went down it, 1km, with the full battery pack to power the headlight in the late 80's, and got to hold and sold gold ingot
<inetpro> wow!
<Cryterion> we couldn't run out with it though :(
<MaNI> haha, they used to tell you if you could pick it up with one hand you could keep it, or something like that
<MaNI> IIRC there was a bit of an incident where someone cheated
<Cryterion> I remember that, but they got held at gun point for that to happen
<Cryterion> gold ingot is about 12.5kg's
<Cryterion> and that's alloyed gold anyway
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-23
<inetpro> good mornings everybody
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: why you are not registered?
<Kilos> where pavlushka
<Kilos> greetings everyone
<pavlushka> Kilos: I didn't waved to you in the last meeting and wasn't very responsive lately, I am sorry, I have my hard times :)
<Kilos> sorry to hear that lad. where must i register
<Kilos> i ave been quiet as well. still at a friends in PTA waiting for ian to get time to fetch me
<Kilos> my H key is broken so i struggle, and no sound alerts either
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-24
<Kilos> compliments of the season to you all
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-18
<chesedo> Morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-21
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> morning Kilos 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-18
<Squirm> hi
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-19
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-20
<pavlushka> o/ inetpro 
